# Beztēma >  Riebīgie izgudrotāji. Lēvenhuka princips.

## Raimonds1

Tā ka neviena tēma, kur tiek apspriests kaut kas jauns vai izvirzītas kādas strīdīgas idejas, neizpaliek bez personību apspriešanas, tad TE  varētu to darīt, bet citās tēmās savukārt varētu apspriest tikai ideju kvalitati un atbilstību/neatbilstību realitātei vai realizācijai pašreizējā tehnikas attīstības līmenī.
Lēvenhuks bija ne  pavisam ne zinātnieks, bet gan mikroskopijas entuziasts, kas stipri pasen spēja saskatīt sīkbūtnes. Tad, kad pasaule apjēdza , kas un kā un cik tās svarīgas, pagāja stipri daudz gadu. Gan jau ka bija speciālisti, kas ar tā laika zināšanām uzskatīja sevi par pārākiem par vienkāršo pētnieku.
Ja vien kādam būtu ienācis prātā, ka mikroskopa pilnveidošana ir svarīga, pasaules attīstība varēja noritēt pavisam citādi. 
grāmata  informācijai-  Pols de Kruifs ""Mikrobu mednieki""

----------


## karloslv

> bija


 Pareizi uzsvari. Laiki ir mainījušies, un tikai sapņotāji vēl tic, ka tirgotāji pavirši uzzinās par Karno ciklu, atliks vien nenoticēt tam, un hopā - revolucionārs atklājums. Kaut kā esi palaidis garām to brīdi, kad zinātni jau labu laiku kā nebīda varoņi, bet gan korekts darbs, sadarbojoties ar kolēģiem. Turklāt mūsdienās vairs jau nevar paspēt, pat šaurā lauciņā specializējoties, izlasīt visu jauno publikāciju gūzmu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es te mēģināju uzsvērt tos gadu desmitus un simtus, kas paiet, kamēr no saskatītas mikorskopiskas dzīvības formas sabiedrība nonāk pie atziņām par rūgšanu, mēri, turberkulozi un antibiotikām.  Kā arī demokratiska vairākuma vīpsnājošo attieksmi pret kaut kādu tur dīvaini.  
Ja kas, nesen ar pompu dzesēji demonstrēja iekārtu, kas ar abrazīvu un ūdeni griež betonu un metālu.  Nez cik gadus tādas stacionāras jau darbojas?  Vai Latvijā bija iespēja ko tādu padarīt mobilu?   Kā tika lamāti pārgudrie padomdevēji, kas runāja par tehnoloģisko kompetenci un citu nozaru informācijas pielāgošanu!

----------


## zzz

> Kā tika lamāti pārgudrie padomdevēji, kas runāja par tehnoloģisko kompetenci un citu nozaru informācijas pielāgošanu!


 Ak, Raimond, probleema ta tajaa ka vajag nevis runaat, bet dariit. Jeb tu tomeer savu iisteno aicinaajumu saskati runaashanaa, tas ir dotajaa kontekstaa - politikja darbiibaa?

----------


## marisviens

Kad ne paaraak taalaa pagaatnee, Mirdzas kjempes ielaa notika nelaime - ugunsgreeks (varbuut 7 staavaa), kuraa gaaja bojaa visa gjimene, atskaitot vienu beernu. Un par nelaimi bija kljuvushas dzelzs durvis, kuras nevareeja dabuut valjaa. Pirmaa doma, kura man ieshaavaas praata, bija jaudiigs urbis, ar kuru durvis, betonu saurbj un telpaas iestuukjee trubu, kurai savukaart piemeeroti cauruminji saurbti - varenai uudens padevei. To mieriigi vareeja veikt no kaiminju dziivoklja, no kaapnju telpas 5 minuushu laikaa. Manupraat ar shaadu konstrukciju var dzeest telpas, taas neatverot, ja vien pietiek uudens :: . Atskaitot urbi, kuru var nopirkt, paareejais tieshaam sastaav no "stiepleem un lupataam". Zinjaaas staastiija, ka ugunsdzeeseeji turpat vai stundu meegjinaajushi durvis valjaa dabuut, kameer dziivoklii esoshie caur logu "glaabushies". Protams, jaunais, skaistais uudens abraziiva griezeejs ir super, bet vai tas visiem buus? Vai iistajaa briidii taa ieriice darbosies?
Ar sho es gribu veerst uzmaniibu sekojosham, ka lai labaak dziivotu, nav obligaati nepiecieshams zinaat reizreekjinu un visu taisiit no kosmikaam vajadziibaam domaatiem materiaaliem.

----------


## zzz

> Zinjaaas staastiija, ka ugunsdzeeseeji turpat vai stundu meegjinaajushi durvis valjaa dabuut, kameer dziivoklii esoshie caur logu "glaabushies". Protams, jaunais, skaistais uudens abraziiva griezeejs ir super, bet vai tas visiem buus? Vai iistajaa briidii taa ieriice darbosies?


 Ugunsdzeeseejiem ta vispaar jau shaadi taadi griezhamie-kniebjamie agregaati ir. Konkreetaa ugunsgreeka gadiijumaa arii bija. Tikai aparaats kursh peec savas buutiibas ir motorzaagja un fleksha krustojums nefurichiija jo ugunsgreeks tomeer un gaisaa skaabeklja pamazaak prieksh iekshdedzes dzineeja normaalas straadaashanas. Taa apmeeram izklausiijaas  pa ausu galam dzirdeetaa oficiaalaa versija.
(milzu ideja - vajag fignju uz monopropellantu paartaisiit. Raimonds un planeeta var sho ideju njemt par velti - daavinu.  ::  Otra milzu ideja - nu ja jau ugunsdzeeseeji vienalga uudens shljaukas liidzi valkaa, tad kaa enegjijas avotu izmantot mazinju uudens turbiinu shljaukas galaa - ieguustamaa jauda reekjinot uz gabariitiem/svaru buutu vienkaarshi grandioza, vareetu durvis sazaagjeet krustu skjeersu. Sho ideju arii daavinu. Pilliigi par velti.)

----------


## marisviens

Ja esi ar fleksi straadaajis, tad sapratiisi, ka "krustu skjeersu" nav tik vienkaarsi, turpretiim caurumus saurbt var katrs. Ar uudeni darbinaama turbiina OK, tik ja taada nav ar reizi peerkama, nekas nesanaaks, ugunsdzeeseeji pashi neuztaisiis :: .

----------


## zzz

Dzeeshana caur cauruminju eta haraashoo. However cik nu no manaam amatiera zinaashanaam par ugunsdzeeseeju darbiibas principiem (sagraabstiitaam veel padomju skolinjas laikaa, kaa jaunajam ugunsdzeeseejam sitot novusu ar iistajiem dzeeseejiem un piedaloties paaris sacensiibaas starp skolinjaam) izriet, tad primaarais uzdevums ir izvilkt araa cilveecinjus, nodzeest tikai peec tam. Taa kaa durvis vienaga vajadzees atdabuut valjaa.

----------


## marisviens

Padomju laikaa nebija dzelzs durvis. Shobriid katram treshajam taadas, kuras nevar dabuut valjaa bez sikspaarnja cilveeka riikiem. Atminjas nepaliidzees stabilizeet situaaciju.

----------


## zzz

Paga paga vai tas bija maajiens ka princips vispirms izvilkt cilveecinjus ir riebiiga padomjlaiku palieka, kuru muusdienaas vajag atmest? Vispaar vinjam ir arii pamatojums - saakot taa ciitiigi dzeest videeju degshanu tur rodas taadi apstaaklji ka cilveecinjiem bez elposhanas aparaatiem iestaajas garanteets kirdik.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pēc tā negadijuma bija radio Brivais mikrofons, kurā viesojās Solveiga Smiltene, VUGD kādas struktūras vadītāja. Bija tādi, kas izteicās, ka 20 minūšu griešana nav OK un ka metālistiem uc specialistiem varētu būt idejas un rīki. Tas tika ar vīpsnājošu atteiksmi noliegts.


tagad izrādās- tomēr ir tā tehnika.

Bet neviens jau i nedomā , ka tiem pārgudreļiem, kas toreiz teica, ka tāda tehno kaut kur ir, tomēr bijusi taisnība.

Lai  arī savs labums ir -  tagad paiet pāris gadi, bet Lēvenkuku un Kohu šķir gadsimti, kamēr sakārtotā, objektīvā sabiedrība ar saviem konsultantiem noreaģē.

----------


## zzz

I joprojaam (populistiska) politikja stilinjos izsakies....

----------


## Raimonds1

Es runaju par to, ka riebīgie gudrienieki, kas teica, ka nav OK griezt durvis 20 minūtes, tika draudzigi izlamāti. Ppopulistiski, vairkauma atbalstīti.

Un tagad, bez da nekadu secinājumu izdarīšanas, populuss ir starā par drošajiem dzēsoņiem, kam nu ir Cobra.

Un visi šie secinājumi ir galēji nepopulāri!

----------


## zzz

> Es runaju par to


 Nu, runaa vien, ja jau parunaashana ir iipashais sirds aicinaajums.

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
Vēl ātrāk par Cobru un citiem sūdiem ir C4. Dažas sekundes - un durvju nav. Jautājums - cik tas ir droši ugunsgrēka gadījumā daudzdzīvokļu mājā?
Ar to ūdens strūklas griezēju man ienāca prātā vecā anekdote jaunā versijā:
Jānis guļ slimnīcā pie sistēmas, bez rokām, kājām un ar pusi no krūšu kurvja... 
uz jautājumu - kā tas tā gadījās? Abilde ir:" Ai, mazliet nokavēju, mana brigāde jau strādāja ar jaunajiem strūklas aparātiem, grieza durvis... brigadieris mani ieraudzīja un iesaucās "O!! Jānis arī atnācis!"... un tai brīdī visi pagriezās pret mani...."

----------


## Raimonds1

> [ir motorzaagja un fleksha krustojums nefurichiija jo ugunsgreeks tomeer un gaisaa skaabeklja pamazaak prieksh iekshdedzes dzineeja normaalas straadaashanas. Taa apmeeram izklausiijaas  pa ausu galam dzirdeetaa oficiaalaa versija.


 Līdz oktāna formulai, degšanas vienādojumam un vajadzīga gaisa daudzuma pievadišanai ar mazu gaisa pūteju pa trubu no atvērta loga dadomāties nevelk ???

Tam aparātam jābūt aizsargam, kas lauj griezt tikai tad, ja tas ir piespiests pie griežamā objekta.

----------


## zzz

Pretenzijas tu kam raimondinj predjavljaajesh precizee mazliet?  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Tam aparātam jābūt aizsargam, kas lauj griezt tikai tad, ja tas ir piespiests pie griežamā objekta.


 Ar drāts un lupatiņas palīdzību īsts meistars to ātri novērsīs.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Pretenzijas tu kam raimondinj predjavljaajesh precizee mazliet?


 Sistēmai, kurā nav cilvēku, kuri šo risinājumu redz. Sistēmai, kura nemeklē šos risinājumus.

----------


## zzz

Sisteemaa cilveeks, kursh meklee un redz iistenos risinaajumus pacinjaam vien, ta ir gan - Raimonds1. Tikai jeega no taa tik un taa nekaada nerodas, jo vinja galvenaa nodarboshanaas ir paraudaat dazhaados forumos par sliktajaam sisteemaam.

----------


## Raimonds1

Skatos es kaut kādu austrumu valsts politikas akutalitati un ko  -- tiklīdz viens līderis pazudīs, tā viss proces apstāsies, viss bus citādi.

Bet domājošu, atbildīgu blici, kas spēj pieņemt lēmumus un annalizēt notikumus izveidojis nav!  jo baidās no kunkurences! tāpēc uztaisa sistēmu, kur viens otru uzmana, muti nepalaiž un no kolektīva neizlec. Kā LV 1995.gadā!

----------


## Epis

Vecais labais urbis  būtu ideāls variants kā metāla durvis un betonu izcaurumot pāris desmit sekundēs, ja apskatās ka mūsdienās strādā modernas CNC iekārtas ar tiem SUPER urbjiem kas metālu ņem ar 0,2-0,4mm apgriezienā nevaidzētu būt nekādām problēmām ar kādiem 10 apgriezieniem iziet cauri mana dzīvokļa metāla durvīm kur tās metāla plāksnes varētu būt 1-2mm biezas 2 slāņos, un visos mūsdienīgos urbjos ir dzesēšanas caurumu kur var laist spiedienu kautvai 20 atmosfēras vai variāk, ja kas man liekās ka es par Discovery esu redzējis  tādus urbjus kurus ugunsdzēsēji izmanto izurbjot caurumu un tad pa urbi laiž ūdeni, un Urbja bonus ir tāds ka vari iekšā ielaist daudz vairāk ūdens nekā to spēs tas viņu ūdens griezējs cobra, + ūdens ies dažādos virzienos no vairākiem kanāliem. 
Pārsvarā tādiem urbjiem ir maināmās gala plāksnes līdz ar to izdevumi ir mazi, + cik tas urbis tur var maksāt salīdzinot ar to viņu Cobru.
Vārdsakot Cobra ir galīgs sūds, un velta naudas izšķērdēšana, itkā nebūtu kur piķi likt  !

----------


## Jon

[quote="marisviens"]Kad ne paaraak taalaa pagaatnee, Mirdzas kjempes ielaa notika nelaime - ugunsgreeks (varbuut 7 staavaa), kuraa gaaja bojaa visa gjimene, atskaitot vienu beernu. Un par nelaimi bija kljuvushas dzelzs durvis, kuras nevareeja dabuut valjaa. Pirmaa doma, kura man ieshaavaas praata,

šķiet, tieši pažarnieki bija tie, kas izdedzināja šo ģimeni. Ja uguns nebūtu nogriezusi ceļu uz durvīm un glābiņu, cilvēki nespiestos pie loga. Tā vietā, lai iespējami ātri viņus noceltu, pažarnieki tērēja laiku skursteņa izgatavošanai. Kad beidzot bija radīta vilkme ceļā kāpņu telpa-degošā telpa- logs, nelaimīgie lēca. Tu arī lēktu, ja liesmas laizītu pakaļu!

----------


## marisviens

Biju reiz fabrikaa, kur shaada, stacionaara grieshana notiek. Kompresors ir lielaaks par vieglo mashiinu, kuram apkaart draudziigi sakrauti smilshu maisi - abraziivs. Spiediens uudenim ~500 atmosfeeras. Viss taads nedraudziigs, biezaam sienaam, spectrubas ut.t.t. Ir aizdomas, ka iekaarta nav 100% mobila un liidz 9 staavam ar to netikt, bet varbuut es kljuudos. Jaasaka, ka griezt grieza skaisti, bet njemot veeraa varenaas iekaartas aatrums nebija zibeniigs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu diez vai ierindas dzēsoņus var vainot - kas ir, ar to griež, ko tādās situācijas var izdarīt - dara. Problēma jau bija cita - visi, kuri pat nevienu nevainojot, mēģināja teikt, ka arī līdz tam stāvam tehniski var diezgan lielas jaudas uznest un to problēmu risināt, tika lamāti par nepraktiskiem sapņotājiem, neliešiem un runātajiem, ne darītājiem. Piemēram - šis ir lietojams -  9kg 
http://celtniecibastehnika.lv/?mod=3&uid=27&lang=lv
http://celtniecibastehnika.lv/?mod=3&ui ... 67&lang=lv

bet ir viena problēma - vajag ūdeni padot uz ķēdi
Un te vajag kaut kādu zinamu piepūli nestandarta situācijai, lai celtniecības tehniku izmantotu šim mērķim, lai izdomātu, kā to ūdeni nodrošināt - no kaimiņa dzīvokļa krāna vai no līdzpaņemtas iekārtas, vai visiem namiem pieejamu ūdensvadu no kāpņu telpas. Ja kantorī ir speciālisti, kas risina nesatandarta situācijas vai tas nekaunas prasīt padomu, tad viss notiek, ja nē - tad nenotiek.

----------


## Epis

Tie zāģi ir labie tur pat tāds ar kuru var zāģēt betonu zem ūdens, līdz ar to var vienlaicīgi zāģēt un ar šļūteni pataisno dzesēt (laistot visu zāģi) tākā tehnika ar ko betonu griezt ir tik pat veca kā pats betons, laikam tikai nabaga ierēdņi neko nezināja, 

Es domāju ka vislabāk tomēr ir ar urbi, piemēram kādu 10mm diametra urbi izurb betonā,vai beleķī caurumu, un tad pievieno šļūtenei kādu garu cauruli, kura ieiet tajā 10mm caurumā un sac pilnvērtīgu dzēšanu, nevis tur ākstītes ar kautkādu Cobru, ja kas es manliekās ka jau stipri sen atpakaļ pa discovery redzēju kautko līdzīgu, tur ugunsdzēsēji izurba caurumu un sāka telpu dzēst caur to caurumu, protams līdz brīdim kamēr paši netika iekšā, tākā tas nav nekas jauns, 
vienīgi Latvijā laikam neviens par to neko nezināja. Mums vaig dārgās Cobras kas noteikti ka maksā virs 10-20 tūkstošiem Ls to es zinu jo tie augstpiediena cilindru pumpji ir šausmīgi dārgi, līdz ar to tāda iekārta nevar būt vienkārši letāka par pārdesmit tūkstošiem Ls

----------


## Raimonds1

Viens dzēsējs, kas netā tomēr diskutēja ar riebīgajiem teorētiķiem, nevis šos lamāja, aizrādīja, ka tā urbšanas un fleksēšana ir dzirksteļojoša lieta, un , gadījumā, ja dzīvoklī ir uzkrājušās gāzes no nesadegušiem, bet karstumam pakļautiem materiāliem, tad tā griešana var palaist vēl lielāku degšanu, tāpat kā skābekļa piekļuve.  Tika apspriesta iespēja ar ūdeni dzesētu urbi izurbt caurumu, pa kuru ar gāzu devēju noskaidrot, ir vai nav tāds risks.

----------


## Epis

> Viens dzēsējs, kas netā tomēr diskutēja ar riebīgajiem teorētiķiem, nevis šos lamāja, aizrādīja, ka tā urbšanas un fleksēšana ir dzirksteļojoša lieta, un , gadījumā, ja dzīvoklī ir uzkrājušās gāzes no nesadegušiem, bet karstumam pakļautiem materiāliem, tad tā griešana var palaist vēl lielāku degšanu, tāpat kā skābekļa piekļuve.


 Tas dzēsējs kā jau jebkurš kurš par urbjiem neko nezin, nezināj ka urbjiem ir dzesēšanas caurumi pa kuriem pievada augstspiediena dzesēšanas šķidrumu 10-20atmosfēras, un šķidruma galvenā funkcija ir dzesēt pašu urbi+ izsviest ārā metāla skaidas un visus gružus, līdz ar to iespēja ka tādā vidē kautkas uzdzirksteļos ir tuvu Absolūtai 0 un kad urbis ir izurbies cauri betona sietnai, metāla druviīm tad pa tiem caurumiem var uzreiz dzesēt iekšējo telpu. Pat šitāds variants ir labāks par to Cobru, jo tiem urbjiem tie dzesēšanas caurumi ir tīri lieli + viņi standartā ir 2vi un viņi neiet pa taisno bet gan laiž strūklu sāniski (kā kurš urbis ir tādi ka pa taisno un vēl no sāniem) vārdsakot var izvēlēties tādu urbi kuram labāks strūklas virzien + ja to urbi vēl griež tad sanāk vispār baigi labā strūkla kas pārklāj lielu laukumu un smuki dzēš uguni. tākā urbiem ir daudz vairāk bonusi nekā tai Sūda CObrai !

----------


## Raimonds1

Kobrai nav ne vainas, ja nu tikai cena, bet vaina ir procesam, kurā ir tikai viens , kurs normāli diskutē un apmainās ar pieredzi. Lēvehuka laikā paiet gadsimti, kamēr autoritātes saprot, ka mikroskops nav nekāda izklaide, šodien - pāris gadi, bet tik un tā par daudz.

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147&start=225

Tiek kritizēts princips, ka kāds var atļauties uzdot jautājumus, nesaprast, runāt pretī. Bet cik tad ir to piemēru, kad šādas vai labākas diskusijas būtu pieejamas netā. Teiksim, kaut kur Liepājā, Dobelē vai Bauskā ir kāds jaunais potenciālais motoru vai elektronikas ģēnijs, vai viņam ir pieejamas jebkādas iespējas noskaidrot sev interesantos jautājumus, uzdodot SEV  būtiskus jautājumus klātienē?  Bet te ir, veči apspriež Karno, Kelvina skalu, risina vienādojumus, meklē pamatojumus, viss notiek! Un po, ka  "" fizikas skolotājiem un ķīmijas skolotājiem slodze palika maza, viņiem vairs skolās nebija darba skolās palika maz šo skolotāju un viņi sāka meklēt darbu firmās Tā tas arī notika - skolās palika maz šo skolotāju - nu lūk ir pagājuši vairāk kā 10 gadi, un, teiksim, sabiedrības domāšana veidojās savādāk, ir pieprasījums pēc eksaktajiem priekšmetiem, bet cilvēki ir aizgājuši, viņi ir savās citās darba vietās un skolās mums trūkst šo skolotāju un, savukārt, nu, skolnieki ne labprāt dodas uz šīm specialitātēm, jo viņi ir redzējuši, ka viņu skolas laikā, kamēr viņi mācījās, šie priekšmeti tika atstāti otrajā plānā. ""
http://forums.daripats.lv/viewtopic.php?t=386

----------


## Raimonds1

Viens no variantiem, kā riebīgie izgudrotāji tiek kritizēti ir zzz pieeja, proti, diezgan nikna un agresīva kritika kas sastav no fizikas pamatu, manipulāciju tehnikas un apsaukāšanas bāzes kokteiļa. Varētu padomat, ka pats kritiķis ir perfekts un izmanto tikai un vienīgi zinātniskus un uz realitāti balstītus argumentus, pieņem pierādāmus faktus, nemanipulē ar nezinātājiem, taču tas tā nebūt nav.
1. Jebkurš, kurš domā nepareizi, uzreiz tiek apsaukāts, argumentos parādās personiski uzbraucieni, deklarētā vēlme it kā ir , lai oponents atzītu savu kļūdīšanos, neignorētu jautājumus un runātu par lietas būtibu, taču pašam ar šo principu ievērošanu nekādi nevedas.
2. Aplamie apgalvojumi tiek atkal un atkal atkārtoti, it kā ar to varētu kādu pārliecināt. Piemērā ar gaismas mūziku 10 reizes tiek atkārtots, ka shēmā nav nekādu uzlabojumu, kas ir pilnīgas muļķības.  Piemērā ar siltumsūkni un koģenerāciju tika atkārtots tas pats.  Eksaktās izglītības problēmu analīze tiek saistīta ar populismu un politiku, lai gan šī problemātika ir galēji nepopulāra vidējā patērnieka vidē. 
3. Lai gan tiek deklarēta negatīva attieksme pret izvairīšanos no jautājumiem, notiek neērto jautājumu ignorēšana.
4. Problēmu noliegšana arī tiek izmantota. 
5. Nepiedāvājot nekādus risinājumus, tiek kritizēta iespēja interneta vidē ar labiem mācību materiāliem un neklātienes konsultācijām apgūt mācību materiālu.

Lai riebīgais izgudrotajs uzdrošinātos šādā vidē kaut ko izgudrot un ieteikt, jāignorē kritikas nekonstruktīvā daļa.
Lēvenhuka gadījumā gadsimti, kas pagāja no pirmās iespējas saprast fundamentālus dabaszinātņu principus līdz atklājumiem, kurus varēja veikt daudz ātrāk  tieši tāpēc arī bija gadsimti, ka tā laika speciālisti, autoritātes un zinatnieki, par spīti savai tā laika labajai izglītībai, bremzēja procesu.

----------


## dmd

tu neņem vērā vienu lietu: šiem ģeniāli vienkāršajiem izgudrojumiem, tas bija īstais laiks, kad rasties. tie bija loģisks turpinājums tehnoloģijas attīstībai. pašlaik tehnoloģija ir tik talu atīstījusies, ka pat šauras jomas speciālists nevar visu zināt. 
zināšanu daudzums pieaug nevis lineāri, bet gan ekspotenciāli, līdz ar ko visas triviālās lietas tiek daudz straujāk izprastas un lielākā daļa no tām jau stipri sen. tas ir kā eksperta paradoksā:
atmiņas daudzums ir ierobežots.
eksperts ir cilvēks, kurš zina daudz par kadu jomu. 
labāks eksperts zina vairāk, bet dēļ atmiņas ierobežojuma joma ir šaurāka.
vēl labāks eksperts zina vēl vairāk par vēl šaurāku jomu.
vislabākais eksperts zina visu par neko.

----------


## Raimonds1

Protams, nevar visu šodien zinat.  Runa ir par to, ka to Lēvenhuka mikroskopu vajadzēja ielikt statīvā, pamazām nonākt pie regulējama objektīva un okulāra, ieliekta apgaismojuma spoguļa, stikliņiem, uz kā likt pētāmo materiālu un krāsam, ar ko izcelt mikroskopiskos objektus. Tādējadi vesela kaudze jautājumu - kāpēc vieni objekti ir tādi, otri šitādi, kā viņi dalas, kas viņus ietekmē, kādi ir pie vienas vai otras slimības  -  šie jautājumi varēja tikt uzdoti ātrāk.

Bet sabiedrība, saglabajot savu vīpsnāšanu, autoritāšu struktūru, ērtumu un neieslīgstot pārdomās, nočakarēja sev attīstības iespējas.

Tāpat kā 21. gadsimta cunami upuri nespēja savlaicīgi glābties, jo nevienam nebija ienācis prāta, ka 800km stundā ir mazāk par gaismas ātrumu, kas ir interneta un mobilo sakaru ātrums.

----------


## Imis

Esmu lasiijis so gramatu katu kad 8. klasee, bija interesanta. Pashu Leevenhuku palika zheel lasot.
 dazhi uznjemeji paspeja vinu izmantot un godaaja, bet kopeja sabiedriibaa ienjeema jukushaa lomu. 
 Padomaa tik - uudeni esot mazi dzivniecinji!!!

----------


## Raimonds1

Varētu padomāt, ka 21. gadsimtā nezinātāju uzpūtiba ir mazinājusies!

----------


## Epis

man liekās ka cilvēki ir tādi paši kā agrāk vienīgā atšķirība ir komunikācijas iespējās un informācijas apjomā, ja agrāk kāds kautko izgudroja tad labākajā gadījumā par to zināja viss ciemats, un ja tur neviens nabaga izgudrotāju neņēma nopietni tad tas tā arī palika un tālāk nekur neaizgāja, bet šodien vari savu ideju ielikt internetā un gan jau starp miljoniem cilvēku kāds atradīsies kas to spēs novērtēt, vai arī pierādīt pretējo ka tas nestrādā un nekam neder, man tas liekās tikai pozitīvi, arī tas ka pasaka ka nekas nesanāks, tas ir labāk nekā visu laiku domāt ka esi kautko izgudrojis un skādēties ka nevari to uztaisīt un pārbaudīt, līdz ar to sanāk stūlba situācija ka fano un visiem stāsti par savu izgudrojumu, kurš patiesībā nav nekāds izgudrojums un vispār nestrādā, Tas protams ir tad ja nav iespējas pārbaudīt to darbībā.

----------


## zzz

Khmmm, epi daragusha vai shitas mazais poeetiskais tekstinsh noziimee kautriigu atziishanos ka tev varbuutaas ir mazliet pieleecis ka epja gaisa dzineejs = hujnja, vai mees tomeer varam gaidiit soliitos 54% procentus arii reaalajaa dziivee realizeetus?

----------


## Epis

> vai mees tomeer varam gaidiit soliitos 54% procentus arii reaalajaa dziivee realizeetus?


 Es tač teicu ka reāli var gaidit kādus 35-40% efektīvu gaisa dzinēju, jo visus 54% tač dabūt nevar  ::

----------


## zzz

epi daragusha, par jebkuru procentu virs Karno limita tev pieskjirs Nobelja preemiju. Taa kaa nefig taisiit beediigu gjiimi, ja no 373/273K siltuma dzineeja izspiediisi kaut 27% lietderiibas koeficientu - vienalga tevi sagaida nemirstiiga cilveeces pateiciiba. 

Nu ko, poljet normaljnij, epja idiotisms parastajaa liimenii.

----------


## a_masiks

> Es tač teicu ka reāli var gaidit kādus 35-40% efektīvu gaisa dzinēju, jo visus 54% tač dabūt nevar


 Ej nu ej... kurā brīdī tad teici par max 54%? Te rādās ka spams par Karno ciklu ir iespaidīgāks par paša Karno pētījumu šai sakarā. Man ir grūti izsekot epja domu kūleņiem it sevišķi, ja tie konsekventi un apzināti virzīti nepareizā virzienā. Katrā gadījumā, ja neskaita slaveno kvadrātiņu slēgumu procentos /par kuru cien.prof. Patalockis iesēktu sajūsmā/, tad nākošie sakarīgie procentu rādītāji jau pēc pirmās iepazīšanās ar formulām ir sekojoši:





> Es saku ka pirmkārt lai kautko normālu uztaisītu, pirmajam cilindram kurā nāk karstās gāzes ir jābūt labi izolētam un ar minimāliem siltuma zudumiem, lai nebūtu tā ka tad kad ienāk cilindrā karstās gāzes tās zaudē kādus 10-30% sava siltuma, un līdz ar to saraujoties arī spiedienu, lai panāktu kautkādu normālu rezultātu tas cilinsrs jātaisa no matreāla kam ir labas izolātora īpašibas un līdz ar to mazi siltuma zudumi, bet lai būtu pietiekami izturīgs priekš šā darba, iespējams ka kādi keramiskie matreāli varētu derēt, bet nu reāli laikam ka būst ā ka jo mazāks darba spiediens tajā trubā jo labākus matreālus varēs piemeklēt līdz ar to šāda tipa iekarta viennozīmīgi nevar būt augstspiediena kādas 3-8atmosfēras ne vairāk jo tad sanāk ka vaidzēs lielāku cilindru, no otras puses lielakā spiedienā ir vairāk enerģijas, faktiski tas ir pētāms jautājums kā ko darīt ir efektīvāk, par galveno faktoru vaidzētu būt tam cik lieli būs enerģijas zudumi gāzei plūstot cilindrā pēc būtības tam lielumam vaidzētu būt +- konstantam un tad jāskatās cik % zudumi sastāda no ielāsitās gāzes enerģijas lieluma, un te būs tā jo mazāk gāzi iekšā laidīs jo lielāks būs zuduma % piemeram:
> ja zudumi ir 10W un laizām iekšā gazi ar 50W mehānisko potenciālu tad mehāniski iegūsim tikai 40W enerģijas tātad zudumi cilindrā bū 20% (tas ir ļoti ļoti daudz ja tā strādās iekārta tad neko labāku par tiem pašiem 25-30% efektivitāti nedabūsim, līdz ar to vaidzētu laist iekšā kādus 200W mehāniskā potenciāla gāzi tad tie 10W būtu tikai 5% kas ir normāli un šitā jau būs kautkāda normāla efektivitāte.
> 
> otru cilindu kas gāzi dzesē uztaisīt ir ļoti vienkaŗši ņemam viss labāk siltumvadošo metālu ko izmanto visos kompju dzesētājos un tas ir varš, un uztaisam viņam restes te visār jātaisa speciāla truba kaurai virsma būtu kā radiātors, lai labi siltumu novadītu, un tad šādā aukstā trubā fiksi iespiežam iekšā karstās gāzes (ar fiksi domāju kādas 30-100ms, lai gāze kamēr spiež iekšā nepaspētu atdzist) un tad gaidam kamēr gāze atdzisīs (veidosies negtīvais spiediens) un tad laizām cilindru vaļā lai tas veic savu darbu un ģenerējam enerģiju.
> izrēķinot jaudas zudumus 5%(no 50%) pie ieplūdes, un kādus 20%(no atlikušajiem 50%) pie atdzesēšanas, + vēl kādi 10% zudumi visā sistēmā iegūstam gāzes dzinēju ar efektivitāti 77.5%  tas ir daudz labāk nekā 25-30% no parastā dzinēja,
> 
> Lūk jums augstas efektivitātes sterlin tipa dzinējs.


 Kurš no epjiem te bumbiņas laiž -  nezinu, man domāt ka abi.

----------


## Epis

Nu nevar tač tā paņemt izraut citātu no tā dzinēja topika vidus un teikt ka es teicu ka darīšu tā un tā, visiem rakstiem ir sava hronoloģiskā secība, teoreiz es domāju tā, bet vēlāk kad parādījās īstā patiesība cik var % var dabūt no gaisa zemes apstākļos domas mainījās, kas ir likumsakarīgi, parādoties jauniem faktiem, aprēķiniem es izdaru jaunus secinājumus. 

ja es neizdarītu jaunus secinājumus un ieciklētos uz tiem 100% tad varētu mani par stulbeni apsaukāt, bet kā redzat viss ir mainījies, ja sākumā bīju dumš un dumji spriedu, tad tagat esu gudrs un gudri spriežu.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Citāts nav IZRAUTS no topika un no konteksta. Tas ir vesels paragrāfs, kurā tiek PAMATOTA sava taisnība. Pie tam kāda te saistība ar faktiem, ar īstām patiesībām un jauniem secinājumiem?????? Tiešā, PĀRLIECINOŠĀ un APRĒĶINOS PAMATOTĀ textā rakstīc:



> *izrēķinot* jaudas zudumus ........ visā sistēmā iegūstam gāzes dzinēju ar efektivitāti *77.5%*


 ======================================



> ja es neizdarītu jaunus secinājumus un ieciklētos uz tiem 100% tad varētu mani par stulbeni apsaukāt, bet kā redzat viss ir mainījies, ja sākumā bīju dumš un dumji spriedu, tad tagat esu gudrs un gudri spriežu.


 Apgalvojums pamatos nepatiess, jo Dabas mācība saka tieši to pašu ko Amerikāņu indiāņi: ja cilvēks ir miris - tas ir uz ļoti, ļoti ilgu laiku, ja cilvēks ir dumjš - tas ir uz visiem laikiem!

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu iepērās Epis ar entropiju, siltuma enerģiju uun aprēķiniem, nu un -  vai tāpēc Lēvenhuka princips tiek noliegts?

----------


## zzz

Nee raimondinj, ar to tiek populaari ilustreeta taa otraa puse - epja-raimondinja princips - idiotismu izgudrotaaju/muldeetaaju ir neskaitaamu reizhu vairaak kaa Leevenhuku.

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1* vispār ar to nekas netiek noliegts. Vienkārši tiek uzrādītas dažas lietas, kuras IR.
Man šķiet Tu, pat kopā ar pārējiem neesi pamanījis kaut ko svarīgu. Tu Lēvenhuka principā saskati uzdrošināšanos uz novatoritāti, uz nepierastu apgalvojumu izvirzīšanu, uz tiesībām izgudrot to, kas visiem šķiet neiespējams. Bet tas NAV Lēvenhuka princips! Lēvenhuka princips balstās citā - *IZDARĪT*  ko tādu, kas citiem neienāca prātā, izveikt savas darbības analīzi, kas citiem neienāca prātā. Tā vietā lai IZDARĪTU savu lielo atklājumu, tiek veikta savu *neizdarīto* ekeperimentu ananlīze un izveikti tālejoši secinājumi par sava vēl neizgatavotā virsgaismas ātruma dzinēja konstruktīvajiem uzlabojumiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

> [b]. Tu Lēvenhuka principā saskati uzdrošināšanos uz novatoritāti, uz nepierastu apgalvojumu izvirzīšanu, uz tiesībām izgudrot to, kas visiem šķiet neiespējams. Bet tas NAV Lēvenhuka princips! Lēvenhuka princips balstās citā - *IZDARĪT*  ko tādu, kas citiem neienāca prātā, izveikt savas darbības analīzi, kas citiem neienāca prātā. Tā vietā lai IZDARĪTU savu lielo atklājumu, tiek veikta savu *neizdarīto* ekeperimentu ananlīze un izveikti tālejoši secinājumi par sava vēl neizgatavotā virsgaismas ātruma dzinēja konstruktīvajiem uzlabojumiem.


 Lēvenhuks kā piemērs tika paņemts tādēļ, ka viņs nebija zinātnieks, bet interesents, fanāts vai kaut kas tamlīdzīgs. Secinājumus vajadzēja izdarīt tā laika mācītajiem profesionāļiem. Diemžēl dažādu apstākļu dēļ šie profesionāļi to neizdarīja, vienīgais, ko viņi izdarīja - atkārtoja Lēevenhuka darbības bez jebkādas analīzes, perspektīvas un uzlabojumiem. Vairums laikabiedru droši vien uzskatija viņu par jocīgu.  Kas attiecas uz to, ka te kāds vispār būtu atzinis savas kļūdas vai pārsteidzīgos secinājumus, tad tas drīzāk ir izņēmums, karloslv nesen laikam kaut ko tādu izdarīja topikā par taisngriežiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2566&start=60

te nu ir neliels piemērs, kā ideja attīstās.Sākuma pasūtījums topika autoram bija sistēma, kas komutē otru strāvas ķēdi, ja pirmajā tiek ieslēgts slēdzis.
Ideja attīstās no galvaniskas atsaites un vairaklīmeņu sprieguma regulētajiem līdz vienkārša, lētai gatava risinajuma izmantosanai - logaritmiskās skalas voltmetrs, sound level meter vai ciparu voltmetra izmantošanai.. visi starprezultati tiek apsaubīti, tiek apšaubīta idejas autora persona kā tāda, un ir mazas aizdomas, ka kritiķis tomēr neuztver idejas būtību, kas reizes 5 pateikta priekšā.

----------


## karloslv

es aicinu foruma biedrus šeit paklusēt un neliet ūdeni uz R dzirnavām. lai jau viņš jūtas kā nesaprastais uzvarētājs.

----------


## Epis

> Kas attiecas uz to, ka te kāds vispār būtu atzinis savas kļūdas vai pārsteidzīgos secinājumus, tad tas drīzāk ir izņēmums,


 ļoti precīzi pateikts  ::  

Man dažreiz liekās ka es te vienīgais visā formuā kas itin bieži kļūdās, un arī atzīstu savas kļūdas, līdz ar to es neticu tam ka kāds var kautko reālu uztaisīt nekļūdoties, varētu te vienīgi runāt par to cik daudz,bieži kļūdās  :: .
Ar secinājumiem arī ir tas pats kas ar kļūdām, tikai šeit lai nekļūdītos vairums vispār neko nesecina, jo nevar kautko izsevināt bez kļūdām tādēļ izvēlās vispār neko nesecināt, proti: nav secinājuma,nav kļūdu  ::   mazāk runāsi gudrāks izskatīsies, jo tīri statistiski mazākā tekstā ir mazāk iesēju kautkur kļūdīties, vai netā izsecināt, vai arī ja secina tad jo mazāk vārdu jo vairāk atkāpšanās ceļu, jo katrs vārds secinājumu konkretizē un sašaurina atkāpšanās ceļu, ja patiešām esi samuldējies. 

Vispār secinājumu izdarīšana ir ļoti delikāta lieta, proti viss īstākie meistari ir mūsu pašu politiķi, kas ļoti gudri runā, bet savā runā tā arī neko nepasaka.

Vispār jau visiem inženieriem, un arī parastajiem cilvēkiem ir tāda tendence slēpt savu nezināšanu, tēlot gudros pat tur kur neko nesaprot (es jau arī nēsu nekāds izņēmums, bet cenšos turēties kādās sakarīgās robežās), par šito es vienā žurnālā lasīju, kur autors aprakstīja kā viens profesors lekcijā tēloja gudro un gudri runāja par lietām no kurām viņš neko nesaprot, proti viņš bīj pa lepnu lai atzītos ka šajā jomā neko nezin.

----------


## Epis

> es aicinu foruma biedrus šeit paklusēt un neliet ūdeni uz R dzirnavām. lai jau viņš jūtas kā nesaprastais uzvarētājs.


 man ir tieši tāda pete sajūta sakarā ar to mikrokontrollieru sadaļas topiku, kur pierādīju ka var uztaisīt 64cell CPLD BCD frekvenč skaitītaju ar  7seg LED displeju un pierādīju savu taisnību ar kodu, bet ZZZ tāpt turpināja muldēt un kautko tur xxxxx, proti viņš nevar atzīt to ka man ir taisnība, un viņam nav taisība.

----------


## Raimonds1

> es aicinu foruma biedrus šeit paklusēt un neliet ūdeni uz R dzirnavām. lai jau viņš jūtas kā nesaprastais uzvarētājs.


 
Gribi teikt, ka arī nesaproti, kā no 7 segmetu indikatora ar 6 ieeju VAI elementu atsķirt nulli no parejiem cipariem?  Vai no logaritmiskā gaismas diožu voltmetra ???????

Un labāk šeit, nekā piedrazot citus topikus ar 10 kārt atkārtotiem apgalvojumiem, ka no gaismas doiodes nevar milivoltu signālu noņemt + visādi epiteti.. tad lai spamo šeit.

Ir tādi individi, kuri organiski necieš, ka kāds pamana kādu jaunu niansi ... visam jabut tā, ka jabūt un cauri...

  un vispar, sakarā ar ekonomisko krīzi, gudrajiem padomdevejiem no malas ( tsk citam valstīm), manuprāt, darītāju kocepts kā tāds valstī ir izgāzies, tikai vairums to nav pamanījis... un nekādus domatajus un izgudrotājus jau neviens necieš

----------


## jeecha

Raimond, tu joprojaam neesi sapratis ka runa nebuut nebija par to vai ar paaris logjikas elementiem var no kjiinieshu multimetra nolasiit kautko vai nee. Runa bija par to ka shaads risinaajums nav adekvaats dotajai probleemai, bet tu savaa ietiepiibaa vienkaarshi turpini rakt savu shauro graaviiti vienaa virzienaa un nemaz necenties ieklausiities citos.
Doto probleemu vareeja atrisinaat arii tam pasham testerim piesprauzhot kameru kas vinja raadiijumus filmee un peec tam ar neironu tiiklu analizee ko tad vinsh raada - arii taads risinaajums vispaariigaa gadiijumaa buutu pareizs, bet pilniigi nepraktisks un neadekvaats.

----------


## Epis

> un vispar, sakarā ar ekonomisko krīzi, gudrajiem padomdevejiem no malas ( tsk citam valstīm), manuprāt, darītāju kocepts kā tāds valstī ir izgāzies, tikai vairums to nav pamanījis... un nekādus domatajus un izgudrotājus jau neviens necieš


 Trāpīji 10niekā, proti kur jūs esat lielie izgudrotāji kas izgudro tos eksportspējīgos produktus ??? kautkā baigi švaki mums tagat ar to ekonomiku sāk iet. 
skat jaunie dati par IKP ir dramatiski  0.2% piegaugums, un salīdinot ar pagājšo ceturksni tas ir  kritums par -3.1% punktu no  3.3%  I ceturksnī un vēl vienu iepriekš 8%, kautkā tā lejupslīde parāk traka !!
ar tādiem tempiem nākošajā ceturksnī būsīm mīnusos.

Gribētos zināt kur tad ir tā problēma tajā ražošanā, pamaz izgudrotāju ???  vai parāk maz % ir to spējīgo kas kautko var ?
intresanti kas tagat ir vainīgs ? valsts,izglītība,nodokļi utt..

----------


## vecteevs

Epi,  kas notiks kad visi sāks postēt savu gemoroju reportus forumaa ?! Pietiek jau taveejais  shows "Epis atklāj Ameriku " 
Es  brīžiem brīnos, kur tev tāds laiks un uzņēmība  te publicēt garos palagus, kur aprakstiits   kā tu cakaree vienu vai otru sheemu. Kam tas vajadzīgs ? Pa to laiku varētu nodarboties ar tās sheemas izstrādi tālāk, nevis te posteeet sviestainu  reportu, jo lielākajā daļā gadījumu tāpat nevienam citu  ieteikumam neklausi. 
No offence, bet manliekas kad, lai kļūtu par sekmīgu izgudrotāju nepieciešams vismaz dazus gadus pamācīties  universitātē par attiecīgo tēmu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Par kameru runa negāja nemaz. Un otrs variants ar logaritmiskas skalas voltmetru nav nemaz tik samezglots, kā variants ar indikatora diožu atšifrēšanu.  Katrā ziņa pats princips, ka gatavs kits 2000x atšķirīgu  speriegumu atpazīst, kaut kādā veida ir izmantojams, kaut vai ka shēma ar analogi - digitālo pārveidotāju, sevisķi, ja būtu jāiestāda kaut kadi precīzi skaitļi, pie kuriem otra ķēde strāda, pie kuriem ne.  Protams, topika autora problēma tā nav un varbūt pat neinteresē, bet idejas attīstība aizved interesanta virzienā, piemeŗam, pie vienkarša skaitītāja vai kā cita.

Un ja runā par iespaidu, kas rastos cilvēkam no malas, tad esmu pārliecināts, ka tāds joprojām uzskatītu, ka optiska saite ir ka tāda ir neiespējama.  Jo nekur jau neviens neatzist, ka iespējams ir, bet.... varbūt sarežgiti, pinķerīgi utt.

Nu ar šitadu lamāšanos, sevisķi ja varbūt to zinašanu sākumā kadam censonim  nemaz i nav, tā izgudrot vēlme jau tiek mazināta...   diemžēl vairākumu jau neinteresē kaut kādu tur riebīgo domātaju problēmas, maize, desa, piens, tuss un seriali ir un pietiek.  Pie tam ir baigais informativais troksinis, piemeram, tads, kurs neprot patstāvigi domat un/ vai nezina kādas lietas, viegli pienem par patiesību visadus....
http://seekingalpha.com/article/85256-b ... flationary

kaut gan vietēja realitāte ir cita
http://www.financenet.lv/zinas/latvija/ ... ?id=188736
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=Ste ... DcountryLV

un shēmas čakareeshana noved pie citas shēmas, kas ir daudz interesantāka
protams, sākotnejais uzdevums jau sen aizmirsies  ::   un visi apvainojushies

----------


## vecteevs

> Nu ar šitadu lamāšanos, sevisķi ja varbūt to zinašanu sākumā kadam censonim nemaz i nav, tā izgudrot vēlme jau tiek mazināta... diemžēl vairākumu jau neinteresē kaut kādu tur riebīgo domātaju problēmas, maize, desa, piens, tuss un seriali ir un pietiek. Pie tam ir baigais informativais troksinis, piemeram, tads, kurs neprot patstāvigi domat un/ vai nezina kādas lietas, viegli pienem par patiesību visadus....


 bravo vecīt , tu saac kautko saprast.
jautāšu skaidri un gaiši: 
Vai tev neapjēdz ,  ka ar savām huiņām, ko te un arī citos forumos,  dzen, cakaree praatu citiem ?

----------


## Velko

Tad ko? Varbūt sākumā derētu atrisināt tēmas autora uzdoto uzdevumu pēc iespējas efektīvā un optimālā veidā? Nu bet pārējos "vingrojumus" var turpināt tālāk citā tēmā. 

Citādi bieži sanāk - ir samērā vienkāršs uzdevums pie kura tūlīt sāk būvēties kautkādas megasistēmas. Kautkur pa starpu pazib arī optimālais risinājums, kurš tūlīt pat pazūd spama jūrā. Tālāk jau sākas galveno "vingrotāju" apsaukšana (zzz īpaši skarbajā vai citu dalībnieku ne tik asajā tonī). Un beigās ir desmitiem lapu, bet jēgas nekādas.

----------


## Raimonds1

bet protams, trafiņi ir satīti, milivolti izmērīti, kas, shēmu,  kas 30mV saprot kā loģisko 1 neprotam uzbūvēt?

Starprezultāti reizēm ir vērtīgi citam projektam.  Un ir tādi individi, kas sāk kaut ko vienu un beigās uzbūvē kaut ko citu   :: 
Tas pats siltuma topiks - cik tur ideju, cik jaunas informācijas un cik zinu joprojām vienīgais Latvijā, kur uz desmitiem lapu par temodinamiku strīdās.  Buliding el ve - tikai kā trubas vilkt, kā nevilkt  :: 

un vispār demokrātiskā vairākuma darītāju koncepts ir izgāzies

Sarunās, medijos un interneta vidē nereti varam atrast jēdzienu - darītājs.  Darbs un darītājs tiek pretstatīts slinkumam, garai runāšanai un parasti tiek saprasts kā konkrēta, visiem pamanāma darba veicēja devums. Nereti to saprot ar pavisam konkrētu un aptaustāmu rezultātu  - salabotu ceļu, jaunu soliņu parkā vai skolai ieliktiem logiem. Intelektuāls, garīgs darbs vairāk gan tiek novērtēts kā izklaides produkts -- koncerts, aktieru uzstāšanās, tautas amatnieku izdoma un tamlīdzīgi darbiņi. Savukārt, piemēram, laba skolotāja veikums var tikt nepamanīts, ja tas pārāk izaicina apmācamā iedzimto slinkumu, nevēlēšanos domāt un mācīties, gudra, tālredzīga saimniekošanas pieredze arī maz pieejama, tāpat  vidējam pilsonim ir maz pieejami kritēriji un sabiedriskas diskusijas par kaut vai valsts ilgtermiņa plānošanas kvalitāti, vai ārzemju padomu hronoloģiju un vērtību atskatoties pēc kāda laika un izvērtējot, kas tad bija, kas nebija pareizi. Tā vietā parasti piedāvā labo un slikto tēlu galeriju. 
Šajā rāmī arī notiek visas politiskas un sabiedriskas dzīves kolīzijas.
Tomēr reizēm vidējā pilsoņa pieķeršanās darītāja tēlam ir kas cits kā loģiska vēlme pēc reālas un pārbaudāmas vērtības. Tā var būt nevēlēšanās domāt, analizēt notikušo, jo tad būtu jānonāk pie sev nepatīkamiem atklājumiem.  Tāpat tā var būt vēlme diskreditēt kādu viedokli, nosaucot to par nepraktisku muldēšanu. Un protams, ja , lai iekļautos vietējā kontekstā ir nevēlami būt pārāk gudram, tad jādzied vien kopusdziesma par labajiem darītājiem un riebīgajiem teorētiķiem.
Ekonomiskās krīzes apstākļos nav grūti izdarīt dažus vienkāršus secinājumus. 
Valsts dzīves plānotāji ne tikai reizēm ir savtīgi, par daudz skatās mutē visādiem padomdevējiem un par daudz strīdas saeimā, bet reizēm arī pieņem muļķīgus, stulbus, netālredzīgus lēmumus, par spīti tam, ka savā dzīves vietā vēlētāju priekšā visu it ka bija izdarījuši pareizi -- salabojuši parka soliņus, uzlikuši skolai jaunu jumtu vai pozitīvisma kampaņā radījuši vismaz 5% pieņemamu tēlu.  Neviens neprasīja nevienu jautājumu par nevienu ilgtermiņa lēmumu, jo tas nav populāri.  Būtu grūti nepiekrist apgalvojumam, ka ilgtermiņa plānošana, tālredzīgi lēmumi un spēja analizēt un apkopot faktus tautā netiek cienīti un tieši tāpēc mums arī tā iet, kā iet.  Glābēju retorika tālāk par ""sadosim tiem tur""  arī nav izaugusi.
Darītāju koncepcija tās vecajā izpratnē ar primitīviem, visiem saprotamiem vērtešanas kritērijiem uz šodienas ekonomikas un paredzamo problēmu fona ir bankrotējusi. Jauna piedāvājuma nav.  Un neviens tautai nesaka, ka vecā tipa darītāji neko labu nesaveidos. Arī tie, kas izliekas par jaunajiem.

----------


## Velko

> bet protams, trafiņi ir satīti, milivolti izmērīti, kas, shēmu,  kas 30mV saprot kā loģisko 1 neprotam uzbūvēt?


 Ir, kas prot, ir kas neprot. Pirms pārslēgties uz "vingrojumiem", vai vispirms nevajadzētu padomāt par tiem kas neprot?




> Un ir tādi individi, kas sāk kaut ko vienu un beigās uzbūvē kaut ko citu


 Kāds tur bija tas stāstiņš par kalēju, kurš no dzelzs gabala vispirms kala arklu, pēc tam zobenu, tad cirvi un beigās nesanāca pat adata?




> Buliding el ve - tikai kā trubas vilkt, kā nevilkt


 Nu, ja tur sāksi apgalvot, ka piemēram, centrālapkures atpakaļgaitas trubas vislabāk ir vilkt pa ēkas ārpusi - tā varot panākt nebijušu efektivitāti. No šīs domas neatkāpsies un sāksi stīvēties ap cauruļu diametriem, caurteces ātrumu utt., tad arī dabūsi strīdu desmitiem lapu garumā. Protams, ja citi tevi nenoturēs par galīgi jukušu.

----------


## Raimonds1

es tiešām atkāpjos no domas par 6 ieeju VAI elementu, to var izdarīt ar vienu  2 ieeju VAI un vienu 1 ieejas NE elementu.

Un tomēr, vai tajā forumā ir diskusija par termodianmiku vai nav. Ar formulām, aprēķiniem un tā.  Un cik no tur tusējošiem varētu sekot domai?  Cik var sekot domai par to 7 segmentu koda atšifrēšanu?  Cik no tiem, kas lasījuši diskusiju par gaismas mūziku ar sound level meter joprojām domā, ka tādu pat principa nevar uztaisīt?

----------


## vecteevs

oooo 
raimim meiksim kaadas dienas pagaaja, lai no siis tabulas izvilktu 0 logisko izteiksmi un vienkaarshotu, nav nedaudz pa leenu ?   ::  
Nu davai tagad attaisi valjaa savu melno kjiineizeri  un paraadi kaa taada tabulinja izskataas praksee .   Gaidu  fotouznjeemumus ar pieraadiijumiem !!

----------


## Raimonds1

nav jau ticības, ka pašam tikko nepieleca   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> man ir tieši tāda pete sajūta sakarā ar to mikrokontrollieru sadaļas topiku, kur pierādīju ka var uztaisīt 64cell CPLD BCD frekvenč skaitītaju ar 7seg LED displeju un pierādīju savu taisnību ar kodu, bet ZZZ tāpt turpināja muldēt un kautko tur xxxxx, proti viņš nevar atzīt to ka man ir taisnība, un viņam nav taisība.


 Atļaušos atgādināt - tur gāja runa par reālu un strādājošu maketu. Tas ka uz pirkstiem gaisā kaut ko uzzīmēji -  tas neko nenozīmē. Tavs topiks ar textu bija lieks. Tāpēc jau neviens neko tur neizsakās. Vēl atļaušos atgādināt, ka palicis ir tikai pus mēness - t.i - 2 nedēļas laika lai tu uztaisītu gatavu un strādājošu maketu. Ja nē-  zaudēsi derībās.

----------


## vecteevs

veciit tev kautkas nav dalecis ?  ::  
veelies,  lai pasaku priekshaa kas ?

----------


## Raimonds1

nu nevar teikt, ka ideju ir papilnam un tas nekā nav vērtas
laba ideja nozīmē daudz.

man piemēram kaut vai to n-to kilovatu slēdzi nemaz i nevajag, bet es tomēr tos trafiņus uztinu un spriegumus pamērīju intereses pēc, bet ... nu ja

----------


## Vikings

> Vēl atļaušos atgādināt, ka palicis ir tikai pus mēness - t.i - 2 nedēļas laika lai tu uztaisītu gatavu un strādājošu maketu. Ja nē- zaudēsi derībās.


 Pag pag - darītāji pieteicās vairāki un termiņš ir gada beigas kad tas ir jāuztaisa visiem...

----------


## Epis

> Atļaušos atgādināt - tur gāja runa par reālu un strādājošu maketu. Tas ka uz pirkstiem gaisā kaut ko uzzīmēji -  tas neko nenozīmē. Tavs topiks ar textu bija lieks. Tāpēc jau neviens neko tur neizsakās. Vēl atļaušos atgādināt, ka palicis ir tikai pus mēness - t.i - 2 nedēļas laika lai tu uztaisītu gatavu un strādājošu maketu. Ja nē-  zaudēsi derībās.


 Tu laikam nezināji ka es jau to savu kodu iztestēju uz Fpga kita ar visiem slēdžiem un 7segLed displejiem viss strādāja, un ja kods iet uz fpga tad viņš arī ies uz CPLD, es uzskatu nav jēga lodēt atsevišķu CPLD plati, jo viss jau ir pierādīts !

----------


## vecteevs

> Tu laikam nezināji ka es jau to savu kodu iztestēju uz Fpga kita ar visiem slēdžiem un 7segLed displejiem viss strādāja, un ja kods iet uz fpga tad viņš arī ies uz CPLD, es uzskatu nav jēga lodēt atsevišķu CPLD plati, jo viss jau ir pierādīts !


 Gudri dirst nav malku cirst !

----------


## Epis

> Tu laikam nezināji ka es jau to savu kodu iztestēju uz Fpga kita ar visiem slēdžiem un 7segLed displejiem viss strādāja, un ja kods iet uz fpga tad viņš arī ies uz CPLD, es uzskatu nav jēga lodēt atsevišķu CPLD plati, jo viss jau ir pierādīts !
> 
> 
>  Gudri dirst nav malku cirst !


 Tu laikam nesaproti ko nozīmē vārds " STRĀDĀ"

----------


## Velko

> Tu laikam nesaproti ko nozīmē vārds " STRĀDĀ"


 Tu laikam nesaproti, ko nozīmē vārds "PIERĀDĪTS".

Kur aparāts? Vai vismaz YouTube video, ļaunākajā gadījumā - fotogrāfija.

Es arī varētu pateikt, ka tikko veiksmīgi izmēģināju savu jauno, pašbūvēto antigravitācijas aparātu. Vai kāds man ticētu bez pierādījumiem?

----------


## a_masiks

> ag pag - darītāji pieteicās vairāki un termiņš ir gada beigas kad tas ir jāuztaisa visiem...


 Tiešām? Šīs izmaiņas /par gada beigām/ man tajā murgainajā blāķī paslīdēja garām... tad sorry... laika gana gan uztaisīt,  gan nosvilināt gan no jauna uztaisīt...




> u laikam nesaproti ko nozīmē vārds " STRĀDĀ"


 Kā reiz to šeit saprot visi. Tas ir reāls aparāts, kas izveidots uz iepriekš noteikumos norunātās mikroshēmas, un kas precīzi veic noteikumos atrunātās darbības.
Tev tāds ir?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu vispār jau par pierādītu var uzskatīt kādu apgalvojumu, kas ar loģiskiem, visiem pieņemamiem pierādijumiem ir aizvilkts līdz tādai robežai, par kuru strīdu nevarētu būt.  Kaut vai par to, ka 7 segmentu indikatora gaismas diodes signālu var nolasīt un piegādāt loģikas mikroshēmai.  
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2566&start=90
Jūsu gadījumā   - vai simulācija ir pierādījums, ka shēma darbosies, ja pareizi saprotu. Bet tā kā strīdoties nemērā daudz laika tiek izmantots gan autora personības apspriešanai, gan lamām un citam sviestam, tad autoritātes spiediens ir tas, ka panāk tieši to, ka ne tikai iesācēji pieņem par patiesību autoritatīvus apgalvojumus, bet arī advancētākie dalībnieki iestigst visa kā cita apspriešanā, tā vieta lai runātu par lietu.  Arī aicinājums vispar nediskutēt nedod neko, neviens neiegūst jaunas zināšanas.  Ir forumi, kur tādas diskusijas nenotiek, visi jūtas gudri un stagnē. Dažiem no tiem ir padsmit gadu.  Muļķigus jautājumus tie neuzdod, bet jūtas kruta.

Pārnesot to uz lielāku mērogu  -  arī 1995. gada reformisti - eksaktās izglītības noliedzēji jutās labi un kompetenti.  Daudzi klusēja, ierosināja nediskutēt, vienaldzīgi noskatījas vai ari uzcirta valsts pirmajā avīze 10 rindiņas, nevis nedēļu par to rakstīja pirmajā lapa.

----------


## Epis

Domājat tad ja es uzfilmēšu kautvai savu dev.kitu kur slēdzu slēdzīšus, vai no 0 uztaisītu plati, es būšu kautko pierādījis ? 
kā jūs pārbaudīsiet, ka tas tas viss pa īstam strādā proti to signāla avotu, vai to ka es tai shēmai nēsu pieslēdzis vēl kādu papild plati (ar 2 vadiem pietiek, lai nosūtītu seriālus datus LED dispejiem un uztaisītu FAKE video?? 
Tākā es uzskatu ka vienīgais patiesais pierādījums ir Kodu atklāšana, kur arī var redzēt vai tas ir iespējams vai nav iespējams.
kodu jau es sen esu ielicis viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2562 

Tākā ja gribat pārliecināteis vai patiešām viss strādā, un tas nav nekāds FAKE tad nokompilējat kodu ar kādu Free Fpga softu un uzmodelējat signāliņus, ja jūs to neprotat,nemākat tad šitas varētu būt ļoti labs iemesls kautko iemācītes  :: 

tiem kam nav programmu ejat un novelkat kādu free versiju no Alteras,xilinx,lattice,actel

un vēl tajos "noteikumos"nebīj teikts uz kā jātaisa tas frequency counteris, tas es ZZZ pierādīju ka var uztaisīt uz 64cell CPLD, bet priekš konkursa varu montēt no jebkā kas pa rokai ! man neviens neliedz izmantot kādu no savām protatip platēm (ciklon III, vai ciklon II, un tagat drīz būs arī ECP2) jo tās ir paštaisītas plates nevis pirktās.

----------


## vecteevs

> Epis wrote:Nu jā uz kāda AVR es tādu verķi varētu uzlodēt, uztaisīt ar "aizsitām" acīm, te jau runa gāja ka ZZZ netic ka tas ir iespējams ar 64macrocell CPLD, proti viņam vaigot 128 cellus (tas tādēļ ka kodēt nemāk) es saku ka pietiek ar 64.


 Teikt jau tu daudz ko vari, it seviskji kad tev  naak miiziens par saviem vaardiem.  Reaaalajaa dziivee par shito  muldeeshanu sen jau buutu taalu nah ar zilaam aciim  pasuutiits.  



> Ir terminsh, terminjaa iesniedz reaalu labaako frekvences meeriitaaju, kaadu tu speej uztaisiit no 64 cellju CPLD, viss. Pljaapaashanas ir pilniigi liekas, lai runaa darbi.


 Un cik sapratu darbi jaaiesniedz klaatienee, nejau te ar kautkaadiem vidjikiem apmainiisies.

----------


## Raimonds1

kāds atkal spiež ar autoritati

----------


## Epis

man slinkums kautko lodēt jo tas 64cell 100tqfp cpld ir jānolodē, un tad  atkal jālodē un bez PCB ej un lodē tās 0.25mm kājas, tagat izdomāju ka no digikey būs jāpasūta jauna 64cpld 44 PLCC pakā 2.1$ to vismaz normāli var pielodēt, jo ja es taisīšu to sīko struntu tad PCB es viņam netaisīšu, viss būs uz prastās maketplates. +kādu mazkāju lēto 1S MCU 10Hz impulsa ģenerēšanai.




> Reaaalajaa dziivee par shito muldeeshanu sen jau buutu taalu nah ar zilaam aciim pasuutiits.


 Tik zemu es netaisos nolaisties kā tu ! proti zemāk par suņa,kaķa līmeni.   ::

----------


## a_masiks

*Epis*
Tātd tu atdzīsti, ka nespēsi uztaisīt to hercmetru, par kuru pats apgalvoji ka to vari viegli izdarīt?

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1*
Vai par autoritatīvu spiedienu jāuzskata prasība reālos dzelžos izveidot to, par ko ar putām uz lūpām tiek vicinātas rokas pa gaisu?
Vai tavuprāt mūsdienās elektroniķim pietiek ja viņš paziņo "nu tad var teikt ka es to varēju uztaisīt"? Ij zālē skan applausi un tiek piešķirts Darba Varoņa ordenis... 
tā kaut kā tu domā?

----------


## Epis

> *Epis*
> Tātd tu atdzīsti, ka nespēsi uztaisīt to hercmetru, par kuru pats apgalvoji ka to vari viegli izdarīt?


 Nē es visu varu uztaisīt to MCU bīju domāji priekš 10Hz impulsa ģenerēšanas, bet ja jau tā baidaties ka es tajā mazajā MCU varu sakodēt pašu nelabo un apkāst visus, tad varu arī paņemt kādu RTC pūlksteni (piemēram kā šis S-35390A (1.32$ digikeyā),  kas taisīs precīzu 16Hz pūlksteni,vai pa 1.6Ls elfā M41T0M6E bet šitas skaita 1 sekundi.

Bet tākā negribās ar tiem RTC pūlksteņiem čakarēties tad labāk paņemt kādu 0.7Ls attiny13-20PU un uztaisīt uz viņas to RTC, un tad iznāks lētāk+ šeit arī ir iespēja caur seriālo linku krāpties  :: , un vispār es domāju jāpieslēdz 3x7 seg LED, proti, tur iekšā jau ir 1:3 MUX vismaz varēs ietaupīt IO vadus (tādā gadījumā es varētu ar 44 PLCC + atiny13 uztaisīt pilno versiju ar visiem 6-7 LEDiem, bet tad nebūs pilns frekvences counteris iekš CPLD, tad vis ticamāk būs parastais binārais counteris kādi 12-16biti un tālāk laiku skaitīs attiny un caur seriālo sūtīs datus CPLD kura attēlos ciparus uz LEDiem, ja kas šajā variantā pat varētu mierīgi iztikt ar viss viss lētāko 32 macrocell CPLD + attiny13  :: , man pat liekās ka šitā kombinācija būtu viss lētākā, tad es varētu paņemt savu ispMACH 4000V-  LC4032V cpld kura ir jau sakarīgā iepakojumā.

----------


## Vikings

Davaj, bez spama, kā sākumā bija runāts - 64 celles un viss.

----------


## vecteevs

> Tik zemu es netaisos nolaisties kā tu ! proti zemāk par suņa,kaķa līmeni.


 mosh esi jau nolaidies  ::

----------


## Epis

> Davaj, bez spama, kā sākumā bija runāts - 64 celles un viss.


 un tad lai es intresanti ņemu 10Hz clock signālu a ???
lētākais veids kā to dabūt ir kristāls+attiny13= 0.15+0.7=0.85Ls, gribi teikt ka man jāsūta no digikey 1.3$ tas 16Hz RTC ? vai pa 1.6ls elfā jāpērk 1sek RTC ?

----------


## Vikings

Es zinu, es zinu! Ieprogrammē dalītāj atlikušajās cellēs!

----------


## Epis

tur paliek pāri 5 celli un ar tiem var uztaisīt 5bit dalītāju tad sanāk 32768/5=1024 Hz kā redzi pietrūkst pāris bitu lai sanāktu normāla frekvence.

Es visu laiku šito momentu pieminēju proti: ka var uztaisīt 64cell cpld, bet tikai ja ir ārējais 10hz clock 
ja neizmanto ārējo 10hz clock ta nekas nesanāk (pietrūkt pāris celli.) 

izdomāju šodien palaist to savu Pēdējo ciklon III plati (es viņu tā līdz galam nebīju salodējis), un salodēju itkā visu un 1.2V vientā nāca 0.01V nočakarējos 2h kamēr nolodēju to Fan2000 DC regulātoru (viņš ir tajā super minī riebīgajā pakā kura jālodē ir krāsnī, un nolodēt protams ka ar lodāmuru nevarēja tādēļ es ar stangām pārkniebu to silikona apvalku un tad ar lodāmuru visu atlikumu noņēmu. un vietā ieliku TI LDO 200ma 1.2V minī regulētoru šitas aizgāja, + pielodēju 1nu Led sarkano diodi un nupat ielādēju Led diodes test programmu un DIODE mirgo ik pēc 1 sekundes  ::  tākā ciklons III strādā. 
Galvenais kādēļ es to plati vispār lodēju bīj apskatītes arī vai to 64cell CPLD es varu ieprogrammēt un tad principā es varētu izmantot savu CIII plati tam frekvenč counteram, jo ciklons III ar CPLD ir savienots ar kādiem 30 piniem un tad es varētu viņus pa taisno izvadīt caur CIII uz normāliem IO heder kontaktiem, jo nu priekškam man tur ķēpāties, plēst nost čipu un taisīt jaunu PCB ja es jau vienu esu uztaisījis, un paši zināt ka bez PCB neko īsti normālu,stabilu uztaisīt nevar, var jau čakarēties mēģina't ar 44PLCC paku un lodēt uz maketplates kur tas viss izksatīsies vienkārši šausmīgi. 
un tākā man uz CIII plates ir 27Mhz oscilātors tad es iekš CIII uztaisīšu 10Hz clock un sūtīšu CPLD  ::  

Vispār jau smieklīgi sanāk izmantot 64cell CPLD ja blakus stāv 5000loģiku 65nm FPGA  :: .

----------


## Raimonds1

> *Raimonds1*
> Vai par autoritatīvu spiedienu jāuzskata prasība reālos dzelžos izveidot to, par ko ar putām uz lūpām tiek vicinātas rokas pa gaisu?
> Vai tavuprāt mūsdienās elektroniķim pietiek ja viņš paziņo "nu tad var teikt ka es to varēju uztaisīt"? Ij zālē skan applausi un tiek piešķirts Darba Varoņa ordenis... 
> tā kaut kā tu domā?


 Es domāju tā, ka elektroniķis , kuram ir pārdesmit gadu pieredze, zina, ka gan ar gaismas diodi, gan fotodiodi, gan fototranzistoru, gan fotorezistoru, gan pin-fotodiodi, gan galu galā otrādi apgrieztu 7-segmentu diožu matricu var noņemt gaismas signālu no dinamiskas indikācijas gaismas diožu 7 segmentu matricas.  Ja nu daži oriģināla, varbūt arī sarežģīta vai vienkārša risinājuma varianti tam nav ienākuši prāta, tad tas vēlmi nopulgot oponentu tas metabolizē savā ..... Vēl es domāju, ka šitādi presingi nojauc jaunajiem foruma dalībniekiem da jebkādu vēlmi uzdod jebkuru jautājumu (tsk neizbēgami muļķīgu) un izteikt jebkuru ideju. Vēl es domāju, ka aicinājums vispār nediskutēt par svarīgiem jautajumiem un ne s..a nezinot un ne s//a neapspriežot sēdēt svarīgu seju pat ir kaitīgāks par obligāto lamu piedevu pie daža laba cita teksta. Tāpat es domāju, ka ja konkrētajā piemērā pietrūks daži mikroshēmas elementi, lai realizetu projektu, tas nenozīmes, ka oponents ir jāiedzen grīdā ar visiem viņa arguemntiem, jo diskusija pati par sevi ir radījusi jaunas zināšanas.  Vel būtu labi, ka uz atbildētu jautājumu ir feedback, vai tomēr nav beidzot   ::  atbildēts pareizi.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2422&start=45
{{ Būšu slikts un turpināšu spamot.
Raimond un kurš tad no tiem motoriem būtu gana labs? Un kāpēc? Piem, lai varētu braukt ar 30kmh pa līdzenu ceļu?

D109175 1680 rpm slodzē 12 volti 28A strāva 35oW

13 /53 zobi pie 1680 rpm 1680 x 13/53 1680 x 0,245 = 412 rpm minuutee ))
http://www.transmotec.com/PDF/Catalogue ... W-500W.pdf

----------


## GuntisK

Man liekas, ka dažam labam "dakterim", kas "ļečī" citiem šeit smadzenes pašam vajag griezties pie ārsta. Ticiet man-esmu redzējis šādus cilvēkus, kam galvā nav visi mājās- jau pēc runas veida viss ir saprotams...

----------


## Raimonds1

Protams, protams...  demokrātiskā vairākuma kritika parasti izceļas ar šādiem tekstiem.  Un ko teiksi par zzz un vectēvu, tiem viss bēniņos viss ir OK?

----------


## Psihiatrs

Vai mani kāds sauca ?   ::

----------


## zzz

Globaalaak, jau nu globaalaak, raimondinj, njem.  ::  Milestiibu uz taviem spama paladzinjiem vispaar dikti reti kaads izraada, taalabad pareiza interpretaacija ir: visa pasaule sastaav no maitasgabaliem un trakajiem, kuriem pa vidu kaa balta maijpukjiite iet nenoveerteetais un nesaprastais izgudrotaajs raimondinsh. Vot tad kads vinsh buus nomiris, tad tikai peec paaris gadsimtiem peectechi izpratiis veertiigaas idejas gaismas muuzikas un muuzhiigo dzineeju buuvnieciibaa. Bet tad jau buus par veelu un peectechiem atliks vien likt pukjiites pie savaa laikaa nenoveerteetaa izgudrotaaja  raimondinja kapinja un piemineklja.

----------


## vecteevs

> Protams, protams... demokrātiskā vairākuma kritika parasti izceļas ar šādiem tekstiem. Un ko teiksi par zzz un vectēvu, tiem viss bēniņos viss ir OK?


 jaa, jaa 
un  raimja murgojumi ir tipiski sraniem politmuldeetaajiem. Skatos http://tb.tb.lv/lat/423/424/  raimis augstu teemeejis sajaa jomaa, tacu nedaudz nesagaajis, taadeelj muldeeshana tiek turpinaata dazaados tehniskajos forumos un veel daudzkur citur. Tikai shis neapjeedz, ka tehniskajaas lietaas _epis   style_ muldereeshana neiet cauri, mazaak palagus, bet vairaak  nesafantazeetus apreekjinus, ar fig vinj zin no kurienes izziistiem skaitljiem  un  formulaam, kā arī vairaak  straadaajoshu prototipu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es domāju, ka bija tā --  tika izteikta ideja, ka no Ls7 vērta aparāta, kurš pašam nav jātaisa, jāregulē un jāčakarējas, ar pāris loģikas mikroshēmu palīdzību var paņemt signālus un atšķirt nulli no milivota.  Tā ka dažam labam no sākuma likās, ka tas ir muļķibas, tad šis dažs labs gan forumā, gan vazājoties apkārt nemitējās apgalvot, cik muļķīgi tas ir. Tad, kad nu tika iepostēta shema, cik vienkārši tas ir, tad tika izvelets vieglakais ceļš - apsaukāt idejas autoru, nevis padomāt, kāpēc pašiem ideja nekļuva skaidra.

patiesībā līdzīgs process notiek ar ideju ienākšanu sabiedrība, kura ir pašapmierināta un pašpietiekama. Neatzīt neko, nepiekāpties, ignorēt tehniskus argumentus, apstrīdēt visu un vienmēr un laist maldinošu pseidokompetences migliņu. 

Procesus sarežgī apstāklis, ka tikai pusprocents sabiedrības spēj daudzmaz apmierinošā līmenī sekot diskusijas tēmai. Tāpēc arguments - paris milovolti un tranzistors, lai vadītu loģikas mikroshēmu demokrātiskā proporcijā būs daudz zemākas prioritātes par argumentu - hei, gandrīz visi tak saka, ka viņam nav taisnība, tātad tā ir.

P.S. Kā trešajam klonam garumzīmi dabūji, tak klavieriei nav LV šrifta, copy-paste no cita teksta?  Starp citu, maldinošu pareizā viedokļa proporciju nereti izmanto mediji, apaujājot tikai pareizos, par kuriem ir zinams, ko tie teiks  ::

----------


## vecteevs

Par manu LV  šriftu  vari nesatraukties   ::  

Ierosinaat likt  fotodiodes  uz LCD vai LED displeja  ir tas pats, kas  ierosinaat  dzīt skrūvi ar aamuru sienaa, ja pa rokai nav skrūvgrieža. Un peectam raudaat, ka nevienam no vairaakuma aiz sajūsmas  nenoiet par raimja asho idejinju.  
So teeminju vareetu sleegt

----------


## Raimonds1

bet iespējams tas ir, robežas ir precīzas, sanak leti  un 5W līdz 10kw robežās strādā.  vai tomēr ne?

----------


## Vikings

Nu davaj tad uztaisi to reāli dzīvē un visiem parādi kā tas tiešām strādā, jo ar loģisko shēmiņu vien nepietiek.
Man vnk gribas redzēt kā tiksi galā ar dinamisko indikāciju.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

zin, varbūt arī uztaisīšu ( vismaz 1 segments atpazīšanai) , tik man to regulatoru nevajag
es gan uztinu trafiņus, varbūt lai taisa, kam vajag

bet varu pačukstēt -- kā shēmu, kas saņem nevis patstāvīgu viena līmeņa signālu, bet gan kā tādu, kas ieejā saņem ar pildijumu 1/4 vai 1/8 signālu un izejā tamdēļ nerausta izejas signālu. Domāju, ka līdzēs kāds kondensators un pāris pretestības.

----------


## jeecha

Haha, *Epis Style* apziimeejums liekas iedziivojies  ::

----------


## zzz

> zin, varbūt arī uztaisīšu ( vismaz 1 segments atpazīšanai) , tik man to regulatoru nevajag


 Guess what, raimondinj, tavus murgus ar kjiinieshu testeri atskaitot tevi pashu, nevajag nu absoluuti nevienam cilveekam visaa pasaulee.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Seviški, ja ar latgalites diožu 7 segmentu vai rindas diou level indikatoru voltmetru par Ls 10 pieejams aparāts, kas strādā 1-2000 mV diapazonā.

Kāda tad ir realitāte ar tiem izgudrojumiem, attieksmēm un tehnisko kompetenci.
1. Sakarā ar 1995.gada izglītības reformu sabiedrībā ir ļoti neliels cilvēku skaits, kuri var sekot visvienkāršākajiem tehniskajiem argumentiem jebkurā diskusijā.  Speciālisti visādu iemeslu dēļ klusē un stulbi lēmumi nav speciālistu, skolotāju, augstskolu mācībspēku, studentu, skolnieku, ražotāju, politologu, žurnālistu, tautas uzmanības vērti.
2. Medijos tehnisko argumentu validitāte ir zema.  Silikons silicija, ampēri voltu un DNA DNS vietā ir ikdienas realitāte.
3. Tiek uzturēta ilūzija, ka visas problēmas var atrisināt atņemot un sadalot salaupīto tautas mantu, bet nekas nav jāizgudro un jārada no jauna.
4. Izgudrotāji labākajā gadījumā ir nekaitigi nepraktiski īpatņi, sliktākajā - trakie zinātnieki. Šo masu produktu patērē jau bērni no 3 gadu vecuma.
5. Svarīga ir spēja tusēt un saprasties ar sev līdzīgiem un labi iepirkties un kārtīgi patērēt, , nevis domāt un analizēt. Kens, Bārbija veikalā, kindersurprise, teletūbiji, sīko seriāli un pārējais sviests ir piemēri.
6. Izgudrotājiem ar saviem mazvērtīgajiem un trakajiem projektiem ir jāizlūdzas, lai tos saprot un atbalsta ar naudu, desmitiem reizu atkal un atkal ir jāskaidro savu izgudrojumu būtība.  Vispar to izgudrotāju ir bezjēgā daudz un parasti nekam viņu izgudrojumi nav derīgi.
7. Ekonomiskās problēmas var atrisināt saimnieciski, praktiski sakārtotāji un strādnieki, nekāda tur izglītības un cita analīze nav vajadzīga, tas tikai jauc gaisu.
8. Ieguldījumi ir tūlīt pamanāmi, reāli, materiāli, nevis kaut kādi tur nesprotami ilgtermiņa pasākumi izglītībā, cilvekresursos vai zinātnē.

Daudzi tā arī apmēram domā. Vairakums neatbalstīs un neuzturēs nekadu pārlieku sarezģītu diskusiju par izgudrojumiem un inovacijām un no Dombura nepieprasīs nekādu tur ieskatu šajās problēmas. Padod ļauno un labo tēlu galeriju.

Lai tomēr rosinātu arī pilnīgi neinformētu ( kas atsķiras no apzīmējuma muļķīgu) cilvēku domāšanu, tad ir iespējami daži pasākumi.
1. Atgādināt par praktiskiem sasniegumiem un citiem faktiem Latvijas zinātnē.  Piemēram, ja ir radīta jauna kviešu šķirne sevisķi piemērota etanola ražošanai biodegvielai, tad atgādinat visus faktus, kas ar to ir saistīti - skolu izglītība, lielāka enerģētiskā neatkarība,  mazāks bezdarbs laukos vai lielāka motora jauda. Interneta vidē oponents apšaubot kādu no argumentiem, neizbēgami atkārto kaut kur iemācītus melus un puspatiesības.
2. Tendenciozu, melīgu un manipulējosu tekstu analīze norādot mērķauditoriju un melu mērķi.
3. Skolas eksakto zināšanu atkārtošana un to nozīmes parādīšana konkrētās situācijās parādot praktiskajam latvietim, kā un kur tas var noderēt un kāpēc to vajadzētu mācīties. 
4. Mediju kvalitātes analīze un piemēri.  Ja žurnālists samuldējis aplamības, norādīt cēloņus un sekas.
5. Labu tekstu reklāma. Piemēram, openbookproject.net
6. Diskusiju analīze un atpazīšana, kad notiek personisku un mazsvarigu tekstu un kad vērtīgu domu apmaiņa.

Tādējadi, ja ir pieejami šādi teksti un situaciju analīze, tad informācijas patērētājam ir iespēja izvēlēties, kam ticēt un kā domāt.
Tas, ka dažs labs domā, ka te ir kaut kas cits, kā vienkārša vēlme ar informēšanu vērst lietas par labu ir maldināts.

----------


## Epis

Tiasnība jau tev ir Rimond1 par to LV cilvēku uzskatiem un dzīvesveidu, tas ne piekā laba nenovedīs, katru reiz ka ieju FinanseNet palasīt kas jauns ekonomikā nekā laba es vairs tur neredzu, pēc pēdējā raksta (ka pieaud kredīt nemaksātāji) paliek vispār skumji. 

Pie visa vainīga ir patēriņa kulta ideoloģija, vaidzēja būt Ražošanas kultam, proti jārežo jārežo jārežo  :: . bet kā zināms ražošana nevar pastāvēt bez izgudrotājiem, jo ko tad ražos ??

----------


## zzz

Jaja, jums abiem epi un raimondinj pilliiga taisniiba.  ::  Visas ekonomiskaas beedas no suudiigiem izgudrotaajiem. Abet kaadi tie izgudrotaaji mums ir, to var redzeet shai pashaa forumaa.

raimondinsh. Izgudro nestraadaajoshas (shunts ar diodeem) vai irracionaali samurgotas kontrukcijas (kjiinieshu testeris ar deshifratoru). Principiaali neatziist savas kljuudas. Taa vietaa, lai reaalizeetu savus izgudrojumus praktiski (a hvz, varbuut viens no tuukstosha vinjam nejaushi gadiitos mazliet straadaajosh), raimondinsh masveidaa chiikst pa forumiem, ka sho nenoveertee un nedod naudu taapataas par runaashanu vien. (te gan jaasaka ka raimondinsh aciimredzot ir profesijas saputrojis. Par runaashanu naudu dod televiizijas diktoriem un politikjiem. Izgudrotaajam naaksies produceet ko taustaamu un lietderiigu. Kas no raimondinja tukshajaam runaam nerodas vis.) 

epis. Fantazee par fignjaam ar blingblingiem (uuber fpgacnc, kursh sasitiis taivaanieshus asu virposhanaa ar vienu kreiso roku). Izgudro muuzhiigos dzineejus, praktiski tos realizeet netaisaas (nu laikam jau zemapzinjaa apjeedz ka nekas nesanaaks), tachu taapat kaa raimondinsh plashi un izveersti bruukjee muti pa forumiem.

Taa kaa, biedriishi izgudrotaaji, kjerieties ka beidzot pie savu pienaakumu pret valsti un tautu pildiishanas - saiisiniet bazaarus internetaa un pieveersieties praktiskajaam darbiibaam. No raimondinja tiek gaidiita nemirstiigo optronistisko gaismas muuziku lielrazhoshana un Brauna daljinju muuzhiigaa dzineeja realizaacija, no epja - vinjeejie daudzie dazhaadie superdzineeji.

----------


## Raimonds1

ja kāds uzskata, ka gaismas avots nav izmantojams kā signala avots  tad tā ir viņa problēma. Protams, ka 90% pavilksies uz zzz argumentiem un to regulāru atkārtošanu un pieņems tos kā derīgus. Tie, kas orientējas elektronikā, taču saprot, ka tas ko es tajos topikos uzrakstīju ir realizējams, bet tie ir 0,0001% no demokrātiskā vairakuma.  Tieši tapēc jau ta agrīnā izglītība un zinātkāre ir jāatīsta, lai tas tā nebūtu un ar tik primitīvu argumentāciju nekas nesanāktu.

Tas ka to izgudrotāju nav tik, cik vajag ir tiešas sekas izglītības reformai piektajā gadā.  

Kas atteicas uz stradājošām vai nestrādājosam konstrukcijām, tad manis uztītajos trafos samērītiem milivoltiem pie 25 vatiem un pie 2kW vajadzētu būt pietiekamam argumentam. Ir strādajošas gatavas kostrukcijas, kas strāda pie pāris milivoltiem, nevajadzētu būt problēmam ne saprast, ne pieslēgt pie šīm shēmam caur rezistoru dalītāju, ne pašam uzbūvēt gatavu shēmu. 
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/relay4a.html
http://electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/k126.htm

protams, ja topikā par pretestību slēgumiem nebūtu gulēts.  Vai pamati saprasti. Bet tad ir vieglāk pateikt ka nevar neko uztaisīt un viss.
Cienījamie praktiķi. pieslēdziet ka tam kitam caur pretestību dalītāju pāris milovoltus no ""paraugtrafiņa"" un viss notiks.  Vai arī uztaisiet shēmu paši.

Ja diktori tās problēmas kvalitatīvi apspriestu, tad es nemaz i nekomentētu nekādus tur medijus vai Domburšovus.

Idejas rodas no ideju apmaiņas un daudzas, protams , sākumā var likties muļķīgas. Katrs, kurš ir interesējeis apr izgudrojumu vesturi, zina, ka tas tā ir.  Topiks par siltuma dzinējiem ar oponenta tiešu līdzdalību ir vienīgais Latvijā zināmais publiskais visiem pieejamais diskusiju informācijas avots, kurā  tiek apspriestas formulas un to piemērošana. Kadā izstadē novērotais par ekoloģisko enerģētiku, kur piedalījās potenciālie profesionāļi - vides zinību un siltumtehnikas studenti bija daudz blāvaks un neinformatīvāks.

----------


## zzz

::  

Viss kaa jau parasti.

raimondinsh savus feelerus un skjiibos "izgudrojumus" censhas aizmaaleet ar milziigiem gauduliigiem paladzinjiem. Koncepcija realizeet savus izgudrojumus praktiski (un paardot) vinjam joprojaam nav saprotama un sirdij pienjemama.

----------


## jeecha

Klau, varbuut tomeer iztiksim bez shiis politiskaas propagandas. Man (un ticu ka lielaakajai daljai shii foruma auditorijas) ir pilniigi "pie kaajas" ka Raimonds "ZIN KAA!".

Tas ka valsts izgliitiibas sisteemaa ir relatiivi mazs uzsvars uz inzhenierzinaatneem ir fakts, un tas buutu jaamaina. Visa shii ekonomistu, juristu, politologu un tamliidziigu profesiju (atvainojos ja kaadu aizvainoju, es neuzskatu ka shiis profesijas un tajaas straadaajoshie ir "lieki") masveida shtanceeshana augstaakaas izgliitiibas iestaadees nekaadi nesekmee valsts attiistiibu ilgterminjaa.

Bet ne par to ir runa... Raimond, neviens neapstriid to ka tava "kjiinieshu testera" metode ir realizeejama. Runa ir par to ka shii ideja ir pilniigi neadekvaata dotaas probleemas risinaashanai. Veiksmiigiem izgudrojumiem (piedod, tavu kjiinieshu testera nolasiishanu iisti par izgudrojumu nosaukt nevareetu) raksturiigaakaas iipashiibas ir risinaajuma vienkaarshiiba un elegantums. Tavs piedaavaatais risinaajums nekaadaa zinjaa nav "elegants" - driizaak izskataas peec auglja kas radies paarspeeleejoties "Incredible Machines" speeli.
Taakaa varbuut tomeer beidzot ieklausies citos (nevis paarmet to ka Tevi neviens neklausaas un nesaprot), apseedies padomaa un beidz muldeet muljkjiibas (vai pareizaak buutu teikt "gudri di***").

----------


## Raimonds1

Protams, ka šis konkrētais variants ir teiksim nedaudz sarežģīts. Protams, ka tās pirmās idejas bija, tā sakot nedaudz neapstrādātas, nepaskaidrotas  :: 

Bet par to, ka neapstrīd un no sākta gala uzreiz saprot, ka vispār ir realizējamas un kā relizējamas nu gan nav taisnība. Un šitādi vingrinājumi neko sliktu nenodara, tāpat kā topiks par siltuma mašīnām. 

P.S. Kādi noteikumi varētu būt piemeklējami, lai tas testera projekts būtu gana labs?
Maksimāli ātri realizejama, salīdzinoši lēta konstrukcija ar precīzu nostrādes līmeņa regulēšanu bez ārēja mēraparāta.

Problēma vēl ir tur, ka parastā sabiedrībā pat primitīva asociācija - ugunsdrošība, vadu diametrs, strāvas tabulas vai eksaktā izglītība - labāka ekonomika  tiek uztvertas kā kaut kāds offtopic, jo ir pilnīgi skaidrs, ka vajag atņemt sazagto un viss būs.  Tāpec es reizēm interneta vidē arī atļaujos šādas asociācijas atgadināt, lai cilvēki padomā. 
http://forums.daripats.lv/viewtopic.php?t=386

Pie tam diezgan būtiski ir apjēgt, kā MĒS to visu pieļāvām un sačakarējām, nevis ļaunie marsieši atlidoja un mums te visu sacūkoja.  No tā varētu domāt ko darīt. Diemžēl esmu dzirdējis kādu IZM ierēdni sakot, ka viss ir labi un viņš tagad darītu tāpat.  Vidējais pilsonis joprojām domā, ka tas ir nesvarīgi.  Kurš domā, ka šādi teksti ir populāri??????

----------


## zzz

Heheee...

Es humora peec uzspiedu uz vecteeva doto linku par raimondinju. Oh boyyyy, kas tur atklaajaas...  :: 

Karoche raimondinsh IR politkjis, un kaa taads dabiski nav speejiigs aizveerties, atbildeet par saviem vaardiem vai pateikt jel ko sakariigu.

Bez variantiem - neaarsteejami, banot nafig.

----------


## Vikings

Raimond, tika meklēts vienk''aršākais risinājums. Tad mācība citai reizei - ka rodas pēkšņi "zelta" ideja, kuru visi norej, davaj taisi savu topiku lai idejas, lamas un uzslavas nejauc reālā topika norisi. Šajā gadījumā cilvēks maz ko saprot no elektronikas un nu taisīt kaut kādu mega loģisko elementu mudžekli točna nevarēs. Bet nu jau droši vien ir par vēlu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Komenti un viss pārējais ir ilustrācija tam , kas notiek reālā vidē. zzz šeit parāda, kā notiek ideju kritika reālā  vidē, gan kritizējot tās pēc būtības, gan 15 reizes atkārtojot ne īpaši patiesus apgalvojumus, gan apspriežot personības.  Auditorija parāda gan komentējot, gan nekomentējot tikpat reālus procesus, piemēram, vienkāršas bailes no izņirgšanas par muļķigiem jautājumiem, kurus tā tā arī neuzdod.  Viss kā dzīvē. Tikai jāprot paskatīties no malas un iedomāties reālus procesus.

----------


## Vikings

zzz un vecteevs pareizi dara, ka saka visu kā ir ne caur puķēm. Raimond, kāpēc Tu nepiedalies frekvenčmetra sacensībās?  ::

----------


## zzz

Ja personiiba izsaka kljuudainu ideju un peec tam kad vinjai uz to noraada, joprojaam spiitiigi neatziist ka ir kljuudiijusies, tad doto personiibu naakas uzskatiit par diegan pretiiga veidojuma personiibu.  :: 

Vprochem no letinju politikja es neko citu arii nemaz negaidu. raimondinsh sheitan ar savu piemeeru privaataa sarunu liimenii ilustree KAADI cilveecinji seezh saeimaa. Neiedomaajami liekuliigi, tehniski klaji nekompetenti un ar nobiideem. 

Un jaaaa, raimondinj, tavu partiju arii agraak neuzskatiiju par iipashi jeedziigu veidojumu, tak peec tavaam performanceem - ooo, da nekad muuzhaa.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tagad raudāšu spilvenā par tavu zaudēto balsi   ::   Tātad ko te var secināt: 
1. Tehniskiem argumentiem ir ļoti būtiska izglītota vide, kurā pietiekams skaits cilvēku orientējas dabaszinātņu pamatos. Pretējā gadījumā iespējama ļoti primitīva diskusija, kurā tiek pieņemti - patīk/nepatīk tipa argumenti un ir tendence vērtēt pēc demokrātiskā vairākuma, ne pēc citiem kritērijiem ( kā teiks vairums , tā būs).
2. Šāda vide veido autoritāšu struktūru, kas kavē vērtīgas izzinošas diskusijas.  Tehniskā kompetence automātiski nenozīmē primitīvas argumentācijas neizmantošanu.
3. Orientēšanas uz praktisku, tūlītēju rezultātu kavē izzināt visas tiešās un blakus projekta izmantošanas iespējas.
4. Jebkādu izgudrojumu, ideju un proejktu attīstība un kavēkļi tiek uztverta katra paša problēma un tikai pašiem ideju autoriem interesanta un vajadzīga nodarbe, nevis būtiska valstiska problēma - lai jau tie gudriši tur spirinās un mēģina.
5. Līdzīgi kā iepriekš arī pāris klases talantīgāko iespējas attīstīt savu talantu pēc demokratiskā principa tiek uztverta kā individuāla, nevis valstiska problēma.  Lai jau katrs pats tiek galā kā māk.  Vairākumam vajag basketbolu vai floristiku.
6. Mediju skalojamie līdzekļi ir iedarbīgi uz gandrīz visam auditorijām, jo piedāvā vienkāršotu modeli.

es neuzskatu, ka es kaut ko pierādītu uzbūvējot to modeli. Ja 20  ,  200 un 2000mV mērījumi nepārliecina, tad neparleicinās arī viskrutākā gatava iekārta, sliktākajā gadījumā, ja strādas kā solīts,  iebakstīs ar skrūvgriezi shēmā.

----------


## zzz

Paladzinjus vari nepuuleeteis drikjeet, taapat tak vinjus neviens nelasa.  :: 

Taatad, tu, raimondinj, tiki piekjerts tehniski kljuudainu ideju klaareeshanaa. Tev uz to tika noraadiits, raimondinsh atbildiibu par saviem vaardiem neuznjeemaas, savas kljuudas neatzina un neatsauca. Nu-s, kaa tevi un tavus liekuliigos paladzinjus taa rezultaataa veerteet?

----------


## Raimonds1

interesanti  kas ar to projektu

šūnas ( celles) skaits ierobežots ?

cik takts ģeneratori drīkst būt?

----------


## zzz

Joprojaam - elementaara godiiguma un atbildiibas iztruukums raimondinja uzvediibaa. 

Politikjim protams dabiski.

----------


## Raimonds1

kas tas par konkursu?

----------


## jeecha

Raimond, "Chukcha ne chitatel, chukcha pisatel?"

----------


## vecteevs

> Topiks par siltuma dzinējiem ar oponenta tiešu līdzdalību ir vienīgais Latvijā zināmais publiskais visiem pieejamais diskusiju informācijas avots, kurā tiek apspriestas formulas un to piemērošana. Kadā izstadē novērotais par ekoloģisko enerģētiku, kur piedalījās potenciālie profesionāļi - vides zinību un siltumtehnikas studenti bija daudz blāvaks un neinformatīvāks


 Aha topiks labs, paaris paziistami fizmati liiki bija lasot  ::  Intereseejaas par topika autora personiibu. Un nedaudz arii apsprieda.

----------


## Epis

Nu man jau arī dažreiz tajā topikā smiekli nāca par dažu labu komentu  :: , bet vispār tā tēma ir ļoti nopietna un rezultātā es uzskatu ka ir iespējams tāds dzinējs kas nahaļavu rada elektrību, jo es nesen skatījos youtube vienu vidaku kur atkal Ķīnieši uztaisījuši ģenerātoru kas izmanto 2vas ūdens tvertnes ar atšķirību tempertūru (runa šeit iet par  zemām tempertūrām apmēram tādas kādas ir okeānā un saldūdenim ar atšķirību kādi 10-20grādi un viņi no šīs starpības mierīgi ģenerē elektrību !! 
protams izmanto tās gāzes ar zemu vārīšanās tempertūru. tākā kamēr jūs tur gudrie fiziķi latvijā smejaties kā es te iesācējs rokos tajās formulās tikmēr ķīnieši ar tādu loģisko domāšanu kā man jau ir visu uztaisījuši ! nepaies pāris gadi un tie ķīnizeri arī uztaisīt tādu vriantu kādu es tur izdomāju proti hahaļavu elektrība no gaisa! tas viss ir reāli un nav pretrunā ar fizikas likumiem (kā tie mūzīgie magne'tiskie dzinēji).
ja kas šitā bīj pirmspēdējā mana inovācija, pēdējā ir šitā 3-4 bitu datu pārraide vienā taktī tas ir reāli, un vienīgi vaig eksperimnetāli pierādīt ka tam ir kāds ekonomisks labums proti enerģijas patēriņš un zems EMI(šito es pierādit nevar) bet energopatēriņu es varētu pierādīt, protams, eksperimentāli ja nekāda labuma nebūs tad nekā, vismaz es būšu mēģinājis   ::  

Tākā es te visu laiku perjodīski kautko izgudroju visādās jomās, proti to sfēru kuru es pētu tur arī izgudroju no vietas, protams ne visi ir tādi grandiozi, pārsvarā visādi sīkumi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jāpiezīmē, ka vairums iesācēju un piektā gada upuru  NEROKAS NEKĀDĀS FORMULĀS UN  neko nemēģina izprast.  Tikai klusē un taisa svarīgu feisu.  Vairakums baidās no dl un zzz.

----------


## zzz

> rezultātā es uzskatu ka ir iespējams tāds dzinējs kas nahaļavu rada elektrību,


 Jaaa, epi beerninj, aizbrauc ekskursijaa uz Kjegumu un paluukojies - tur ir atrodams taads videeji paliels dzineejs, kas nahaljavu rada elektriibu  :: 

>formulās tikmēr ķīnieši ar tādu loģisko domāšanu kā man jau ir visu uztaisījuši ! 

Taaa. Shitas nu bija baigi rupjsh uzbrauciens kjiinieshiem.  ::  Apvainot kjiinieshus, ka vinjiem ir taada domaashana kaa epim... liidz shim forumaa nebija noveerota iipasha cilveeku noniecinaashana vinju nacionalitaates deelj, tu shitaas hernjas, epi, paartrauc.  :: 

>nepaies pāris gadi un tie ķīnizeri arī uztaisīt tādu vriantu kādu es tur izdomāju proti hahaļavu elektrība no gaisa! tas viss ir reāli un 

Pirmkaart, pardon, beerninj epi, kureejais bija dzineejs, kursh pavisam nahaljavu no gaisa elektriibu taisiija? Tu te kaut kaa prezenteeji tikai 100% un tml Karno limitu paarsniedzoshos gaisa dzineejus, tur taa shvaki ar haljavu, jaakurina tik un taa.

Otrkaart, vo, kjiinieshi uztaisiis. A kaalabad epis savus izgudrotaaja puulinjus nepieliek savu dzineeju taisiishanaa, kas ir principiaali svariigaaka joma kaa vinja niekoshanaas ap super cnc?

>nav pretrunā ar fizikas likumiem (kā tie mūzīgie magne'tiskie dzinēji).

Oppaaaa. A vot par shito izveerstaak un siikaak. Kaadu domas celjojumu veidaa epis nonaaca pie atklaasmes ka vinja murdzinji magneetisko muuzhiigo dzineeju jomaa ir fignjas? Nekautreejies, pastaasti. Tam buus baisa didaktiska veertiiba - galu galaa tas tak liecina ka epja galvinjaa pat ir iefiltreejusies neliela gaisminja par fiziku vismaz shajaa shaurajaa jomaa, taapeec ir dikti svariigi uzzinaat KAA tas ir noticies.  ::

----------


## vecteevs

> Jāpiezīmē, ka vairums iesācēju un piektā gada upuru  NEROKAS NEKĀDĀS FORMULĀS UN  neko nemēģina izprast.  Tikai klusē un taisa svarīgu feisu.  Vairakums baidās no dl un zzz.


 Un pareizi ir ka baidaaas, maaciities vajag, nevis gudri plureeet forumos un cereet ka kaads visu pateiks priekshaaa. Hroniskos:      tb  raimi un co banot bez zeelastiibas.

----------


## malacis

Nē, nevajag nevienu banot. Personīgi es, un gan jau neesmu vienīgais, izlasu visus _paladziņus_ un tas ir kā jautra atslodze, ja visu dienu lasīti nopietni _datašīti_. Šaubos, vai kāds entuziasts centīsies aprīkot ķīniešu testeri ar optisko dešifratoru, lai pārbaudītu Raimonda1 ierosinājumu konkrētas problēmas atrisināšanai, tā ka sabiedrisks ļaunums nav nodarīts. Man patīk arī Ufo ar Fredi, viņi arī plēš jokus, neviens viņus par to nenosoda. Vienīgais, nesaprotu, kurš domājošs cilvēks nākamajās vēlēšanās balsos par ģeniālo izgudrotāju Raimondu1?
Kas attiecas uz zzz un vecteeva (neesmu psihologs, taču abiem aizdomīgi līdzīgs runas veids, _jei bogu_ tā nav reinkarnācija?) asajiem uzbraucieniem Raimondam1, domāju tā nevajag darīt. Cilvēks ir psihiatrs (paldies vecteevam par linku) un katru dienu darba darīšanās droši vien kontaktējas ar cilvēkiem, kuriem ir novirzes, tāpēc nevilšus var _uzsūkt_ šo nabaga pacientu izturēšanos un domu gājienu.

----------


## karloslv

Tak kaut kā vajadzētu šiem kungiem pateikt, ka pied***rst foruma tēmas, kurās kāds uzdod kādu jautājumu, nespējot apvaldīt savus runas plūdus vienkārši ir ļoti necienīgi pret jautājuma autoru. šitiem ākstiem vajag vienmēr vajag pateikt pēdējo vārdu, attaisnot sevi un pacelt augstāk - vai nu Raimonda idiotiski pedagoģiskajā stilā (tētuks bļin) vai nu Epja tehnokrātiski murgainajā (es visu izdomāju, jūs tikai neko nesaprotat) vai nu tvdx pumpaini tīniskajā. 

piemēram, tas pats nelaimīgais topiks par strāvas detektēšanu. lūdzu, raimond, taisi augšā savu diskusiju citur. citiem arī iesaku neielaisties diskusijās, lai nepārvērstu tēmas nepārlasāmos palagos, lai kā gribētos acīmredzamās idiotības apstrīdēt. citādi man ir aizdomas, ka jautājuma autors te otrreiz nekādu jautājumu vairs neuzdos.

----------


## Velko

Karlos, ir tikai viena maza problēma ar šādu pieeju (neielaišanos diskusijās). Autors uzdod jautājumu, bet tēmā kā atbildes parādās tikai "paladziņi" - sanāk vēl trakāk. Var jau, protams, mēģināt rakstīt par tēmu, ignorējot liekos postus, bet kuram gan ir tik stipri nervi? Un šā vai tā - derīgo informāciju nāksies meklēt starp "paladziņiem". 

Diemžēl man nav īsti idejas, kā šo problēmu risināt. Pašmoderēta sistēma (kā Slashdotā) nestrādās - esam pārāk maz. Šķiet Vinchi arī nav īpaši daudz laika, lai ko šķirotu. Banot vispār - arī kautkā ne īpaši labs risinājums, turklāt - tāpat administrācijai jāseko līdz.

----------


## zzz

Modereeshana vpolnje sebe straadaatu , ja to kaut mazliet konsekventi dariitu. Tehniski maldinoshos postus taa arii vajadzeetu smuki markjeet ar sarkanu briidinaajumu. Tas abiem izgudrotaajiem godam kantes riiveetu un aplauztu vinjiem priecinju ziimeeties ar katru muljkjiibu, kas galvaa ieshaujas.




> Šaubos, vai kāds entuziasts centīsies aprīkot ķīniešu testeri ar optisko dešifratoru, lai pārbaudītu Raimonda1 ierosinājumu konkrētas problēmas atrisināšanai, tā ka sabiedrisks ļaunums nav nodarīts.


 Pardon



> īvdienās uztīt kādu spoli...janu sanāks...tās shēmas ar n-tiem optroniem...likās kā pēdējais salmiņš!


 ilustraacija ka raimondinja nesakariigie murgi chakaree gan smadzenes nezinaataajiem.

>Vienīgais, nesaprotu, kurš domājošs cilvēks nākamajās vēlēšanās balsos par ģeniālo izgudrotāju Raimondu1?

Ak nu, tie pashi kas parasti par to partiju. Tikai domaashana tur nje pri chjom, tur vienkaarshi meerkakju instinkti darbojas. 

>Kas attiecas uz zzz un vecteeva (neesmu psihologs, taču abiem aizdomīgi līdzīgs runas veids, _jei bogu_ tā nav reinkarnācija?) 

Jei bogu nav reinkarnaacija. Kaa jau teicu man taapat ir pietiekami labi raimondinju lamaat arii bez ekstra akountiem. Shitaa zin, es vareetu arii saakt izteikt mineejumus ka malacis un hmmm teiksim dmd ir viena un taa pati persona utt. 

>Cilvēks ir psihiatrs (paldies vecteevam par linku) 

IMHO izbijis psihiatrs-narkologs. Tu vinjam cilveekus aarsteet vai beernu radioelektronikas pulcinju vadiit uzticeetu? Es noteikti nee.

> tāpēc nevilšus var _uzsūkt_ šo nabaga pacientu izturēšanos un domu gājienu.

Naaah, raimondinsh ir aciimredzami sagaajis tuutaa pats personiigi, nevis nevilshus uzsuucis. Tas arii noziimee ka pats vinsh nekad nahren nelabosies, bez paatadzinjas pielietoshanas no aarpuses.

----------


## Raimonds1

tā nelaimīgā topika autoram tika parāditi 2 ( divi) praktiski trafiņi, samērīti spriegumi pie 3 ( trim) dažādām slodzēm un pēcāk cita starpā starp dažadām blakusidejām tepat iepostēta gatava pielagojama shēma vai nopērkams kits
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/relay4a.html
http://electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/k126.htm

topika autors tagad sava montāžas prasmju un izpratnes līmenī var mierīgi, uztinot pareizo vijumu skaitu to shēmu samontēt.  Viss ir parādīts priekšā. Es saprotu, ka manas asociacijas par tēmu ar testeri ir tikai vingrinājums un piemrots diezgan specifiskiem gadījumiem - ātri, lēti, precīzi un ar minimumu paša darba ieguldījuma izmantojot gatavu shēmu.  Citreiz taisīšu savu topiku.

tad zzz ir dl vai nav?

----------


## Mosfet

Lielais izgudrotāj Raimond1 ko tu mētājies ar  citām idejām uzzīmē pilnība shēmu, tā lai saprot kur ko slēgt, tai tavos 2 linkos ir shēmas piezīmē klāt un parādi kur un kā.
Starp citu vienai shēmai ir ļoti lielas problēmas ar stabilitāti.

Par testeri- iedod kaut pāris argumentu lētumam, un minimāla darba ieguldijumam.Un vēl kuršs tad būs tas testeris ar LCD vai LED?

----------


## Epis

Ir tikai viens atrisinājums šitiem kašķiem, proti vaig forumā ieviest Reuputācijas sistēmu, proti ka lietotāji varētu piešķirt Rep punktus kādām citam lietotājām par kautko labu vai gluži pretēji par spamu,lamāšanos noņemt (piemēram katrs var piešķirt pāris punktus nedēļā)  (proti nevaig 2vus atsevišķus Ciparus + un -, bet tan vienu +vai- atkarībā cik sadod un protams mīnusi dzēš pulusus un otrādies)
Un Tagat GALVENAIS ja kādam reputācija aiziet līdz konkrētam negatīvam slieksnim tad viņam automātisks  BANS uz 3dienām (man liekās ka  arto pietiks jo nedēļa ir pa ilgu) un pēc bana mīnusi dzēšās, tiek dota iespēja sākt ar baltu lapu.
Pie šādas sistēmas mēs lietotāji varēsim izbanot un pārmācīt uz pāris dienām tādus tipus kā Vectēvu,atsevišķos gadījumos arī ZZZ par pārāk lielām rupjībām un ticiet man Kārtība un disciplīna tiks ātri vien ievesta  ::  un ja kāds grib arī mani, profilakses pēc  ::

----------


## dmd

lai nu kam, bet tev nu epi vismazāk vajadzētu gribēt šādu sistēmu  ::

----------


## Velko

Tikai tad parādīsies klonu problēma. Ja tev, Epi brauks virsū zzz, zzzz un zzzzz, uz kuru tērēsi modpointus?

Izgudrot jau mēs visādas moderēšanas sistēmas varam, šķiet ka vienreiz jau šī tēma bija pacelta. Tomēr bez Vinchi tā tāpat paliek tukša runāšana.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2599

Šeit es izteikšu savas nevērtīgās un nepraktiskās idejas, kā arī dažādas idejas par to, kā vienu shēmu var pielāgot citiem uzdevumiem, kā gatava shēma palīdz ietaupīt laiku un darbu.

Malacis, tad es saprotu, ka nekāda diskusija un domu apmaiņa nav vajadziga, jāstāsta tas, ko visi grib dzirdēt un laime nodrošināta  ::  

Kāds cits varētu pārmaiņas pēc tajā topikā iepostēt gatavu shēmu, un vispār autors arī varētu papūlēties kaut ko pamontēt un kādu jautājumu uzdot.  :: 



tad tomēr, zzz ir dl vai nav?

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tu no sevis jau esi iztaisiijis pilniigu karikatuuru.  :: 

Liidz tematinjam 

viewtopic.php?t=2561

no saviem nedataisiitaa deputaatinja augstumiem nolaisties netaisies?  

Kas attiecas uz raimondinja ideju topiku, es ceru ka foruma daliibnieki attureesies tur jelko rakstiit. Lai jau taa raimondinja atkritumu bedre vaaraas pati savaa sulaa.

----------


## Mosfet

Raimond1 es jau sen ieliku shēmu bet tu pat to nepamaniji. Būtu uzlabojis pa šo laiku.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Un tātad, kas tad notiek ar ideju attīstību --

nikni tiek apstrīdēti jebkādi staprezultāti, tiek meklēts, kur piesieties
nekas speciālistiem zināms netiek atzīts kā fakts, ja tas var tiktizmantots idejas pierādījumam
ideju autoru katastrofāls trūkmus netiek uzskatīts kā problēma
pieņemamā vēršanās forma pie autoritātēm tiek kariķēta līdz bezjēdzībai
jebkādu iesācēju iespējas izteikt idejas tiek nivelētas un nosodītas

----------


## zzz

Heheee.  :: 

Nu paraudi, paraudi veel, raimondinj. Taads jau tu esi - chiiksteetaaja un tuksha muldonjas krustojums.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā arī autoritates necieš un uzjautrinās par jebkuru neveiksmi.

Secinājums. Turēt šitādus te pa gabalu no lēmumu pieņemšanas, citādi noraks jebkuru labu ideju.

----------


## zzz

Laimiigaa kaartaa tauta raimondinju patieshaam patureeja nost no leemumu pienjemshanas.  :: 

Bet kas attiecas uz ideju norakshanu, tad raimondinja ideju deelj nav nepiecieshams iipashi puuleeties - taa kaa shis ir tikai muldeetaajs, nevis dariitaajs, tad vinja daudzaas "labaas" idejas nospraagst pashas. Tieshi taa kaa pelniijushas.

----------


## Vikings

> jebkādu iesācēju iespējas izteikt idejas tiek nivelētas un nosodītas


 Ak, vai, nabadziņš, kā man tevis žēl... Ja vien tas lielais iesācējs pats uz savu ideju apskatītos un pieņemtu citu cilvēku norādes, ka šis risinājums ir neracionāls DOTAJĀ gadījumā.

Vispār, cik man zināms, tieši raimondveidīgs izstrādājums 90. gados esot ticis izmatots lai nolasītu info no kaut kāda kases aparāta un datus novadītu tālāk. Tipa esot cilvēki pie displeja slēgušies klāt (elektriski, protams) un dekodējuši datus tālākai apstrādei.

----------


## Raimonds1

pamēģini pārslēgties uz novērotāja un vispārinātāja pozīciju un šo topiku uztvert ka ilustratīvu uzskates līdzekli, nevis kāda personisko ambīciju mērķi. Šeit ir loti daudz vērtīga materiāla, ja prot to uztvert, kas ilustrē reālā vidē notiekošo. Šādi dialogi, attieksmes un to izraisītās sekas ir ļoti aktuālas Latvijas inovatīvās biznesa vides realitātei.

----------


## zzz

Jaa, topiks patieshaam ilustratiivs.

Ilustree ka muljkjiibu izgudrotaajus-muldeetaajus stipri neciena un par pilnu rubli nenjem.

Tikai autoritatiivajam raimondinjam tas liidz saprashanai nekaadi neaiziet.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Un tagad, pēc visa , kas šeit sarakstīts, paldies visiem par to, iedomājamies, ka pie kāda projektu pieņēmēja atnāk kādas idejas autors. Idejā ir kāds racionāls kodols, protams, ir kaut kas līdz galam neizstrādats, bet būtībā ta ir realizējama un kaut kadu labumu dod. Autors cer kaut kādu speciālista komentāru, papildus informāciju, kā risināt dažas projekta problēmas, varbūt pat uz iedrošinajumu kaut ko izgudrot un turpinat sūro inovatora praksi  :: 

un kas notiek  ::   viss kā uz delnas

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tev tachu neviens neliedz biznesiski innovatiivi, aatri un leeti izgatavot savu kjiinieshu testera perverso veidojumu un paardot Pito kaa gatavu produktu. Domaajams cenaa zem 50 ls kvalitatiivi straadaajoshu produktu vinsh panjemtu ar prieku. (tev gan naaktos nest atbildiibu ka vinsh patieshaam stradaa utt)

Tachu ilustratiivajaa diskusijaa redzam ka izgudrotaajs raimondinsh vaidees un muldeees metriem garus paladzinjus, tachu nekustinaas ne pirkstinja lai savu super ideju ralizeetu dziivee. Taada luuk ir suuraa innovatora prakse raimondinja izpildiijumaa. Jaabriinaas kaa shis veel nav paarsuurojies pagalam no tik noslogotas dziives.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Turpinot domu - ja nu kāds domā, ka lai viss ietu uz labo pusi, jāķeras pie pamatiem - skolas izglītības sistēmas, kvalitatīvas sabiedriskas diskusijas, sabiedrības attieksmes, labu mācību materialu pieejamības, bērnu interešu agrīnas  attīstišanas, vietējo resursu maksimālas izmantošanas un nu ņemas to visu vidējam pilsonim skaidrot un konstatē, ja katrai grupai ir savi teksti, ko tā grib dzirdēt un uzskata par pareizu, ilgtermiņa apsvērumi nav populāri, ir pieprasitas primitīvas , visiem saprotaaas risinājumu shēmas, tad kādu secinājumu šāds entuziasts izdara?  Visticamāk nedara neko un no malas noskatās, ka darbojas programma - teātris.

----------


## zzz

Runas, runas, runas, tukshas runas... a kur darbi, raimondinj?

----------


## Raimonds1

Notikumu kvalitatīva analīze un situācijas izprašana ir darbs. Protams, vidējais pilsonis tā nedomā.

----------


## zzz

Ja iipashais pilsonis, kursh suuri gruuti sapuuloties ir izpratis situaaciju, sho te savu izpratni taalaak translee masveidiigaa tukshaa muldeeshanaa pa interneta forumiem, nevis kaadaa racionaala darbiibaa, tad videejie pilsonji iipashajam pilsonim raada zhestus ar videejo pirkstu un smejaas par vinja paladzinjiem. Taads luuk ir iipashaa pilsonja suurais liktens.  ::

----------


## vecteevs

nu cik atceros pasen atpakalj raimiits  kautkur sludinaaja veelmi maaciities kodeet ieksh c , programeet kontrolierus, tik taa interese aatri nosiika, nez praatinjsh bij par iisu ? Tas pats ar svarkaam no krievu diodeem, ko vareetu uztaisiit.
Tik laikam praatinjsh pari iisu un  rocinjas par liiku.Taadeelj raimondinjam  jaakjeras pie politspamoshanas. 
 Ar savu situaacijas analiizi vari te neplaatiities, taa ir huinjas veerta te forumaa. Taapat visi to zin.

----------


## GuntisK

> Notikumu kvalitatīva analīze un situācijas izprašana ir darbs. Protams, vidējais pilsonis tā nedomā.


 Nu vot kā psihiatrs i uzdod Raimonds1 te savus jautājumus un pēta cilvēku uzvedību. Ķjip sanāk ka mēs esam izmēģinājumu trusīši. Karo4 gaisu tik jauc- nobanot nafig i būs atkal normāls forums ar normālām tēmām un atbildēm.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un tagad padomājam, kāpēc kāds, kuram tā kā būtu idejas, ko un kā vajag sakārtot, varētu negribēt iet politikā   ::  
Vai kāds sviests jāstāsta, lai vispār kāds klausītos
Vai uzdot muļķigus jautajumus speciālistiem, tā vietā sēžot klusi un mierīgi

Palasam tekstus, un viss kļūst skaidrs, ja es teiktu, taču neticētu.
manuprāt, ļoti vērtīgas atziņas te var gūt.

Visa inovāciju problemātika kā uz delnas, novērtējiet to.  Vislielako ieguldijumu pilnai ainai , protams, devis mans lielākais oponents.

----------


## okars

Raimond, Tu veel neesi aptveeris, ka esi iekuulies forumaa, kur defaultaa lielaakaa dalja ir virs videejaa pilsonja liimenja, bet Tu pats esi tieshi ideaals stuurgalviiga videejaa pilsonja piemeers. Tu savu ideju sauc par inovaaciju, bet un tos, kuri saprot Tavas idejas absurdumu, par saviem ienaidniekiem, bet reaali Tavs lielaakais ienaidnieks ir fizikas graamata! Tas, ko Tu savaa pusmuuzhaa esi beidzot speejis saprast (kaa optiski nolasiit gatava kjiinieshu testera ekraanu un kaa logjiski deshifreet 7 segmentu indikatoru), pirmkaart, ir radioelektronikas pulcinja beernu liimenja uzdevums, otrkaart, nav tehniski racionaali (aiznjem daudz vietas, liela masa, maza aatrdarbiiba, teeree daudz elektroenergjijas un prasa daudz ieguldiitaa darba izgatavojot) un, treshkaart, nav finansiaali izdeviigi. Stundas laikaa mieriigi varu uzprojekteet sheemu, kas "saliek vienos vaartos" Tavu risinaajumu VISOS shajos parametros, liidz ar ko shis fakts arii noziimee Tava potenciaalaa biznesa bankrotu! Vai ir veel jautaajumi kaadeelj neviens neuztver nopietni Tavu "inovaaciju"?

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai laba shēma izraisītu šādu komunikāciju?

----------


## Vikings

Laba shēma izraisītu konstruktīvas sarunas nevis pilnīgi vienpusēju spamu kad raimis iedomājies, ka ir nesaprastais ģēnijs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tagad atdalīsim ka mušas no kotletēm.

Inovāciju un izgudrošanas procesā neizbēgami tiek izteiktas kļūdainas, ne tik labas idejas, tikko pamatus apguvis censonis arī negaida, kamēr viņs zina visu par visu, bet domā, eksperimentē, izsaka pieņēmumus, kas nav perfekti, eleganti risinājumi, kaut ko projektē, plāno, būvē Un tad ir jautājums, kādā vidē šo procesu stimulē un kādā bremzē.

Vērtība šajā gadījumā nav - cik perfekta ir shēma vai cik precīzi tiek norādits uz tehniskām kļūdām, bet gan kāds ir psiholoģiskais process.

----------


## Vikings

Raimond, bet ja visādas greizas idejas tiek izteiktas ilgtermiņā un progresa nav tad, protams, cilvēki ar lielāku pieredzi redz, ka kadrs dzīvo savā pasaulītē un nemainās, attiecīgi pasūta viņu nah ātrāk vai vēlāk cik nu kurš ir pielaidīgs un cik nu kuram pacietība tur. Raimond, piedod - tu ne tikai nemainies savos ieteikumos, bet arī nagla visus pārējos apsauc par nesaprašām.

----------


## zzz

Tehniskaa forumaa veertiiba ir ekzakti tehniskajaam idejaam un to kvalitaatei.

raimondinja politiskie spami un drazainie psihologjiskie procesi shii foruma satura kvalitaati pazemina. 

Ieteikums - pagaidaam liidz septembrim (Vinchi iespeejams pashlaik ir atvaljinaajumaa) un tad konsekventi aarsteejam raimondinju ar Dr. Beerzinja paliidziibu.

----------


## okars

Raimond, normaalaa civilizeetaa pasaulee indiviids vispirms apguust zinaashanas, ko gadsimtu gaitaa ir "izeksperimenteejushi", atklaajushi un izgudrojushi citi pirms vinja. Tad indiviids maacaas shiis zinaashanas pielietot. Tad, kad ir iemaaciijies tik labi, ka jau speej principiaali atkaartot citu izveidotaas konstrukcijas, saak, iespeejams, rasties kaadas jaunas un deriigas idejas kaa kaut ko uzlabot, buutiski paarveidot vai pat izveidot ko principiaali jaunu.

Ar ko tieshi Tu atshkjiries no normaala iesaaceeja... Ar to, ka normaalam iesaaceejam, pasakot kas nav pareizi/racionaali un iedodot noraades par ko palasiit, vinjsh arii njem sameklee, palasa un par visu nesaprotamo uzdod jautaajumus. Tu, savukaart, tikai ietiepiigi gvelz savu, citos neklausies un vinju noraadeem neseko! Tavaa gadiijumaa noraades buutu: operaaciju pastiprinaataaji, to pamata sleegumi un komparatori.

----------


## zzz

Hehee, abet raimondinsh sevi par iesaaceeju nepavisam neuzskata. raimondinsh sevi uzskata par Autoritaati, Atklaajeeju un Izgudrotaaju !!!111!!!!1! Un visas vinja gaudoshanas  galvenaa teema ir ka vinja - IzgudrotaajAugstiibas grandiozaas idejas apkaarteejais zemcilveeku puulis nenoveertee. (skatiit piem. shiis diskusijas pirmo postu)

Taa kaa - f topku. Tas ir aarsteejami tikai ar sitamajiem instrumentiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja mērķis ir 10 vai 15 speciālisti, kuri zina, kā ko lodēt un pārējie godbijīgi skatās un dara tikai to, kas jau ir zināms un izmēģināts, tad jums ir taisnība, bet ir konkrētās shēmas analīze un sistemas analīze. Cik no Jums , piemēram,  ir Amidones grāmatiņa Pasaka par inovāciju un vai Jūs esat šo un citus tekstus analizējuši?  Vai arī pusgada mediju publikācijas par zinātni un inovācijām?

Tēmas virsraksts ir - Riebīgie izgudrotāji. Lēvenhuka princips.   Šis cilvēks nebija speciālists, bet bija uztaustījis būtisku progresam nozīmīgu informāciju, kura palika neizmantota. Pareizi attīstot šo jomu, daudzi atklājumi varēja tikt veikti ātrāk. Nespeciālista Lēvenhuka darbu vērtēja tā laika speciālisti. Vērtējums bija nepareizs.

Ja kas, runa ir par sistēmas analīzi, nevis konkrēto elektronikas projektu. Latvijā noteikti nenovērtē sistēmiskas kļūdas. Piemēram, piektā gada eksaktā kļūda tika pieļauta un arī speciālistu sabiedrība to laicīgi nepamanīja vai vismaz neko nedarīja. Tātad ir problēmas sistēmā, specialistu vidē, to ietekmē uz procesiem. LTV firmas par naudu pērk ētera laiku, lai LTV7 skaidrotu tautai, ka trūkst tādu vai šādu specialistu.  Nu neraujas bariem uz tām eksaktajām zinātnēm. RTU pirmajā kursā mācās vidusskolas fiziku, lai kompensētu skolas kļūdas. Te nav 30 programmētaju , kas ir deklarejuši, ka viņi tagad te gribētu apgūt elektroniku, bet kādi 3. Šis tekts tāds ir vienīgais pēdējā laikā
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=2586

Tā kā izskatas, ka no 7 segmentu indikatora dešifratora ēnas vaļā netiksim un nav jēgas apspriest variantus ar opampiem, relejiem, sprieguma - frekvences pārveidotājiem un citiem risinājumiem, jo tā topika autors ir pazudis un neviens cits gatavs risinājums tā arī nav parādījies, paņemsim ka kādu piemēru no malas. (Hipotētiska situācija)
Vakcīnu uzglabāšanā pastāv jēdziens - aukstuma ķēde. Analizējot notikumus tiek atklāta sistēmiska problēma - šis jēdziens netiek saistīts ar invertoriem, ģeneratoriem un temperatūru monitoringu.  Kādai personai var likties, ka nekādas saistības nav, citai - ka aukstuma kastes esamība zāļu firmas mašīnā automātiski nozīmē, ka vakcīnu var piegādāt arī 3 dienas pēc Jāņiem, ja tā paņemta 2 dienas pirms Jāņiem. Arī informācija par aukstuma kastes energopatēriņu , ampēriem un voltiem liekas pilnīgi nesaistīta. Analizējot šo problēmu un uzrādot sistēmiskas kļūdas, atbildīgās personas pozitīvi novērtē šādu analīzi un visi tajā iesaistitie tiek informēti par to, kas ir jāzina un kā jārīkojas. Tiek izmaksāta atlīdzība kā procents no iespējami kvalitāti zaudējušo vakcīnu vērtības.  Reāli???!!!  Kam te ir problēma???

P.S. Par programmēšanu. Pagaidam es rakstu programmēsanas uzdevumus, piemēram, uz tās vai citas izejas man vajag loģisko 1, ja pirms tam ir bijis šāds cipars no šās ieejas, bet nav bijis šitāds no otras ieejas un taimeris ir noskaitījis tik no ša notikuma un šitik no šitā, un  saprot un saprogrammē un viss strādā. Protams, ar laiku programmēšu pats, tā kā nevajag uztraukties par to, ko es saprotu.

----------


## M_J

Pilnīgi piekrītu, analīze ir vajadzīga. Es varbūt to dēvētu pieticīgāk - sākot kaut ko darīt būtu jābūt puslīdz skaidram, ko grib sasniegt. Tāpēc nesaprotu, kāds ir Raimonda mērķis. Pāraudzināt foruma dalībniekus? Kāda mārrutka pēc? Te taču ir nolasījušies ļauži, kas bez visa tā dara Dievam un Raimondam tīkamu darbu - nodarbojas ar elektroniku. Tas ka visi automātiski nav sajūsmā par dažu foruma dalībnieku ģeniālajām idejām un nemet visus savus darbus pie malas, lai realizētu ģēniju pasviestās idejas, kuras tie paši neizprotamu iemeslu dēļ nerealizē - tas ir tikai normāli. Galu galā mēs visi esam ģēniji un pirmkārt realizējam savas ģeniālās idejas, pārējais pēc tam.

----------


## zzz

raimondinja buutiibu seviskji spilgti ilustree gaismas muuzikas epopeja. Pirms kaada briitinja shis bij izgudrojis neiepisamu gaismeni  ar kuru maacaas visiem virsuu un piedrukaaja desmitiem paladzinju. Vinsh tik naturaali suutiits dirst, taapeec ka pardon, te kaut kaa vairumaa savaakushies cilveeki, kuri ir sen aaraa no gaismenju taisiishanas perioda. Tagadinjaas, kad iesaaceejs MONKEY patieshaam intereseejas par gaismeneem, taa kukuu - raimondinsh tajaa diskusijaa nav manaams ne ar vienu vaardinju. 

Un taa nav pirmaa reize, kad raimondinsh pljuutii garus paladzinjus cik slikti Latvijaa ar izgliitiibu, abet konkreetam iesaaceejam nepaliidz nihera.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2566
Atrisini šo problēmu, iepostē elegantu, vienkāršu shēmu un miers mājās.  
Lielie strīdi ar gaismeni jau bija nevis par to, vai tā shēma ir pati labākā, bet gan par to, vai tāda vispār var funkcionēt.  Tāpat, kā par indikatora dešifrēšanu. Līdzīgi, kā par siltumsūkņiem. 

Ko domā par aukstuma ķēdes piemēru?

http://www.medicine.lv/eng/news/news49.php
http://www.medicineau.net.au/clinical/p ... rics1.html
uzrādītās problēmas - kādam neliekas, ka jābūt pieejamiem invertoriem, ģeneratoriem un jāprot interperetēt datus, ka 5 dienas auto uzturot temepratūru, varētu but problēmas ar jaudas nodrošinājumu?  Neignorē šo jautājumu.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj atsaldeni, probleema jau ir atrisinaata un sheema (tiiri cieshami racionaala) ir ieposteeta.  ::  Tas taa tikai tu savaa iedomiibaa pa bezjeedziigiem murgiem piidamies un paladzinjus spamodams to neesi pamaniijis.

Un jaa, ilustree psihologjiskos procesus - raimondinsh speciaali akli ignoree normaalos racionaalos risinaajumus, un savos spama paladzinjos atkaartoti melo ka taadi nav posteeti.


Lielais humors ar gaismeni ir tas ka raimondinsh liekuliigi murgo paladzinjus par slikto izgliitiibu Latvijaa un uzmaacas ar saviem stulbajiem izgudrojumiem cilveekiem, kuriem tie nafig nav vajadziigi, bet kad ir konkreets iesaaceejs, kas par gaismeneem intereseejas - taa suka raimondinsh vinjam nepaliidz vis ne ar vaardinju. Voobschem raimondinj tu sevi atklaati demonstree ka baisi pretiigu un liekuliigu tukshmuldeetaaju.

----------


## Vikings

Man personīgi pietiek. Iesaku veidot forumiešu balsojumu Raimonda banošanai ārā. ja godīgi, tad tas jau vairs nav tehniski jautri kā reizēm palasīt Epja rakstus kuros pa reizei ir arī vērtīgi elementi. Šobrīd raimja spams jau pārāk pārņem fōrumu un viņa zīmēšanās ar nesaprastā izgudrotāja titulu paliek jau agresīva. EOZ fōrumā viņu ātri nobanoja, manuprāt, drīz pienāks laiks arī šeit.

----------


## Raimonds1

Šitā ir beztēma. Savas idejas postēju atsevisķā tēmā - idejas. 
Atā!

----------


## jeecha

Vislabaak buutu ja savas idejas tu posteetu kautkur pie sevis maajaas pie sienas. Pagaidaam neviena racionaala un veertiiga ideja no tevis veel nav sheit maniita. Tikai bezgaliiga pljerksteeshana par izgliitiibas sisteemas truukumiem valstii, paareejo nespeeja saprast tavu "gjeeniju" utml sviests kas sheit nevienam paaraak neruup.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Fitch_(inventor)
1791. gada 26. augustā amerikānis Džons Fitčs patentē tvaikoni. Taču tobrīd neviens par Fitča izgudrojumu nekādu interesi neizrāda, un beigu beigās viņš tā arī nomirs kā neatzīts izgudrotājs. Visa slava tiks Robertam Fultonam, kurš ar lielām mokām pārdesmit gadus vēlāk tomēr pierādīja tvaikoņu lietderību.

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=179 ... 1ana&meta=

----------


## karloslv

nu tā gribas, tā gribas (_maķ tvaju zanogu_) Raimondam kļūt par neatzīto izgudrotāju. no plikas gribēšanas un visiem acīs bāšanas nekas nemainīsies. tāpat arī no ietiepīgas ņaudēšanas nekas nemainīsies.

----------


## Vinchi

Piekritīšu citiem foruma biedriem ka nevajag bīdīt tukšas idejas un principus. Ja ir vēlme runāt par šādām lietām tad no sākuma Raimond pārbaudi mājas apstākļos, ja sanāk viss tad postē.

Otra lieta tukšie teksti nerada nekādu priekštatu un izpratni pamēģini vizualizēt. Tas varētu ieviest lielāku skaidrību.

Ja ir interese varat iečekot interesantu plakātu 400 gadi zinātnes attīstība.

----------


## jeecha

Lai taptu par neatziito izgudrotaaju saakumaa kautkas tomeer ir jaaizgudro...

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi, uztaisīšu kādu paraugu, pārbaudišu 1000 stundas un iepostēšu, un ko tad?

----------


## vecteevs

dabuusi balsi veeleeshanaas, lai beidzot tiec savaa vietinjaa, un forumos atkal valdiis miers.

----------


## Vikings

Nu tad davai uztaisi, tad arī statīsimies "ko tad".  ::

----------


## zzz

Jaa, jaa raimondinj, daffai toch uztaisi kaadu no saviem grandiozajiem izgudrojumiem.

Vislabaak buutu slaveno Brauna daljinju muuzhiigo dzineeju no ziedputekshnjiem uz puseem ar DNS un nitinolu.

A to zin, kaut kaadi galiigi miikstie shite vieteejie muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrotaaji - ne epis savus papiira gaisadzineejus buuvee, ne raimondinsh Brauna daljinjas skrubina. Abi tik ar meeli brauc.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, ko, no sākuma uztaisiim Pito projektiu, tad kaut kau  VAWT ģenģeri ...

----------


## zzz

> Nu, ko, no sākuma uztaisiim Pito projektiu,


 No kjiinieshu testera veelams. Nodemonstree tak to leetumu un vienkaarshumu ar kuriem lieliijies.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lka6d6DDBs

re, dzeks skaidro visu savu ideju

----------


## Vinchi

Zinu ka tūlīt visi sāks nolikt Raimondu ka pilnīgs sviest iepostēt un ka protams tas nekad nedarbosies. Bet varbūt tomēr atstājam šo tematu par nepierādīto teoriju diskusiju vietu lai tā bztēma neizplešas pa visu forumu!?

No tā super duper aparāta iekš video vairāk par žiroskopisku kompasu nesanāks labākajā gadījumā, vai arī tā ir powerball otrā versija  :: 

Raimond vai tu pats tam tiešām tici ka tas darbojas?

----------


## zzz

> Raimond vai tu pats tam tiešām tici ka tas darbojas?


 Ni, raimondinsh vienkaarshi atkal taisa sava psihologjiski didaktiskaas podjobkas - par teemu, kas notiekaas ja skolaa suudiigi maaca mehaanikas pamatus.

Nu vai varbuut shis arii patieshaam tic un turpinaajumaa tuuliit atkal raudaas, kaa revolucionaaros izgudrotaajus apspiezh.

----------


## Texx

Interesanti, kurš no šī foruma biedriem (visticamāk kāds, kas te arī ir reģistrējies un postē) zvanīja otrdienas naktī uz LTV1 raidījuma "Šeit un tagad" tiešraidi un runāja par Lēvenhuka principu un ieteica šo forumu? Būtu interesanti uzzināt.

----------


## zzz

Tur nu nav nemaz Holmsa dedukcijas speejas vajadziigas.  ::  Apkaarteejaa puulja nenoveerteetais izgudrotaajs raimondinsh pats sevi piiaaroja aciimredzot.

----------


## jeecha

Haha, žiroskopi tak ir muuzhiigo dzineeju un tamliidziigu fignju izgudrotaaju "sveetais graals", man jau bija aizdomas ka arii liidz tam nonaaksim...

Man gan ir aizdomas ka liela dalja shaadu "izgudrojumu" ir vienkaarsha kraapshana peec scenaarija:
1) sasolam zilus briinumus;
2) sataisam skaistas bildiites un sarezhgjiitus aprakstus par to kaa tas straadaas (respektiivi lai izskataas smuki, bet saprast neko taapat nevar un visaa informaacijas mudzheklii nebuutu viegli pamaniit glupiibas kas tur sarakstiitas);
3) atrodam leetticiigus investorus "prototipa izgatavoshanai";
4) nozuudam ar investoru saziedoto naudinju un dziivojam laimiigi  :: 

Taakaa es tomeer ieteiktu skeptiskaak attiekties pret lietaam kuras ir pretrunaa ar fizikas likumiem (vismaz liidz briidim kad netiek pieraadiits ka nepilniigi ir fizikas likumi), vai sola atrisinaat visas cilveeces probleemas (haljavnijs siers ir tikai pelju slazdos).

----------


## Vinchi

Īstenība tā grupa cilvēku kura noliek Raimondu par žiroskopiem daudz neatšķiras no paša Raimonda.
Jo Raimonds cenšas pierādīt lietas ko pats nav izmēģinājis un pārējie cenšas pierādīt pretējo arī neizmēģinot.

Ideāls variants būtu ja abas grupas izmēģina un tad runā atsaucoties uz novērotiem faktiem un iegūtās pieredzes!

----------


## karloslv

vinchi, Tu jau arī te velc uz bezjēdzīgu didaktiskumu. man personīgi šķiet, ka man nevienam nekas nav jāpierāda. es nevēlos katru dienu pārbaudīt ar multimetru, vai Oma likums vēl ir spēkā un likt rezultātus šeit, jo kāds tirliņš vienmēr to apšauba. ir lietas, par kurām nav VĒRTS strīdēties, lai arī, teorētiski, var protams būt, ka Raimondam ir taisnība, un pārējie dalībnieki, tostarp ar labu vidusskolas un fizmatu izglītību kļūdās, tāpat kā teorētiski visas gaisa molekulas var pēkšņi atrasties ārpus tavām plaušām izstabas kreisajā augšējā stūrī. ir idiotiski strīdēties par šīm lietām un punkts. zini, ir tāds teiciens - _never argue with idiots; they drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience_. ja kāds grib veikt kādu interesantu eksperimentu, kura rezultāti varētu liecināt par kaut kādām īpatnējām parādībām - lūdzu, uz priekšu, bet kamēr inženieri tiltus un radioaparātus veiksmīgi būvē pēc gadu desmitiem un simtiem vecām sakarībām, ir vienkārši provinciāli stulbi apgalvot, ka kaut ko viņi nav pareizi sapratuši.

----------


## zzz

Eeeee, Vinchi, shitas attiecas uz fundamentaalo pieeju kaa zinaatne funkcionee. 

Ja raimondinsh izbiida eksotisku ideju, tad pienaakums pieraadiit ka taa ir patiesa, gulstaas uz pasha raimondinja pleciem. Nevis visiem apkaarteejiem jaapieraada ka raimondinsh atkal muljkjiibas sarmuldeejis. 

Savaa zinjaa var teikt ka zinaatnes pieeja ir preteeja nevainiibas prezumpcijai tieslietaas. raimondinja (da i jebkuras citas) zinaatniskaas teorijas defaultaa tiek uzskatiitas par nepatiesaam (vainiigaam noziegumaa pret patiesiibu  ::  ), kameer to autors nav pieraadiijis preteejo - ka taas ir patiesas un straadaajoshas.


Vprochem, dotajaa teemaa raimondinju un to murdzinju pat nav nepiecieshams kritizeet. Viss, ko shis izdariija, ir ielika noraadi uz youtuubi, pat nemaz adekvaati neizpauzhot savu pasha attieksmi pret tajaa kinoshkaa paraadiitajaam muljkjiibaam. Kaa jau mineeju iespeejams raimondinsh atkal nodarbojaas ar savaam psihologjiski didaktiskajaam podjobkaam. Kaa rezultaataa veseliigaakais buutu shiis vinja drazas ignoreet. Trolliiti/spameri vajag sist, nevis barot ar komentaariem.

----------


## Vinchi

Nu labi par Raimondu mums viss ir skaidrs gaidīsim gatavu prototipu  :: 

Principā gribētos redzēt šeit forumā kādu reāli strādājos aparātu arī no ZZZ  ::  parādi citiem ko esi uzlodējis!

----------


## zzz

Es esmu slinks un vecs cilveeks, kursh nejuut lielu vajadziibu ziimeeties publiski. Man taapat ir labi.  ::  Bet nu kaut ko varbuut arii ielikshu. Kad garastaavoklis buus. 

Kaa arii publika tak zina, ka mums ar epi ir frekvences meeriitaajaa buuveeshanas konkurss ar terminju gada beigas.  Tur tad arii buus ko skatiit un priecaaties.

----------


## Epis

> Kaa arii publika tak zina, ka mums ar epi ir frekvences meeriitaajaa buuveeshanas konkurss ar terminju gada beigas.  Tur tad arii buus ko skatiit un priecaaties.


 Ja līdz rudenim,ziemai sāks tirgot jauno ispMACH 4000ZE čipu, un es paspēšu nopirkt 64cell varsiju, tad es jau pasludinu sevi  automātiski par uzvarētāju  :: , jo šitam čipam ir integrētais Oscilātors+taimeris (7,10,20bit opcija) tas viss ir iekšā un nenaizņem CPLD loģikas resursus tākā tīrs,lēts 2.8$ Viss vienā risinājums, bez ārējām detaļām. ar max frekvenci 260Mhz
un standby current as low as 10µA.  :: 
pagaidām esu jau nopircis 3kāršo 7seg LED displeju un to attiny13, tiko būs brīvāks laiks mēģināšu kautko uzlodēt, vismaz būs jāpārbauda kā tas 3kāršais diplejs ar iekšējo MUX tur strādā.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, kas tas pa 3 ciparu indiķi *ar iekšējo MUX ?*

----------


## zzz

Liidz shim tu, beerninj epi, esi sevi regulaari pasludinaajis par automaatisku neiedomaajamu dirseeju.  ::  

Bet nu tas jau ir parasta lieta.

----------


## Epis

ELT511SURWA/S53  1.4Ls argusā. 
http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... es_id=1703

Faktiski tas ir tas pats kas atseviškais tikai ar jau kautkadu integrēto MUX, vienīgi nezinu vai slēdzot tos kanālus tās vērtības uz lediem tur saglabājās vai pazūd, jebkurā gadījumā uztaisīt to visu varēs.
Man ir 2 varianti kā taisīt, 
1. pēc iepriekšējiem noteikumiem attēlot 2ciparus un attiny dos tikai 10hz clock impulsu. 
2. taisīt visu ciparu attēlošanu, bet tad 8pin attin0y13 uzņemās hex to BCD convertāciju un informācjas apstrādi priekš LEDiem un tad pa seriālo vadu sūtīs datus uz CPLD kas deserializēs un izvadīs uz LEdiem, šitas variants ir tāds reālākais, jo spīdēs visi Ledi ar kādu 10-30% intensitāti.

----------


## zzz

beerninj epi, nevienam nahren neinteresee tavi bazaari kaa tu taisies taisiit. Gada beigaas iesniedz rezultaatu i viss. Liidz tam laikam turi muti ciet. Driiksti nelimiteeti izmuldeeties par citiem saviem projektiem.

----------


## zzz

> ELT511SURWA/S53  1.4Ls argusā. 
> http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... es_id=1703
> 
> Faktiski tas ir tas pats kas atseviškais tikai ar jau kautkadu integrēto MUX, vienīgi nezinu


 
Yup, beerninsh epis demonstree ka shaadi taadi elektronikas un displeju funkcioneeshanas pamatprincipi vinjam ir smaga bezfilma.

Hint - nav tur absoluuti nekaada integreeta MUX, daktereejies no zaales piipeeshanas, beerninj epi.

----------


## Epis

ā tagat pieleca tā darbība nu tad skaidrs kas kā tur ir.

----------


## zzz

Nu-s, un kaalabad beerninsh epis ar tikpat lielu pompu nepasludina ka tikko kaa automaatiski publiski samelojaas par integreeto MUX, kas shim pa murgiem sasapnjojaas?

----------


## jeecha

Epis nupat atklaaja kas ir kopeejaa katoda/anoda LED displeji un kaa vinjus multiplekseeti darbina? Ja taa tad neaizmirsti ka caur tiem kopeejaa katoda/anoda izvadiem tev vaidzees 7x lielaaku straavu nekaa segmenta izvadiem... visticamaak vaidzees kaadu transistoru piemest katram, jo reti kursh kontrolieris/cpld/fpga vienaa izejaa tik lielu straavu var tureet.

----------


## zzz

epim taa gadaas ar atklaajumiem. Nesen shis atklaaja dekaazhu skaitiitaajus, tagad pamazaam pamazaam varbuut shim pieleeks kas ir dinamiskaa indikaacija un kaa to realizee praktiski uttt.

----------


## vecteevs

karoch  raimis luudz TV eeteraa  padomu :

http://www.ltvarhivs.lv/ltv/8/39/desc/5956

Piekļuves kods:  VJF94 (deriigs 70 stundas)
 jaaskataas ar I exploreri.

Raidiijuma 14 minuutee raimis veic zvanu uz eeteri.

----------


## jeecha

HAHAHA! Paskatiijos un ja zvaniitaajs tiekshaam ir Raimondinsh (visnotalj ticami izklausaas)... tad man patiesiibaa ir zheel vinja... jo ja cilveeks nespeej saprast, tad tas ir visnotalj beediigi.

----------


## vecteevs

cerams ka zvanitaajs njeema veeraa teljukaa dotaas maaciibas,  un liks pasauli mieraa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Paskatieties ka labāk tagad Viasat History par zinātnes vēsturi   ::   par VELTI
http://search.bbc.co.uk/cgi-bin/search/ ... ce+history

Laikam tomēr beidzot jāpaskaidro, kas ir psiholoģisks process un kā tas darbojas.
Un tātad, tiek noteikta kāda problēma - šajā gadījumā - interesē, kāda ir specialistu attieksme pret zinātni, izgudrojumiem, izglītibas sitēmu, jaunajiem censoņiem, iesaistīšanos jautājumu lemšanā un apspriešanā. Tiek modelētas situācijas , kā arī izmantotas jau notikušas diskusijas. Cienījamie speciālisti izsaka savas domas. Piemēram, tiek izteikta doma: ""Epis nupat atklāaja kas ir kopeejaa katoda/anoda LED displeji un kā vinjus multiplekseeti darbina? Ja taa tad neaizmirsti ka caur tiem kopeejaa katoda/anoda izvadiem tev vaidzees 7x lielaaku straavu nekaa segmenta izvadiem... visticamaak vaidzees kaadu transistoru piemest katram, jo reti kursh kontrolieris/cpld/fpga vienaa izejaa tik lielu straavu var tureet.""
Tātad ne tikai tiek konstatēta problēma, bet arī normāli palīdzēts risināt problēmu. Cita situācijā notiek koncentrēšanas uz ideju, ka Epis tikai tagad kaut ko vienkāršu sev atklāj. Epis tiek nokritizēts un tiek mēģinats pierādīt, ka viņu vispār nav vērts ņemt verā. Jaunie dalībnieki sabīstas un jautājumus par LED displeiem un citus ""viņiem vienkāršus" jautajumus neuzdod.  Aptuvens priekšstats par to cik pavilksies uz Epja  kritiku, cik uz tehniskā principa skaidrojumu parāda, kā notiek procesi . Problēma ir, ka te netusē vēlkādi 20, kas reizi dienā sev kaut ko atklāj, katrs savā stilā, gan pamācoties kaut ko par Karno, gan Celsija un Kelvina skalām, gan Omu ,  Vatu un citiem onkuļiem.

Tajā žiroskopa variantā autors taisās ar spolēm paātrināt 3 gredzenus, kuriem ir dažādi diametri, bet vienādas inerces un citas mehāniskas īpašibas un taisās vienam gredzenam svara korekcijai likt magnētisku materiālu un taisas to paātrināt. Un šeit komentāros šāda skaidrojoša komenta nav. Tātad tur konstruktiva kritika ir ierobežota.
Piemēram, izsakot un kritizējot ideju, ir tomēr jāpieņem starprezultāti kas ir pierādīti.
1. Brauna kustībā mazas ūdens molekulas spēj kustināt daudzkārt lielāku kermeni - ziedputeksni.  Tātad tā enerģija tomēr nav vienmerīgi sadalīta un vai hipotētiskajai nitinola mikrostruktūrai ir iespējams no šīs starpibas radīt paredzamu kustību jau ir cits jautajums.
2. Siltumsūknim ar COP 4 ir VIENALGA,  vai tie kilovati nāk no Krievijas, Ignalinas vai  mazās kogenerācijas.
3. Skābekļa membrānas ir jau komericializēts produkts un spēj atdalīt skābekli no slāpekļa. Stacionārā sistēmā, bremzējoties kaut vai ģeneratoram var izmantot šo enerģiju, lai uzkrātu ar skābekli bagātinātu gaisu. Kā to pašreizējā membrānu tehno līmenī pārnest uz auto jau ir cits jautājums.

Un vispār svarīgāka problēma pašaik ir šī

http://www.lnt.lv/lv/news/lnt/article.php?id=31926
Jaunais mācību gads apdraudēts - skolās trūkst skolotāju
28.08.2008  Komentāri (0)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.e-skola.lv/print.aspx?id=5940

toties šeit
http://apollo.lv/portal/fun/articles/135654

būs 300 komentu noteii.

----------


## vecteevs

da tavi raksti ir tikpat stiliigi kaa shie. Tikai tur pupi, tev leevenja iedomas. 
http://hop.02.lv/Dv

http://hop.02.lv/Dw
http://hop.02.lv/Dx

----------


## zzz

Taksss. Lai skatiitos to ltv kinoshku vajag grebannij mikroshitismu ar suxploreri. Programmejushi to aciimredzot kaut kaadi epja tipa nesekmiigi degjeneraati. Pat palaizhot sho suxplorerii, tas meegjinaaja autorizaacijas popupu izmest Firefoxaa. Mjaaaaa, izstraadataaju uuberprofesionalitaate "uz gjiimja". 

Bet nu whatever, paspaardot lodzinjus, kaa nebuut pie skatiishanaas tikt var.

Raidiijums pats ir pilniigi gnjilojs bazaars ar maharishi makulatuuras vicinaashanu un tam piederiigiem bezsakariem mutiskaa izpausmee. Nee nu ja apdzeraas, tad protams var viskaut ko murgot, vot tikai KLAUSIITIES to gan nav veerts ne skaidraa, ne piedzertaa staavoklii. 

Aiztinam liidz 14tai minuutei, kad tur iezvanaas raimondinsh lai pavaideetu par Leevenhuka principu un to kaa revolucionaaraas idejas puulis neuztver.

Abi divi raidiijuma muldeetaaajvechi visaa visumaa raimondinju nafig ignoreeja un turpinaaja taadaa pat stilaa un bezsaturaa kaa ieprieksh.  ::  Kaut gan tos vinju sekojoshos bazaarus vareeja interpreteet arii kaa: vot, raimondinj, ja tevi puulis nenoveertee un apsmej, tad tu, suka, pats to arii esi pelniijis, karma, piii, taada, utml, kaa arii, mainies, padla, pats, tad arii pasaules attieksme pret tevi mainiisies.  ::  

Kaadas min veelaak tur bij otrs zvaniitaajs (raimondinsh otrreiz, vai tomeer driizaak kaads veel defektiivaaks tuudalinjezoteerikjis) kursh tjipa ieteica izniicinaat genomu(!), peec kaa raidiijuma vadiitaajs saaaka vemstiit veel trakaaku hujnju par kvantu psihologjiju utml. Bozhenjka. Tas nu bija paari maniem pacietiibas limitiem un fignju klapeeju ciet.

----------


## Epis

> Kaadas min veelaak tur bij otrs zvaniitaajs (raimondinsh otrreiz, vai tomeer driizaak kaads veel defektiivaaks tuudalinjezoteerikjis) kursh tjipa ieteica izniicinaat genomu, peec kaa raidiijuma vadiitaajs saaaka vemstiit veel trakaaku hujnju par kvantu psihologjiju utml. Bozhenjka. Tas nu bija paari maniem pacietiibas limitiem un fignju klapeeju ciet.


 he he kvantu psiholoģija. 

bet nu ja tā nopietni tad tie kvantu dataori gan ir lielākā tufta ko vien var izdomāt, skaidrs ir viens ka tas kompis nekad neies, deļ ārējās vides ietekmes kuru nav iespējams novērst ar nekādām brīnum tehnoloģijām tākā tiem kvantu fizīķiem ietektu sāk nodarboties ar kautko reālāku, (būtu uztaisījuši, izgudrojuši kādu lētu vēja ģenerātoru,vai kautko krutāku nanotehnoloģijās (kādu jaunu matreālu) vardsakot kautko reālu, nevis lidot pa mākoņiem un fantazēt par kvantu kompjiem.

Vis labāk ir pasapņot par memristoru, un 4 voltu līmeņu pročiem + 4 bitu frekvences kodēšanu datu pārraidē kas manprāt ir labākā kombinācija kādu var izdomāt  ::

----------


## zzz

> bet nu ja tā nopietni tad tie kvantu dataori gan ir lielākā tufta ko vien var izdomāt, skaidrs ir viens ka tas kompis nekad neies, deļ ārējās vides ietekmes kuru nav iespējams novērst ar nekādām brīnum tehnoloģijām tākā tiem kvantu fizīķiem ietektu sāk nodarboties ar kautko reālāku,


 Skaabo viinogu princips - epim ar vinja defektiivajiem priekshstatiem par fiziku, saprashana par kvantu lietaam ir vispaar uz nulles, taapeec shis  aiz frustraacijas, ka neko tur nesajeedz, ciitiigi deklaree to par tuftu.  Tas pats tikko bija ar C - izmisiigais breeciens stuulbie pointeriiii!!! Ni, beerninj epi, nevis stulbie pointeri, bet pardon, stulbais epis.

----------


## a_masiks

> ākā tiem kvantu fizīķiem ietektu sāk nodarboties ar kautko reālāku, (būtu uztaisījuši, izgudrojuši kādu lētu vēja ģenerātoru,vai kautko krutāku nanotehnoloģijās (kādu jaunu matreālu) vardsakot kautko reālu, nevis lidot pa mākoņiem un fantazēt par kvantu kompjiem.


 Nja... tiešām! Kurš nu būtu to teicis?!!! Kekss, kurš tā vietā lai uztaisītu kādu lētu, darbīgu un efektīgu CNC virpu... lido pa mākoņiem, nu jau kuro gadu, vēl tikai meklēdams SUPER MIKROSHĒMU nieka vadības blokam  savai vēl neuztaisītajai CNC virpai...???
Te Raimis  jautāja kāpēc ir uzbraucieni personālijām, nevis racionāli padomi jaunajiem censoņiem. Nu acīmredzot šīs uzpūtīgās un pašlepnās attieksmes dēļ. Ja tāda ir "inovatora" attieksme pret speciālistiem /šai gadījumā kvantu fiziķiem/ tad es pac ar sūdainu koku tādus "inovatorus" dzītu apukaļ tajā smilšu kastē, no kuras tie izkāpuši. Ibo nav vēl izauguši....

----------


## Raimonds1

Mums te tomēr ir sakarīgāka diskusija, nekā tiem tur LTV   :: 

Un, sakarā ar augšminēto pedagogu problēmu sabiedrībā uzkrāsies tādi indivīdi, kuriem skolas laikā nu nebūs nekadi pamati iedoti.  Un RTU mācīs pirmajā kursā tos pamatus. Un 1 no 10 nu būs tās spējas apjēgt lietas katram savā individuālajā veidā un komplektā ar visdažādākajām rakstura īpašībām.  Un tā kā bankas jau pārpērk pat matemātikas skolotājus, tad pamaz būs arī tādu, kuru pratīs izmantot matemātikas zināšanas.

Tā kā tas, ka Epis te nedaudz iebilda papa Karno ir sīkums.  Patiesība tā nesaprašanas ar Celsija un Kelvina skalu ir ne tikai kritizējama problēma, bet arī parāda , kā kāds programmētājs uztver to fizikālo, analogo vai diskrēto pasauli.  Piemēram, tas no video liks 2 nemagnētiska materiāla un 1 magnētiska materiāla gredzenu ar papildus magnētiem un ar laikam vienādām spolēm elektromagnētiski paātrinās.  Tas parada to didaktisko  ::  problēmu, kurai vajadzētu būt aktuālai kādiem pārsimt programmistiem.

tātad openbookproject līdzīgiem projektiem ir nākotne.

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1* 
 der tomēr saskatīt likumsakarības, lai nesanāk iešaut pašam sev kājā! 
No sākuma sūrojies par _"Un, sakarā ar augšminēto pedagogu problēmu sabiedrībā uzkrāsies tādi indivīdi, kuriem skolas laikā nu nebūs nekadi pamati iedoti."_. Epis ir TIPISKS šīs problēmas piemērs, ibo beidzis gan vidusskolu gan augstskolu. /vismaz pēc viņa paša vārdiem/ Un nekur nav ieguvis reālus fizikas pamatus. /arī pēc viņa paša vārdiem + netieši novērojumi/. Tālāk uzmetot īpatnēju domu kūleni nāc klajā ar apgalvojumu: _"Tā kā tas, ka Epis te nedaudz iebilda papa Karno ir sīkums."_. Nu vispār nevis "nedaudz iebilda" bet principā NETICĒJA pierādītiem fizikas likumiem, toties TICĒJA savām "zinātniskajām" atklāsmēm. Tb - zināšanas tika aizstātas ar nezināšanu un paceltas reliģijas līmenī = ticības līmenī. Tālāk iestājās "Patiesi ticīgā sindroms"  http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patiesi...C4%81_sindroms,  kur neviens vairs nespēja galu sānā pārliecināt ar faktiem, ka papa Karno tomēr taisnība. Vai tas tiešām IR sīkums? Neteiktu  viss. To ka tas parāda jaunatnes dzīvošanu virtuālajā realitātē - tas gan.
Bet beigu secinājums šoreiz ir graujošs: _"tātad openbookproject līdzīgiem projektiem ir nākotne."_ -  es nekur textā neredzēju jelkādu pieturas punktu, kas apliecinātu šo apgalvojumu. Vēl vairāk - brīvā un neobligātā eksaktā izglītība tieši radīja problēmas ar tādu Epju parādīšanos. Brīvi wikipēdijā izlasot vienu likumu, bet nepārzinot visu tēmu mēs tieši iegūstam Epja kvadrātiņu zīmētājus, kuri tvaika turbīnai sazīmē 100 vai 150% lietderības koeficentus, katram atsevišķam kubiciņam pat kaut kā  pamatojot iegūtos procentus...
Es piekrītu ka jāmaina izglītība, jāmaina politika, bet ne jau bardaka vietā piedāvājot anarhiju!!!
Kaut vai mistisko nodokļu un inovātoru sponsorēšanas vietā vajag ELEMENTĀRU civiltiesisko atbildību no celtniecības firmām par padarīto darbu. Lai nav tā, ka noasfaltēts ceļš pēc 1 gada sāk brukt kopā, un valsts nevis velk aiz čupra ceļubūvētāju lai salabo savu brāķi, bet gan izsludina nākošo konkursu uz ceļa remontu darbiem. Tas pac attiecās uz māju celtniecību un logu siltināšanu. Hruščovkās, ieliekot pakešu logus palielinās mitrums un sāk pelēt griesti -sienas. Kurš par to nesīs atbildību? Logu licējs vai dzīvokļa īpašnieks? Un nafig tad dzīvokļa īpašniekam atbildēt un risināt jaunās problēmas? Cik viņš iegūs un cik zaudēs?

----------


## Velko

> ... bet arī parāda , kā kāds programmētājs uztver to fizikālo, analogo vai diskrēto pasauli.


 Raimond, ja tu uzskati, ka Epja uztvere ir tipiska programmētāja uztvere, tad es to uzskatu par personīgu apvainojumu. Apskaties, kā jamais nevar iebraukt pointera jēdzienā. *Beidz spriest par veselas profesijas (no kuras pats neko nesaproti) pārstāvju rakstura iezīmēm, vadoties pēc viena indivīda, kurš nemaz šai profesijai nav piederīgs!*

Cik reizes šito jau esmu rakstījis? Vajadzēs zzz stilā sākt braukt virsū, lai tas pielektu vai?   ::   ::   ::  



> Tas parada to didaktisko  problēmu, kurai vajadzētu būt aktuālai kādiem pārsimt programmistiem.


 Zini, kāda ir atšķirība starp programmētāju un programmistu? Tāda pati, kāda starp rasētāju un rasistu.

----------


## vecteevs

> Mums te tomēr ir sakarīgāka diskusija, nekā tiem tur LTV


 Tad labi, pljurinee tik taalaak.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu kādam jau tas jādara - vai nu RTU pasniedzējam, vai kādam interesentam vajadzēs tos  bez skolas fizikas un matemātikas iztikušos kaut kā saprast un organizēt.  Diemžēl daudzi no viņiem:
1. Par tehnoloģiskās kompetences augstāko sasniegumu uzskata melodiju ielādi mobilajā, filmas novilkšanu  vai barošanas bloka vai otra cietā diska ielikšanu kompī.
2. Vispār nesaprot, kādas zināšanas un kādā secībā būs derīgas.
3. Pārmēru pavelkas uz gatavu citu izstrādātu risinājumu piedāvāšanu tirgū, neapzinoties, ka tie produkti attīstās, paliek lietotājam draudzīgāki un viņu prasmes kļūst liekas.
4. Izglītības sistēma jau ir producējusi un producēs aizvien vairāk skolu beigušo bez eksaktajām zināšanām kuri tuses, ieņems amatus, pieņems TĀDUS lēmumus, kādus spēs vai tiem pačukstēs.
5. 90% vispār neko nedara  lai tālāk izglītotos, neko nelasa un nekādos forumos netusē.  Oma likuma pieminēšana daudzos ir lielākā ķecerība, par atgādinājumu netaisit kā pirmo konstrukciju sprieguma daudzkāršotāju uz 1000V var dabūt brīdinājumu.

par openbook - ja nav reāla skolotāja, tad būs jāmācās no labiem materiāliem no interneta. Diemžēl tie potenciāli tehniski domājošie nav visi apmetušies lielajas pilsētās, no kurām dažās ir tie eksaktie, smukie kabineti.  Un nav fizisku personu skolā!  Nemaz i nerunājot par entuziastiem.  Tātad tas process šajā interneta pieejamības laikmetā ir jārisina pavisam citādi, kaut vai ar visiem pieejamu adrešu sarakstu un latviešu- angļu- krievu tehnisko vārdnīcu. Pa to laiku tauta vairāk iespringst par darba burtnīcam un izmaksām skolnieka nosūtīšanai uz skolu.

----------


## Epis

> Nja... tiešām! Kurš nu būtu to teicis?!!! Kekss, kurš tā vietā lai uztaisītu kādu lētu, darbīgu un efektīgu CNC virpu... lido pa mākoņiem, nu jau kuro gadu, vēl tikai meklēdams SUPER MIKROSHĒMU nieka vadības blokam  savai vēl neuztaisītajai CNC virpai...???
> Te Raimis  jautāja kāpēc ir uzbraucieni personālijām, nevis racionāli padomi jaunajiem censoņiem. Nu acīmredzot šīs uzpūtīgās un pašlepnās attieksmes dēļ. Ja tāda ir "inovatora" attieksme pret speciālistiem /šai gadījumā kvantu fiziķiem/ tad es pac ar sūdainu koku tādus "inovatorus" dzītu apukaļ tajā smilšu kastē, no kuras tie izkāpuši. Ibo nav vēl izauguši....


 Es esu nevis pašlepns,uzpūtīgs inovātrs, bet gan reālists, tā kvantu fizika nav nekāda jaunā zinātne kurai tikai 1 vai 2 gadi, bet par to jau filozofē un fantazē gadu desmitiem un kā nav tā nav,  un es domāju ka vēl kādu 1 gadsimtu tur nekāda labuma nabūs no tiem kvantu kompjiem, bet es zinu to kur būs reāls labums tuvākos pāris 10 gados, un tas ir no jaunās ideoloģijas par masīvi parallēlo datu apstrādi, kas reāli redzams jaunajos eksotiskos čipos, kas aug kā sēnes pēc lietus un visiem ir vairāki kodoli (es te nerunāju par dual,Quad core intel,amd, bet gan par īstām mantām), 
Nesen uzināju par tādu XMOS  Software defined silicon, proti tas ir Multitread(laikam 8tread kodolā), daudzkodolu (1-4kodoliem čipā, nākotnē būs arī variāk) procis, un kā paši izstrādātāji apgalvo ka ar to itkā var pat aizvietot fpga, jeb hardware perifērijas, jo procim ir tāda īpatnēji unikāla arhitektūra kas kā es sapratu ļauj ļoti ātri saglabāt veselu proča reģistru paku atmiņā piemēram kādā 1 ciklā un arī protams ielādēt visus reģistrus tik pat ātri tādejādi var reāli paātrināt procesora darbības ātrumu,un protams reaģēšanas ātrumu uz notikumiem, kas kā es saprotu ļautu bez īpaša hardware piemēram komunicēt ar kādu 100Mhz SRAM atmiņu, vai SDRAM, nu DDR man liekās ka tomēr vaidzēs Hardware loģiku, bet par proča darbību tad ir tā kad parasti kad programma lec uz kādu pārtraukuma vektoru, tad C compileris saglabā visus darba reģistrus atmiņā un pēc tam ielādē un tas protams ka prasa ļoti daudz laika, bet tur tas laikam ka notiek pāris clk ciklos līdz ar to ātri ielādē informāciju kuru pēctam var fiksi apstrādāt.  http://xmos.com/
ja tos čipus tur patiešām reāli tirgos tad kas zin moš es nāktonē iemēģināšu  ::  
+vārdsakot procis domāts priekš īstā laika darbības varētu pat teikt ka priekš tiem kuri nemāk FPGA kodēt nākotnē varēs ar C (tur ir valodas papildinājumi), vai asm kodēt šādu proci un dabūt +- fpga reakcijas ātrumu uz ārējiem notikumiem.

laikam ka aizfantazējos par nākotni un jauno mikroshēmu lielo potenciālu.

Vēl gribu piebilst ka tādu Fisko,lēto CNC frēzi virpu es jau nopirku,saskrūvēju, vadus saspraudu nu jau pirms 2vai 3gadiem, tādēļ nav ko te mūldēt.. es redzēju ko ar tām lētjām detaļām,draiveriem,softiem var izdarīt un man tas neapmierina man vaig citu līmeni, proti, īsto industriālo vadības intelekta līmeni un šajā lietā var izgrūst milzu naudu un tāpat neko strādājošu nedabūt, tākā labāk ir pašam uztaisīt, un kā redzat visa taisīšu ir ļoti intresants,aizraujoš,izklaidēšjoš process  ::  
par to naudas izšķērdēšanu tad man tikai nesen nāca atklāsme ka ir tā Powerlinks standarta sistēmas, līdz ar to ja es būtu slinks un gribētu pirkt ko gatavu tad es 100% būtu nopircis kādu sūdu, jo patieso mantu var atrast tikai tad ja pats mēģini kautko uztaisīt un pēti,analizē visas tehnloģijas pēc kārtas, un to nevar izdarīt 1,2nedeļu laikā tur paiet gadi kamēr nāk tā apskaidrība kas ir kas, un kas ir labākais ko par naudu var nopirkt. tākā esu 100% izvēlējies pareizo ceļu, jo ja pat es pats neko spīdošu neuztaisīšu tad vismas es ar savām zināšanām varēšu nopirkt īsto mantu kas atbilst visiem maniem kritērijiem (tie ir augsti).

labs ir jaiet gulēt, apnika jau rakstīt par savām tehnoloģiskajām atklāsmēm   ::   utt... 
ja kas šādas atklāsmes nevr izlasīt nevienā grāmāta, jo tās ir unikālas konkrētais situācjai, arī tāpat kā tie stūlbie pointeri kurus es nesapratu tie izrādās ir ļoti specifiski casting pointeri, kurus ļoti ļoti reti uzmatno, un tā ir ļoti specifiska lieta, un pameklējot google es atradu pāris forumus kur tika uzdots tieši tāds pats jautājums, proti es nēsu vienīgais kas redzot šādu kodu nesaprot ko tas īsti nozīmē !

----------


## jeecha

Pointeru castoshana no viena tipa uz citu jau nu gan nav "eksotiska lieta" kuru reti kad izmanto... Piemeeram castoshana no/uz void* tiek lietota LJOTI biezhi, kaut vai pie katra malloc()/free() izsaukuma... Ieksh C++ savukaart pointeris uz klases instanci biezhi tiek castots uz baazes klasi (labi, ar C++ klaseem tam ir nedaudz cita noziime, bet pieraksts ir preciizi taads pats).

----------


## okars

Ja raksta C kodu bez warningiem, kas ir prasiiba tieshaam nopietnaas kompaanijaas un labais stils prieksh nopietniem koderiem, tad casti nu galiigi nav nekas reti sastopams. Taatad Epja izpratne par pointeriem un castiem veel ar vien ir taada pati kaa par kvantiem - absoluuta nulle.   :: 

Epiit, Tavi "naakotnes procesori" tiek lietoti jau kaadus 20 gadus!  ::  To meerkjis arii ir masiiva paraleelaa datu apstraade. Un sauc tos par DSP. TIkai Tev veel jaapaaugas lai saprastu, ka ir uzdevumi ko var veikt paraleeli, un ir uzdevumi ko nevar vai nav jeegas!

----------


## Epis

> Epiit, Tavi "naakotnes procesori" tiek lietoti jau kaadus 20 gadus!  To meerkjis arii ir masiiva paraleelaa datu apstraade. Un sauc tos par DSP. TIkai Tev veel jaapaaugas lai saprastu, ka ir uzdevumi ko var veikt paraleeli, un ir uzdevumi ko nevar vai nav jeegas!


 ah ta jau 20 gadus, kur tad ir paralēlā C valoda ??  ja nav valodas tad nav arī procesora,hardware kuru var programmēt ar to valodu, tas ka saslēdz 100 kompjus kopā neskaitās !!!
pagaidām, laikam vēljoprojām, vienīgās tīri paralēlās kodēšanas valodas ir Verlos,VHDL,AHDL (HDL valodas) un jaunās valodas, jeb valodu papildinājumi ar kautkādiem elementiem ir parādījušies, bet lielākā daļa nav nekas vairāk ka imitācija, kā piemēram tam XMOS čipam kuram ir RISC procis ar bišķi savādāku uzbūvi, bet tas procesoras vēljoprojām strādā kā parastais procis, un kā viņi paši saka ta piedāvās 4 proču 1 pakā, bet var arī tos 4 pročus saslēgt ārāju ar 4 čipiem pa 1 procim.
Vispār jau paralēlā procesēšana,kodēšana ir tāds ļoti plaši interpretējami jēdzieni, varētu runāt par paralēlo processu kodēšanas dziļuma pakāpi apmēram tā ka jo vairāk vienību strādā vienlaicīgi jo dziļāka ir tā pakāpe, un uz tāda uzstādijuma viss dziļākā kodēšanas pakāpe ir fpga, tur vienlaicīgi kodējās tūkstošiem,simtiem tūkstošu elementu kas strādā momentāli visu laiku, un jāsaprot jo augstāka elementu integritāte jo zemāks arī viņu kodēšanas līmenis, un tad nākošais pēc švakuma līmenis ir Objektu kodēšanas līmenis kā FPOA čipam ir kādi 200;400 objekti kas var strādāt vienlaicīgi un izpildīt kādu konkrētu matemātisku darbību, un reāli domāts kā fpga aizvietotājs, tur arī ir izstrādata sava kodēšanas valoda, un tikai pēc tam iet procesori kur katrs var darīt kādu konkrētu darbu izpildot instrukicjas seriāli (vienu pec otras), tākā tie kas te baigi lielās ka kodē kompjus pralēli saslēdzot viņus tīklā ir zemkākais paralēlās kodēšanas līmenis, un ar to nav ko lielīties ! 
Es varu lielīties kodējot fpga,cpld un saukt sevi par 100% paralēlo processu koderi, bet jūs kas kodē 2,4kodol pročus vartat tikai sapņot ka esat paralēlie koderi   ::  jo max paralēlo procesu ko varat iekodet ir attiecīg 2 procesi 2kodol procim un 4 četrkodolniekam, un pat uz 32macrocell CPLD var iekodēt 16;8x vairāk pralēlus prcessus nekā to spēj dual,Quad core procis!!
ne pavelti 1 lētā fpga ārējo signālu uzķeršanā,ģenerēšana var 10-100x apsteigt galda datoru, proti manai fpga ir 6000 LUT katru no viņiem var iekodēt darīt,strādāt prallēli un ja katrs elements iet ar 200Mhz clock tas ir 1.2Mdarbības/sekundē   ::  kas ir induviduāli sakodētas pēc manām velmēm, lūk tas ir paralēlās kodēšana. reāli tie cipari ir 100-1000x mazāki, jo tik smalkā lut līmenī neviens jau nekodē, bet teorētiski tas ir iespējams.

----------


## Raimonds1

Forši. Un kad man, kas pagaidām nekodē, vajag pasūtīt kaut ko iedabūt PICā vai Atmelī, tad 200 koderu ir pieejami LV reklāmā.

Šodien 1. septembris, Latvijā 949 skolās, 242 942 skolnieki uzsāk mācības. Painteresēšos ka es kā ir ar parastiem matenes skolotājiem uz vietām  :: 
http://www.tvnet.lv/onlinetv/lnt/900_se ... ?id=317986

Starp citu, vai tik šonedēļ trešdien  nebūs Domburšovs par izglītību, kur, protams, skolas grāmatu dārdzībai tiks veltīti 90% laika  ;(

----------


## jeecha

Epis, to ka jau sen tiek lietotas daudzprocesoru un distributeetaas sisteemas kuraas kopaa ir desmitiem, simtiem un tuukstoshiem procesoru laikam tu buusi palaidis garaam. Un cilveeki jau sen raksta programmas kas speej izmantot patvaljiigu pieejamo kodolu/procesoru/serveru skaitu. Tas ka tagad tas ir ienaacis "desktop pc" un ir skalji paceelies jautaajums par datu paraleelo apstraadi - tas ir fignja un tikai taadeelj ka liidz shim neviens desktop aplikaaciju razhotaajs iisti nepieveersa uzmaniibu iespeejai izmantot vairaak par vienu procesoru, savukaart prieksh serveru programmatuuras izstraadaataajiem tas nekas jauns un grandiozs nav - tie jau ljoti sen raksta "scalable" aplikaacijas.

Starp citu, peec tavas definiicijas sanaak ka jebkursh kursh saspraudis kopaa paaris logjikas (kaut vai 74x famiilijas) ir "paraleelais programmeetaajs", jo vinjaas arii taksh viss notiek pilniigi paraleeli un asinhroni, un tas ko tu dari uz fpga ir preciizi tas pats. VHDL (un liidziigaas) starp citu nav gluzhi programmeeshanas valodas klasiskajaa izpratnee, paskaties kaut vai kaa tad iisti VHDL atshifreejas. Taakaa aktuaals ir jautaajums vai FPGA programmeetaajs vispaar ir programmeetaajs  :: 

P.S. Raimonds, un ko tu esi izdariijis lai veicinaatu jaunieshu izgliitiibu vai interesi par izgliitoshanos? Ja neskaita muldeeshanu forumos... Kaadu stundu skolaa novadiijis esi? Kaadu pulcinja nodarbiibu noorganizeejis esi? Kaadu izgliitojoshu graamatu (par konkreeto teemu nevis sheit redzamajaa bezjeedziigaas vaavuljoshanas un demogogjijas stilaa) sarakstiijis esi?

----------


## Epis

> Forši. Un kad man, kas pagaidām nekodē, vajag pasūtīt kaut ko iedabūt PICā vai Atmelī, tad 200 koderu ir pieejami LV reklāmā.


 kautkā baigi daudz, bet laikam jau ka vairākums no tiem koderiem nemaz nezin kas ir PICs, vai AVR par cpld vispār var aizmirs. 

Izglītība jau vispār ir srežģita lieta un mēs te varam runāt par visādām apmācības metodēm, bet jēga no tā nebūs nekāda, kamēr kāds tur augšā valdībā nepieņems kādu likumu tikmēr neviens neko nedarīs, problēma jai ir tur ka kamēr tā informācija aizies līdz tiem deputātiem būs jau pa vēlu, analoģijas jau nav tālu jāmeklē, proti tagat sākās tāda pamatīga ekonomiskā krīze kuru principā varēja prognozēt jau pirms 2-3 gadiem (kas tā par ekonomisko izaugsmi ja viss ir uz kredīta pašpatēriņam! tā ir ilūzija), bet neviens jau neko nedarīja, un tagat lēnām lēnām sāk kautko domāt, bet ir jau pa vēlu, tā mums valstī ir visās jomās kurās darbojās valdība. 
Es protams ka esu tipiks mūsu izglītības kvalitātes piemērs, itkā mācījos labi bet jēg ta kāda? nekāda !

vispār jau izglītības sistēmai vaidzētu iemācīt cilvēku macīties pašam un propogandēt,reklamēt mācīšanos un gudrus zinošus cilvēkus padarīt par populārākajiem, cienījamākaiem cilvēkiem tad visi gribēs līdzināties viņiem un viņiem būs motivācija uz mācibām, bet tagat reklamē izklaides,aliņu,un vieglu dzīvesveidu kas dabīgi neizraisa nekādu velmi mācītes un būt gudram, jo kāda jēga mācītes, ja viss tāpat ir labi, izgudrot neko jaunu tāpat nevar,jo tāpat visu ko vaig var jau nopirkt gatavu pa lēto no ķīniešiem. 
šī filozofija un dzīves uztvere jau ir arī manāma šajā forumā, vairākums saka kāda jēga taisīt kautko pašam ja var paņemt gatavas detaļas saspraust kompī kautko tur pakodēt un kādu primitīvo funkcionalitāti dabūt gatavu pa lēto,un galvenais ka ātri, ar minimālu piepūli. 
izklausās jau ļoti labi un smuki vai ne ?

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2229

cik apmēram LV ir tādu, kas
1. Spēj uzstādīt to kā uzdevumu, kuru būtu vērts atrisināt?
2. Apmēram iedomājas blokshēmu?
3. Spēj saprogrammēt nepieciešamo mikrokontrolieri?
4. Spēj no 0 izdomāt un salikt kopā?

 :0  
Es daru, ko varu un esmu šo to panācis.
EDIT: Piemēram šeit
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&start=405
interesents pēc pusgada pārtraukuma vēlas kaut ko būvēt. Nu es tad esmu ielicis shēmiņu, kā to tranzistoru izpētīt, kā nu šis darbojas. Nu kas , lūdzu, tur būtu nepareizs.   Didaktiski, shemotehniski un tā talak...? Un te jau viens atgādināja ka nekādu popularitāti šādi iegūt nevar.

----------


## zzz

> Es daru, ko varu un esmu šo to panācis.


 
Ugu. 

raimondinsh ar saviem bezjeedziigajiem politiskaa spama palagiem ir panaacis ka ir tik taalu pieriebies apkaarteejiem, ka no akuraataak modereetiem tehniskiem forumiem shis ir patriekts nafig. Kas visaadaa zinjaa buutu veelams arii sheit.

----------


## Velko

> šī filozofija un dzīves uztvere jau ir arī manāma šajā forumā, vairākums saka kāda jēga taisīt kautko pašam ja var paņemt gatavas detaļas saspraust kompī kautko tur pakodēt un kādu primitīvo funkcionalitāti dabūt gatavu pa lēto,un galvenais ka ātri, ar minimālu piepūli. 
> izklausās jau ļoti labi un smuki vai ne ?


 Vienmēr ir jāmākt novilkt robeža, ko ņemt gatavu, ko taisīt pašam. 

Nopirkt gatavu FPGA "pa lēto", pielodēt, kautko pakodēt un gatavs. Pēc tavas filozofijas sanāk, ka arī tā ir krāpšanās. 

Tad nu Epi, draugs, ej un ar rokām roc dzelzsrūdu, mācies melalurģiju un metālapstrādi - izgatavo lāpstu, lai vieglāk rakt. Tālāk jau varēsi sarakt vairāk rūdas un citus materiālus, lai no tiem varētu elektronlampas izgatavot. Vari jau mēģināt arī pusvadītāju tranzistorus taisīt, bet lampas uztaisīt būs vieglāk (ak jā - tu jau grūtību nebaidies). Tad no šīm detaļām būvē augšā savu FPGA. Un tikai tad tu būsi tiesīgs teikt, ka neesi neko gatavu pircis.

----------


## Epis

> Starp citu, peec tavas definiicijas sanaak ka jebkursh kursh saspraudis kopaa paaris logjikas (kaut vai 74x famiilijas) ir "paraleelais programmeetaajs", jo vinjaas arii taksh viss notiek pilniigi paraleeli un asinhroni, un tas ko tu dari uz fpga ir preciizi tas pats. VHDL (un liidziigaas) starp citu nav gluzhi programmeeshanas valodas klasiskajaa izpratnee, paskaties kaut vai kaa tad iisti VHDL atshifreejas. Taakaa aktuaals ir jautaajums vai FPGA programmeetaajs vispaar ir programmeetaajs


 Te jau rodās tā neizratne kas ir paralēlā programmēšana, jo tu vienkārši nezini kas ir cpld,fpga un kā to programmē, es šeit runāju par 1 čipa programmēšanu un kādus processus tas čips var vienlaicīgi apstrādāt (pralēlās darbības), ja tā paskatās tad jabkurš procesors dara 1000... visādu darbību, operāciju vienlaicīgi bet tā, ir proča arhitektūra kura tika izvedota uz VHDL,verlog koda un pēctam kods translējās uz RTL līmeni  un tālāk ar rūpnieciskām progām visu to pārnesa uz silikona un uztaisīja čipu kuru tu augstā līmenī vari programmēt, lūk visi modernie procesori un digitālā loģika tika sākumā uzkodēti ar VHDL,vai verlog valodu un tās tad ir pamat valodas visai mūsu digitālajai pasaulei tākā vaidzētu nokaunēties visiem kas nezin vismaz vienu HDL valodu.
Runājot par paralēlo programmēšanu vaidzētu iet runai par to cik daudz procesus tu vari iekodēt paralēli iekš sava čipa, nevis cik čipus savienot kopā ar ethernet,citiem komunikācij veidiem, modernie DSP proči izmanto visādus hardware accelerātorus priekš multimedija datu apstrādēs, kas veic paralēlas darbības, bet tās ir fiksētas un tur tu neko iekodēt nevari, tu vari tikai procesoru kodēt un sūtīt datus uz tiem fiksētajiem accelerātoriem (arī FPU vienība ir hardware accelerātors, bet tu nevari izmaninīt viņa struktūru, iekš fpga var taisīt visu ko gribi, bet vai tas ir vaidzīgs ? tādēļ cilvēki izdomā jaunas proču arhitektūras kas dotu lielāku veiktspēju/enerģijas patēriņu, ko vienīgi var panākt ar paralelo datu apstrādi + mēģina palielināt čipu pielietojumu (līdzināties fpga kas ir kā universāls nazis var visu, bet vis varēšans cena ir liela sarežģītība, un energo patēriņš salīdzinot ja no tās pašas loģikas kas ir ieprogrammēta iekš fpga uztaisītu silikona čipu tam būtu lielāks ātrums,zemāks energo patēriņš nekā fpga),viss labāk strādā specializēti čipi kas neprogrammējās, bet procesori atkal ir pārāk universāls augsta līmeņa loģikas apvienojums ar iespēju programmēt tādēļ ir vēl neefektīvāks, lēnāks par fpga, tākā saliekot kopā 5 serverus kopējā sistēma ir nožēlojama pēc performance/W varbūt price/performance ir bet normāls, bet enerģiju tie X86 proči rīk kā maitas. video kartes ar saviem simtiem stream proču jau tuvojās normālam jauda/wati līmenim. 

loģikas elemtnut lodētājs domāju ka nevar sevi uzskatīt par programmeri, jo tie elementi neprogrammējās, un tā ir apmēram kā blokshēmu likšana,zīmēšana uz papīra lapas, lai dabūtu kādu funkcionalitāti, kodēšana parādās tad kad čips tiek ieprogrammēts un programma tiek izstrādāta ar kādu augstā līmeņa valodu (hdl ir augstā līmeņa valoda, jo zem viņas ir blokshēmas un vēl zemāk ir tranzistoru līmenis.

Priekš embaded pasaules vaig čipu kuram būtu augstākā līmenī loģikas bloku funkcionaitāte nekā fpga(fpga tāds augstāks līmenis arī ir un tie ir reizinātāj bloki un DSP bloki, bet tas vienalga ir zems līmenis salīdzinot ar fpoa blokiem), un vieglāk programmējams par fpga (vēl augstākā apstrakcijas līmenī par HDL valodām ar tīru paralēlo dabu) labs variants ir tā FPOA vienīgais mīnus tāds ka tas čips ir pārāk kruts (1Ghz ātrums man nav vaidzīgs, ja viņi uztaisītu kādu lēno 100Mhz versiju un cenas ziņā lētu čipu 5-10$ tad tas būtu mans jaunais fanošanas objekts  :: .
bet cik skatos un lasu tad tai fpoa firmai neko labi neiet, čipi tirgojās ļoti švaki klietnu maz, domāju ka viņu problēma ir tāda ka viņi pārāk augstu uzlēca, būtu sākuši kā es minēju ar kādiem lētiem 5-10$ 100Mhz 20-40 Bloku čipiem kurus varētu tādi kā es nopirkt, uzlodēt uz PCB un ieprogrammēt ar kādu pašlodēto LTP programmeri, a tur programma vien maksā 10 000$ čipi arī pāris 100$ dev.kits vispār tik dārgs ka šausmas, pārāk dargas tās viņu mantiņas...  tā vien liekās ka pavilks uz bankrotu, žēl ideja un tehnoloģija ir laba vienīgi stratēģija ļoti ļoti sūdīga, pārāk augstu tēmē..

----------


## Epis

> Vienmēr ir jāmākt novilkt robeža, ko ņemt gatavu, ko taisīt pašam.
> 
> Nopirkt gatavu FPGA "pa lēto", pielodēt, kautko pakodēt un gatavs. Pēc tavas filozofijas sanāk, ka arī tā ir krāpšanās.


 tā jau ir pārspīlēšana, manā skatījumā izejviela elektronikai ir kāda gatava mikroshēma, nevis dzelsrūda un smiltis,+citas vielas, netaisos tač es tagat būvēt savu silikona čipu.

Programmēšanas līmenī sen jau tie laiki ir pagājuši ka uz fpga kodēja pliku loģiku, mūsdienās vispār vari vairs loģiku nekodēt, paņem uztaisi procesoru sistēmu no gataviem kodiem(IP core), 10 minūšu laikā un tad kodē procesoru, un šeit galvenā īpašiba ir tāda ka vari uzbūvēt savu procesora infrastruktūru ar konkrētu finkcionalitāti,perifērijām, un tici man perifērijas šādam procesoram ir simtiem sākot no PCIe-x1x4 beidzot ar SPI,UART parādi man kādu procesoru grupu kurai būtu tāds perifēriju klāsts kā fpga pročiem ?? 
par universalitāti protams ir papildus jāmaksā, bet tā cenas starpība vairs nav tik liela un tendence ir tāda ka fpga cenas samazinās ar katru jauno tehnoloģisko processu. proti fpga jau ir lētāka par lielajām (512un vairāk cells) CPLD
un reāli var konkurēt ar MCU kas maksā virs 10$ !!

----------


## jeecha

Epis, beidz murgot - nav taada "universaalaa chipa kas dariis visu vislabaak", tas ka tu esi patreiz iecikleejies uz FPGA, taa jau ir diagnoze. Taadeelj arii ir tik liela chipu daudzveidiiba - katra tehnologjija/arhitektuura piemeerota labaak vieniem vai citiem uzdevumiem. Un ir pieejami arii visaadi hibriidi - piemeeram uz viena kristaala gan ARM procesors gan FPGA vai DSP. Un praatiigs inzhenieris nevis visam censhaas izmantot vienu chipu, bet atkariibaa no uzdevuma piemeklee labaako/leetaako/eertaako. Starp citu neliela analogjija "iz dziives" no darba - arii programmeetaajiem ljoti tipiski noveerojams tas ka visus uzdevumus vinji centiisies risinaat pierastajaa un/vai iemiiljotajaa veidaa, kas biezhi vien nebuut nav optimaalais, un shaada domaashana ir jaalauzh ar speeku gan sevii gan citos.

----------


## Raimonds1

Man gan liekas, ka sarežgītāku programmu izstrāde un  lētais galaprodukts ar maksimālu veiktspēja/cena attiecību var būt reizēm ir 2 dažādi procesi.  Tad, kad viss ir optimizēts un vienkāršots, tad ir redzams, cik lētu  shēmu var izmantot.

----------


## Epis

Tomēr tā filozofija par universālu čipu,jeb platformu izstrādei man liekās pievilcīgāka nekā meklēt katram projektam savu procesoru, arī no biznesa puses raugoties izdevīgāk ir pasūtīt 1nu čipu ļoti lielā apjomā par ļoti zemu cenu (2-4$ tik maksā fpga lielos apjomos) teiksim uz 1-2 gadu perjodu vairākiem projektiem nekā katram projektam piemeklēt kādu konkrētu ražotāja MCU, + tā lēkāšana no 1 ražotāja uz otru nav neko laba,jo paiet daudz laika kamēr uztaisa jaunu PCB atrod kļūdas un iedarbina to visu.
piemēram lētākā fpga tagat iet pa 1$ vairumā un var pilnībā aizstāt 8bit proci (vienīgi nav ADC,opampu,DAC, flash ir ) tākā nopērc pāris  tūkstošus 1$ fpga un taisi produktus pa 1000 vienībām serijā tas būs daudz letāk ātrāk nekā pirksi 1000 viena veida Picus vienam projektam un atkal 1000 citam cita veida Picus, AVR un katam savs unikālais PCB, a tā viens čips viena PCB bibloteka, jeb kodols un pamaini pāris perifērijas,komponentes, vai vsipār uztaisi tādu plati kur ir čupa ar iespējamajiem pieslēgumiem un katrai produkta versījai lodē virsū savējās detaļas, ar MCU tā izdarīt nevar!
+ fpga jebkurš IO pins var pildīt jebkādu funkcionalitāti un ja kāds paraudzītos uz to manu jauno PCB tad 90% signālu iet TOp layerī proti visur ir īsākais ceļš no fpga līdz kādam čipam,kontaktam, gribētu redzēt kā to varētu realizēt ar kādu MCU kur perifērijas ir +- fiksētas uz IO līnijām !!, (ir viens Renesas MCu modelis kuram būs tāda fiča ka varēs brīvi izvēlēties IO priekš digitālām perifērijām (analogas paliks uz vietas) bet to čipu vēl nevienā veikalā netirgo !!) tākā ja nebūtu fpga tad man vaidzētu 4 līmeņu PCB, vai 2 līmeņu kur signāliem būtu n-tās pārejas un rezultātā sanāktu lielas antēnas un EMI trokšņi.
Es izvēlējos 1nu čipu priekš visa lai man vairs nebūtu nekad mūžā jāpēta tie čipu katalogi un jādomā kurš tur ir lētāks,kuram vairāk bonusu,perifēriju lielāks ADC ātrums uttt.. man tas vienkārši ir apnicis, tagat es uzlikšu tik daudz SPI,vai Quad dekoderus priekš saviem Sin enkoderiem cik man vaidzēs (5 motori 5 ennkoderi, un procim 5 Quad decoder perifērijas un miers + katram motoram Hardware PID accelerātors vai arī 1ns Pipline PID hardware dzinējs priekš visiem 5 motoriem un tad pa kārtais visus ņems un miers mājās. nekādu problēmu.  ::

----------


## vecteevs

drit vaimietitinj,
es laikamdfzeesiishos laukaa no foras ibio.

Raimis + Epis kapaaa augstaaako klasi, es nevaru tureet liidzi, atvaljinaajums beidzies.

PS. 
Beidzot atziisos.
Esmu fizikas+matemaatikas skolotaajs 14 gadu stazu,pilsetaaa ar 14*10^3 smadzenjpoodu.
Buutu Raimondish naacis  pamaaciit beerniem fiziku, nevis zvaniijies uz shoviem. Ja Raimondinjsh buutu pats beidzis fizmatus + seminaarus pedfakos, tad tas pusmuuzha gopars te neziimeetos ar kjiinieshu testera desifreeshanu un epista samohackinga aizstaaveeshanu. 
Cieniijamais pedagogs buutu gatavojis bernus   LR fizikas olimpiaadei. 
PS 2

Iiisteniibaa raimondishamneinteresee LV eksakataas izgliitiibas naakotne, bet vish grib sakoljiit korishus, kuri vinjam uzkodees svarkas un sekjuritii  videomagja   vadiibu. Sakaraa ar to ka vecajam narko-pishiatram smadzene nodzerta  vish ponjii mazaaak par 7 klases pulcinja programeetaaju.


Raimond tagad pa LNT iet  "Latvijas princese",iesaku paskatiities, un pamaaciiities kaaa vaideeet.

----------


## vecteevs

PS. 
Ar raimi labpraat veeleetos padiskuteet un pademonstreet psihologjiskos procesus ar aci pret aci.  ::

----------


## zzz

> ,jo paiet daudz laika kamēr uztaisa jaunu PCB atrod kļūdas un iedarbina to visu.
> piemēram lētākā fpga tagat iet pa 1$ vairumā un var pilnībā aizstāt 8bit proci (vienīgi nav ADC,opampu,DAC, flash ir )


 Heheeeee, beerninj epi, profesionaaljiem taas lietinjas nemaz tik daudz laika neaiznjem kaa tavi cuuku rakumi uz skjiibi nolauztaam maketeneem un nedeelju ilga programmatora veidoshana no 1 gab. bufera.  8bitiigs procis bez visaa augstaakmineetaa vairumaa buus dabuujams par teiksim <50, a to i vispaar 15 centiem, nevis 1 baksu, taa kaa pilniigs kjuuu tavai ekonomijai.  ::  Par taadaam nianseem kaa energjijas taupiishanaam vispaar nerunaajot, normaals mikroprocesors fpga saliks atliektiem galiem aiz taa fundamentaalaa iemesla ka satur mazaak tranzistoru un izmanto tos racionaalaak.

>Es izvēlējos 1nu čipu priekš visa lai man vairs nebūtu nekad mūžā jāpēta tie čipu katalogi 

Tava privaataa izveele un tavas privaati intiimaas probleemas. Pasaules elektronikas industrija nu nepavisam netaisaas sekot tavaas orgjinaalo celju mineeja peedaas.  ::

----------


## Epis

Šitas speciāli prikš ZZZ "Free Energy - Zero-Point Energy Extraction from the Quantum Vacuum"
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 8036565057
noskaties un tad pasaki vai tas par ko tur runā ir pilnīgais sviests, vai tomēr realitāte ?? 
es saprotu tā ka mangēts ir īsts pierādījums tai haļavnai enerģijai vienīgi vai viņu paņemt, kā to izdarīt es protams nezinu, bet ar soļu motoriem gan jau savā mūžā patestēšu.

jā jā es eju nepareizo ceļu, kādēļ tad lielais vairākums cnc motion kontrollieru karšu ir tieši uz fpga, kas viņi stūlbi vai izmantot tik sliktus čipus, ja var iegrūst kādu TI DSP 200mhz 1.6Gips proci ? 
atverot kādu mūsdienu elektroniki nebrīnies ja ieraudzīsi iekšā kādu fpga !it sevišķi monitoros, ja nebūtu izdevīgi tad neviens neizmantotu! 

jautājums varētu būt tikai tāds vai kāds spēj saskatīt to izdevīgumu, katrs saskata savu pēc savām vajadzībām.

----------


## jeecha

Hehe, Epis peekshnji palicis par specu kvantu lauku teorijaa... tai pashaa laikaa pilniigi noliekot centienus (un iisteniibaa arii ljoti konkreetus panaakumus praksee) kvantu datoru konceptaa. Jebkuraa gadiijumaa, neskatoties uz to ko dazhi zinaatnieki apgalvo, pagaidaam veel nav dzirdeets ka kaadam buutu izdevies praktiski ar Kazimira efektu ieguut haljavno energjiju, un zinaatnieki turpina striideeties par to vai shaadi ir iespeejams paarkaapt pirmo un otro termodinamikas likumu. Taakaa piedod Epis, ljauj fizikjiem darboties un nemaisies, vai arii ej vismaz fizmatos pastudee lai kaut nedaudz speetu sekot liidzi shaadaam teemaam.

P.S. Tiem kas nav lietas kursaa, daudzmaz pabeigts ir LHC (http://lhc.web.cern.ch/lhc/) un varbuut par tiem miljardiem eiro izdosies kautko jaunu uzzinaat par pasaules uzbuuvi

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tajā motora paatrinājuma topikā vietējie programmēšanas guru nekādus principiālus iebildumus pret manu blokshēmu gan neizteica.

'...un kloni nāk un iet, bet jaunie biedri nāk klāt un paliek.

Un ak vai, kāda skāde, Epis kaut ko sajēdz, kaut ko lodē, programmē, dara - nu tā tak nevar, kāds pamanīs, ka tā kritika nav 100% pareiza.
Es gan domāju, ka ar Celsija un Kelvina skalām un Karno Epis ir izlīdzis mieru  :: 

nu te ir piemērs, cik ilgi paiet laiks no principa līdz reālam produktam
http://www.wima.com/EN/supercap_function.htm
vai šim
http://datuve.lv/raksts/1290/Ballistisk ... mu_darbibu

Un to enerģijas efektivitāti jau izdomā kā palielināt vizdažādākajos veidos,  piemēram, daļu no koģenerācijas izmanto siltumsūknim, vai izmanto to, ka siltuma pārvades zudumi ir par kārtu lielāki, kā elektrtropārvadei vai arī pie krustojuma vienkārši izslēdz motoru un uzsākot braukt, piešķiļ 'katru reizi no jauna.

----------


## zzz

> Šitas speciāli prikš ZZZ


 Nje smotrel, no fignja. Pamatojums - termins zero point energy ir shausmiigi iepaticies muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrotaajiem/sharlataaniem, rezultaataa materiaali par sho jautaajumu no kreisiem avotiem ir masveidaa bezjeedziigi.




> Es gan domāju, ka ar Celsija un Kelvina skalām un Karno Epis ir izlīdzis mieru


 Jaja, deluzionaali priekshstati tev, raimondinj, ir regulaari un shii reize arii nav iznjeemums. Paaris rakstinjus augstaak epis atkal deklareeja ka magneetu eksistence ir pieraadiijums haljavnij energjijai un ar Karno jau viss bij noskaidrots agraak - tas attiecas tikai un dzineejiem uz Meeness un vispaar vajag lietot epja termodinamisko ciklu dzineejus, vot!

----------


## Epis

Tev laikam ZZZ vail skatītes to video kur runā tik pat gudri profesori, ja ne pat gudrāki tavā formulu valodā, izskatās ka viņiem tur ir visādi pierādījumi gan ar formulām, gan reālu eksperimentu līmeni. 

viens no tādiem piemēriem kas liek bišķi aizodmāties par tām enerģijās, bīj tas ka ir viena gāze kura pie apsolūtās 0 nesacietē, paliek šķidra, kā zināms tad pie tādas tempertūras enerīgjas līmenis ir 0 līdz ar to iela ir cieta, bet no kurienes tad tai gāzei rodās tā enerģija lai paliktu šķidra ?? tātad ir jābūt kādam papildus enerījas avotam kas uztur tos gāzes ātomus pie kustības un tā protams ir 0 punkta enerģija, jeb melnā enerģija.
Var teikt ka ne viss vēl līdz galam ir izpētīts, un šādas anamālijas (kad eksperiments nesakrīt ar standart formulām) īstie zinātnieki novēro, vienīgais jautājums ir kā tās parādības definēt, lai neaizskartu zinātnieku pašcieņu para to enerģijas nezūdamības likumu kad nevari iegūt vairāk nekā ieliec. (re ka var, bet ir pareizi jādefinē, jo pamat formulas arī ir patiesas, un itkā viņi saka ka ir atraduši izeju, laikam kā papildinājumu visām formulām, proti vecās paliek spēkā, bet nāks klāt jauna kādos īpašos apstākļos  ::  

Tākā noskaties gan to vidaku ZZZ un tad pasaki vai tu varētu argumentu cīņā spēkoties ar tādiem profesoriem kā tur ??

----------


## Epis

Pa magnētiem tad es tur domāju pareizi, proti mangētam ir statistiskais magnētiskais lauks, kas manprāt ir patstāvīga enerģija, kuru var izmantot proti pieliec bleķi pie magnētia un magnēts izstrādās darbu bleķi pievelkot protams tas notiks tikai 1nu reizi ja nebūs kāds kas to bleķi pēctam atvilks no magnēta pieliekot identisku spēku ar kuru pievilka, bet tajā 1 reizē magnēts uzģenerēja, atdeva savu enerģiju bleķim. 
magnētiskais lauks ir spēks,enerīgja jo lai viņu radītu mākslīgi ar elektromagnētu tik patērēta enerģija tādēļ arī var uzkatīt ka magnēts ir nepārtraukts enerģijas ģenerātors kas ģenerē magnētisko lauku, kas vavkārt ir enerģija, tas ka neviens nemāk to enerģju izmantot ir cits jautājums un cita problēma.. 

Līdz ar to pēc manas enerģētiskās loģiskās sakarību ķēdes magnēts ir energo ģenerātors, kā pierādījums ir reāldz dzīves magnēts, (jebkurš) kuram ir magnētiskais, (enerģētiskais) lauks, kura radīšanai ir vajadzīg enerģija. 

Reāls magne'tiskās enerģījas pielietojums ir CNC kur soļu motors izmanto magnēta statistisko enerģiju lai piemēram noturētu vertikālo Z asi savā vietā (tajā processā netiek patērēta strāva, bet ass turās uz magnētiskā spēka), ja to kāds gribētu izdarīt ar parasto nemagnētisko motoru tad viņš šajā statistiskajā stāvoklī patērētu elektrību. tākā šeit magnēts dara pozitīvu darbu visu laiku izstrādājot konstantu enerģijas daudzumu, tas ir viens dzīves piemērs kur skaidri redzams ka magnēts ir statistisks-energo-ģenerātors (jā nāca klāt vēlviens termins statistisks, domāju ka tā būtu pareizāk definēt magnēta statistiskās enerģijas ģenerēšanas potenciālu).

----------


## dmd

> bīj tas ka ir viena gāze kura pie apsolūtās 0 nesacietē, paliek šķidra


 nunu. paskaties vēlreiz to runu. ko vīriņš teica? hēlijs nesacietē tuvu pie 0 kelviniem. vēl nav nekur izdevies sasniegt 0.

lūk ieskats kāpēc nesacietē.



> *Pressure must be applied (from vacuum) to freeze any gas at 0K.* Keep in mind that the pressure merely fixes the mean spacing between molecules. For different gases, the pressure at which it solidifies is different and depends on the size of the atoms/molecules and the strength of the interactions between them. *For He, the interactomic interaction is weaker than for the other noble gases, so it takes a higher pressure to solidify it.* It just happens that this pressure is greater than 1 atm for He, and less than 1atm for the other gases. *But remember that 1 atm is essentially an arbitrary pressure (determined by the mass and radius of the earth and the the gases in the atmosphere), so there's nothing special about it in this context.*

----------


## vecteevs

jee jee. Leevenkhuka princips veic kaarteejo zvanu uz eeteriem.

----------


## Velko

> magnētiskais lauks ir spēks,enerīgja jo lai viņu radītu mākslīgi ar elektromagnētu tik patērēta enerģija


 Šeit tu kļūdies - elektromagnēts nepatērē enerģiju, lai radītu magnētisko lauku. Enerģija tiek patērēta lai *uzturētu strāvu* elektromagnēta tinumos - pārvarot tinuma pretestību, patērētā enerģija ir siltuma zudumi. Ja tev būtu elektromagnēts, kura spoles pretestība ir 0, tad nekāda enerģija patērēta netiktu.

Jā enerģija tiek patērēta, lai palielinātu magn. lauka plūsmu, taču kad tā kļūst nemainīga tad nekas papildus tērēts netiek.

Atgriežoties pie sen-senā piemēra par pastāvīgo/elektromagnētu, kas tur bleķa gabalu pie griestiem. Un ja es to bleķi vienkārši piesietu striķī, tad arī tas tik pat labi turētos. Pēc tavas loģikas sanāk, ka arī striķis visu laiku ģenerē enerģiju.

Varbūt ir vērts padomāt par enerģijas iegūšanu ar striķa palīdzību?   ::

----------


## Steorn

> Pēc tavas loģikas sanāk, ka arī striķis visu laiku ģenerē enerģiju.
> 
> Varbūt ir vērts padomāt par enerģijas iegūšanu ar striķa palīdzību?


 Ar striķi ģenerēt elerģiju gan nesanāks, sasienot 2 striķus paralēli tie nekļūs stiprāki par 2 striķiem, un apgriežot vienu no striķiem otrādi tie neķļūs pavisam neizsturīgi   ::

----------


## Velko

A kāpēc ne? Galu galā - arī striķi kopā satur elektromagnētiskie spēki.

Varbūt man arī censties kļūt par "neatzīto izgudrotāju" un piestrādāt pie "striķa dzinēja" koncepcijas?

----------


## jeecha

Nee nee, es domaaju daudz progresiivaak buutu izmantot kjiegjeli un gravitaaciju...

P.S. Epis, fizikas (un citu) likumu nezinaashana neatbriivo no atbildiibas  ::

----------


## scAvenger

> ...tātad ir jābūt kādam papildus enerījas avotam kas uztur tos gāzes ātomus pie kustības un tā protams ir 0 punkta enerģija, jeb melnā enerģija.


 Vai par tādām lietām, kā kvantu nullsvārstībām, superplūstamību, Bozes-Einšteina kondensātu un citiem kvantu mehānikas brīnumiem nav nekad dzirdēts? Priekš kam jāizgudro sazin kāda melnā enerģija? Jā, starp citu, termini "statisks" un "statistisks"nav gluži identiski   ::   Tas tā, skats no malas...

----------


## jeecha

Scavanger, tachu nee, kaa tu nesaproti - visa fizika tachu ir fignja un to noteikti izdomaajushi citplaneetieshi no planeetas X lai trauceetu Epim un Raimondam razhot muuzhiigos dzineejus un ieguut haljavno energjiju taadeejaadi atrisinot visas cilveeces probleemas!!!

Starp citu Raimond, tev neshkjiet ka peedeejie Epja izteikumi sheit vareetu buut tavas iemiiljotaas izgliitiibas reformas sekas? Jo shaadas glupiibas man shkjiet var sarakstiit tikai pilniibaa izlaizhot vai noguljot fizikas stundas vidusskolaa.

----------


## zzz

O, magneetisma peetnieks steorns atkal pareegojies. (es nu neko, bet stipri izskataas, ka shis ir epja klons/subsisteema speciaali fanoshanai par to siiko kraapniekkantoriiti steorn)

Nu tad taa, biedriiti steorn, tur biskji augstaak epis bij sacereejis veselu mazu traktaatinju par magneetismu un energjiju. 

Starp citu iekopeesim to sheitan, lai tas nezuud veesturei, ja epis nejaushi sakauneejas un izdzeesh:




> Pa magnētiem tad es tur domāju pareizi, proti mangētam ir statistiskais magnētiskais lauks, kas manprāt ir patstāvīga enerģija, kuru var izmantot proti pieliec bleķi pie magnētia un magnēts izstrādās darbu bleķi pievelkot protams tas notiks tikai 1nu reizi ja nebūs kāds kas to bleķi pēctam atvilks no magnēta pieliekot identisku spēku ar kuru pievilka, bet tajā 1 reizē magnēts uzģenerēja, atdeva savu enerģiju bleķim. 
> magnētiskais lauks ir spēks,enerīgja jo lai viņu radītu mākslīgi ar elektromagnētu tik patērēta enerģija tādēļ arī var uzkatīt ka magnēts ir nepārtraukts enerģijas ģenerātors kas ģenerē magnētisko lauku, kas vavkārt ir enerģija, tas ka neviens nemāk to enerģju izmantot ir cits jautājums un cita problēma.. 
> 
> Līdz ar to pēc manas enerģētiskās loģiskās sakarību ķēdes magnēts ir energo ģenerātors, kā pierādījums ir reāldz dzīves magnēts, (jebkurš) kuram ir magnētiskais, (enerģētiskais) lauks, kura radīšanai ir vajadzīg enerģija. 
> 
> Reāls magne'tiskās enerģījas pielietojums ir CNC kur soļu motors izmanto magnēta statistisko enerģiju lai piemēram noturētu vertikālo Z asi savā vietā (tajā processā netiek patērēta strāva, bet ass turās uz magnētiskā spēka), ja to kāds gribētu izdarīt ar parasto nemagnētisko motoru tad viņš šajā statistiskajā stāvoklī patērētu elektrību. tākā šeit magnēts dara pozitīvu darbu visu laiku izstrādājot konstantu enerģijas daudzumu, tas ir viens dzīves piemērs kur skaidri redzams ka magnēts ir statistisks-energo-ģenerātors (jā nāca klāt vēlviens termins statistisks, domāju ka tā būtu pareizāk definēt magnēta statistiskās enerģijas ģenerēšanas potenciālu).


 
Un taatad, biedriiti steorn, tu kaa magneetisma speciaalists  ::  piekriiti epja domas lidojumiem shai paladzinjaa vai noveero tur shaadas taadas gigantiskas muljkjiibas?

Driiksti arii sniegt jaunaas zinjas valideeshanas plaaksnee (ja ir taadas protams).

----------


## Steorn

> Un taatad, biedriiti steorn, tu kaa magneetisma speciaalists  piekriiti epja domas lidojumiem shai paladzinjaa vai noveero tur shaadas taadas gigantiskas muljkjiibas?
> Driiksti arii sniegt jaunaas zinjas valideeshanas plaaksnee (ja ir taadas protams).


 Nu pirmkārt es neesmu nekāds speciālists un ar validēšanu man nav nekāda sakara, bet tomēr par mangētiem un magnētismu zinu vairāk par viduvēju šī foruma dalībnieku   ::  

Nu ja jau tā prasi tad varu arī pakomentēt epja garo palagu




> proti mangētam ir statistiskais magnētiskais lauks, kas manprāt ir patstāvīga enerģija,


 Magnēts ir materiāls kuram nulles ārējā magnētiskajā laukā piemīt nenulles magnētiskais lauks, kas nav nedz statistisks ne statisks, tas ir dinamisks atkarībā no ārējiem apstākļiem (temperatūra, ārējais magnētiskais lauks, utt), pastāvīgā enerģija laikam bija domāta potenciālā enerģija, jā orianantējot magnētiskos domēnus magnēts tiek "uzlādēts" ar enerģiju sakārtojot domēnus noteiktā virzienā (domēnu dabīgā tieksme ir demagnetizēties jeb ieņemt haotisku stāvokli) 




> kuru var izmantot proti pieliec bleķi pie magnētia un magnēts izstrādās darbu bleķi pievelkot protams tas notiks tikai 1nu reizi ja nebūs kāds kas to bleķi pēctam atvilks no magnēta pieliekot identisku spēku ar kuru pievilka, bet tajā 1 reizē magnēts uzģenerēja, atdeva savu enerģiju bleķim. 
> magnētiskais lauks ir spēks,enerīgja jo lai viņu radītu mākslīgi ar elektromagnētu tik patērēta enerģija tādēļ arī var uzkatīt ka magnēts ir nepārtraukts enerģijas ģenerātors kas ģenerē magnētisko lauku, kas vavkārt ir enerģija, tas ka neviens nemāk to enerģju izmantot ir cits jautājums un cita problēma..


 darbs tiks veikts jo bleķis magnētiskā lauka ietekmē nonāks no pukta A(ārpus magnētiskā lauka) punktā B(magnētiskā laka maksimums pie paša magnēta) bet bleķa potenciālā enerģija attiecībā pret magntēta virsmu tagad ir 0. lai bleķa potenciālo enerģiju dabūtu sākotnējā stāvoklī ir jāveic darbs un bleķis jānorauj no magnēta, te nekas neparasts nenotiek, apmēram tas pats kas ar gravitāciju . No šī piemēra neseko ka magnēts ir enerģijas ģenerators, magnētiskais lauks pastāv tāpēc ka elektroni riņķo, bet kāpēc viņi riņķo un nekad neapstājas - velns viņu zin  :: 
(precīzāk būtu teikt ka šajā gadījumā notiek arī daudz kas interesants, bet parasts cilvēks to nekad nepamanīs, bet ja ir jūtīgs instruments tad pie noteiktiem apstākļiem var iegūt pavisam negaidītus mērījumus)

Varu piekrist ka epja domu lidojums ir bagāts ar gamatiskām kļūdām, lietoti nepareizi terminu nosaukumi un secinājumu virkne nav loģiska, vienīgais kam es varu piekrist ka izmantojot magnētiskos materiālu notekitā veidā var saražot tik enerģijas cik vajag no nekā, pārkāpjot termodinamikas likumus.

----------


## Epis

vispār tad sanāk tā ka haļavnā enerģija ir jo redz elektroni ta rinķo apkārt ātomam ? a no kurienes viņi ņem enerģju ? tātad ir jābūt kādam enerģijas avotam kas liek viņiem riņķot, jo tur video tika teikts ka vakumam arī esot kautkāda niecīgi maza pretestība, un ja ir pretestība tad ātri vai vēlu tas elektrons piebremzēs un vairs neriņķos.
Tātad no kurienes elektrons ņem enerģiju lai kustētos ? 

Par elektromagnētiem kautko jau tādu bīju iedomājies ka tā patērētā enerģija ir tik cik siltumā aiziet, bet vienalga ir starība magnētam siltumā nekas neaiziet un kā ir tā ir tas lauks, labi ar laiku degradējās,pavājinās, bet ja izrēķiķinātu matemātiski cik daudz pa to laiku siltumā notērētu elektromagnēts tad būtu tākā es saku magnēts nepatērē neko bet izdara tik pat cik elektromagnēts patērējot enerģiju, tātad abi dara darbu, bet starpība ir tāda ka viens patērē elektrību bet otrs nepatērē.

----------


## Steorn

> vispār tad sanāk tā ka haļavnā enerģija ir jo redz elektroni ta rinķo apkārt ātomam ? a no kurienes viņi ņem enerģju ? tātad ir jābūt kādam enerģijas avotam kas liek viņiem riņķot, jo tur video tika teikts ka vakumam arī esot kautkāda niecīgi maza pretestība, un ja ir pretestība tad ātri vai vēlu tas elektrons piebremzēs un vairs neriņķos.
> Tātad no kurienes elektrons ņem enerģiju lai kustētos ? 
> 
> Par elektromagnētiem kautko jau tādu bīju iedomājies ka tā patērētā enerģija ir tik cik siltumā aiziet, bet vienalga ir starība magnētam siltumā nekas neaiziet un kā ir tā ir tas lauks, labi ar laiku degradējās,pavājinās, bet ja izrēķiķinātu matemātiski cik daudz pa to laiku siltumā notērētu elektromagnēts tad būtu tākā es saku magnēts nepatērē neko bet izdara tik pat cik elektromagnēts patērējot enerģiju, tātad abi dara darbu, bet starpība ir tāda ka viens patērē elektrību bet otrs nepatērē.


 Magnēts neko netērē uztorot savu magnētisko lauku, arī elektromagnēts neko netērētu ja to sasaldētu līdz supravadītspējas temperatūrai, par elektroniem es neko pats nezinu, es tikai nedaudz pārzinu magnētisma praktisko pusi, ar jautājumu "no kurienes tad tā enerģija rodas" lai nodarbojas zinātnieki. Bet ka tā rodas tas priekš manis ir fakts.

----------


## zzz

Jaaa, nu labi, es noticeeju, steorns iespeejams arii nav epja klons, bet tik un taa ar defektiiviem priekshstatiem par fiziku.

Ladna, tas pats vecais uzdevums:

1 kg smags magneets karaajas pie lustras 3 metru augstumaa no griidas (pienjemam ka istaba atrodas uz ekvatora juuras liimenii) Nu ka, biedriishi epis un steorns luugtum apreekjiniet  cik daudz darba shis pastraadaa tur karaadamies vienas diennakts laikaa.

biedriitis steorns tiek arii aicinaats pamatot savu zajavu:



> izmantojot magnētiskos materiālu notekitā veidā var saražot tik enerģijas cik vajag no nekā, pārkāpjot termodinamikas likumus.

----------


## Steorn

> 1 kg smags magneets karaajas pie lustras 3 metru augstumaa no griidas (pienjemam ka istaba atrodas uz ekvatora juuras liimenii) Nu ka, biedriishi epis un steorns luugtum apreekjiniet  cik daudz darba shis pastraadaa tur karaadamies vienas diennakts laikaa.


 Tu mani par idiotu uzskati vai kā   ::   Ja nekas nekur nepārvietojas tad arī darbs netiek veikts (ja runa iet tikai par mehānisko darbu, temperatūras svārstības neņemam vērā), gaidi kaut vai mūžību, darbs tiks paveikts tikai tad ja lustra kopā ar magnētu nokritīs  ::  




> biedriitis steorns tiek arii aicinaats pamatot savu zajavu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  izmantojot magnētiskos materiālu noteiktā veidā var saražot tik enerģijas cik vajag no nekā, pārkāpjot termodinamikas likumus.


  Tu tiešām ceri ka es tagad ņemšu un visu izstāstīšu ? tas jau skaitās Steorn intelektuālais īpašums. Vienīgais ko es tev varu pastāstīt pašu vienkāršāko paņēmienu kā likvidēt enerģiju to pats Šons (Sean McCarthy, CEO of Steorn)  publiskajā forumā izklāsītja jau 2006.gada decembrī, ja tas tevi protams interesē. Visiem jau interesē tieši enerģijas iegūšana, bet enerģijas zaudēšanai arī ir sava nozīme, izmantojot šo metodi laboratoriskos apstākļos var konstatēt enerģijas nezūdamības likuma neatbilstību eksperimenta rezultātiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

1. Par piekto gadu un Domburšovu.  Izskatījas, ka visi uzaicinātie pārsvarā rūpējas par savu lauciņu un kopējo bildi netver.  Vecāku pārstāvis gan pareizi atzīmēja, ka gluži kā atvērto kodu varētu ministrija paziņot, kas kur jāzin un par velti izpaltīt netā.  Tāpat uzradās problēma, ka LV nemērā daudz apgūst augstāko izglītību un stipri par maz vidējo profesionālo.  Pārsteidza LU rektors ar tekstu par Bērklija universitātes 30% studentiem, kuri skolā fiziku nav mācījušies - so, LV arī tā nav problēma. Un 5 minūtes šai tēmai ar bija par maz.
2. Par enerģiju un izgudrojumiem. Būtu labi, ja visādas neizpētītās lietiņas netiktu jauktas ar vienkāršo kogenerācijas - siltumsūkņa  200% variantu  :: 
no kurināmā energijas un otra enerģijas avota  ::   ( šite ir apslēpta riebīga psihologiska manipulācija, jo no 2 enerģijas avotiem var dabūt 200% no viena enerģijas avota)
3. Šovakar LTV būs Discovery zinātnes vakars, paskatamies  :: 

Izklaidei un padomāšanai
http://oregonvortex.com/

----------


## a_masiks

> bet tomēr par mangētiem un magnētismu zinu vairāk par viduvēju šī foruma dalībnieku


 Ja? Tiešām tā domā?... nu nu....



> Magnēts ir materiāls kuram *nulles ārējā magnētiskajā laukā* piemīt nenulles magnētiskais lauks, kas nav nedz statistisks ne statisks, tas ir dinamisks atkarībā no ārējiem apstākļiem (temperatūra, *ārējais magnētiskais lauks*, utt),


 Tā būtu lielā specālista atklāsme?  Vai kādu sīku pretrunu nesaskati?




> orianantējot magnētiskos domēnus magnēts tiek "uzlādēts" ar enerģiju sakārtojot domēnus noteiktā virzienā (domēnu dabīgā tieksme ir demagnetizēties jeb ieņemt haotisku stāvokli)


 Paliek mulsiošs jautājums - kāda tāda mārrutka pēc Zemeslodei IR savs magnētiskais lauks, kurš nafig Zemi (!!!!) uzmagnetizēja (un KĀ???), kāpēc magnetizācija nezūd, un kāpēc ģeologiskajās fosīlijās ir pēdas tam, ka Zemes magnēta poli mainījušies vietām (tb - mainījusies polarizācija uz pretējo)??


Par enerģijas iegūšanu no nekā... ne pirmo gadu tūkstoti tas tiek muļāts.  Viss tiek izprovēts. Kāpēc gan magnētisms lai būtu kaut kāds izņēmums?

----------


## Steorn

> Vai kādu sīku pretrunu nesaskati?


 Ja tu saskati kādu pretrunu tad tev būtu jāpalasa Fizikas pamatkurss par magnētismu   :: 




> Paliek mulsiošs jautājums - kāda tāda mārrutka pēc Zemeslodei IR savs magnētiskais lauks, kurš nafig Zemi (!!!!) uzmagnetizēja (un KĀ???), kāpēc magnetizācija nezūd, un kāpēc ģeologiskajās fosīlijās ir pēdas tam, ka Zemes magnēta poli mainījušies vietām (tb - mainījusies polarizācija uz pretējo)??


 Ko nezinu to nezinu, neesmu ģeologs, tas tīri labi varētu būt tavs lauciņš   ::  




> Par enerģijas iegūšanu no nekā... ne pirmo gadu tūkstoti tas tiek muļāts.  Viss tiek izprovēts. Kāpēc gan magnētisms lai būtu kaut kāds izņēmums?


 Nopietnās laboratorijās tas netiek provēts (kurš tad daudz maz sakarīgs zinātnieks to uztvers nopietni ?) Enerģijas nezūdamības likuma pārkāpšana būs pēdējais uz ko zinātnieki izskaidros "dīvainos" mērījumu rezultātus.

----------


## zzz

> Tu mani par idiotu uzskati vai kā


 Vispaar jaa, uzskatu. Nu bet dotajaa gadiijumaa driiksti sevi apsveikt - vismaz shajaa shaurajaa jautaajumaa tu esi taalu paarsniedzis beerninja epja sajeegas liimeni par fiziku. Beerninsh epis joprojaam domaa, ka magneets ar savu karaashanaas faktu vien, producee energjiju un dara darbu, skatiit vinja traktaataa par magneetismu. 

>Tu tiešām ceri ka es tagad ņemšu un visu izstāstīšu ? tas jau skaitās Steorn intelektuālais īpašums. 

Taks. Biedriitis steorns atkal kautriigi ziimeejas ar to ka shis aciimredzot ir kaads no tiem zinaatniekiem-ekspertiem, kureejiem steorns kantoris uzticeejis vinju drazu valideet un licis dokumentus par neizpaushanu parakstiit. Nu tad tas pats jautaajums no kura tu iepriekseejo reizi aizmuki - cel ka augshaa savus akadeemiskos kredentiaaljus, lai redzam tavu kvalifikaaciju. steorna nosleepumus driiksti turpinaat uzciitiigi glabaat.  

> varu pastāstīt pašu vienkāršāko paņēmienu kā likvidēt enerģiju to pats Šons (Sean McCarthy, CEO of Steorn)  publiskajā forumā izklāsītja jau 2006.gada decembrī,

Nu, klaaj ar valjaa, veelams ar eksperimenta detaljaam. Tukshas runas buus par iisu.  Pie kam man pat ir lielas aizdomas, ka zinu, kuraa vietaa steornisti lohanuljis, te epis jau ziimeejaas ar steornismu skrandaam, tachu driiz paastaaja, kad slavenaa validaacija nospraaga. Nu jauki ka biedriitis steorns pats ir daudz ciitiigaaks ticeetaajs un gaidiitaajs.

----------


## zzz

> Izklaidei un padomāšanai
> http://oregonvortex.com/


 raimondinj, nu tad tev ir beidzot pieskjiilis, ka oregonas lohotrons ir tikai parastas optiskaas iluuzijas, vai arii joprojaam plaanpraatojies par mistiskajaam energjijaam tur?

----------


## Velko

> Nopietnās laboratorijās tas netiek provēts (kurš tad daudz maz sakarīgs zinātnieks to uztvers nopietni ?) Enerģijas nezūdamības likuma pārkāpšana būs pēdējais uz ko zinātnieki izskaidros "dīvainos" mērījumu rezultātus.


 Nuja, bet nenopietnās laboratorijās gan viss notiek...

Mērot ar ķīniešu multimetriem, švaku kontaktu pie spailēm utt. jau nav nekādas problēmas overunity dabūt. Es ar' reiz brīnījos - voltmetrs barošanā rāda 0V, bet shēma tik un tā darbojas.

Vai biju salodējis shēmu, kura darbojas no zero-point enerģijas? Nekā - nācās čāpot uz veikalu pēc jauniem testera vadiem.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja tu saskati kādu pretrunu tad tev būtu jāpalasa Fizikas pamatkurss par magnētismu


 Nu, vispār šoreiz pietiek ar loģiku. Ja apskatām magnētu nulles ārējā magnētiskajā laukā - tas ir bezjebkāda ārējā magnētiskā lauka, tad runāt par tā dinamismu ārēja magnētiska lauka ietekmē ir neloģiski. Kā arī apraksts galīgi nedefinē elektromagnētu. Kāpēc tā? Elektromagnēts neir magnēts?




> Ko nezinu to nezinu, neesmu ģeologs, tas tīri labi varētu būt tavs lauciņš


 Paga... es te par Zemes magnētisko lauku runāju! Viens te izteicās, ka zin par magnētiem un magnētismu vairāk par vidusmēra foruma biedru. A uz konkrētiem jautājumiem nezkāpēc sūta lasīt skolas fiziku un ģeoloģiju... kota - pašam atbildes neir?




> Nopietnās laboratorijās tas netiek provēts (kurš tad daudz maz sakarīgs zinātnieks to uztvers nopietni ?)


 A kurš tad uztver nopietni? Daudz maz nesakarīgi zinātnieki?

----------


## M_J

Izskatās, ka te dažiem foruma biedriem tūlūt, tūlīt būs gatavs mūžīgais dzinējs. Varbūt atliksim apspriešanu līdz brīdim, kad tiks publiski demonstrēts darbojošmies eksemplārs.
 p.s. Neaizmirstiet laicīgi pasūtīt fraku Nobela prēmijas pasniegšanas ceremonijai!

----------


## Steorn

> Nu, vispār šoreiz pietiek ar loģiku. Ja apskatām magnētu nulles ārējā magnētiskajā laukā - tas ir bezjebkāda ārējā magnētiskā lauka, tad runāt par tā dinamismu ārēja magnētiska lauka ietekmē ir neloģiski.


 Kur tu esi redzējis magnētu kuram histerēzes cilpa kaut nelielā daļā būtu absolūti horizontāla   ::   Pēc tavas pārliecības sanāk ka magnēts stingri ieņem savu magnētiskā lauka stiprumu un ne pa kam to nemaina ne bezgalīgi lielā ne bezgalīgi negatīvā ārējā magnētiskā laukā   ::  




> Kā arī apraksts galīgi nedefinē elektromagnētu. Kāpēc tā? Elektromagnēts neir magnēts?


 Elektromagnēts ir no nedaudz citas operas, magnētiskais lauks ir stingri proporcionāls strāvai + serdes magnētiskais lauks




> Ko nezinu to nezinu, neesmu ģeologs, tas tīri labi varētu būt tavs lauciņš
> 
> 
>  Paga... es te par Zemes magnētisko lauku runāju! Viens te izteicās, ka zin par magnētiem un magnētismu vairāk par vidusmēra foruma biedru. A uz konkrētiem jautājumiem nezkāpēc sūta lasīt skolas fiziku un ģeoloģiju... kota - pašam atbildes neir?


 Es tak teicu ka neesmu nekāds speciālists, pie tam vēl ģeologs. Cilvēks nevar būt speciālists visos jautājumos.




> Nopietnās laboratorijās tas netiek provēts (kurš tad daudz maz sakarīgs zinātnieks to uztvers nopietni ?)
> 
> 
>  A kurš tad uztver nopietni? Daudz maz nesakarīgi zinātnieki?


 Nu es ceru ka tie 22 zinātnieki kas validē steorn apgalvojumus dara visu nepieciešamo kas kārtīgam zinātniekam pienākas.

----------


## Steorn

> Izskatās, ka te dažiem foruma biedriem tūlūt, tūlīt būs gatavs mūžīgais dzinējs. Varbūt atliksim apspriešanu līdz brīdim, kad tiks publiski demonstrēts darbojošmies eksemplārs.
>  p.s. Neaizmirstiet laicīgi pasūtīt fraku Nobela prēmijas pasniegšanas ceremonijai!


 Tu piedāvā gaidīt līdz brīdim kad Steorn nodemonstrēs strādājošu eksemplāru ? Iespējams tev ir taisnība, jo pašlaik lielākā daļa šajā forumā mani uzskata par idiotu   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

No malas varētu likties, ka VISAS idejas ir sliktas. Tomēr topika kontekstā interesanti ir, kā sabiedriba uztver reālas idejas un cik vispar ir ta spēja tās idejas izvertēt. 
1. Paņemsim to pašu veco biodegvielas izamntošanas ideju. Kā zemnieku arguments ir dzirdēts, ka ja jau tas butu tik izdevigi, tad būtu plaši ieviests. Angliski lasošās publikas lielais arguments ir šitais teksts
http://seekingalpha.com/article/85256-b ... flationary
cilvēks domā, ka ja prot lasīt angliski un vinam šis teksts PATĪK , tad tā ir taisnība. Tādi interesanti fakti, kā cik no publikas zina kaut ko par degvielas ražošanas un degšanas ķīmiju, eļļas silditaja aprēķiniem un cik spēj pamatot ar kaut ko citu, nekā ar kādu autoritati vispār paliek ārpus apspriešanas.
(ja autoritate saka, ka skolā fiziku nevajag, tad ta arī ir).

2. Kogenerācijas un siltumsūkņi. Nu kādam jabūt izpratnes līmenim, lai nesaprastu, ka koģenerācijas 10 vai 100 kilovati ne ar ko nav sliktāki par Latvenergo HESa kilovatiem un ka zināmos apstākļos no 2 enerģijas avotiem - kurināmā un zemes uzkrāta siltuma, kam atņem to siltumu, var to 200% dabūt.  Bet lielais arguments temodinamikas likumi vispār tiek izmantoti aplami, 2 enerģijas avoti kā koncepcija tiek noliegta vispār.

3. Skābekļa membrānas un iekšdedzes dzinēji. Komercializēts, efektīvs aparāts, kas stacionāros apstakļos jau tagad , bremzejot ģeneratoru, var tikt izmantos lielaaks skābekļa koncentrācijas uzkrāšanai un auto problēma ir tikai laika jautājums.
http://www.howard.co.kr/newproduct/oxyg ... alance.htm
http://www.holtecllc.com/projectlist.html

un tagad, ja notiek kādas diskusijas ar kaut vai studentiem, kuri pamanās sastrīdēties par to, cik co2 rodas, degot oglēm un metānam, vai arī fizku apgūst tikai  augstskolā, tad kā viņi sapratīs kaut ko tādu???  Loģiski, ka slēpsies autoritāšu ēnā un viss.  Tapat kā par aukstuma ķēdi, skolu pulciņiem, labu macību materiālu pieejamību utt, tā vieta čakarēs santīmu par dārgajam mācību grāmatām. Tāpec jau ir tik svarīgi skatīties to sabiedriskas diskusijas kvalitāti.

Ja par tam brīvajām enerģijām, tad vajad tik savakt kaut procentu no ta, ko saule  dod gan siltuma, gan elektrības, gan fotosintēzes veidā un viss būs ok, nevajag nekādu tumšo matēriju (pie kuras daudzi grib pieskaitīt arī reālus projektus). 

turpiniet rezonēt par iepriekšējo tēmu  ::

----------


## M_J

Visas idejas nav sliktas! Bet šeit jau nav runa par jaunām idejām. Pārsvarā tas, kas šeit tiek pasniegts kā jauna ideja ir kaut kas banāli vienkāršs, bezgalīgi daudz reižu apmuļļāts un gan teorētiski, gan praktiski atzīts kā nestrādājošs. Ja kādam gribas par to visu lieku reizi pārliecināties - ir taču visas iespējas "ģeniālo" ideju pārbaudīt praksē vai nu klusi un slepeni, vai visu publicējot forumā, kā to dara Epis. Man tikai žēl, ka viņš visus savus projektus pamet pusceļā, tā arī nenoskaidrojis, kāpēc tas nestrādā, bet ķeras pie nākošā, vēl grandiozāka. Bet Epis kādeiz kaut ko arī uzbūvēs, jo viņš DARA! Un viņš arī neuzmetas par nezkādu pāri stāvošu ekspertu un situācijas kvalitatīvu analizētāju. Piedod Raimond, bet tava "kvalitatīvā analīze" vismaz jautājumos, kurus es pārzinu nav vērā ņemama. Lai par kaut kādu jautājumu puslīdz nopietni spriestu, ir jāzin mazliet vairāk, kā izlasāms pirmajos 10 googles izdotajos rezultātos. Jautājums - ko Tu Raimond pats savām rokām esi uztaisījis/saremontējis no visa tā, par ko te tik autoritatīvi izsakies?

----------


## Raimonds1

Es te rakstīju par to, ka tiek sapludinātas kopā gan kritikas par visādiem melnajiem matērijas projektiem, gan reali projekti.
Un šajā gadījumā man svarīgakais liekas nevis tas, cik kurš ko ir uztaisījis, bet gan cik var sekot domai par membrānām, siltumsūkņiem, koģenerāciju vai ko citu un cik pavelkas uz šitādu te visa vienā maisa sabāšanu un nolikšanu. 
Darītāju koncepcijas vari apskatit Domburšova ierakstā.

----------


## M_J

Piedod, Raimond, bet Tu pats esi uzskatāms piemērs, ka cilvēks bez praktiska darba pieredzes nav spējīgs atšķirt reālus projektus no "visādiem melnajiem matērijas produktiem", kā Tu izsakies. Arī vērā ņemama eksaktā izglītība, atšķirībā no ZZZ, vectēva, Tev nav, tas nav noslēpjams. Ja dod padomus, lūdzams, vispirms pārbaudi pats, vai tā lieta strādā!

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas tā vispārīgi. Konkrēti, kurš no minētajiem apgalvojumiem ir nepareizs.

Te ir loģiskais 1 un loģiskais 0 tam testera projektam.  Vai tas tiek pieņemts kā arguments elektronikā, kur jārealize 30 un 50 kiloomu atšķiršana.
Vai shēma ir jātaisa? Ja man to nevajag.  Bet redz, tiek jau apstrīdēts viss!

----------


## M_J

Jā ir tā shēma jātaisa! Lai Tu pats personīgi aplauztos uz visiem zemūdens akmeņiem, kurus Tu, būdams bez prakses, pašreiz vienkārši neredzi! Cilvēki ar praksi tādus zemūdens akmeņus redz un uz tiem norāda. Protams, ilgstošu mocību rezultātā Tu varbūt pat iegūsi strādājošu shēmu, un tad arī būsi sapratis, cik šis risinājums ir neracionāls.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tu atkal  nesaprati. Ta shēma nav jātaisa. Tā ir neracionāla un var tikt izmantota pāris specialos gadījumos. Bet cik no tiem, kas lasa, saprot, ka tā ir uztaisāma. Cik no tiem kaut ko nozīmē virknes   120, 140, 160, 180, 200 un paralēlā 7,5 , 8,3 ,  9,4 , 10,7  , 12.5 kiloomu varianti un to atpazīšana pat bez 4 ieeju loģikas.  Cik lasītajiem da jebko nozīme tehniski argumenti un cik pavelkas uz patīk/nepatīk argumentiem.  Tas nav nekāds tur superizgudrojums, bet gan norāde, kā notiek apiešanās ar faktiem.
Piemēram, tas aukstuma ķēdes princips.  Tehniski nav nekādas problēmas vakcīnu ielikt aukstuma somā un ne brīdi neļaut tai pacelties virs, teiksim plus 4 grādi.  Problēmas sākas tad, ka pāris nedēļas nav elektribas un visiem liekas OK, ka nav ģeneratoru vai arī ka jāņotājs līgojot 4 dienas ir ik pa laikam esot slēdzis savu auto ledusskapi pie konkrētas aķa ietilpības un nekas nav jāpārbauda.  Tātad tehniski viss ir skaidrs, bet cilvēciski, ja iesaistītie nesaprot, kas ir volti un ampērstundas, tiek pieļautas klūdas. Tāpēc jau tā sistēmanalīze ir nepieciešama.

----------


## dmd

> 2. Kogenerācijas un siltumsūkņi. Nu kādam jabūt izpratnes līmenim, lai nesaprastu, ka koģenerācijas 10 vai 100 kilovati ne ar ko nav sliktāki par Latvenergo HESa kilovatiem un ka zināmos apstākļos no 2 enerģijas avotiem - kurināmā un zemes uzkrāta siltuma, kam atņem to siltumu, var to 200% dabūt. Bet lielais arguments temodinamikas likumi vispār tiek izmantoti aplami, 2 enerģijas avoti kā koncepcija tiek noliegta vispār.


 ehh, tu vēl joprojām neesi sapratis. nav jau nevienam problēma, ka ar 10 vatiem sūknē silto ūdeni iegūstot teiksim 20vatus. problēma ir tajā, ka nedrīkst apgalvot, ka aparātam ir 200% lietderības koificients vai efektivitāte (kā nu kuro brīdi kurš apgalvo). enerģija, lai sasildītu to pašu silto ūdeni tomēr ir patērēta, kaut arī ļoti globālā mērogā. tikpat labi varētu apgalvot, ka karloslv saules kolektoram ir bezgalīgs lietderības koificients (vai efektivitāte), jo tas izstrādājums vispār nepatērē enerģiju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es par to ekonomisko efektu, ka sadedzināts tiek tik un tik kurināmā un iegūst 2x vairāk enerģiju.  
Pirms gadiem 8 man bija spīdoša ideja  ::   par sirds vārstuļu diagnostiku. Tā kā tad, kad jau var troksņus dzirdēt, process ir aizgājis par tālu un cilvēka auss jūtība tieši zemo frekvenču diapazonā nekāda izcilā nav, bija ideja viltīgi izvietojot mikrofonus, tos skaņu ar labu softu apstrādāt, paātrināt, sūtīt pa netu apstrādei un akustiskos fenomenus pamanīt kaut vai pāris nedēļas ātrāk, pirms tie dzirdami ar ausi un redzami fonokardiogrammā ( sirds skaņu pierakstā). Tad nu bīdīju projektu un sapratu, kāda ir tā struktūra, kad projekta organizators pieņēmājs nefilmē neko par tēmu, patentu lietām un speciālistu sadarbībai nav nekāda strukturēta tiesiska rāmja un projekta pietiekumā prasa cik cilvēkus nodarbini - no 100-200 vai no 1000 līdz 2000  ::   .  Izstastīju projekta ideju un pats tik to uzzinaju, ka softi un hārdwāre šādam projektam ir pieejami un dārgi maksā  :: 
tad es arī sapratu, ka 90% no jebkāda projekta panākumiem ir tieši šita te sačakaretā sistēma.


http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/top ... cyclopedia

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hb ... rsens.html

----------


## vecteevs

nez kaadeelj citiem savas labaas idejas, sanaak izbiidiit un tieshi tev ne?!! Un ko nez dara EKG ?

----------


## zzz

> man bija spīdoša ideja par sirds vārstuļu diagnostiku.
> 
>  Tad nu bīdīju projektu un sapratu, kāda ir tā struktūra,


 Heheee, raimondinj, pastaasti KAADU lietderiigu funkciju tu vispaar vareetu veikt shaadaa projektaa?

Kardiologjijaa raimondinsh - apalja nuliite.

Datu apstraades un analiizes algoritmos   - tas pats.

Vienkaarshi kodeeshanaa - arii kjuu.

Nu tad ko tu tur gribeeji - seedeet par priekshnieku un dot visiem vadoshos noraadiijumus no vispaariigi abstraktaam poziicijaam? Suudu buushana, priekshniekam ir arii pienakums sagaadaat naudu projekta funkcioneeshanai un organizeet to. Kuru tu nespeeji izpildiit. Liidz ar to chuss, raimondinsh kaa projekta priekshnieks arii izgaazaas, kaa nespeejiigs veikt savas funkcijas.

Veel protams taads nieks ka arii bez visas raimondinja spozhaas idejas shaadi peetiijumi notika, tika publiceeti un pashlaik ir arii nopeerkami gatavu produktu veidaa. Taa pilniigi shodu - Zargis Acoustic Cardioscan. Bet nu alternatiivi apdaavinaatajiem izgudrotaajiem tas ir raksturiigi - lepni ignoreet konkurentus un izlikties ka taadu vispaar nav. Arii gadiijumos ja konkurenti raimodinjam ir sen klokji ielikushi.

Edit maza nianse: kantora Zargis pirmsaakumi un prototipi mekleejami gadinjus 11 atpakalj. raimondinja spozhajai idejai tikai gadinji 8 peec vinja pasha izteicieniem. Nisanaaks paraudaat ka raimondinja spozho ideju nozagushi.

----------


## M_J

Nu bija lieliska ideja! Astoņi gadi ir pagājuši. Kas ir izdarīts? Kur ir kaut vai nepilnīgs un nepabeigts aparāts? Astoņos gados arī viens cilvēks var kaut ko uztaisīt. Nesapņo, ka Tu tikai pametīsi idejas, bet melno darbu darīs citi! Ej pa priekšu, dari pats, ar personīgo piemēru parādi citiem, kā tās lietas darāmas, tad Tev noticēs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kurā gadā un pēc kāda algoritma apstrādāja no 3 miķiem iegūtos datus   :: 
Man jau toreiz pietika zināšanu, lai izvērtētu, ko tāds projekts var dot.  Tāpat saprast, vai tās akustiskās signāla izmaiņas ir vai nav noķertas, gana par skaņas apstrādi tiku interesējies.  Tagad ir jauns algoritms, kurš par ķilavu maizi netiks stāstīts  :: 

Bet letiņi jau pat sēnes māca citiem, tikai ne savējiem audzēt  :: 
http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/latvija/regio ... ?id=561209

un projektus mēs arī bīdam
http://www.delfi.lv/news/national/fundi ... d=20229632

----------


## vecteevs

> Tagad ir jauns algoritms, kurš par ķilavu maizi netiks stāstīts


 Ta redz kaads tu raimond, savu uuberepisko skanjas apstraades sheemu  nestaasti citiem, tachu seeenju audzeetaju, kursh paardevies lietuvieshiem, gan  nolaadi.

----------


## zzz

Zargisam - straadaajoshss aparaats, raimondinjam - varena kruuts izriezshana un runas par slepeni jauno algoritmu. 

Nez, raimondinj, manupraat izgudrotaaji no Zargisa ir krietni vairaak paveikushi, tev taa neliekas?

----------


## Epis

Tāda ir tā dzīves realiztēte un mācība visiem izgudrotājiem, ka nevaig izgudrot lietas kuras pats nevari uztaisīt vismaz protatipa līmenī, vai arī mazu sēriju, jo savādāk naudu nenopelnīsi ar saviem izgudrojumiem, un no patentiem jēga arī nav nekāda. 

Tas es pēc savas pieredzes vairs neizgudrošu lietas kuras pats nevaru reāli uztaisīt, protams ka visādas unreal idejas ir bījušas bet kāda jēga? nekāda. 

ir tā ka tie kas grib izgudrot kādu matreālu lietu kas ir jārežo es silti ieteiktu sekot manam piemēram un apgūt,mācītes CNC tehnoloģijas un to būvi + arī elektronikas būvi lai tad varētu realizēt savus "izgudrojumus" savādāk paši saprotat ka tas izgudrošanas proccess bieži vien prasa reālu protatipus un tad ja tev nav iekārtu tad ej un skraidi apkārt pa pasauli un meklē kurš tev taisīt vienu eksemplāru un parasti protatipi "bargi" maksā, elektronikā mums te Lv ir paveicies ka var uzgaisīt PCB pa lēto, tākā elektronika priekš inovātoriem ir ļoti pateicīga sfēra  :: , viss pateicīgākā protams ir programmēšana tur izņemot kompi neko vispār nevaig un kompis jau ir katram. 

atgādināšu ka es esu izgudrojis krutāko pēc parametriem BMX ričuka rumbu kuras ass konstruktīvi ir vieglāka un stiprāka nekā standart rumbām + minimāls detaļu skaits un man uz sava ričuka tā rubma stāv virsū. un tas ir otrais protatips jo pirmais bīj galīgi garām un no alumīnija, kuru  pārbaudot reāli dzīvē salocijām  :: 

un izgudroju es to rumbu tīri uz intuīciju,loģiku,ar savu koledžas humanitāro izglītību, bez formulām, protams vēlāk es iemācījos autokad vēl vēlāk vienu FEA modelēšanas progu un tad arī redzēju ko tad esu uz intuīciju izgudrojis un mana intuīcija izrādījās patiesa. tāka loģika vispārējā izpratne par llietām ir ļoti spēcīga lieta.

----------


## Epis

Vispār izgudrošana manprāt ir kā atkarība, proti tiko esi kautko izgudrojis patiešām tādu labu tad rodās tā lielā eiforīja,kaifs un tas tev tālāk liek domāt vēll,vēll, lai atkal dabūtu to kaifu, un tā rodās atkarība, un jo grūtāks smagāks process, un grandiozāks izgudrojums, jo lielāks kaifs, tieši tas pats arī ir sportā, ja esi pirmais, vai vari ko tādu ko nevar citi (es daudzko esu varējis, uztaisījis pirmais ko daraugi nevarēja) tad tev arī ir kaifs,lepnums gandarījums, un tas ir tas kas tev liek trenēties un iet uz priekšu, lai sasniegtu labākus rezultātus, vienvārd sakot tas ir azarts, tikai es tagat to savu azartu novirzu praktiskākās lietderīgākās lietās, un sportu esu aizvietojis ar izgudrošanu, un DIY variantu.
Tikai nevaig pārprast un aiziet galejībās.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu jēga ir tāda, ka Tu vari salīdzinat to, ko esi izdomajis, vai to kāds cits jau nav izdarījis  :: 
Man gan ir tā, ka es, tad kad tā ideja ir izdomāta, man paliek neinteresanti.  Tam skaņas apstrādes variantam palasijos par skaņas apstrādes programmam kompī, visādām Sound Forge utt. un man pietika, lai saprastu, ka to var dabūt iekšā pāris mikroshēmās un uztaisīt gatavu mantu.  Tāpat no telpā izvietotiem mikrofoniem, no kuriem dabūtie signāli tiek analogi viens no otra atņemti vai summmēti man kļuva skaidrs, ka to var izdarīt arī , vispirms skaņu nofiltrējot caur frekvenču filtriem un tikkai tad jaucot kopā dabūt skaņu no tādas vietas, kur fiziski to miķi nolikt nevar. Utt utjpr. 
Toreiz gan speciālisti neņēmās to iedzīvināt softā un hārdwārē  ::   lai gan uzmanīgi uzklausīja  :: 

slava Zargisam !  Vērtīga manta un lai veicas.  Tas gan nenozīmē, ka man tagad būtu jāuztraucas.

http://knl.lv/raksti/521/komenti/#komenti

----------


## zzz

Nu re cik jauki. raimondinsh publiski deklareeja saveejo - RAIMONDINJA PRINCIPU.

Taa buutiiba ir ka raimondinjam izfantazeet viskautko un ziimeeties ar to dikti patiik, bet realizeet savus izfantazeejumus praksee gan ir pofigu, neinteresanti un garlaiciigi. Jaapuulaas, rokas jaasmeeree, un tad veel: oi, a kapeec mana spozhaa ideja nestraadaa? - tas viss nav prieksh raimondinja, vinsh savus izgudrojumus buuvee tikai ar meeles tirinaashanu.

Nesmukaas sekas no taa ir ka shaadu dziives principu rezultaataa raimondinju pilniigi pamatoti uzskata par bezatbildiigu tukshmuldeetaaju.

----------


## Epis

Nupat ienāca prātā viena ideja par to biodegvielu.

Kā ir āboliem,plūmēm no tiem tač arī var spirtu dabūt ? šogad ir tāda baigi labā plūmju raža man dārziņā plūmei 4 lieli zari nolūza no katra zara kādi 15kg plūmju (protams zaļu) un ābolu arī daudz, protams to koku ir maz, bet puvušo āboļu,plūmju muca jau ir pilna un tur jau sāk pamazām smirdēt  ::  bet nu būs jau laikam jāaprok.

no šādas spirta iegūšanas būtu 2vi labumi, 1 āboli no kuriem iegūst to spirtu un tad kad ābele paliks veca viņu varēs nocirst un kā malku izmantot  :: . un ražiba man lekās ka ābelēm ir ļoti liela, labā ražā no 1 ābeles var bagi daudz ābolu novākt (pāris maisus mierīgi) tākā vai kāds ir pētījījis un salīdzinājis ābolus spirta iegūšanai ar to rapsi,graudiem proti no kura var iegūt lielāku ražu no zemes platīgas un iegūldītā darba (ābele ir jāiestāda tikai 1 reizi un tad ražo kādus 10-15gadus, tākā ar traktoru nav jābraukā 9vienīgi zālīte jāpapļauj, bet to var darīt arī kautkādi lopi.

----------


## M_J

Un kas mums būtu jāsecina no iekopētā teksta?

----------


## Raimonds1

Ka fiziķis uzskata, ka skolās var nebūt fizika dēļ Bērklijas apmeklējuma.
Ka var neuzdot jautājumu  CIK  ir pilotskolu?
Ka Latvijai vajag savus pētījumus un datu apstrādi un ka uz ārzemju pētījumiem ne vienmer var paļauties, kā gadījumā ar piekto gadu.
Ka labi mācibu materiāli ir pietiekamā skaitā jāgatavo ārpus izglītības iestādēm.
Ka ilgtermiņa lēmumi, kam būtu jābūt valsts prioritātem tiek daļēji pārnesti uz pašvaldību gudro pleciem, kuri var dažas nianses arī neuztvert.

nu apmēram tādi bija mani secinājumi.

----------


## M_J

Ha, izrādās Universitāte ir smagi kļūdījusies izvēloties par rektoru Mārci Auziņu nevis Raimondu. Ja nopietni, tam, ko apgalvo Mārcis Auziņš, tomēr ticu mazliet vairāk, kā Raimonda teikajam. Kaut vai salīdzinot abu veikumus pedagoģijas lauciņā. Auziņš jau daudzus gadus māca fizikas studentus un ir spējīgs novērtēt viņu spēju apgūt materiālu arī saistībā ar radiopulciņa esamību vai neesamību skolā. Ja Raimonds to nezina, varu pačukstēt, ka tas, ko māca augstskolā, tomēr mazliet atšķiras no vidusskolas fizikas kursa. Tajā laikā, kad mācījos fizmatos, katru gadu pirmajā kursā iestājās pāris īsti fizikas fanāti, savas vidusskolas klases fizikas zvaigznes, kurus, kāda netaisnība, izmeta vēlākais no trešā kursa. Tie bija cilvēki pārņemti ar fiziku un "jaunām idejām" no bērna kājas. Izmeta gan viņus gan ne dēļ viņu ģeniālajām idejām. Vienkārši viņi nespēja pavilkt tādas banālas lietas kā analītiskā ģeometrija, diferenciālvienādojumi, elektrodinamika, teorētiskā mehānika. Nopietns filtrs bija tā sauktās matfizmetodes pie Dzenīša. Ja slaistus un dzērājus meta ārā bez žēlastības, tad šos nabadziņus vilka līdz pēdējam, arī pasniedzējiem bija draņķīga sajūta izmetot centīgu studentu, kurš ar n-to piegājienu nevar un nevar nokārtot eksāmenu vai ieskaiti. Parasti jau šie cilvēki bez augstākās izglītības nepalika - aizgāja uz citu augstskolu vai fakultāti, kas bija piemērotāka viņu spējām pabeidza to, un, iespējams, tagad aktīvi iesaistās diskusijās par izglītības kvalitāti.

----------


## Raimonds1

Patiesībā jau viss nav tik vienkārši. Tā sauktā Valmieras grupa, kura esot bijis arī bijušais izglītības ministrs Piebalgs, pats fiziķis, arī piedalījās piektā gada problēmas radīšanā.  Un tā Koķes un Gruškevica smīnēšana Auziņa domu izpausmes laikā arī kaut ko pasaka par tiem vēsturiskajiem notikumiem, ko tikai viņi paši zina. Un cik nez ir to kolēģu, kas Auziņa vārdiem runājot,  ir atšķirīgās pozīcijas?  

Ja nu par vēsturi, tad Einšteins mācību laikā tika atzīts par neperspektīvu.
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=Einstein+Heizenberg
te var palasīties, pret ko strīdējās Einšteins.

Tā kā nekas nepasargā no maldiem. Ne pedagogus, ne zinātniekus, ne vienu.

Lielu valstu desmitu simtu miljonu tautu izlase, kas nāk mācīties uz vienu no labākajām mācību iestādēm pasaulē tomēr nav adekvāts Latvijas modelis. Tur ir pa kādam īpatnim ar eidētisko atmiņu, spēju produktīvi mācīties un koncentrēt uzmanību pa 16 stundām dienā un vizuāli iztēloties telpiskas bioķīmiskas reakcijas un sazin ko vēl, pie tam daudzi no viņiem no bērnības ir radināti nekaunēties par savām spējām. Pats rektors atzina, ka pēc ārzemju pētījuma skolnieku spējas caurmerā ir vidējas. Aplams modelis un viss.

----------


## M_J

Nu labi - modelis nepareizs. Un Tu domā radīt pareizo modeli ar pļāpāšanu forumos un zvanīšanu uz televīzijas raidījumiem? Vai neesi pamanījis, ka sāc līdzināties tādam personāžam kā Marģerim Martinsonam?

----------


## Steorn

Pārnesu te viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2672&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2672

Nu, pārskatīju brīvā mikrofona ierakstus un Martinsona teksti tomēr ir par citu, pārsvarā vienu un to pašu tēmu. Pēdējais teksts bija par to, ka kā tas var būt, ka pilni veikali precēm, bet tautai naudas nav.

Vispār jau man tomēr ir pārsteigums, ka elektroniķi piekrīt Auziņa viedoklim. Runāju ar kādu studentu, kas to fizikas kursu, kas bija jaapgūst vidusskolā, apgūst tagad.  Mācījās par tranzistoru darbību, bet par diožu tiltiņu šo to nezināja un pagaidām nebija salicis nevienu shēmu. Nezinu gan, vai tas ir labi, pat ja to apgalvo rektors.  Un uz  kādas bāzes tad sāks kaut ko izgudrot?  Dažiem pasniedzējiem protams ērtāks ir tāds students, kurš klausa un nestrīdas.

----------


## Vinchi

Kurš ir par to lai šīs 19 lapas ar muldēšanu par viss kaut ko tiktu dzēstas?

----------


## Vikings

Es pret. Lai jau ir. Daudz varēja pasmaidīt. Un šis tas interesants jau arī uzpeldēja.

----------


## Steorn

> Kurš ir par to lai šīs 19 lapas ar muldēšanu par viss kaut ko tiktu dzēstas?


 Šī tak ir Beztēmas sadaļa, man liekas ka būtu loģiski ka šeit varētu postēt un lasīt visādas beztēmas   ::   Tad varbūt vispār slēgt šo sadaļu ?

----------


## Vinchi

Bet tas nav normāli vienā tematā runāt gan par magnētiem gan par izglītības sistēmu latvijā + dombura šovs!
Tematam tomēr ir nosaukums kam būtu jāsaistās ar iekšā esošo.

----------


## Vikings

Nu bet riktīga beztēma! Pie tam šo topiku nopietni uztver tikai pāris cilvēki. Tā kā viss OK. Vinchi, man jau liekas, ka šitik cītīgi vajadzētu uzmanīt citus - praktiskus topikus kuros pilnīgi beztēmā vienkāršiem uzdevumiem tiek ieteikti maģiski procesori. Vai piem ieteiktā testera pārbūve bija momentā jāpārceļ uz citu topiku vai jāiznīdē jau saknē.

----------


## Steorn

Varbūt vainīgs tēmas nosaukums, es zinu kas ir izgudrotāji bet nezinu kas tas tāds par Lēvenhuku   ::   Tāpēc postēju te visu kam ir jebkāds sakars ar izgudrojumiem, Varbūt vaidzētu nomainīt tad "Izlgītības sistēma Latvijā" vai tamlīdzīgi

----------


## Raimonds1

Testera piemērs ar 30 un 50 kiloomu pretestībām tematiski saistās ar to, kā specialists  pieņem vai nepieņem tehnisku argumentu, kas ir pierādams un visiem zināms. Citā topikā tas tika pasludināts kā problēma.  Tātad, ja nepieņem šo, tad kas būs ar citiem apgalvojumiem, kur ir kaut mazākas tehniskas grūtības, sarežģījumi, neskaidrības. 

Domburšovs par izglītību , eksaktajiem kabinetiem, labas izglītības pieejamību atkal ir tematiski saistīts ar izgudrošanu un sabiedrības un varas attieksmi pret labu, vispusīgu izglītību. LU rektora teksts ( kuru es nodrukāju no videokasetes ieraksta, nevis no Dombura SIA, tā ka tas nav uzskatāms par info netļautu kopēšanu, galu galā valsts TV un valsts ierēdņu domas) arī ir būtisks inovācijām, izglītībai, attieksmēm.

----------


## zzz

Ladna, dzeest aaraa vecas lietas arii nav liela vajadziiba.

Vot ko gan vajag uz priekshdienaam:

1. peedeejais kjiinieshu briidinaajums raimondinjam - politiskaa spama paladzinjus drukaa savaa personiskajaa blogaa, nevis sheit. Tie tiks dzeesti aaraa un atkaartotu paarkaapumu gadiijumaa var dabuut banu. (Hint - tavs personiskais blogs, raimondinj, kaa reizi paraadiis tavas muldeeshanas reaalo popularitaati. Nevis kaa sheit kur tu brauc uz foruma apmekleetiibas reekjina un vienlaikus piemeeslo to ar bezjeedziigiem offtopiem)

2. tehniski maldinoshus rakstus vajag dzeest aaraa vai markjeet ar sarkanu briidinaajumu vai tamliidziigi. raimondinsh ar saviem testera murgiem ir reaali kaitniecisks un chakaree shii foruma tehniskaas kompetences liimeni.

----------


## vecteevs

shii putra kas sajaa topikaa izveidota, atspoguljo putru raimonda galvaa. Iesaak runaat par  vienu teemu, beidz ar ko citu, liidziigi kaa politiskie kadri diskusijaas . To saukt par faazu nobiidi vai hvz ko vareetu.  Taadeeelj te nav veerts ar vinu muti dzeseet. 
Kaa margeris terorizee latvijas radio, taa raimonds terorizee forumus.  raimonds ar bij vienaa raidiijumaa dzirdams ar uzbraucienu zurnaalistiem, par nespeeju interveet politikjus dirseejus.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://knl.lv/raksti/517/  paraugs
http://www.ltvarhivs.lv/ltv/2/114/desc/5967
Te ir sarunāts gana daudz dumību, tajā skaitā par zinātni, inovācijām, izgudrotājiem un visu ko. Nepamanītu .

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
vai gadījumā nesanāk arī tev savā sajūsmā par koģenerāciju un siltumsūķniem noignorēt tādu triviālu lietu, kā termodinamikas likumus? Nevis šauri, konkrētā tehniskā risinājumā, bet kopainā, globāli? Un pēc tam šo ķlūdu reducēt uz konkrētu risinājumu, iebraucot totāli auzās?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tu taču joko, vai ne?   :: 
Paskat, šodienas Bizņes & Baltija 1. lapā
Udarili v serdce ( Sitiens sirdī) . Lauznis un Co ar gatavu aparātu maldās pa birokrātijas gaiteņiem.
Tas vairs nav kaut kāds tur skanjas apstrādes koncepts bez gatavas programmmas un ar pāris ideju uzmetumiem.

Inovācijas un izgudrojumi.  Labāk lai taisa Intel.

----------


## Vinchi

Raimond labāk pastāsti mums ko tu tagad taisi vai esi uztaisījis? 
Ko esi pārbaudījis no visa teiktā mājas apstākļos, vai arī tālāk par sapņiem nēsi ticis?

Man nepatīk tās atrunas ka lai kaut ko pārbaudītu vajag daudz $$$, jo var taču ņemt piemēru no Faradeja kurš ar vienkāršiem eksperimentiem novēroja grandiozas lietas, galvenais trumpis bija praktiskie novērojumi un vērība.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tu taču joko, vai ne?


 Nemazākajā mērā. No taviem postiem var saprast, ka enerģijas taupīšanu tu domā valstiskā mērogā, tb - sākot ar termoelektrocentrālēm. 
Ja tā, tad es palieku pie sava viedokļa, pie tam esmu pārliecināts, ka varu to labi pamatot.




> Udarili v serdce ( Sitiens sirdī) . Lauznis un Co ar gatavu aparātu maldās pa birokrātijas gaiteņiem.


 Rakstā gan rakstīts pavisam kas cits. Aparāts tikai nupat kā beidzot dzelzī izveidots, nav aprobēts, nav patentēts.
Ja izstrādes posmā nav saņēmuši valsts finasējumu - vainīgs projekta administrātors - nekam nederīgs liekēdis, kurš nespēj rast finasējumu savam projektam. Redz, sterona piekritēji SPĒJA rast finansējumu no īkšķa izzīstam nereālam projektam bez nākotnes, a šeit - gaida, kad pienesīs finanses uz šķīvīša ar zilu maliņu.... ij jūtas apbižoti, ja tas nenotiek...
Arī aparāts sanācis šauri specializēts. Nekur īpaši tālu no datora netiksi /laikam jau zilzobja darbības attālumā/. Teikt ka tas ir sevišķi ērti - nevarētu viss.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, a tev ta par ko pretenzijas? Tava partija tak ar koaliicijaa ietusee, liidz ar to ir tieshi atbildiiga par esosho birokraatiju. I Eiropas liidzeklju izbazaareeshanas ministrs pa taisno juuseejais. Uz ko tu te iisti mucinju ripini, skaidraak izsakies luugtum.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ko tad es tagad taisu
1. Reguleejamu viitnju griezhamo, ass bilde  bija topikaa par veeja gengeriem ar komentu par reduktoru cenaam..
2. Metinaashanas automaatu ar reguleejamu deglja paarvietoshanas aatrumu.
3. Vaacu datus universaala prograann translatora projektam - tas gan nebuus dzelzis, bet datu kopums, veel gan nezinu, kaa beigsies - taa kaa iecereets vai ne.
4. Soft start un anti - stick aareeju paliigieriici metinaashanans invertoram.
5. Viegli atkaartojamu uz cietaas logikas taisaamu line folower robotu - didaktiskiem meerkjiem.

Ar tie aparaatinjiem ir taa. Ir implanteejamie, kuriem veel jaiziet visaadas tur audu saderiibas paarbaudes un jaabuut iipashiiem baroshanas avotiem un neimplanteejamie. Savukaart peec darbiibas veida tie ir taadi, kas tikai ieraksta - Holtera monitori, jo varbuut taa ekstrasistole ( parsitiens, sirds darbiiba arpus parastaa ritma) notiek 3 reiz dienaa un kabinetaa to nevar uzkjert, no kurienes tas naak un tad nu to ierakstot analizee un ir taadi, kas briidina pacientu, ka kaut kas vinjam nepamaniits notiek un veel taadi, kas dod straaavas impulsu , lai noveerstu aritmiju. 
Tad nu augsmineetais visticamaak ir taads, kas ieraksta un briidina. Un protams, ka to ierakstu apstraadaa peec tam kompii.   Taa kaa shaada aparaata sertifikaacijai, ka tikai raksta, nav nekur implanteets un mirdzina paaris diodes un vibree jau nu nevajadzeetuu buut iipashai probleemai. Taa kaa samudzinaataa proceduura shii izgudrojuma ievieshanai ir birokraatija, nevis kaut kaadas tur droshiibas prasiibas.

Nesaprotu, par ko striideties par to siltuma ieguushanu - vai par to, ka tikliidz COP lielaaks par 1,7 taa no 2 energijas avotiem ir virs 100 vai par to, ka zudumi siltuma paarvadee ir daudz lielaaki, nekaa elektropaarvadee vai par lielo daardziibu un gaazes apkures neapshaubaamo izdeviigumu?

----------


## Raimonds1

leišiem elektronikas forumā lielie cipari
http://elektronika.lt/forum/
igauņiem arī kaut kas ir
http://arvutikasutaja.ee/foorum/index.p ... 90d015a512

----------


## vecteevs

Un tur nespamo muuziigo  dzineeju fanaati un izgudrotaajraimondi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un 9 ampērīgie NTC paralēlajā pie čertarpus apmēriem neizdeg no siltuma trūkuma  ::  Vienkārši tie cipari tur ir lieli, daudz apmeklētaju un aktīva diskusiju vide. Tapēc varbūt tādi rezultāti sumo.

----------


## zzz

Heh, defektiivus tipinjus, kuri sleedz NTC termistorus paraleeli un veel plaataas ar taadaam muljkjiibaam publiski, tur domaajams apklusina. Kaartiigaa tehniskaa forumaa drazas tomeer jaaslauka aaraa.

----------


## Epis

Jā lietuviešu forums ir 4x lielāks, labi pašu lietuviešu arī ir 2x vairāk bet tāpat ja arī salīdzina ar vienādu cilvēku skaitu tad mums te ir 2x mazāk reģistrētu lietotāju  ::  un vēl švakāk ir ja apskatās pēc postu skaita tad viņiem tur ir 272'957  ::  ja dalam uz 2 tad tāpat ir milzīgs postu skaits 136'478, bet šeit 27'103  tas ir gandrīz 5x švakāk, nu ko es varu teikt slikti,slikti, ja šeit būtu 100 tadi kā es tik aktīvi tad varbūt būtu kādas izredzes pēc aktivitātes piedzīt tos leišus.

Nēsu skatījies cik viņiem tur viss aktīvākajam lietotājam ir postu, nebrīnītos ja būtu bariņš ar virs 2000 postiem  :: .
foruma vecums tur pēc postiem ir no kāda 2002.

Varbūt problēma ir pašos latviešos, visi baigi slēpj savas zināšanas un negrib dalīties ar viņām, esam pārāk skopi. vai arī domā ka zināšanas maksā bargu naudu un bez naudas nevienam neko neteiks kā tas īsti ir ?? 
es jau protams savu filozofiju kas ir ja es internetā kautko uzinu tad arī šeit uzrakstu, vai citam pasaku un vēl nēsu mainījis savu filozofiju, proti es saņemu pa velti un arī tālāk nododu pa velti (savā interpretācijā), bet domāju ka vairākums saņem un patur, un tad rodās tā informācija iestrēgšana, un ja šādi rīkosies viarākums tad beigās situācija būs tāda ka neviens neko īstanībā vairs nezinās. tākā labāk tomēr ir aktīvi dalīties ar to ko tu zini, jo šādi arī pats dabūsi pretī daudzko ko nezināji un ieguvēji ir vissi, cilvēki, tauta paliek gudrāka.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un izgudrotāju problemātika ir beztēma. Tas cipars parāda 1995. gada atļaujas skolās nemācīties eksaktos sekas, tāpat kā šis
viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2497

speciālisti varētu vismaz Baltijas līmenī saņemties un dalīties zināšanās ar tiem robotu buvētājiem no savas bagātās pieredzes shēmu tehnikā, programmēšanā un mehānikā. Kritērijs varētu būt kādas pāris pirmās un/vai otrās vietas papildus nākamgad.  Nevis te savā vidē šefot.

Tas izgudrotāju skaitu un to izgudrojumu kvalitāti uzlabotu.

----------


## vecteevs

raimondinjam atkal jauns iemesls par ko ciiksteet. 

Tepat var paarliecinaaties ka paarsvaraa jaunie  censonji  ir runaajami kaa ar sienu. Taapat,   saliidzinot ar pasaules liimeni, taas sacensiibinjas bija  pupu mizas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāpēc čīkstēt? Ir gads laika var no nullles visaadus assemblera veidus iemācīt tiem censonjiem,  padomus montāžāa un shēmu tehnikā par baltu velti iedot, izdari kaut ko nesavtīgu vienreiz!  Izgudrotāju labā.

Un foruma apmeklētāju skaits un iegūtās vietas tomēr ir kaut kāds ārējs salīdzināms rādītājs.  Sevišķi tik līdzīgām valstīm !

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāds ir lasījis latviski tulkoto Debras Amidones grāmatiņu bērniem ""Pasaka par inovāciju""

----------


## Epis

Noskatījos baigo filmu par Nicola Tesla 
http://www.latvia360.lv/Pasaules_valdni ... kolo_Tesla).avi 
Un tur bīj tā vispārīgi pastāstīts, un arī nocitētas dažas tādas svarīgākās viņa frāzes. 

Man personīgi viss nozīmīgāk likās tas pats viņa innovēšanas process, proti viņš matemātiski neko nerēķināja, bet gan domu līmenī pēc iekšējās Loģikas, un izpratnes pēc būtības kā kam jābūt,vai kā kam vaidzētu būt visu izdomāja, innovēja, un pats galvenais ka tas reāli dzīvē arī strādāja.
un es esu arī pats šādu stāvokli piedzīvojis ka izgudroju to savējo rumbu, proti neko nezinot par fiziku spēju Idejas līmenī atrast likumsakarības, un principus pēc kā ir jāvadās lai radītu labāko ko vien var radīt, un es protams zināju ka man ir taisnība un ka tā tam vaig būt un vēlāk arī fiziski eksperimenti to pierādija ar protatipu, 
OK es nētsu tik traks izgudroājs kā tajā filmā stāstīja par to Teslu, kurš guļ tikai 2h, bet man ir bījis tā ka visu nakti pusmiegā štukoju, un fanoju par savām idejām. 

Un tur filmā stāsta par tiem trakajiem izgudrojumiem un arī to ka iespējams ka Tesla bīj vainīgs pie tā sibīrijas Tunguskas meteorīta, kur tas sprādziens nebīj no nekāda meteorīta, bet gan Tesla to rajonu uzspēra Ekserimentu vārdā un tad viņš noteikti ka kādu mēnesi kaifoja, un fanoja par saviem jaunatklājumiem, bet noteikti kad saprata ka ir radījis šausmīgu ieroci, iznīcināja visus pierādījumus lai ,protams, neviens nevarētu neko tādu atkārtot, un tam sprādzienam pamatā bīj tā viņa bezvadu elektrības pārraides tehnoloģija, tākā tā tehnoloģija arī aizgāja nebūtībā un labi vien ir savādāk pietiek jau ar Ātombumbu, un tur pat beigās pieminēja to Ātombubmas izgudrotāju kas kā izrādās arī ietusēja ar Teslu un noteikti ka tas viņam daudz ko pastāstāstīja, tākā tur viņš savu roku arī netieši ir pielicis. 

Tākā free energy reāli eksistē un tas ir iespējams, vai nu ar to manu izfantazēto siltumdzinēju, kas nahaļavu tur ģenerē siltumu, vai arī ar kautkādiem citiem elementiem viss reālākais jau ir tas magnētisms,magnēti kur mana loģika saka: "Tur kautkam ir jābūt" 
Un tieši tāpat arī ir ar to datu pārraidi kur viss efektīvākais ir sūtīt datus ar 4voltu līmeņiem + 4 pamatfrekvencēm tādejādi vienā tikšķi nosūtot 4 bitus informācijas. tur pat nav vaidzīgi nekādi aprēķini, un zinātne tas tač ir kā uz delnas skaidri redzams ka nekā labāka vienkārši nevar būt  :: .

Izgudrošana pašos pamatos ir spēja saprast lietu būtību, un tad no tām sakarībām kautko jaunu domāt,modelēt savā prātā un tā jau ir fantazēšana, kur rodās visādas versijas, un tad tās tiek pārbaudītas,laiztas cauri svam idejiskajam būtības filtriem kuros noskaidrojās vai tas atbilsts pamat principiem vai nē, parasti kautkāda daļa atbilst un kautkas jāmet ārā un tad to trūkstošo daļu meģina klāt piefantazēt un tā ideja rodās un apaug,jeb izaug, un noformējās, šādi protams var izfantazēt vairākus modeļus, un ja tā ir tad atkal domā kurš ir labāks un tā tālāk kamēr paliek 1 īstais. 
Apmēram tā cilvēks domā, vismaz es nupat tā izfantazēju pēc šādiem pašiem principiem, kā cilvēks varētu domāt un kautko izgudrot. 

Vispār tā Teslas Filma kā paši redzat liek aizdomāties par to izgudrošanas processu, un protams ka es gribētu precīzāk saprast,iemācītes to pašu mehānismumu lai kāpinātu savu izgudrošanas prduktivitāti he he  :: . 

ja kas par izgudrošanas produktivitāti šeit vispār neviens vēl neko nav runājis !! kā tad ir ar to produktivitāti jums ??

----------


## dmd

es strādāju pie aparāta, kas ļautu citiem iesist izmantojot internetu. kā redzams niša ir tukša un potenciālais tirgus - milzīgs.

----------


## vecteevs

jaa fantazeeshanas etaps epim padodaas labi. 
Tacu lietu buutiibas izpratne smagi pieklibo, broweseejot wikipeediju  pie taas gruuti tikt. Man skiet, ir peedeejais laiks psihoterapeita apmeklejumam, lai tev sakaarto smadzeni, tesla atradies ibio.

----------


## sharps

Epiit!
Taadas filmas tiek shtanceetas, lai piesaistitu auditoriju. Tas ir bizness. Taapat kaa mikrenju razhotaaji potenciaalajiem klientiem fleitee par savu iztraadaajumu krutumu, bet par miinusiem neko. Esi beidzot reaals un nelido pa maakonjiem. aa tava chikaashanaas starp dazhaadiem projektiem ir smiekliiga. Protams saprotu jauniibas maksimaalisms.

----------


## andrievs

> ja kas par izgudrošanas produktivitāti šeit vispār neviens vēl neko nav runājis !! kā tad ir ar to produktivitāti jums ??


 Es labprāt palasītu diskusiju par izgudrošanas produktivitāti. Tikai kopš Antīko civilizāciju laikiem, pirms vīri sāka kaut ko apspriest, tie vienojas par terminiem un mērvienībām.
Ja izgudrotāju pielīdzina biogāzes iekārtai, tad kas būtu produktivitāte?
Vai iekārtā iekrauto mēslu daudzums?
vai varbūt tā smaka, ko iekārta izdala, jo visa ir caura?
Vai trokšņa decibelli, kas sanāk, ja iegūto gāzi tai vietā, kad varētu to lietot apkurē, ņem un ielaiž lielā taurē?
vai tomēr reāls piķītis, ko saņem par pārdotu elektrību?

biogāzes iekārtas pienesums ir arī mēslu izolēšana no apkārtējās vides, pat ja netiek pelnīta nauda.
Varbūt galvenais pienesums ir hiperaktīvu izgudrotāju nodarbināšana un, tādējādi, neitralizēšana?

----------


## a_masiks

> Apmēram tā cilvēks domā, vismaz es nupat tā izfantazēju pēc šādiem pašiem principiem, kā cilvēks varētu domāt un kautko izgudrot.


 Šausamas! Izrādās ka ne tikai eksaktās disciplīnas bet arī humanitārās mūsu dižajā izglītības sitēmā ir totālā tintē...
Palasi, jaunais cilvēk, šo:



> Altovs Genrihs. *Un tad atnāca izgudrotājs* / Genrihs Altovs ; [no krievu val. tulk. Alda Strode]. - Rīga : Zvaigzne, 1988. - 222 lpp.


 Konkrēti un skaidri tiek aprakstītas izgudrošanas likumsakarības, pamatprincipi, izgudrošanas BŪTĪBA!
paredzēts tieši naivi sapņojošiem pusaudžiem - tb Epim. /ps - gadu skaits nenorāda cilvēka briedumu. Es pazīstu vienu kadru, 30 gadus vecu, kuru visprecīzāk apzīmē nosaukums "MILZĪGS zīdainis"/
No šīs grāmatas uzzināsi, ka faktiski nekas, ko esi "kreatējis" - nav izgudrojums. Par nožēlu. Šobrīd tu vienkārši ar lielām mocībām /un jāsaka - aplam neveiksmīgi/ pūlies atkārtot jau esošus izgudrojumus un esošas iekārtas. Tādu uzdevumu risināšanai cilvēki sen ir izgudrojuši naudu un kredītu sistēmu. Piemēram Steornam varētu būt kaut kas no izgudrojuma elementiem, lai arī Steorna īstais mērķis  - enerģija no tukša gaisa nav sasniegts un nekad netiks sasniegts. Līdz ar to Steorna izgudrojumu padarot par bezjēdzīgu.

----------


## Epis

Jā šitas ir intresanti "kā izmērīt izgudrošanas produktivitāti" ? 


> Altovs Genrihs. Un tad atnāca izgudrotājs / Genrihs Altovs ; [no krievu val. tulk. Alda Strode]. - Rīga : Zvaigzne, 1988. - 222 lpp.


 parasti produktivitāti mēra salīdzinot mērāmo objektu ar kādu citu objektu un tad kurš uzrāda labākus parametri tas arī produktīvāks, bet izgudrošanā nav šādu salīdzinājumu, un tad sanāk ka vienīgais veids kā noskaidrot kurš ir izgudrošanā produktīvāks ir uztaisīt izgudrošanas sacensības un tad skatīties cik ātri tiek kautkas izgudrots, bet te arī ir grūti nomērīt tā rezultāta precizitāti, jo varbūt viens no dalībniekiem to sfēru ir pirmstam jau dziļāk pētījis un vienkārši zin vairāk nekā citi tādēļ viņam startā ir zināmas priekšrocības. 
Līdz ar to nonākam pie šādiem secinājumiem, kas nosaka izgudrošans potenciālu.
1. Spējas "mācīties" ātrums.
2. kopsakarību meklēšana, jo plašāks redzesloks jo lielākas iespējas
3. informācijs analīze.

ir vēl kādas idejas ? 

par 2 punktu varētu varētu plaši diskutēt, jo daži domā ka ir šauri jāspecializējās tikai 1 sfērā lai kautko inovētu, bet es tomēr domāju ka vaig plašāk skatītes un papild zināšanas citās sfērās ir arī svarīgas, tākā tas kurš zin tikai kautko vienu,  būs mazāks ieguvējs,  tākā jo variāk zini jo labāk. 
un tādi viss zinātāji arī ir bījuši tie Lielie izgudrotāji kā Davinchi un Tesla, proti multispeciālisti kas orjentējās daudzās jomās un zin daudz, un tas protams ir pretrunā ar pašreizējiem priekštatiem kur uzskata ka labāk šauri specializēties nekā tomēr zināt vairāk bet švakākā līmenī.

kā tad ir labāk jūsprāt ?? zināt vairāk švakākā līmenī, vai mazāk bet dziļākā līmenī. 




> Altovs Genrihs. Un tad atnāca izgudrotājs / Genrihs Altovs ; [no krievu val. tulk. Alda Strode]. - Rīga : Zvaigzne, 1988. - 222 lpp.


 Ja iedosi linku kur var to grāmatu ielādēt tad palasīšu.

----------


## a_masiks

1) ja būtu lasījis pieminēto grāmatu - būtu aiztaupījis mums savu aplamo un tukšo prātuļošanu augstāk redzamajā komentārā.

2)


> Ja iedosi linku kur var to grāmatu ielādēt tad palasīšu.


 Te nav bērnudārzs. Ja gribēsi -  TU PATS sameklēsi šo grāmatu. Ja negribēsi - nelasīsi pat tad, ja es nolasīšu priekšā un ierakstīšu video jutūbē.
http://online.ocb.lv/alise/alise3i.asp? ... ritval=001

----------


## a_masiks

Oki. Internetā meklējot bērnudārzniekam orģinālo Altova grāmatu krievu valodā, uzskrēju kaut kaut kam līdzīgam, tikai paredzētam nopietniem cilvēkiem, nevis pusaudžiem...
Vispār par šito arī Raimonds varētu sajūsmā spiegt.... vai arī smagi aplauzties, saprotot, ka ne viss ko jamais ir iedomājies kā inovācija esam arī patiešām ir inovācija...
materiāla nemērojami daudz, iesaku meklēt pēc nosaukumiem, saistītiem ar inženieriju un izgudrojumiem..... TUR IR *DAFIGA!*

http://www.metodolog.ru/academy.html

īpaši epim - altova grāmatā līdzīgi arī izgudrojumu "radīšanas" tehnoloģija bija sagrupēta un sadalīta:




> 1. О развитии методики технического творчества 
> 2. Процесс технического творчества 
> 3. Практические методы технического творчества 
> 3.1. Классификация методов 
> 3.2. Методы эвристической аналогии 
> 3 3. Методы эвристической инверсии 
> 3.4. Методы эвристического комплекса 
> 3.5. Методы эвристического расчленения и редукции 
> 3 6. Методы эвристического комбинирования 
> ...


 http://www.metodolog.ru/00931/00931.html

----------


## zzz

Jaaaa, vispaar interesanti, ko ta uuberizgudrotaajs raimondinsh TRIZu nepiiaaro pa visiem pakshkjiem? Nepaziist taadu, neapjeedz, vai pa kluso ieniist?  ::

----------


## Epis

Būs jāpalasa tā tava krievu grāmata.
Es tikmēr atradu vienu intresantu wiki tipa lapu par inovāciju http://inovo-innovation.wetpaint.com/ kur arī mēģina atklāt inovācijas noslēpumus un tir ir tīri labi aprakstīti daži posmi. 
Šeit mazs citāts no tās lapas



> The process of innovation relies on the non-linear methods of iteration and abstraction. Iteration because that is how we learn things and obtain new knowledge, by going back, refining and maturing what we know to gain insight and understanding of the things we see and learn. Abstraction because that is how we synthesize knowledge, see patterns and make connections to new things. Both of these activities, iteration and abstraction, are inherently non-linear, yet must necessarily take place over time as a series of concrete actions by people using a process for innovation.
> 
> The process described here is laid out as a sequence of Process Stages that unfold over time. These stages can happen, however, at different levels of abstraction or generalization and there are many, many iterative elements within each stage and between stages. These iterative and generalization components are an inherent part of the process and methods employed. The methods used are:
> 
>     * Iterative Deepening (Iterative development and refinement of knowledge)
>     * Searching & Exploration (Evidence-based search and discovery)
>     * Knowledge Synthesis (Pattern Recognition and inductive reasoning)
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Epis

To krievu litratūru es tik ātri izlasīt nevaru dēļ tiem krievu kiriļicas ķeburiem, bet izlasot fiksi galvenās sadaļas tajā angļu lapā es sāku saprast pats savas rīcības iemeslus un inovēšanas tehniku, protams tā nav ne tuvu pareizajam modelim, daudzkur es esu iebraucis auzās pārāk lielās zinkāres dēļ, bet kopumā virziens ir +- pareizs  :: 

Vispār jau Rodās tāds jautājums kādēļ mani neviens jau pamatskolā NEmācīja šādu inovācijas metadaloģiju ?? 
jo principā lasot ko tad nozīmē inovēt, faktiski tas ir tas pats kas mācītes,meklēt,analizēt un tur ir konkrētāk aprakstīta tā metadaloģija pēc kā jāvadās lai ātrāk sasniegtu vēlamo rezultātu, un ja es to būtu iemācījies jau kādā 7 klasē tad tagat būtu jau ģēnijs. bet ir noticis tākā ir un esu tāds kā visi citi, tagat protams es atšķiros no pelēkas masas jo zinu šo inovatīvās tehnoloģijas atklāšanas noslēpumus   :: . 

Principā mūsdienās ir tāda Dilēma tajā izglītības sistēma, proti Valsts, un arī pate izglītības ministrīja grib lai bērni kļūtu gudri,vēlams būtu izgudrotāji  :: , radītu pievienoto vērtību, bet neviens nemāca pašu galveno lai to panāktu un tas ir Inovācijas metadoloģiju, jeb vadlīnijas pēc kurām tad var sasniegt augstāko inovatīvo effektivitāti !! 
un te arī ir tas jautājums kā lai iemāca skolnieku innovēt ja viņam neviens to nemāca ???

Un cik no jums zināja kā pareizi jāinovē ? 

(atzīšos man koledžā bišķi mācīja informācijas meklešanu,analīzi, bet tas tomēr nav innovēt!)

----------


## Epis

Šeit labs citāts no tā krievu linka par to cik tomēr grūti ir kļūt par izgudrotāju un ka tas īstanībā nav tas patīkamākais ceļš ar kuru varētu pievilināt jauniešus: 



> Вспомним, что такие изобретатели, как Эдисон, в своей ранней юности влачили жалкое существование, над ними надругались, их попросту гнали, но они все же вышли на широкую дорогу


 Diez vai kautkas ir mainījies laikam ejot, proti pārsvarā tie kas kautko izgudro ir nabagi, viņus neviens nesaprot, par sākotnējām idejās kas protams nav ģeniālas neko vairāk kā pazemojošu kritiku dabūt no sabiedrības neizdodās, protams kad pienāk tas lielais brīdis ka ir kautkas ievērības cienīgs tad protams ir ovācijas  :: .
Ja kas sportistiem arī ir līdzīgs liktenis, vismaz tiem Olimpiešiem, kas visu mūžu pavada treniņos un tikai veiksminieki tiek pie tā zelta, un kad dabūji zeltu tad tā dzīve sāk ietu uz augšu bet kamēr trenējies tikmēr ir kā ir.

----------


## a_masiks

> visu mūžu pavada treniņos un* tikai veiksminieki* tiek pie tā zelta,


 Tas pac sakāms par izgudrotājiem.
Nu bet tā jau ir - gudrība nāk ar vecumu. Gan lielākā daļa "izgudrotāju" neapjauš, ka pārāk bieži vecums atnāk viens pats...

----------


## zzz

beerninj epi, ja jau tev sagribeejaas uz Edisonu atsaukties, tad luudzu:

Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration. T.A.Edison

Tev un raimondinjam shausmiigi gribaas un patiikaas uz to vienu procentu koncentreeties. Abet kaa saakas 99 procenti suuraa darba, taa fig - izmisiigi histeeriskie beerninja epja breecieni - stuuulbie pointeriii, stuuulbais usb protokols utt utml.

----------


## Epis

> Tev un raimondinjam sahusmiigi gribaas un patiikaas uz to vienu procentu koncentreeties. Abet kaa saakas 99 procenti suuraa darba, taa fig - izmisiigi histeeriskie beerninja epja breecieni - stuuulbie pointeriii, stuuulbais usb protokols utt utml.


 Tu ZZZ esi galīgi pārpratis par to 1% kuru tavprāt izdodās izfantazēt uz haļavu, un domā ka es esu tāds naivais kurš fantazēs par kautkādām spēļmantām ar cerību izlobīt no tām tupajām fantāzijām kādu izgudrojumu ja ?? tad tu zzz smagi maldies jo kad es fantazēju tad tās fantāzijas ir strikti ierobežotas ar to zināšanu apjomu kāds man ir, kā lasīju tajā rakstā "Как изобретать" http://www.metodolog.ru/00045/00045.html
Tad es fantazēju tā kā tur ir aprakstīts, un šeit tad no tā raksta pēdējie vārdi kur uzskaitīts kādam jābūt izgudrotājam lai tas kautko izgudrotu:



> Итак, для того, чтобы быть изобретателем, требуется:
> 
> НЕПРЕКЛОННАЯ ЭНЕРГИЯ,
> 
> ТОНКАЯ НАБЛЮДАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ.
> 
> АНАЛИЗ,
> 
> ПАМЯТЬ,
> ...


 Tajā visā izgudrošanas process aparakstā fantazēšana bīja viena no pēdējām stadijām, proti lai tiktu līdz fantazēšanai no sākuma ir jāiemācās, jātrod,jāizanalizē jau esošais un tas tad ir tas smagais 99% darbs un tikai tad nāk tas 1% un atklājās vai tu no tām zināšanām spēj kautko jaunu izfantazēt vai tomēr nespēj. 

Kā redzi ar USB es esu ticis galā bez padziļinātas reālas rakšanās par tiem protokoliem, protams nācās izlasīt to protokolu un bišķi parakties, bet ne tik dziļā līmenī kās būtu vaidzīgs lai no 0 to USB uzkodētu, un tagat kad man ir strādājoš paraug USB kods man tas USB vairs neintresē es eju tālāk, pēc secības un tas ir to algoritmu kodēšana, un tad turpināsies izpētes proccess kurā noskaidrosies vai to ko es taisu var uztaisīt uz 1 stm32 proča vai tomēr vaig palīgā fpga un kādu SDRAM atmiņu (kas man protams stāv uz plates. Tākā man visi iespējamie varianti ir smalki izdomāti, kas kā, ko kā utt.. es neko uz haļavu nedaru, un brēcu es tad kad kautkas neiet pēc plāna kā tas USB paraug kods, un visās lietās ir savi knifi kā ko darīt un nevar noprognozēt cik daudz laika vaidzēsm lai tiktu pāri šādiem zeūdens akmeņiem tāda ir tā realitāte.

----------


## zzz

> es esu tāds naivais kurš fantazēs par kautkādām spēļmantām ar cerību izlobīt no tām tupajām fantāzijām kādu izgudrojumu ja ??


 Dazhkaart beerninjam epim izdodas tiiri akuraati aprakstiit pasham savu uzvediibu.  ::  Tupaas fantaazijaas - tik tieshaam, raksturojums  kaa kulaks uz acs. 

> tās fantāzijas ir strikti ierobežotas ar to zināšanu apjomu kāds man ir,

Jaa jaa, to ka tavas zinaashanas ir stingri aprobezhotas un defektiivas un neatbilst pat pieklaajiigas vidusskolas fizikas kursam, tu jau esi daudzkaartiigi demonstreejis, nav nepiecieshams atkaartoties. Jautaajums vai tu beerninj epi grasies tur kaut ko labot vai juuties laimiigs "izgudrotaajs" taapaataas?

>Kā redzi ar USB es esu ticis galā bez padziļinātas reālas rakšanās par tiem protokoliem, 

Protams ka redzu. Ar histeeriskas breekshanas paliidziibu pa forumiem, lai labie onkulji baksta ar pirkstu, kur beerninsh epis ir sastraadaajis idiotismus standartpiemeeros. Publiska anekdote tu, epi, esi.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Tad es fantazēju tā kā tur ir aprakstīts, un šeit tad no tā raksta pēdējie vārdi kur uzskaitīts kādam jābūt izgudrotājam lai tas kautko izgudrotu:


 nu vispār tie ir pat ļoti izplūduši apzīmējumi, kādam jābūt cilvēkam saprātīgajam, kā tādam. Tos var attiecināt uz konditoru vai kulināru, piemēram. Ibo labu torti vai pildītu līdaku bez šīm īpašībām pagatavot nav iespējams. Altova grāmatā tika doti gan konkrēti piemēri, gan uzdevumi paša prāta asināšanai. 
Pie kam vēršu uzmanību uz pāris būtiskām lietām - pastāv izgudrojumi un pastāv atklājumi. Es esmu pārliecināts, ka nezini atšķirību, tāpēc paskaidrošu - atklājumi ir esošu parādību likumsakarību atklāšana. Elektromagnētiskā indukcija ir atklājums. Jo šis fizikas likums pastāv visu laiku. Un pastāvēs mūžīgi. Elektroģenerātors, kas mehānisku rotācijas kustību transformē elektromagnētiskajā indukcijā ir izgudrojums. Tāds līdz izgudrojuma veikšanas brīdim nepastāvēja, un šī izgudrojuma pamatā ir jau iepriekš labi zināmi fizikas un mehānikas likumi. 
grāmatā ir doti tieši pamatpaņēmieni, kā tiek veikti izgudrojumi, un kā var OPERATĪVI veikt izgudrojumu apsteidzot laiku. 
Tur bija kaut kā tā:
1)pielieto lauku (magnētisko, elektrisko, gravitācijas, utt) (piemēam - `bija uzdevums izmērīt gāzes spiedienu stikla spuldzītēs. Izejošā kontrole. lai to veiktu ar 'parasto" paņēmienu - spuldzīti izjauca (sasita...) un uzzināja spiedienu. Droši uzzināt un pārbaudīt spiedienu visām spuldzītēm = neizražot nevienu spuldzīti. Nepārbaudīt = ražot brāķi. Tika ņemts izgudrojums - pievienots lauks. Augstsprieguma laukā gāzē veidojas elektriskā  gāzizlāde, kas ir tieši atkarīga no gāzes spiediena un sprieguma. Ar elektrisko lauku varēja izmērīt spiedienu neizjaucot spuldzīti)
2)pielieto "sadalīšanu"
3) pielieto "apvienošanu" (tur bija piemērs ar vienas kvarca stikla plāksnītes sānu slīpēšanu - liels brāķa procents. Saliekot stikla plāksnītes paketē - tika reizē veikt gan apvienošana, gan paralēlais darbs. Brāķis samazinājās, apstrādes ātrums palielinājās)
4) pielieto paņēmienu "izdarīt daļēji pirms" (spilgts piemērs - tualetes papīra rullis. Lai norautu 1 dozu papīra - tas jāsagriež jo savādāk plīst kā pagadās. Tas nozīmē ka tualetē vajag turēt šķēres vai papīra giljotīnu. Rulli var sagriezt uz reiz... bet tad ruļla vairs nebūs. Neērti rīkoties ar lapiņu kaudzīti. A rulli var iepriekš sagriezt "*daļēji*"- veikt preforāciju. Ko mēs arī visi labi lietojam)
5)pielieto "sistēmas dinamismu" - tb - ērti ir ja var kādu būtisku parametru MAINĪT.
6) pielieto paņēmienu "paralēlais darbs"
bija vēl kādi paņēmieni, bet aizmirsies jau... pie kam pāris piemērus tajā grāmatā es tomēr nevarēju atrisināt. Viņiem nebija dotas pareizās atbildes, bet tādas droši ka BIJA praksē.

Tb -  tava dižā rumba būtu izgudrojums, ja tu būtu ass un gultņu vietā ielicis magnētus un licis ritenim 'levitēt' gaisā. Piemēram.
Tava virpa diezvai būs izgudrojums. Ja vien mehānisko vadotņu vietā netaisies ierīkot magnētiskās sliedes.... (tā pakāšot precizitāti).
lai kaut kāds NENOZAGTS cnc algorimts būtu izgudrojums, no sākuma būtu takā teorētiskais pamatojums un matemātiskais modelis jāuzbūvē. Nevis emulācija virtuālajā vidē, bet gan formulu vienādojums, kurš ļaus aprēķināt katra darba instrumenta punkta kļūdu, ātrumu, kompensācijas, ierosmes, vibrācijas, atgreizeniskās saites, to koeficentus un HVZ vēl ko. To tu nevari. Secinājums: ņem kādu eksistējošu projektu un noklonē. Ja darīsi kā parasti esi pieradis izpildīties - izveidosi kārtējo anekdoti.

----------


## Epis

Nu CNC es tur pamatā neko neizgudroju, bet gan izmantoju esošās iespējas kas tur ir, un tas pats ar to elektroniku mans uzdevums ir uztaisīt pa lēto to ko man vaig un ko es nevaru nopirkt pa lēto, nevis izgudrot ko fundamentāli jaunu, tas ko es esu izgudrojis,izdomājis nav saistīts nemaz ar to cnc

Tas ko es esu izgudrojis, es uzskatu par izgudrojumu jo neviens cits neko tādu nav izgudrojis lūk tā, un ja es esu vienīgais kurš to izdomājis tad es skaitos izgudrotājs.  :P
par to signālu pāraidi 4biti 1 transakcijā es protams nēsu pārliecināts ka es te esu pirmais kurš aizdomājies, pilnīgi iespējams ka kāds cits jau arī iazdomājās, bet žēl ka neviens nav neko tādu dzīvē realizējis un kāpēc tas tā, to es protams ka nezinu!
gan jau es uz savām 2 fpga platēm iemēģināšu to savu super komunikāciju  ::  tas protams būs vēlāk pēc tam ka būšu to CNC kodu uzcepis un pēctam un moš arī kādu cnc līnijsekotāj imitātor robotu he he, lai kā lietuvieši visus tur godīgi apšmauktu  :: 

Bet vipar es te nesen noskatījos atkal vienu tādu baisu Webcast pamācību par to kā ar Fpga aizvieto novecojušos (tos kurus nerežo) MCU čipus, un tas liek aizdomāties vēlreiz par platformu uz kuras rakstīt kodus, proti nekas nav mūžīgs, vienīgais kas ir mūžīgs tas ir pats kods, tu tovari izprintēt iearhivēt, tāpat arī visas izstrādes programmas var saglabāt un tās kā vērtība nekad nekur nepazudīs, un tieši tas ir tas ko sniedz soft Procesori, kuri atrodās HDL koda formātā un kurus var nosintezēt, nocompilēt uz jebkuru fpga kāda vien pastāv, un ja nepastāvēs ne viena tad uztaisīt veselu čipu (ASIC) tākā softprocesori teorētiski ir nemirstoši nu vienīgi morāli var novecot, bet galvenais jau lai visi vecie,esošie kodi kas tika cepti uz konrēto proci strādātu un būtu nemirstīgi. 
noskataties paši  "Mitigating Microprocessor Obsolescence with FPGAs- " webcastu http://www.fpgajournal.com/, 
tākā būs vien pēc šitā stm32 pakodēšans jāmeģina atgriezties atpakaļ pie tiem fpga Nemirstīgajiem pročiem.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu CNC es tur pamatā neko neizgudroju, bet gan izmantoju esošās iespējas kas tur ir, un tas pats ar to elektroniku mans uzdevums ir uztaisīt pa lēto to ko man vaig un ko es nevaru nopirkt pa lēto,


 Cik esi jau iztērējis naudu par visām detaļām kopā?
Cik ilgi jau nodarbojies ar cnc darbagalda izveidi /mēnešos/?
Cik maksā gatavs pusprofesionāls /vai amatieru/ kontrolieris?
Cik ātri to kontrolieri piegādā pēc pasūtījuma?
Kurš tev uzstādīja uzdevumu "uztaisīt pa lēto to ko tev vajag"?
Un kāds ir cnc darba galda mērķis + kur tiks cnc darba galds integrēts? A ja netiks integrēts - kāds labums no tā ka tas ir CNC?

----------


## Epis

> Cik esi jau iztērējis naudu par visām detaļām kopā?
> Cik ilgi jau nodarbojies ar cnc darbagalda izveidi /mēnešos/?
> Cik maksā gatavs pusprofesionāls /vai amatieru/ kontrolieris?
> Cik ātri to kontrolieri piegādā pēc pasūtījuma?
> Kurš tev uzstādīja uzdevumu "uztaisīt pa lēto to ko tev vajag"?
> Un kāds ir cnc darba galda mērķis + kur tiks cnc darba galds integrēts? A ja netiks integrēts - kāds labums no tā ka tas ir CNC?


 baigi daudz to jautājumu. bet nu uzpāris galvenajiem atbildēšu:
-Cik maksā gatavs pusprofesionāls /vai amatieru/ kontrolieris?
-Cik ātri to kontrolieri piegādā pēc pasūtījuma?
Kādi pāris mēneši atpakaļ parādījās tāds CNC kontrollieris kurš man varētu derēt "CNC Brain" par 500$ un tas pagaidām ir viss lētākais kas visspār eksistē.
- Kurš tev uzstādīja uzdevumu "uztaisīt pa lēto to ko tev vajag"?
man priekš sevis tas ir vaidzīgs jo toreiz kad ievaidzējās izņemot industriālos (kas maksā 1000-2000$) nekā cita nebīj tas protams tikai tagat parādījās tādi brīnumi kā tas CNC brain, bet man tajā CNC brain tomēr dažas lietas nepatīk, proti man vaig tākā man vaig.

----------


## vecteevs

iesaku pakonsulteeties ar Jetiju PAR par cnc buuveeshanu, varbuut atveers tev atchelees. 
http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=53294

Ja sitaa turpinaasi varbuut liidz  30 gadu jubilejai kautkas sanaaks  ::

----------


## a_masiks

* Epis*
Nu vispār vajadzēja secīgi atbildēt uz visiem jautājumiem. Tāpēc ka tad varētu izvērtēt, vai gadījumā nebija vērts ņemt gatavu risinājumu. Neticu, ka būdams grāmatvedis, neesi saskaitījis līdz santīmam savus izdevumus dotajā projektā un ar to saistītajos projektos, un savilcis apkopojumu.
Tad varētu risināt jautājumus "kā ātrāk, kā lētāk, kā precīzāk" - tieši to, kam paredzēta izgudrošana. Tb - izgudrošana paredzēta lai atvieglotu un efektivizētu procesus, nevis lai risinātu jautājumu "kā mums smagāk un kļūdaināk sapisties".

Nu piemēram - _bet man tajā CNC brain tomēr dažas lietas nepatīk, proti man vaig tākā man vaig._ 
Tad mums vajag noskaidrot -KAS TAD ĪSTI IR VAJADZĪGS? Un kā to var panākt? Vai nepastāv citi varianti kā to var izdarīt? Vai nav tā, ka problēmu var atrisināt izmantojot savādāku konstrukciju, kur šāda prasība vispār nebūs vajadzīga?
Ja zem "man vaig tākā man vaig." slēpjas vēlme pašam uzbūvēt kaut kādu CNC darba galdu - absolūti pareizi ir sākt ar vienkāršu reģistru pie LPT porta un jaudas slēdžiem uz MOSFET un nelielas jaudas soļu dzinēju. Cik saprotu- kaut ko tādu jau esi mēģinājis izveidot. Kļūdījies ar to, ka neliki gala slēdžus un domāji ka metālapstrādē detaļas izgatavošanas ātrumu  nosaka darba instrumenta pārvietošanās ātrums. Ar gala slēdžiem kaut kā nebūt varētu tikt galā. Bet ar metālapstrādi - vajadzēja taču paņemt bibliotēkā grāmatu par "Metālapstrāde ar griešanu" un mācīties. Es ļoti labi zinu, ka detaļas no cietmetāla virpo ļoooooooooti lēni. Nevis tāpēc, ka virpotājam rociņas ātrāk nekustās, bet tāpēc, ka metāls nevar tikt apstrādāts ātrāk, jo sā kust detaļa un sāk kust grieznis. Šos fizikas likumus nevarēsi apiet nearkādām SUperCNCVadībasShēmām.
Ja ar "man vaig tākā man vaig" jāsaprot vēlme pašam izveidot CNC kompleksu, kas sitīs pušu rūpnieciskos CNC paraugus, tad  *vecteevs* aplam ķlūdās. Nebūs gatavs tas CNC nedz uz 30 nedz uz 60 gadu jubileju. Nebūs gatavs nekad. Rūpniecisks paraugs ir kolektīva darba rezultāts, kur ir gan katra dalībnieka intensīvs darbs gan katra dalībnieka pieredze, gan intelektuālais potenciāls. Pārvēršot to darba stundās /gan veikto darbu, gan zināšanas gan pieredzi/ - viena cilvēka mūžs būs par īsu. Tas arī ir viens no izgudrojumiem -  darbu veikt nevis vienam un secīgi, bet kolektīvā un paralēli. Industrializācija, zinies. Kā aprēķini rāda - kolektīvā veiktais darbs ir daudz efektīvāks un aizņem daudz mazāk laika, kā šī paša darba veikšana secīgi vienam darbiniekam, pat ja saskaita darbstundas. Noslēpums ir laikā, kas nepieciešams lai sagatavotos darba operācijas veikšanai. Piemēram tev, lai sagatavotos tādam sīkumam, kā SMD vai BGA detaļu lodēšanai - prasīja veselu pusgadu. T.i -  tu neko vēl neizgatavoji, tikai sagatavojies lodēt detaļu, ka varbūt būtu vajadzīga tavam projektam. Un tikai. Pie kam tas attiecas tikai uz elektroniku. Īsts automāts vai automātiskā līnija pārsvarā satāv no mehānikas. Tai tu pat neesi pieskāries. A pirms 100 gadiem tādas automātiskas līnijas būvēja vispār bez neviena elektroniska sūda, tikai uz mehānikas. Un šīs līnijas strādāja ļoti labi. Man, piemēram, ir pat ļoti intersanti - kā spēsi pielikt lodīšu vītņstieni stingri paralēli virpas patronas asij un otru stieni stingri perpendikulāri un stingri horizontālā plaknē? Lai gan to vēl var samērā vienkārši izdarīt, bet kas un kā mainīs griežņus? Redz, grieznis, kas paredzēts vītnes uzgriešanai nav īsti paredzēts detaļas nogriešanai vai apvirpošanai vajadzīgajā izmērā....

----------


## Epis

> * Epis*
> Nu vispār vajadzēja secīgi atbildēt uz visiem jautājumiem. Tāpēc ka tad varētu izvērtēt, vai gadījumā nebija vērts ņemt gatavu risinājumu. Neticu, ka būdams grāmatvedis, neesi saskaitījis līdz santīmam savus izdevumus dotajā projektā un ar to saistītajos projektos, un savilcis apkopojumu.
> Tad varētu risināt jautājumus "kā ātrāk, kā lētāk, kā precīzāk" - tieši to, kam paredzēta izgudrošana. Tb - izgudrošana paredzēta lai atvieglotu un efektivizētu procesus, nevis lai risinātu jautājumu "kā mums smagāk un kļūdaināk sapisties".
>  "Metālapstrāde ar griešanu" un mācīties. Es ļoti labi zinu, ka detaļas no cietmetāla virpo ļoooooooooti lēni. Nevis tāpēc, ka virpotājam rociņas ātrāk nekustās, bet tāpēc, ka metāls nevar tikt apstrādāts ātrāk, jo sā kust detaļa un sāk kust grieznis. Šos fizikas likumus nevarēsi apiet nearkādām SUperCNCVadībasShēmām.


 Vispār jau es bīju uzrakstījis atbildi uz visiem jautājumiem, bet tad pārdomāju un daļu izdzēsu, negribējās atkal rakstīt vienu un to pašu.

Netaisos jau es te cehu taisīt tikai mazu protatipa virpu, kas protams var iegriezt vītni, un tākā es esu moderns cilvēks tad man vaig lai mana DIY mazai virpelei būtu industriālās kvalitātes vadība   ::  , jo mani neapmierina tā LPT portu CNC softi, un lai kautko tādu uztaisītu nav vaidzīga nekāda brigāde, brigāde var taisīt cehu, un pēc izmēriem apjomīgas iekārtas, pienemsim kādas 10-30 asis un tādai es viens pats klāt toč neķertos, bet 3-6 asis mazas jaudas motori, mazu detaļu virpošanai (tā lai rumbu var izvirpot), un mazi ātrumi (250-400rpm).

----------


## a_masiks

> man vaig lai mana DIY mazai virpelei būtu industriālās kvalitātes vadība


 A kas tas konkrēti ir - industriālās kvalitātes vadība?

----------


## Epis

> man vaig lai mana DIY mazai virpelei būtu industriālās kvalitātes vadība
> 
> 
>  A kas tas konkrēti ir - industriālās kvalitātes vadība?


 Terminu laikam izdomāju es pats, un galvenais vārds ir kvalitāte + vadība, proti lai iekārta izpildītu visas tās komandas kuras es viņai dodu kvalitatīvi,bez brāķa, un spētu atkārtot to pašu rezultātu arī nākošreiz. 
Un tālāk jārunā par to kā tad rodās brāķis? parasti rodās tad kad kautkas noiet greizi, nolūzt grieznis,apstājās patrona, iestrēgst detaļa, pa daudz novirpo,vai pa maz, nesasinhronizē, un tā var turpināt, turpināt, man vaig lai visas šīs te problēmas risinātu Kontrollieris, jo es pats īstajā laikā viņas risināt nespēju, jo mans reakcijas laiks ja notiek kādi sūdi ir 3-5 sekundes un pa to laiku neko vairāk kā nospiest STOp pogu es protams nēsu spējīgs, kur nu vēl izlabot ātrummu vai ko citu izdarīt.

Galvenā problēma jau lai kautko vispār pats uztaisītu ir zināšanu,prasmju trūkums kas tad ir jāiemācās, kad cilvēks to māk tad parasti tā pate taisīšana iet ļoti ātri un tad to ātrumrmu protams var palielināt nodarbinot komandu kas kā konvejierī liek visu kopā un katrs dara savu darbu, bet pirmajā posmā es tomēr domāju ka konvejiera princips tomēr tā īsti nedarbojās, varbūt kāds baigi labi kautko var iemācītes Barā, bet es tomēr domāju ka viss labāk iemācās ja to dara induviduāli, jo kas notiek esot barā: 
proti skolotājs uzdod kādu uzdevumu un tad bars viņu risina, un reāli sanāk ka uzdevumu atrisina pirmais tas kurš ir viss labākais, tā ir kā sacensība, un ja tas labākais ir galvas tiesu pārāks pār citiem tad pēctam kad viņš atrisina un pasaka risinājumu citiem pārējie vairs neko nerisina, un cilvēks ātri vien adaptējās, un vēl pēc 3 reizēm situācija būs tāda ka pēc uzdevuma uzdošanas tas viens spējīgais baigi risinās viņu, bet pārējais bars neko nedarīs un gaidīs kamēr tas viens visu izdarīs, un tad pārējie norakstīs, šādi arī top kolektīvie kursa darbi (viens dara, pārēji skatās) un kurš beigās tad ir tas ieguvējs, kurš kautko iemācās?? iemācās tikai pāris cilvēki no tā visa bara, es to ļoti labi pats arī atceros kā es koledžā mācījos  :: , 
Redz komanda der konvejiera darbam, bet ja augstākais mērķis ir iemācītes,gūt pieredzi tad komanda variāk maisa nekā palīdz, jo cilvēks mācās darot, kas notiks ja kāds kautko izdaris tavā vietā ? notiks tas ka pats neko tā arī neiemācis, bet tas kāds iemācīsies, tādēļ lai iemācītos visu ko vien var no tā darba iemācītes tev tas ir jādara pašam. 
un taisot CNC es gribu kautko arī pats iemācītes, nevis ātrāk,lētāk, ka tik mazāk darba, ja es tā būtu domājis tad es vienkarši tai vietā lai pats kautko taisītu maksātu naudu citiem lai tie taisa, tas būtu letāk,ātrāk, un man pat iekārtas nekādas nevaidzētu, jo padomājiet vai ir vērts pirkt iekārtu kādu pāris protatipu dēļ ?? nē, lūk jums ekonomika. 
Ja mērķis ir iemācītes tad tas ko es daru ir to vērts, jo atpakaļ es dabūnu dauz lielāku vērtību un tās ir zināšanas. 
Un šajā zināšanu līmenī es uzksatu ka šeit es esu ieguvējs, un pa lēto viskautko iemācījies uzinājis, un tie pāris tūkstoši kurus esu iztērējis man ir devuši daudz vairāk nekā ja es būtu gājis kādā Koledžā vai Universitātē un maksājis tur tos tūkstošus par studijām. 
Tātad kas rezultātā ir man un kas tiem kas beidz koledžu: 
Man ir finālā reāls strādājoš minī CNC dzelzis, + pieredze un zināšanas kā viņu uztaisīt, izjaukt,pārtaisīt, tātad praktiskas zināšans kas ir vaidzīgas lai kautko tādu uztaisītu.
Un tagat kas būtu ja es beigtu kādu koledžu:
būtu kautkādas vispārējas zināšanas, kur pārsvarā būtu teorija, prakses maz, un skaists papīra gabals "Diploms" Un kāda man no tā visa ir prakstiskā Jēga? 
Es ar to diplomu varēšu sev rumbu izvirpot ?? fpga plati uztaisīt ?? STM32 proci iekodēt ??? visualC# softu uzcept?
tu n
Vienīgais ko es varētu ir šeit forumā baigi gudri par teorījām runnāt, un par Hadrona lielo ieguldījumu ātoma izpētē..

Es gribu iemācītes kautko prakstisku izdarīt, tā lai es nebūnekāds tur 0 kas pats neko izdarīt nevar, proti māk nopelnīt un nopirkt gatavu, man vaig tā lai es pats verētu nopirkt kādas izejvielas un tad no tām kautko ko man vaig uzķīlēt, savādāk ir tāda sajūta ka neko reālu izņemot ciparu bakstīsānu kompī darī nemāki lūk tā.

Mācītes nekad nav pa vēlu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Un tālāk jārunā par to kā tad rodās brāķis? parasti rodās tad kad kautkas noiet greizi, nolūzt grieznis,apstājās patrona, iestrēgst detaļa, pa daudz novirpo,vai pa maz, nesasinhronizē, un tā var turpināt, turpināt, man vaig lai visas šīs te problēmas risinātu Kontrollieris, jo es pats īstajā laikā viņas risināt nespēju, jo mans reakcijas laiks ja notiek kādi sūdi ir 3-5 sekundes un pa to laiku neko vairāk kā nospiest STOp pogu es protams nēsu spējīgs, kur nu vēl izlabot ātrummu vai ko citu izdarīt.


 1) šīs problēmas kontrolieris nerisina. Vismaz hobija CNC iekārtās. Un kā mēs te sapratām - rūpniecisku iekārtu no 0 tu nespēsi izgatavot. Katra funkcija - griežņa nolūšana vai palikšana neasam - tā automātiska detektēšana ir zinātne, ja to nedara cilvēks. Zinātni tu nevari pavilkt principā. Tātad šī funkcija tev būs lieka.
2) reakcijas aizture uz 3-5 sekundēm... tās ir *nopietnas* veselības problēmas. Varam tagad visādi paņirgāties, bet šaubos vai tiešām tā ir, kā te izsakies.
3) visas aprakstītās problēmas tiek atrisinātas, iemācoties virpot. Uz normālas virpas. Tāda virpa maksā ap 530Ls, var nopirkt K-Rautā.

Par zināšanām un mācībām - sarunāji pilnīgas aplamības. /manuprāt runāt, lasīt un rakstīt jau nu tu lepnā vientulībā nemācījies.../
Tu reflektēji savu mācību pieredzi ekonomistos uz visām tehniskajām koledžām. Daļēja taisnība ir, jo teorētiskos uzdevumos ir iespējams špikot. Bet kā var nošpikot detaļu, kuru tev jāizvirpo? To tu nevari. Pareizāk sakot - ja spēsi nošpikot kā to detalu virpo un uzvirposi tieši tādu pašu - vuaļā! Esi iemācījies virpot! Ko arī vajadzēja panākt.
Par velti apvaino ekonomistus, ka tev neiemācīja elektroniku vai virpošanu. manuprāt tas nebija viņu uzdevums. Tik pat labi viņi neiemācīja tev pagatavot kotletes un cept tortes. To it kā māca kulinārijas un konditorijas specialitātē... nav prātīgi mācīt virot pēc pavārgrāmatas vai virpotaja rokas grāmatā meklēt smilšukūkas recepti. 
Tb -  ja gribēji virpot - kāpēc gāji uz ekonomistiem, nevis uz metālapstrādi? A ja gāji uz ekonomistiem - ko lecies, ka tevi neviens virpot nemācīja? Spogulī paskaties - tur tu redzēsi to ķēmu, kurš tevi tik smagi piekāsa.




> Un tagat kas būtu ja es beigtu kādu koledžu:
> būtu kautkādas vispārējas zināšanas, kur pārsvarā būtu teorija, prakses maz, un skaists papīra gabals "Diploms" Un kāda man no tā visa ir prakstiskā Jēga? 
> Es ar to diplomu varēšu sev rumbu izvirpot ??


 Ja mācītos nevis ekonomistos vai kulināros, bet gan metālapstrādē - 100% mācētu izvirpot ne tikai rumbu, bet arī sametināt visu riteņa rāmi, ij aprēķināt šī rāmja izturību. Tu izvēlējies nepareizu metodi un nepareizu paņēmienu. Un tagad nezkāpēc vaino izglītību, nevis sevi pašu.
Pie kam -  esmu cieti pārliecināts -  ja tu mācētu virpot, tev nebūtu vajadzīgs nekāds kontrolieris. Ja kas - uz virpas detaļai vītni var uzgreizt arī bez griežņa - ar parasto vītņu griezni. Tu nevēlies to mācīties. Bet nezkādēļ iedomājies ka Viņa Augstība Kontrolieris kompensēs tavu analfabētismu. Tieši te būtu ko īdēt un pukstēt mūsu Raimoniņam -  inovācija /lai kas tas arī nebutu/ tiek ieviesta lai.... kompensētu savu nevēlēšanos mācīties un iegūt praktiskas iemaņas.
Tjip - ja kaut ko vajag izdarīt - ņemam kontrolieri un ieprogrammējam gatavu sampļa kodu. Ja aut kas iet šķersām - varam pārprogrammēt - gan jau kādā brīdī viss ies kā nākas...

Mazliet skats no citas puses: kas mums ir, kad pavelkam svītru zem nepareizi (?)  izvēlētas specialitātes un centieniem pašmācību ceļā kaut ko praktisku uztaisīt-
1) sačakarēta /salauzta/ vienkārša cnc virpa
2) sapirkatas ļoti daudz detaļas / pirms gada gāja runa ka pāri 1000ls. tagad ir vēlmazdrusciņ/ bet nedz CNC virpas, nedz tās kontroliera nav. Strādājoša, praktiska kontroliera. Solījumi un runas neskaitās. Skaitās tikai verķis, kas kustina virpu.
3)nav pat pamatotas koncepcijas -  kas tad īsti būs tai kontrolierī - ko viņš darīs, ko un KĀ rēķinās, ko vadīs un kā.
4) ir kaut kānebūt strādājoša cepeškrāsns, kas demonstrē kaut kādu tomēr līmeni elektronikā, bet pati krāsns nemaz nav cnc projekta mērķis... (papildus izdevumi)
5) aiz visas ņemšanās pazudis ir pamatmērķis - kaut kādas ūberkrutas diviteņa rumbas razošana. Tās vietu aizņēmis dārgs tingel-tangels ap elektroniku (dārgs gan finasiāli, gan laikietilpīgi).
6) _Es gribu iemācītes kautko prakstisku izdarīt, tā lai es nebūnekāds tur 0 kas pats neko izdarīt nevar, proti māk nopelnīt un nopirkt gatavu, man vaig tā lai es pats verētu nopirkt kādas izejvielas un tad no tām kautko ko man vaig uzķīlēt, savādāk ir tāda sajūta ka neko reālu izņemot ciparu bakstīsānu kompī darī nemāki lūk tā._ - nu un ja mēs runājam par riteņa rumbu -  cik daudz par šo laiku esi iemācījis, lai tieši TO izgatavotu? A kāpēc nebūvē, piemēram putnu būrīšus? Iemaņu vajag pavisam nedaudz, materiāls lēts, un gandarījums pēc paveiktā darba - nenormāls. It īpaši ja tavu darbu novērtē nevis pumpaini tīņi, bet pavisam citas radības!!! Kurām putnubūrītis ir mājas, nevis izkaide.

----------


## Epis

Es skatos ka vairs nav jēga neko par šito tēmu rakstīt, jo notiek tas ka a_masiks apšauba,piekasās visam ko es saku, skaidrs ir tas ka es te varu rakstīt, skaidrot cik gribu tāpat viņam tas nepatiks, un atkal kautko apšaubīs, tik pat labi es varētu tagat apšaubīt visu ko viņš ir teicis ar tik pat smukiem pretargumentiem, un tā varētu turpināt līdz bezgalībai, jo šajās tēmās nav pareizās atbildes proti tas nav 2+2=4, un tākā es runāju par sevi tad es tomēr pats labāk zinu ko, kā, kāpēc es daru, un tad lai izprastu manu rīcību, kā nonācu līdz tādām idejām būtu jāraksta gandrīz vai visa pēdējo 5-6gadu dzīves hronoloģija, tas protams ir nereāli. 
Es vakar atradu intresanu rādiju wsradio.com un tur no atradu vienu pārraidi kur runā par innovāciju, ar cilvēku kurš sarakstīja kārtējo innovācijas grāmatu, un viņš nonāca pie secinājuma ka nav tādas vienotas veiksmes formullas, un tajās grāmatās viņi analizē tikai tos veiksmes stāstus, kā billu geitu,google īpašniekus utt.., un ir jau kautkādas kopējas iezīmes, bet tomēr katram savs ceļš uz to saucamo veiksmi, bet kopējs ir visiem viens visi kas kautko ir sasnieguši, ir ļoti daudz kļūdījušies, proti bez kļūdām neko sasniegt nevar, un protams pēc katras kļūdas ir jāizvērtē vai tas bīj to vērts, es arī protams ka riskēju un kļūdos, bet tāda ir dzīve savādāk neznāsi, ja neriskēsi, jo nav tāda "pareizā ceļā" un ir tā ka kautko reālu sasniedz tikai tie kas kļūdās un parsti tie kas kļūdās ļoti maz tie neko nesasniedz, proti tie dzīvo tādu parastu dzīvi kā to darīja viņu senķi un kā viņam mācija ka tas jādara tā un tā, bet tie kas dara visu pa savam, kaut arī nepareizi un kļūdās tomēr beigās sasniedz kautko vairāk un atrod kādu innovāciju, un kautko atklāt, innovēt jau defakto nozīmē darīt kautko savādāk nekā to dara citi un nekā tas ir rakstīts grāmatās, proti ja darīsi visu pēc grāmatas tad nekad neko neatklāsi, jo nebūs kļūdu, tādēļ arī neder šī te pieeja ka tevi kāds māca kā kas jādara, jo tā tu iemācies to darīt nekļūdoties, bet tās kļūdas ir ļoti svarīgas, tās liek domāt, pārdomāt kas kā un arī analizēt, bet ja tev iedod gatavas zināšanas tad tev tā visa nav, OK tu to māki bet tu nekad nezināsi ko tu varētu pats izdomāt, un iespējams ka darot pats izdomātu kautko labāku, bet ja tevi iemāca tad tev nav nekādas motivācijas vispār kautko domāt pašam, tākā šī ir ļoti interpretējam tēma un taisnība ir manā pusē, proti clvēks mācās no kļūdām, un tas ir ļoti svarīgi kļūdītes.

----------


## Raimonds1

Reizēm nevajag industriālās kontroles vadību, bet gan uz viens ass uzmontētu maināma parauga vītni, kas vilks griezni pareizā ātrumā   :: 

Nepiekrītu, ka šitās diskusijas par izgudrošanu un inovācijām ir par daudz. Nu nav gan. Man idejas rodas nevis aprēķinos, bet gan meklējot līdzīgos procesus, sakarības. Piemēram, kaut vai pa elektrisko stūres pastiprinātāju. Ir 2 maiņrezistori, abi viduspunktā, pirmajam pretestības abpus viduspunktam  nosaka 
1. Taisnstūra impulsu un pauzes platumu.
2. Spriegumu opampa izejā.

Otrais ir mehāniski saistīts ar stūres iekārtu, kuru caur pārnesumu groza H tilta shēmā 'pieslēgts elektromotors. Ciparu skatītājs un salīdzinātājs vai opamps strādā tā, ka padod pareizas polaritātes spriegumu uz motoru, kamēr pirma un otrā maiņrezistora pretestības īzlīdzinās. ( vienādas frekvences vai 0 opampa izejā.)

Nu un ko, ja kaut kas tāds jau ir, man tagad nokaunēties, ka neko jaunu neesmu izdomājis? Vai tāpēc, ka uzreiz nesāku tādu gatavot? Es pat neesmu iepazinies ar principu, kā tie strādā nu un?

----------


## Epis

> Nepiekrītu, ka šitās diskusijas par izgudrošanu un inovācijām ir par daudz. Nu nav gan. Man idejas rodas nevis aprēķinos, bet gan meklējot līdzīgos procesus, sakarības.
> Nu un ko, ja kaut kas tāds jau ir, man tagad nokaunēties, ka neko jaunu neesmu izdomājis? Vai tāpēc, ka uzreiz nesāku tādu gatavot? Es pat neesmu iepazinies ar principu, kā tie strādā nu un?


 Es par to Jēgu vairs neko nerakstīt,nediskutēt bīju domājis to apspriedi par savu CNC projektu (tas vispār ir kā Oftops), bet par izgudrošanu var runāt ilgi un dikti un to vaig darīt, jo izrādās ka cilvēki nesaprot, moš es pats arī līdz galalm nēsu vēl visus tos noslēpumus izpratis, tātad nesaprot kā var kļūt par izgudrotāju un ko vispār nozīmē iemācītes domāt, proti domāt nevar neviens iemācīt tas ir pašam jāmācās, 
Vispār jau mana paša rīcība un visa tā CNC projekta gaita ir bāzēta uz kļūdām, proti katra kļūda ievirza prjektu jaunās sliedēs, līdz ar to arī nevar izstrādāt tādu Plānu kā es ko taisīšu un kas kā būs, jo es to vienkārši nezinu, un tikai taisot es redzēšu kas kā, un ja esu kļūdījies tad iešu citu ceļu, bet rezultātā es dabūšu to ko man vaig.
Protams ka Finālā var gudri runāt ka varēja tā un tā, un domāt vai tas vispār ir izdevīgi, vai vispār ir kāda jēga, proti beigās visi gudri, bet kamēr fināls nav pienācis tikmēr labāk šādas tēmas neapspriest, jo tā ir kā pareģošana, un ja arī būs abloms tad tā ir kārtējā dzīves mācība, no kuras jāizdara secinājumi un jāiet tālāk ar to jau dzīve tač nebeidzās.

Un tie teicieni ka jāmācās no citu kļūdām un ja kādam citam nekas nesanāca tad man arī nekas nesanāks ir pašā pamatā Stūlbi, jo katram ir citādāka situācija, citādākas spējas, un ja kāds bīj pa švaku un konstatēja Ablomu,sakāvi tad tas nenozīmē ka citiem kas kautko tādu darīs būs tieši tāds pats abloms, līdz ar to labāk vispār neko nedarīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Dažiem gan liekas, ka visam, ko dari jābūt uzreiz visiem saprotamam, skaidram jau no paša darbības sākuma. Tāpat jautājums ir , vai svarīgi ir zināt maksimāli daudz par to, kā kas darbojas, vai arī attīstī't to spēju šos principus pašam ātri apjēgt un/vai izdomāt no jauna.  Kā arī - kas galu galā ir tas labais  rezultāts - gatavs komercializēts produkts, racionalizēts izgatavošanas process, prototips vai tikai ideja.

----------


## zzz

> bet kamēr fināls nav pienācis tikmēr labāk šādas tēmas neapspriest, jo tā ir kā


 Redz, beerninj epi, kameer finaals nav pienaacis,ir pavisam nesmuki arii pljeksteet savas slapjaas fantaazijas kaa tu visus saliksi.  ::  Lietuvieti liinijsekotaajos, "taivaanieshus" cnc utt. Taa sanaak PILNIIGI DEBIILA UN TUKSHA lieliishanaas, kaa rezultaataa tu arii tiec uzskatiits par bezatbildiigu muldonju.




> attīstī't to spēju šos principus pašam ātri apjēgt un/vai izdomāt no jauna.


 Gugugu, aatrais apjeedzeejs.  ::  Nu-s, raimondinj, kontroles jautaajums - esi beidzot apjeedzis procesus, kas notiek paraleeli sleegtos NTC termistoros jeb joprojaam totaali njibumbum?  

>kas galu galā ir tas labais rezultāts - gatavs komercializēts produkts, racionalizēts izgatavošanas process, prototips vai tikai ideja.

http://www.tinaja.com/glib/riskdown.pdf

Onkuls Lankasters, kuru raimondinsh droshi vien ieniist ar visaam dveeseles skjiedraam.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Cienītie! Pat uz SKOLĒNU VIRPĀM ir gliemeža pārvads, kas ir trapecveida vītne, kura griežnu karieti vienmēr nocentrē vienā un tajā pašā vietā. Padeve šai vītnei nāk no virpas patronas caur zobratu pārvadu, tā saucamo ģitāru. Mainot zobratu pārus, tiek iegūts nepieciešamais griežņa pārvietojums attiecībā pret patronas rotāciju. Un šeit ir pārsteidzoša īpatnība - pārvietojums NAV atkarīgs no patronas griešanās ātruma! Jo patrona ar gliemežpārvadu atrodas SAZOBĒ.
Vēl vairāk - ir otrs pārvads, kas ļauj ar konkrētu padeves soli apvirpot detaļu. Solis var būt pat 0,08mm uz apgriezienu.... un tas ir skolēnu virpai!!!!!!
Ar šo virpu ELEMENTĀRI var izvirpot doto rumbu un vēl DADFIGA citu detaļu.... tikai 1 sīkums - TAS IR JĀIEMĀCĀS!!!! Tik vien. 




> Vispār jau mana paša rīcība un visa tā CNC projekta gaita ir bāzēta uz kļūdām, proti katra kļūda ievirza prjektu jaunās sliedēs, līdz ar to arī nevar izstrādāt tādu Plānu kā es ko taisīšu un kas kā būs, jo es to vienkārši nezinu, un tikai taisot es redzēšu kas kā, un ja esu kļūdījies tad iešu citu ceļu, bet rezultātā es dabūšu to ko man vaig.


 Šo parasti sauc vienā vārdā un daudz īsāk. Par muļļāšanos.  *bet rezultātā es dabūšu to ko man vaig* - varu pat saderēt - nedabūsi.

----------


## a_masiks

Atvainojos - lai būtu skaidrs kādi ir skolēnu virpu parametri - lūgtum links:

http://www.topol.ru/info.php?str=prod&p ... 15&pkid=58

vai arī tas pac ar veco ТВ-4, kuru laikam kaut kur rašā var nopirkt par 100Ls.

----------


## Epis

Vispār intresanti ko jūs paši Lielie speicālisti, profesori, teorētiķi (ZZZ, un a_masiks) kas te tā baigi pamācoši runā esat izstrādājuši un pats galvenais vai vispār esat ar to kautko nopelnījuši ??  šī ir jūsu iespēja paspīdēt uz kopējā fona, jo kā zināms tad izgudrotāju,izstrādātāju mums latvijā ir ļoti maz. 

+ kā pats ZZZ teica un kā tajā viņā matreālā (pdf) bīj rakstīts tad izgudrot ir viens bet ar to nopelnīt pavisam kas cits. 
un manā gadījumā Elektronika ko es tagat taisu nav nekāds baigais matreālais iegūldījums, un līdz ar to varu atļauties kļūdīties, ja taisa kādu Megaprojektu kā Hadrons kas piķo 5 miljardus tad tur kļūdām nav vietas, bet ja es projektējot savu PCB pa 25Ls pielaižu kādu kļūdu tad sliktākā gadījumā ja nevar izlabot kļūdu pasūtu jaunu (1reiz tā nācās darīt ar ciklon III mikreni BGA256 pakā), un stm32 gadījumā es jau profesionāli piegāju, proti, pērkot pašu mikreni pasūtīju arī stm32circle kitu lai paātrinātu mācīšanās prcessu un varētu ātrāk viskautko iemēģināt,ietestēt,iemācīes kodēt, tākā dev.kiti tomēr ir vaidzīgi + tur ir debbageris,programmers.

Par tām vītnēm tad nēsu jau Vakarējais, vītnes ar vītņgriezi esu bleķī tūkstošiem griezis parastām skrūvēm (M8,M6 utt.). bet par iekārtām tad mans uzskats ir tāds -Pēc iespējas mazāk mehānismu,un vienkāršākus,primitivākus mehānismus, un pēc iespējas vairāk mērierīces(enkoderus,sensorus) un elektronikas(kas protams ir lēta un maksā pārdesmit latus) tādu es redzu lētu,labu iekārtu, un lai to elektroniku tad uzķinītu ir pāris gadi jāpamācās elektrnoika un mikreņu programmēšana, un tas nav tik traki un neiespējami kā vairummam liekās, jo īstanībā tur nekā tāda sarežģita nav.

----------


## a_masiks

> Vispār intresanti ko jūs paši Lielie speicālisti, profesori, teorētiķi (ZZZ, un a_masiks) kas te tā baigi pamācoši runā esat izstrādājuši un pats galvenais vai vispār esat ar to kautko nopelnījuši ?? šī ir jūsu iespēja paspīdēt uz kopējā fona, jo kā zināms tad izgudrotāju,izstrādātāju mums latvijā ir ļoti maz.


 Jā. esmu gan izgudrojis, gan nopelnījis. Gan neko ĪPAŠI lielu, bet esmu. 
1)savulaik sameistaroju Nokia 09WL saslēgumu ar datora COM portu. Rūpnīcas komplekts maksāja ap 100Ls un to pašu nevarēja dabūt, izgatavoju dažus šitos adapterus un pārdevu par 25Ls.
2) to pašu izveicu savulaik Nokia 5110. bet ķīnieši ātri izkonkurēja gan mani, gan pašu Nokia.
3) izgatavoju pāris telefonu flaš adapterus priekš Nokia 8810, 6110, 8210, 3310. Savietojamus ar orģinālo Nokijas aparatūru, bet ērtākus un uzticamākus lietošanā. Vēl līdz nesenam brīdim mani kolēģi tos lietoja un īpaši šķendējās, kad jamie beidzot sāka izjukt... gan šis ir bez profita, tikai darba ērtībām.
4)izgatavoju lodāmura uzgali mikroBGA lodēšanai.  Gan uz wellera WS 81, gan Paces, gan uz wellera mikrotouča 1500. Kad vēl maskas nebija pieejamas. Da i tagad maskas pac nelietoju, ibo mikrenes ir daudz un dažādas, pastas nevisai, a roka piešauta....
5)izagatavoju ērtu un drošu BGA mikreņu sildītāju biku zem 200C, lai atvieglotu bumbošanu. Tikai uz vienas pašas detaļas. No termistora, kas nāk Nokia 5110 lētajā tīkla lādētājā. Polaritāte - pofig, AC/DC - pofig, spriegums līdz kaut kādai robežai - pofig, galvenais lai strāva sākumā būtu ap 2-3 A. Pēc tam pati nokrīt uz 0,1-0,2A. Dažiem meistariem par saprātīgām naudiņām esmu pārdevis...

īpaši uz to visu pelnīt netaisos. man ir normāli apmaksāts darbs. 




> un manā gadījumā Elektronika ko es tagat taisu nav nekāds baigais matreālais iegūldījums, un līdz ar to varu atļauties kļūdīties,


 Vispār jau skatās iegūto vai domāto peļņu pret izdevumiem. Ja izgrūdīsi 1000lS, bet iegūsi santīmus - nav pamata runāt par profitu vai biznesa plānu. Ja runājam par radioelektronisko HOBIJU - tad cita runa. Čakarējies cik uziet, tikai tad nav nekāda pamata sevi salīdzināt nedz ar profesionālām iekārtām, nedz ar citu CNC entuzasistu rokudarbiem. Tie netiks nedz pārsisti, nedz kas labāks uztaisīts. Tikai SAVĀDĀKS. Un tikai.

----------


## a_masiks

> bet par iekārtām tad mans uzskats ir tāds -Pēc iespējas mazāk mehānismu,un vienkāršākus,primitivākus mehānismus, un pēc iespējas vairāk mērierīces(enkoderus,sensorus) un elektronikas(kas protams ir lēta un maksā pārdesmit latus)


 Vispār divi zobrati sazobē IR vienkāršāks, DROŠĀKS un primitīvāks mehānisms par enkoderiem un sensoriem + atsevišķiem motoriem un to draiveriem. Te nu redzams, ka nāvīgi baidies no tādas lietas kā mehānika, ibo nerubī fišku divos zobratos, ij tos nomainīsi ar kujeva tuču visādas elektronikas... kura pēc radiokonstruēšanas likumiem ir tik reizes nedrošāka, cik tiek lietotas jebkuras detaļas, skaita ziņā. Tb -  laiks līdz pirmajam atteikuma iekārtai ir apgriezti proporcionāls detaļu skaitam iekārtā.

----------


## Epis

nu jā to nevar salīdzināt ar manu izgudrojumu, kas ir Pasaulē labākais, kas vien var būt !!!! pat šobrīd neviens neko labāku nav radījis, bet šobrīd jau tehnoloģijas sāk pietuvoties bet pirms 3 gadiem šitās manas Rumbas bīj TOP 1 proti priekšējā sver 185g  bet konkurentiem toriez bīj 250-300g tākā iedomājies ko sportā nozīmē gandrīz 100grami   ::  , var pat teikt ka es radīju nākošās paaudzes tehnoloģiju rumbu būvē, no ārpuses jau redzēt neko nevar tākā.. varat pat nemēģināt tur kautko no bildes saprast.
un tās bīj labākās no labākām šobrīd taisa 210gramīgas bet tās ir tādas pašvakas, bet manēja ir pavisam cita lieta. 
Kad es pirms gadiem šito izgudroju es domāju ka būšu moljonārs, bet sanāca tākā snāca, bet es vēl cerību nēsu atmetis, kādu dienu.....
Piebildīšu ka tika uztaisīti 5 komplekti, 1man, 1brālim un 3 notirgojām draugiem  ::  un vēljoprojām cilvēki braukā un tauta jau no mums gaidīja vēl rumbas toreiz likās ka varēs uztaisīt, bet apkāsa cūkas rīgas dīzeļrūpnīcā un nauda beidzās un tā arī palika pusfabrikāta stadijā (toreiz taisījām kādas 50gabalas) un tā arī nedataisījām  ::   un tad es aiz skādes sāku taisīt pats savu CNC.

Nu ko kurš te ir Īstais izgudrotājs ???

----------


## jeecha

Ja taas rumbas ir tieshaam tik unikaalas, tad beidz chakareet savu laiku chikaajoties ar kautkaadu utopisku CNC elektroniku bet njem telefonu graamatu, webu un meklee kaadu kas tev taas rumbas razhos vai kaadu kursh tavu ideju nopirks...

----------


## zzz

Njemot veeraa beerninja epja tipiskos "izgudroshanas" izgaajienus, man nu nepavisam nerodas paarlieciiba ka vot shitaa rumba nu peeksnji ir "Pasaulee labaakaa". Vieniigais ar ko beeninsh epis te vicinaas ir svars gramos, viss paareejais slepens. Nu lai jau arii buutu slepens, bet taadaa gadiijumaa bazaarus par "pasaulee labaako naakotnes tehnologjiju" arii veelams tureet ciet, jo pamatojuma ta tam nekaada nav. 1 gab epis un 4 gab vinja draugi ir hmmmm, stingri nepietiekami taada stila pazinjojumiem, beerninj epi.

----------


## dmd

epi, cik aptuveni sver tāds labi viegls bmx?
vai vēl labāk - rāmis

----------


## Epis

Kā kurš ritenis nokomplektēts par rāmjiem tad street BMX vieglākie ir 2kg smagi rāmji, proti jo vieglāks jo dārgāks viss vieglākais laikam ka bīj 1.8, ir tā ka ar katru gadu paliek vidēji pa 100-200 gramiem vieglāki.
REāls dzīves tests parāda visu kā ir, ja tur tad tur ja netur tad met ārā, un tur tāka maz neliekās, man tie skaitļi uz papīriem nav vaidzīgi, bet ja nopietni tad es prtams esu modelējis slodzi un skatījies kā konstrukcja deformējās, noslogojās pēc tā VON mises stress parametra, es pats izrēķināt neko nemāku, bet programmas to var izdarīt, un softs rāda ka manai konstrukcijai ir priekšrocība, tādejādi es arī varu panākt to pašu stiprību, kas citiem bet ar ievērojami zemāku metāla daudzumu, un pilnīgi viss ir no alumīnija ta tā rumba svērtu 100gramus(priekšējā) ar metālu (185)

Toreiz mēģināja visu ko vien varēja, un neviens pa normālu cenu taisīt negribēja, krutajos cehos bez apjoma 1000 pat nerunāja, bet tādos sīkos atkal prasīja tā ka mati stāvus ceļās, tā nozare nav tāda kā Elektronikā aizej uz Almiko uztaisi plati pa 25-30Ls salodē un ej kautvai tirgot, tur metalapstrādē man liekās ka vēljoprojām neviens pa saprātīgu cenu protatipus un mazas partījas netaisa, (kā almiko plates taisa), proti viņiem tur nav izdevīgi, protams ka nebūs izdevīgi, un viņiem tur tajā Almiko domāju ka arī nav neko izdvīgi taisīt tos PCB šablonus priekš 3-4 PCB bet izdevīgums parādās tad ja kāds no tiem klientiem kas taisīja protatupus kautko iztrādā un pasūta jau lielu apjomu tad viņi sāk pelnīt, un tie stūlbie metālapstrādes cehi to laikam nerubī, ka nevar izstrādāt kādu produktu bez protatipiem.

Vot tagat ja es gribētu uztaisīt protatipu kurš man viņu taisītu ? kur ir tie izstrādātāju atbalstošie cehi ?  nav tādu. tākā elektroniķiem ir smagi paveicies, citur tā nav. (un tādēļ man tā elektronika iepatikās jo šeit var kautko uztaisīt un pa lētām naudām.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu ko kurš te ir Īstais izgudrotājs ???


 nu, manuprāt, nezinu viss! ibo paņemt gatavu konstrukciju un dzelzi nomainīt pret vieglāku un *neizturīgāku* alumīniju nebūs nekāds īpašais izgudrojums. Piedevām - tev tur ir jāliek gatavi lodīšu vai adatu standartgultņi. Jo dzelzs rumbas var izmantopt reizē kā rumbu un reizē kā gultņa korpusu. Ar alumīniju to nevar. Līdz ar to lieloties par pašu vieglāko rumbu, manuprāt esi maķenīt samelojis. Tu salīdzināji savu  priekšējo rumbu ar firmīgajām aizmugures rumbām! Vai ne?
ibo firmīgās pieejamas ar zemāku svaru.... 
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/DTXDEW57
vai arī šis brīnumiņš:
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/DTXDBSGD
manuprāt svars 105gr - izklausās 2 reiz mazāk... un neesmu specs, bet manuprāt tā ir aizmugures rumba, kura ir smagāka nekā priekšējā...
Nu, tas tā - ja ekstrēmus apskatām, tjipa _"kas ir Pasaulē labākais, kas vien var būt !!!! "_
PS - un cik svēra tava aizmugurējā rumba /ja tāda vispā bija, protams/?

----------


## zzz

> tie stūlbie metālapstrādes cehi to laikam nerubī, ka nevar izstrādāt kādu produktu bez protatipiem.


 Hehe, stuuulbie metaalapstraades cehi. Fig beerninj epi, stubums shoreiz atkal buus pashaa beerninjaa epii.

Normaali cilveeki, kas nodarbojas ar dzelziishiem, parasti arii pashi jeedz tos dzelziishus apstraadaat. Virpa/freeze bez vikrutasiem no bankroteejushaam ruupniicaam maksaa nedaudz, pat veel vairaak - bija/ir pieejama apmeeram katra kolhoza mehaaniskajaas darbniicaas (piiiii, da mums pat skolaa bija). Nu kur tev, idiotam, probleema pasham prototipus taisiit cik uziet? Rocinjas liikas vai praatinja par maz metaalapstraades pamatus apguut?

----------


## a_masiks

> Vot tagat ja es gribētu uztaisīt protatipu kurš man viņu taisītu ? kur ir tie izstrādātāju atbalstošie cehi ? nav tādu.


 Nu a onku no kādām lauku mehdarbnīcām, kam mājās virpa un frēze, un kurš būtu ar mieru paauklēties ar epi - slabo atrast?
man pašam viens paziņa ira, kuram garāžā kādas 3 virpas 2 frēzes un slīpējamais stanoks stāv. Gan Bauskā jamais mīt... taču ko tik laucinieks par piecīti neizdarīs? It sevišķi ziemā....

----------


## Epis

tos pirmos 5 komplektus arī uztaisīja tāds viens privātais, un viņs tā nopisājās ka vairs neko darīt negribēja, jo tur tev nav parastasis metāls tur ir viens no stiprākajiem bleķiem jāvirpo crmo 4140 vai 4130 un pietam bišķi norūdīts, lielākā problēma ir ar urbšanu parstie HSS urbji pa 1.5Ls labi ja var pus centimetru izurbt, un tā urbjos aizies vairāk naudas un beigās paliksi mūnusos, tur bez kārtīgiem higteck urbjiem (man tāds ir ar dzesēšanas caurumiem nopirkts  ::  ) var pat klāt neiet.
Tur iekšā stāv slēgtie gūltņi (kā visiem), tās nav nekādas tur lodes !! kā vecajiem krievu laiku, un lētajiem ķīnas riteņiem.
Aizmugurējā rumba protams šodien vairs nekam neder jo tur nav 9zobu zobrats, tur skrūvējās 13zobu zobrats (vecā tehnoloģija) jo tā rubma tika projektēta un taisīta tajā laikā kad tie 9zob zobrati tiko parādījās, bet tas nenozīmē ka nevar uzprojektēt uz 9zob zobratu ! tā ir tikai tehniska nianse, bet tur protams vaig to konstrukciju bišķi mainīt un taisīt jaunu protatipu lai pārlieicnātos vai viss strādā kā nākās. 

bet ja tā runā tad uz šo brīdi man ir pavisam jauns vēl močnāks koncepts izdomāts, vienīgi es viņu vēl uz pilno FEA testu nēsu uzlicis, bet tur ir jūtams potenciāla pieaugums, un pēc šī tālāk vairs nav kur iet.

----------


## dmd

āhā ultramodernie rāmji 2 kg... un kā tad nākas, ka psrs pirms aptuveni 30 gadiem varēja taisīt milzīgus riteņu rāmjus, kas svēra 3.3kg (čempji) un rumbas šķiet 210g (čempju olimpisko spēļu edišens. neatskrūvēti itin mierīgi nobrauca vismaz 12 gadus.)?  arī ārā akurāti šitās mantas nejūk. gadījās man avarēt uzskrienot stulbam klucim virsū ar ātrumu tā pie 30km/h. brīnos, ka dzīvs paliku, a ritenim teju nekas (aploci dabūju izmest beigu beigās).
30 gadi...

----------


## Epis

Ja kas uz to urbšanu arī uzkārās tas cehs kas atteica un piekāsa, viņiem bīj žēl investēt bišķi naudu un nopirkt kārtīgu urbi (tie urbji maksā 200-300Ls) paši viņi urba ar kautkādiem asināmajiem urbjiem, varu iedomāties kā viņi skrēja asināt tos urbjus ik pēc 1 detaļas   ::

----------


## a_masiks

nezinu gan. neesmu saskāries ar hroma-molibdēna sakausējumiem, bet metālapstrādē parasti pielieto elementāru pieeju - metālu apstrādā PIRMS rūdīšanas, pēc rūdīšanas tikai pieslīpē, jo rūdīšanas procesā nedaudz izmainās ģeometrija. vai arī speciāli atlaidina. pretējā gadījumā tā ir skriešana ar pieri ķieģeļa sienā.

----------


## Epis

Tāds stienis tirgojās BeTērauds un viņš protams nebīj norūdīts kārtīgi, bet tajā trubas taisīšans prcessā viņš bišķi norūdās varētu būt kādi 700MPa  pēc īstās rūdīšanas tur ir 1200-1400Mpa var arī vēltrakāk rūdīt bet tad bleķis paliek trausls, šitās rumbas norūdīja pašvaki 850-900Mpa lai gan mēs teicām lai rūda kārtīgi, bet vecis norūdija pēc saviem ieskatiem (kā krievu standartos par mašinu asīm kur jābūt lokanībai lielai), un tas virpotājs vēl teica ka tur nekas neturēsies, bet kā rādija CIrvja tests uz isturību, un pēc tam ielas tad viss bīj kā plānots (pat labāk).

Ai dmd tu galīgi neko nerubī aizej apskaties cik tās BMX detaļas maksā un cik sver vietējā Onlain shopā http://www.parbmx.com/

tas tev nav nekāds tur sūda ielas ritenis, bet gan tāds ar kuru var lidot nopietnos augstumos, apmēram kā tie trasinieki tikai slodzes ir vēl lielākas, un rumbām ja nezināji sānos skrūvē pegas (metāla trubas) ar kurām tad slidinās par dzelz stieņiem,betona malām tādēļ rumbai vaig būt superMočnai lai nesalocītos ass. tā ir ļoti specifiska lieta un tas nav parsts ielas ritens.

----------


## Epis

Un tas vēl nav vis kurtākais metāls krutākaie norūdot iet līdz pat 2000Mpa lokanība 8-10% un titāns ir sūds salīdzinot ar tādu bleķi, un viņi to svaru met lejā uz jaunāko bleķu rēķina nejau uz konstrukcijas rēķina kā to daru es.

----------


## zzz

Es i vecs un slinks cilveeks.  ::  Taalabad pat minimaali paskjirstot googli atrodas piem

http://www.velobikeri.lv/images/NS2009.pdf

rumbas pa vidu kaut kur (svari ar klaat).

Joprojaam nejuutos paarliecinaats par beerninja epja milzu izgudrojuma unikaalumu, pasaulee labaakumu un naakotnes tehnologjiskumu.  ::

----------


## Epis

'Jā tu nupat ZZZ nodemonstrēju savu nezināšanu,neorjentēšanos riteņu lietās   ::   apmēram tāpat kā es tajos Hadronos un citā ātom fizikā, 
Kur tu tajā katalogā redzi kautko priekš BMX ? es tur neredzu nevienu detaļu kas būtu domāta priekš BMX arī rumbas nav domātas MBX, tu jau laikam domā ka bmx ričukiem tās rumbas tik smagas jo cilvēki ir vienkārši ideoti ! jo tad tu vispār vari zināt ja nēsi pats braukājis labāk nesaki neko !! un netēlo gudreli šajā sfērā kur tev priekšā sēž Eksperts ar 5gadu pieredzi (pēdējos 4gados es vairs aktīvi nebraukāju) tākā ZZZ tev šajā jomā nespīd sacenstiem ar manīm zināšanās.
Kad es to rumbu gudroju es izpētīju pilnīgi visas tā laika BMx rumbas (arī daļu kalnīšu rumbu) un tici man nevienma nav tāda kāda ir manēja, un arī labāka neviena nav. mana ir viss viss labākā. jo neko labāku uztaisīt nevar!

----------


## a_masiks

> tev priekšā sēž Eksperts ar 5gadu pieredzi (pēdējos 4gados es vairs aktīvi nebraukāju)


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Epis

> tev priekšā sēž Eksperts ar 5gadu pieredzi (pēdējos 4gados es vairs aktīvi nebraukāju)


 No 8-9klases sāku ar BMX purvciemā braukāt, es un vēl 3, bījām pirmie rajonā, priekš tā laika, un tehnikas man līmenis bīj augsts, lidoju un viskautko gaisā taisīju tāka maz neliekās. un tā arī es visu jaunību pavadīju vizinoties  ::  par grāmatām protams ka nedomāju, par to es tikai pēdējos 3 gados tā aktīvi domāju he he..

----------


## zzz

Ak beerninj epi, ja tu domaa ka man baisi interesee ar kaadiem tur konkreeti ritenjiem tur cilveecinji vikorjaachivejetsja un ziimeejas viens otra priekshaa, tad tu dzilji jo dzilji  kjuudies.  ::  Kaa arii mani nafig neaizkustina juusu izsmalcinaataas daliishanaas peec konkreetajiem vipendrona stiliem, taas ir tiiri juusu privaati intiimaas lietinjas.  :: 

Ar ko ta tev taas rumbas neiepatikaas, tjipa nav kur invaliidu pedaaliishus pieskruuveet vai kaadas pretenzijas?  ::  

Ladna fig s njim.

Skataamies citur

http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?p ... 419&page=1

125 grami uzrakstiits. 

Joprojaam nejuutos impreseets ne no beerninja epja supereksperta statusa, ne no vinja pasaulee smag.. pardon "tjipa labaakajaam" rumbaam.  ::

----------


## dmd

ai ekspert epi, epi. protams es par riteņu karikatūrām bmx tiešām neko daudz nezinu, bet tāpat arī droši varu apgalvot, ka par šosejniekiem tu ar ne sūda nejēdz. 
nobraucam kādreiz kādus kilometrus simts, simtpiecdesmit?  ::

----------


## Epis

> Ar ko ta tev taas rumbas neiepatikaas, tjipa nav kur invaliidu pedaaliishus pieskruuveet vai kaadas pretenzijas?  
> http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?p ... 419&page=1
> 125 grami uzrakstiits. 
> Joprojaam nejuutos impreseets ne no beerninja epja supereksperta statusa, ne no vinja pasaulee smag.. pardon "tjipa labaakajaam" rumbaam.


 Un es esu zobu FEJA   :: , šitās švakās alumīnija rumbiņas der tikai priekš trases, tiko tu pieskrūvēsi klāt tos "invalīdu pedālišus"jeb pegas tā ar vienu lecienu uz kādas trubas nahuj to alumīnija asi izārdīsi, es zinu jo pats primais protatips bīj no alumīnija un līdzīgas konstrukcijas proti sānos skrūvējās 14mm rūdītās skrūves alumīnija asī 20mm un to asi tā skrūve salocija jau ar pirmo lecienu un man tagat mētājās mājās tas brīnums (relikvija), tā bīj māciba -> nekādu alumīnu !!, es tādu alumīja sūdu priekš trases varētu uztaisīt 100gramīgu un tad manējā ir pa 25grami vieglāka   ::  un tik pat stipra(ja ne stiprāka) par tādu varētu priecāties tikai trasisti tādi kā tas Olimpiskais čempions štronbergs, lakučs, bet ne ielas dzeki viņiem vaidzīgs kārtīgs bleķis. 

Es tev ZZZ ieteiktu beigt meklējumus, jo neko labāku tu neatradīsi, proti ja kautkaslabāks būtu tad es to jau sen zinātu (pa saviem kanāliem) un ja es saku ka nekā labāka joprojām nav tad tā arī ir punkts . (tāda ir tā rūktā patiesība ZZZ šeit tu nekādus pieksienus izdarīt nevari.  ::  es esu un būšu labākais BMX rumbas izgudrotājs. un neviens visā PASAULĒ MANI NAV PĀRSPĒJIS.  ::

----------


## zzz

epi beerninj, par savas rumbas grandiozumu tu pagaidaam esi paarliecinaajis tikai pats sevi un veel chetrus idiotus.  ::  Stipri taalu liidz visai pasaulei.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik izgudrotāju pēc pirmajām grūtībām pamet visu izgudrošānu un pievienojas vairākumam.  :: 

Te vairākkārt kā lielais arguments tiek pieminēts tas, ka ideja vai nu nav pārāk oriģināla vai to jau kāds ir izdomājis.  Aizmirstot to, ka Latvija nu nekādi nevar lepoties ar da jebkādu izgudrojumu paŗāk lielu ietekmi uz ekonomiku un pārmērīgu izgudrotāju skaitu, kas to vien dara, kā traucē mierīgajiem pilsoņiem dzīvot un rukāt. Un tāds kārtīgs proletārietis nostrādājies visu dienu vai kupiprodaj** ekonomists necietīs, ka kaut kāds tur sēžōt daŗzā zem ābeles un skatoties uz koka zaru ēnām izdomā, kā būtu ja stūres pastiprinātājam ieliktu divus mehāniski saistītus multivibratorus ar impulsa un pauzes platuma regulāciju.  Te jau ir tas āķis, ka nav tā lieta tā sastrukturēta, ka uzreiz kāds ir gatavs riskēt , rakstīt programmu, cits - meklēt atkarībā no tirgus kādu optimālu vai nelikvīdu mikrokontrlolieri, lai pa lēto ražotu mantu, cits to visu finasēt ar domu, ka ja 1 no 10 izdodas, tad vispār ir peļņa.

** pērc pārdod

Pirmais, kas ir jāiemāca tādam izgudrotājam ir spēja atsķirt saprātīgus arguemntus un krittiku no manipulācijām un pārējā sviesta ar mērķi saglabāt status quo un piesavināties izgudrojumus.
******NTC ir darba t
un ir tāda strāva, ar kuru tas nesasniedz to darba temepratūru .

----------


## Epis

> epi beerninj, par savas rumbas grandiozumu tu pagaidaam esi paarliecinaajis tikai pats sevi un veel chetrus idiotus.  Stipri taalu liidz visai pasaulei.


 Redz tu vienkārši nevari noticēt faktam ka tādi parastie cilvēki kā es arī kautko var izgudrot, tev liekās ka tikai profesori,laboranti un Fiziķi,ķīmiķi kas strādā kautkādās laboratorijās spēj kautko izgudrot, tur ir tā tava problēma un aizspriedumi, iesaku beidzot pieaugt un atvērt acis, jo vairākums izgudrojumu pēc būtības ir ļoti vienkārši un primitīvi, tākā lai zigudrotu nav jābūt Super Fiziķim,kvantu teorīju ekspertam, ir jābūt paratam cilvēkam kurš ir gatavs paskatītes uz lietām citādāk un atrast to ko citi nav iedomājušies, un šādu sīkumu kurus citi ir palaiduši garām ir pa pillo arī tajā CNC elektronikā tur ir pa pillo visādu nianšu, sīkumu kas itkā liekās nav svarīgi, bet beigās tomēr izrādās svarīgi, un kas zin moš es tur arī kautko ieinovēšu, jo inovācija notiek kautko darot, un lai kautko inovētu vaig vienkārši darīt. kas nedara tam arī nekā nav. 

Ja netici ka mana rumba ir viss viss krutāka tad nāc skaties, nes uz laboratoriju veic eksperimentus,testus (es pat no tā būšu ieguvējs, jo pašam šādu test iekārtu nav) un tad dod savu profesionālo slēdzienu  ::  jā un neaizmirsti nopirkt kādas citas rumbas lai būtu ar ko salīdzināt !! ja kas finālā varētu sanākt labs raksts ko varētu publicēt kādā BMX portālā visiem bmx fanātiem pa prieku, proti kura ir stiprākā,labākā jeb pēc price/performance rumba  ::   šādas laboratoriskās analīzes neviens netaisa, tākā tas būtu intresanti netikai Lv bet arī pasaules mērogā izanalizēt kādas 5 krutākās rumbas.

----------


## Epis

> Cik izgudrotāju pēc pirmajām grūtībām pamet visu izgudrošānu un pievienojas vairākumam. 
> 
> Te vairākkārt kā lielais arguments tiek pieminēts tas, ka ideja vai nu nav pārāk oriģināla vai to jau kāds ir izdomājis.  Aizmirstot to, ka Latvija nu nekādi nevar lepoties ar da jebkādu izgudrojumu paŗāk lielu ietekmi uz ekonomiku un pārmērīgu izgudrotāju skaitu, kas to vien dara, kā traucē mierīgajiem pilsoņiem dzīvot un rukāt. Un tāds kārtīgs proletārietis nostrādājies visu dienu vai kupiprodaj** ekonomists necietīs, ka kaut kāds tur sēžōt daŗzā zem ābeles un skatoties uz koka zaru ēnām izdomā, kā būtu ja stūres pastiprinātājam ieliktu divus mehāniski saistītus multivibratorus ar impulsa un pauzes platuma regulāciju.  Te jau ir tas āķis, ka nav tā lieta tā sastrukturēta, ka uzreiz kāds ir gatavs riskēt , rakstīt programmu, cits - meklēt atkarībā no tirgus kādu optimālu vai nelikvīdu mikrokontrlolieri, lai pa lēto ražotu mantu, cits to visu finasēt ar domu, ka ja 1 no 10 izdodas, tad vispār ir peļņa.


 Tur tev taisnība ka pēc pirmajām neveiksmēm vairākums met plinti krūmos un konstatē ka neko nevar, man jau arī bīj neveiksmes kautvai tas pats pirmais protatips no alumīnija kurš bīj konstruktīvi pavisam citādāks nekā šitā rumba un tā protams bīj neveiksme un pirmstam bīj vēl visādas konstrukicjas kuras analizlējot izrādījās ka nekam tomēr nav derīgas, (to ZZZ atrasto 125gram rumbas konstrukiju arī analizēju!) un apmēram kāds pus gads pagāja-2/3gada tākā es esu izgājis cauri visam kam vien var iziet lai radītu ko tādu, un tas nav kuram katram pa spēkam, tas gan ir fakts. ja viss būtu tik vienkārši tad katrs trešais būtu izgudrotājs un Lv būtu pilna ar Cehiem kas to vien darītu kā ražotu, bet realitāte ir tāda kāda viņa ir. 
Ja kas pašā sākumā es rasēju uz plikas papīra lapas un svaru(tilpumu) rēķināju arī pēc sentēvu metodes uz tās pašas lapas, pēctam iemācījos mikrosoft Viseo kautko uzrasēt un tad vēl velāk kad uzināju par autocadu tad es tur veicu tikai optimizāciju, tākā visu bīju izgudrojis ar zīmuli un papīra lapu (bez nekādām augstajām tehnoloģiskajām programmām, to visu es apguvu tikai pectam lai pilnveidotu,optimizētu kontrukciju, bet fundaments tika likts  ar zīmuli un baltu lapu.+kalkulātoru. un toreiz nekādas fizikas formulas,elektroniku nezināju, viss tika balstīts uz LOĢIKU. un lūk rezultāts. es pat šodien vēl nēsu neko labāku, perspektīvāku izdomājis, laigan zinu daudz,daudz vairāk.

----------


## a_masiks

* Epis*
Savas nezināšanas dēļ tu putro izgudrotāju ar inženieri-konstruktoru. Tavs veikums bija konstruēšana, nevis izgudrojums. 
Atkārtošu - ja tu būtu ieviesis gultņus uz magnētiskajiem spilveniem, vai to invalīdu kāpslīti izveidojis gofrētu, nedaudz lokanu, vai ar amartizātoriem - tas būtu reāls izgudrojums. A te tu vienkārši atkārtoji standarta konstrukciju, standarta izmēros, meklējot lētāku materiālu ar lielāku izturību. To pašu var izveikt jebkurš cits konstruktors, ja viņam pie rokas ir materiālu tabula ar materiālu īpašībām, izcenojumiem un apstrādes īpatnībām. Tev, starp citu tāda nav pie rokas. Tāpēc es esmu pārliecināts, ka firmīgās rumbas tevi saliks.... ar savu lētumu vs performance!!! Tb - rumbas cena /ieskaitot peļņu un nodokļus/ tavai rumbai būs lielāka. Ne par velti aprāvās ražošana... finansiālu apsvērumu dēļ.

----------


## dmd

nu bet epi. come on. pārdod savu tehnoloģiju, lai tur tālāk ņemās vīriņi ar normālām ražotnēm un vienkārši iekasē piķi, ko var ņemties?  ::

----------


## jeecha

Par to alumiinija vaajumu runaajot - es protams neesmu metalurgs, bet vai tad muusdienaas nav alumiinija/vara un alumiinija/cinka sakauseejumi kas neko daudz neatpaliek no teerauda?

Protams ja liidzeklji kas izteereeti visos fpga un virpas eksperimentos buutu novirziiti paaris konkurentu izstraadaajumu iegaadei un kaadam laboratorijas stipriibas testam... varbuut arii tu vareetu pasaulei (un potenciaaliem pirceejiem vai sponsoriem) kautko pieraadiit... Bet patreiz viss ko tu piedaavaa ir simts reizes atkaartots "Manas rumbas ir krutaakaas!!!", taakaa kaads briinums ka visi ir visnotalj skeptiski.

----------


## Epis

Nu vigli jau runāt dari tā dari tā, bet ka jādara tad neko nevari izdarīt.. 

man protams ka ir tāda liela skāde ka nekas vairāk tur nav sanācis, laikam ka toreiz ka bīja 21 bīju pārāk dumš,un darīju visu ko varēju un rezultāts ir nekāds. 
Varbūt ja dzīvotu kādā ķīnā, ASV būtu kautkas sanācis,bet te Lv kā redzat nekas nesanāca.

----------


## Delfins

> Varbūt ja dzīvotu kādā ķīnā, ASV būtu kautkas sanācis,bet te Lv kā redzat nekas nesanāca.


 muldoņa.

----------


## Epis

Pārsvarā jau visi stāsta tikai par veiksmes stāstiem (kas reāli ir tikai <1%, bet kur tad paliek tie virs 99% neveiksminieku stāstu ?  kauns stāstīt vai savus neveiksmīgos mēģinājumus ? vai arī kauns no citu kritikas ? vai arī atzīties ka esi 0 un neveiksminieks !  tādēļ jau neviens nezin par tām neveiksmēm, laigan tur būtu ļoti intresanti stāsti. 

manējais ir tāds pa pusei daļēji veiksmīgs, bet ne līdz galam veiskmīgs (proti ražošanas fāze neaizgāja).

Un cik daudz ir tādi kuri izgudro palaiž ražošanā un tad nobankrotē?, jo redz neviens nepērk   :: , labs piemērs ir arī tajā čipu jaunajās kompānījās ar tiem jaunajiem krutajiem čipiem kuras rodās kā sēnes, visām ir super krutas tehnoloģijas, bet nezkāpēc pēc pāris gadiem nobankrotē un tur summiņas ir miljonom mērāmas, Domāju ka lātvijā šādi piemēri ka kāds kautko ir palaidis tirgošanā un nobankrotējis ir papillo vienīgi neviens pa tiem nerunā.

Es zinu vienu tādu stāstu kur koledžas ekonomikas pasniedzēs stāstīja klasei par reālo biznesu un kā pats mēģināja, proti uztaisīja veikalu, baigi analizēja pēc formulām,grafikiem (kā jau ekonomikas specs) un viņš teica ka visu izdarīja ideāli pēc visām teorijām un rezultātā pēc pus gada kā nepirka cilvēki neko viņa veikalā tā nepirka un šis nobankrotēja ar visām savām ekonomikas teorijām. 

Tākā es te nekādas atmazkas netaisīšu, vienkarši nav, nesanāca un viss, bet sava kaifa pēc es to savu rumbu tomēr kautkad pats uzvirpšu, kā piemiņu, skūlptūru, augstāko personīgo sasniegumu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> ... man jau arī bīj neveiksmes kautvai tas pats pirmais protatips no alumīnija kurš bīj konstruktīvi pavisam citādāks nekā šitā rumba un tā protams bīj neveiksme un pirmstam bīj vēl visādas konstrukicjas kuras analizlējot izrādījās ka nekam tomēr nav derīgas, (to ZZZ atrasto 125gram rumbas konstrukiju arī analizēju!) un apmēram kāds pus gads pagāja-2/3gada tākā es esu izgājis cauri visam kam vien var iziet lai radītu ko tādu, un tas nav kuram katram pa spēkam, tas gan ir fakts. ja viss būtu tik vienkārši tad katrs trešais būtu izgudrotājs un Lv būtu pilna ar Cehiem kas to vien darītu kā ražotu, bet realitāte ir tāda kāda viņa ir. 
> Ja kas pašā sākumā es rasēju uz plikas papīra lapas un svaru(tilpumu) rēķināju arī pēc sentēvu metodes uz tās pašas lapas, pēctam iemācījos mikrosoft Viseo kautko uzrasēt un tad vēl velāk kad uzināju par autocadu tad es tur veicu tikai optimizāciju, tākā visu bīju izgudrojis ar zīmuli un papīra lapu (bez nekādām augstajām tehnoloģiskajām programmām, to visu es apguvu tikai pectam lai pilnveidotu,optimizētu kontrukciju, bet fundaments tika likts  ar zīmuli un baltu lapu.+kalkulātoru. un toreiz nekādas fizikas formulas,elektroniku nezināju, viss tika balstīts uz LOĢIKU. un lūk rezultāts. es pat šodien vēl nēsu neko labāku, perspektīvāku izdomājis, laigan zinu daudz,daudz vairāk.


 Manuprāt nav jau normālas struktūras, kas Latvijā sekmētu šādu izgudrojumu prototipu un ražošanas izstrādi, kā arī noteiktu normālu rāmi sadarbībai starp izgudrotāju, ražotāju un finansētajiem. Vispirms jau paats pirmais solis - izgudrotājs dodas ar savu ideju pie ražotāja, pototipa radītāja vai kādas Eiropas programmmas kūrētāja un pats idejas izklāsta fakts tiek kaut kā reāli, atbildīgi iegrāmatots, ka nu reiz tāda ideja ir skaidrota un tā.  Tad vēl ir tāda lieta, ka tādu speciālistu skaits, kas zina un orientējas dažādās jomas vienlaicīgi, lai apjēgtu, kas ir un kas nav perspektīvs izgudrojums ir ļoti mazs, nav konkurences, līdz ar to ir lielas iespējas , ka no vienas puses tiks diktēti sadarbības noteikumi. Tiek arī jaukts un nepamatoti pārvērtēts dažu iestāžu kompetences līmenis tikai tāpēc, ka tas spēj labi prezentēt vai ir ir iepirkušas k'adu modernu iekārtu un iemācījušās ar to apieties, bet izdomas, inovāciju spējas un pašu izgudrojumu nav. Un tad bieži ir tā, ka pēc idejas izklāsta pēksņi interese pazūd un nekadas sarunas vairs nenotiek, lai vai cik tā ideja būtu derīga, vienkārša un laba, to nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst likt saprast pašam izgudrotājam  ::   Rezultāts - ir izteikta laba , derīga, varbūt vēl uzlabojama, attīstāma  ideja, tā ir uzklausīta, tiek izmantota citur, bet vairākumam, kas neko nejēdz , ir priekštats, ka tas izgudrotajs jau neko derīgu nav izdomājis.
Tāpec ieteikums tādam jaunam inovatoram būtu pārak neņemt vērā lielāko daļu kritikas, darboties pašam un ja struktūra nu nekadi nepalidz, pasām apgūt to virpošanu, frēzēšanu, programmēšanu vai ko citu un taisīt to prototipu un demonstrēt tā efektivitāti, lai gan no laika patēriņa un valsts konkurētspējas viedokļa uz tāda inovatora uzmanību vajadzētu konkurēt 50 iestādēm, kas piedavā vislabākos darbgaldus, visapķērīgākos meistarus un pēc pirmā pieprasījuma piegādā datus par katram projektam vispiemērotākajiem materiāliem, mikrokontrolieriem un optimālākajām programmām.

----------


## zzz

Heh raimondinj, palasi ka ciitiigaak onkulja Lankastera "ideju mirstiibas liikni"  LInks jau bija

http://www.tinaja.com/glib/riskdown.pdf

Ja izgudrotaajs ar savu dabiibu nodroshina kompaanijai efektiivu izdevumu samazinaashanos/peljnjas pieaugumu tad arii vinja darbiiba ir pieprasiita. Savukaart ja "izgudrotaajs" neesaajas apkaart ar pliku ideju un skaljiem, ne ar ko nepamatotiem bljaavieniem "pasaulee labaakaa rumba/cnc" tad  vinsh nevienam nahren nav vajadziigs. Plikas idejas (jeedziigi paardomaatas) nospraagst proporcijaa taa ap 500:1. Nejeedziigas, nekompetentas idejas - veel nesaliidzinaami lielaakaa meeraa. Taada "izgudrojumu" "efektivitaate" un saistiitais risks normaalam uznjeemumam nav deriigs un neinteresee.

Populaara ilustraacija: raimondinsh pats personiski jauno daudzsolosho pasaulee visa kaa labaakaa izgudrotaaju beerninju epi kaa varam redzeet moraaliski  atbalsta katraa zinjaa. Vai raimondinsh izgudrotaaju epi grasaaas atbalstiit arii materiaali, ar naudinju, darbinju uttt? Pa diviem (it seviskji njemot veeraa raimondinja politiskos sakarus) tak uzcirtiisiet to rumbu razhojamo liiniju no super cnc aatri vien. (un mees veel te nemaz neminam magneetiskos muuzhiigos dzineejus un vienkaarshi parastos gaisa dzineejus ar efektivitaati augstaaku kaa onkuls Karno paredzeejis  ::  )Nee, raimondinsh to nedara un netaisaas? Oi, kaapeec tad taa? Kaapeec raimondinsh savaa personiskajaa personaa uzvedaas tieshi taapat kaa sliktie letinju uznjeemeeji kuri negraabj izgudrotaaju beerninju epi atpleestaam rokaam? Kas ta i, raimondinsh galu galaa neuzskata beerninja epja idejas par taa veertaam lai personisko naudinju tur ieguldiitu? Tad kaalabad vinsh grib lai to dariitu citi?

----------


## Raimonds1

stils ir svarīgs

Problēma ir tur, ka tajās 500 ir arī derīgas idejas un ne viena vien.. Starp citu, pēdējais teksts par piekta gada eksakto krīzi - tauta tā esot gribējusi brīvību, arī brīvību no zināšanām, ka bijis vien jāpiekāpjas.
http://www.ltv.lv/lv/ltv_arhivs/
pedējais 100.pants

----------


## Vikings

Vai tik te kāds neizvairās no atbildes?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kādi mēs te objektīvi   ::   parunāsim ka par stūres pastiprinātāju?  Vai par jebkuru tēmu, kura pēc atbildes apstājas?

Manuprāt jābūt tā - ja es izdomāju to stūres pastiprinātāju, tad ir kantoris, kurš kā viens no 100 līdzīgiem spēj ieguldīt naudu idejas izpētē un ja viena no 10 izdodas, tad kantorim ir peļņa. Tāpat jābūt cilvēkiem, kas , atkarībā no tirgus vietas un apjoma spēj īsā laikā piemeklēt kaut kādu  lētu, enerģiju vairāk patērējošu, tāpēc pārāk nepieprasītu mikrokontrolieri un uzlabot programmas kodu un optimizēt visu procesu. 

Apstākļos, kad darba ražīgums ir tāds kāds ir, nevis izgudrotājiem jātiek galā ar savu spēju izgudrot, bet gan vairākumam ar savu nespēju saprast, cik tas ir svarīgi. Tāpat būtu vēlams korekti nepaklusēt uz neignorēt piekto gadu, brīvības alkas no zināšanām un Bērklijas ietekmes, kas ir daudz lielāka problēma par Epja uzskatiem par termodinamiku un hadronu paatrinātāja darbību.  Epja nolikšana nedod nekādus ekonomiskos efektus, bet piektā gada un augšminēto problēmu pareiza saprašana gan.


Pirma reize, kad tiek atzīts, ka kaut kas ir uztaisīts, citādi no malas lasot liekas.. tā kā liekas   



> [
> 4) ir kaut kānebūt strādājoša cepeškrāsns, kas demonstrē kaut kādu tomēr līmeni elektronikā, bet pati krāsns nemaz nav cnc projekta mērķis... (papildus izdevumi)

----------


## Epis

> Nejeedziigas, nekompetentas idejas - veel nesaliidzinaami lielaakaa meeraa. Taada "izgudrojumu" "efektivitaate" un saistiitais risks normaalam uznjeemumam nav deriigs un neinteresee.


 Protams ka normālam Latviešu uzņēmējam tāda ideja nekam neder jo viņš neko nerežo   ::   ::  un pat starp tiem nedaudzajiem kas kautko ražo neviens nerežo riteņa detaļas, vai visus riteņus, riteņu industrīja šeit Lv izmirusi lai gan agrāk pēc vēstrues grāmatām ir bījušas papilo riteņu ražotnes (kautkādos tur Ūmaņa laikos), es zinu ka lietuvā agrākvēl riteņus ražoja bet tagat tā rūpnīca tikai saliek riteņus, bet ražo taivānā, un visus MBX arī ražo taivāna. varbūt vācījā kautk ražo, bet pa lielam visus riteņus štancē taivānā, tākā teorētiski man vaidzētu darit tā dabūt lielu naudu un braukt pie tiem šķībacainajiem lai tie tur tad taisa pa lēto un tad atbraukt uz Lv uzlikt uzraktu Made in Latvija un lepni tirgot  :: , Mana ideoloģija šādu variantu kategoriski izslēdz, vainu ražo Latvijā vai nekur (.) !
+ šeit Latvijā arī nebīj neviena riteņ firma kas tieši nodarbotos ar to BMX un zinātu visus pasaules tirdzniecības kanālus caur kuriem tad izplatīt, reklamēt un visu pārējo darīt tākā tajā laikā tā ideja nebīj vaidzīga nevienam un neviens arī neko tur nenopelnītu, jo ej un ielauzies tajā pasaules tirgu, šādas lietas intresē tikai tās firmas kas jau kautko tirgo tajā nozarē un Latvijā šādu firmu vienkārši nav, 
tākā tavas ZZZ zajavs uz manu gadījumu neaticās, ka redz mans izgudrojums nav nevienam vaidzīgs, jo vienkārši šeit nav neviena kas tajā spfērā darbotos, bet iet ārzemniekiem atdot un štancēt taivānā tas nesaskan ar manu ideoloģiju.

----------


## Epis

Un otrs kādēļ neviens negrib ņemtiem ir tas ka uztaisīt firmu, jaunu Zīmolu un panākt to atpazīstamību, popularitāti ir šausmīgi grūti un protams ka nebūs tā ka uztaisi firmu, internet mājaslapu un tad tev uzreiz pirks tūkstošiem, paies mierīgi vesels gads kamēr cilvēki pasaulē tevi pamanīs un par tavi sāks runāt, un tajās reklāmas,marketinga aktivitātes arī jaiegūlda liela nauda, un darbs, tāka tas nav tā ka ja es pārdotu savu izgudrojumu kādai vietējai kompānijai kura pasaulē tai sportā jau ir atpazīstama, tagat izlaistu tādu produktu, viņai pirktu uzreiz tūkstošus un varētu eksportēt uz nebēdu pa visu pasauli, bet ja sāc no 0 tad vienīgais veids kā lai ātri pamanītu ir nākt klajā ar kautko šokējošu,spilgtu lai ar kautko izceltos uz apkārtējā fona, un lai šādi šokējošie izteikumi nebūtu tukš blefs, protams, ka vaig tam zinātnisku,laboratoriskus pierādījumus un tādus es vēl pat modelējot nevaru dabūt. 
ja man pat personīgi būtu ko ieķīlāt bankai lai paņemtu kādu kredītu es to nedarītu, jo tas ir pārāk liels risks (riskēt ar visu kas tev ir), principā vienīgais veids sanāk taisīt pašam cnc iekārtu (ar minimālu risku) un tad kautko uztaisīt, ja tālāk par protatipa līmeni neaizies tad ko es esu zaudējis -> neko,  varbūt kāds teiks laiku esu zaudējis, bet laika vērtība ir nenosakāma, un matreālā vērtība kura patiešām ir jau sagandēta eksperimentos es varu droši teikt ka ir mazāka par 1000Ls 
tākā mans risks uz šo brīdi man ir izmaksājis mazāk par 1000Ls tādu summu es varu atļauties 3-4gadu garumā  ::  tas ir apmēram tik pat cik parsts cilvēks nodzer,nopīpē krogos pa piektdienām(vairumam tās summas ir krietni lielākas)

----------


## dmd

ehh, kā teica kāds man pazīstams cilvēks, kāda samerā veiksmīga uzņēmuma īpašnieks: "par centību medaļa nepienākas. nozīme ir tikai rezultātam". tā ir arī tā lielā problēma ar šitiem umņikiem, jo viņi ejot skolā ir noticējuši - ja tu ļoti, ļoti centīsies, tev sanāks. a figu. nesanāk.

----------


## zzz

epi beerninj, a tu vispaar apjeedz ka ar savu peedeejo postu tu rupji brauc virsuu ar buldozeru raimondinja sapnjiem un ideaaliem?  :: 

raimondinja fantaazijaas figuree ka pietiek tikai deklareet ka uraa "ja viena no 10 izdodas, tad kantorim ir peļņa" un uraa naudinja birst maisiem.

Bet vispaar tu epi pats dikti smuki atbildeeji uz jautaajumiem, kurus es grasiijos raimondinjam uzgaazt.  :: 

Ja jau pats izgudrojuma autors ir gatavs tikai cigareshu naudinju savaa izgudrojumaa investeet (*risku deelj* , beerninja epja PASHA !!!! vaardi), no kurienes raimondinjam ceelusies murgainaa ideja, ka cilveekiem no malas gan buutu jaaskjiezhas ar savu naudinju shaada veida riskantaam drazaam?

----------


## Epis

> ehh, kā teica kāds man pazīstams cilvēks, kāda samerā veiksmīga uzņēmuma īpašnieks: "par centību medaļa nepienākas. nozīme ir tikai rezultātam". tā ir arī tā lielā problēma ar šitiem umņikiem, jo viņi ejot skolā ir noticējuši - ja tu ļoti, ļoti centīsies, tev sanāks. a figu. nesanāk.


 Vo patiesi vārdi to es arī sāku pamazām saprast, 
pat mana māte saka es neko nēsu tur izdarījis un izgudrojis, jo rezultāta ta nav, bet rezultātu viņa redz tikai naudā, tātad ja nav naudas tad sanāk ka neko nēsi darījis, un bračka jau arī sāk uz šo filozofiju vilkt.

Ar šādu filozofiju diemžāel sanāk tā ka nav vispār vērts neko darīt, varbūt ka tā bīj mana kļuda ka vispār kautko darīju? kā jums šķiet ??

----------


## zzz

Tava kljuuda, beerninj epi, ir tava patalogjiskaa lieliishanaas ar pasaulee labaako traljaljaa rumbu, taivaanieshu un lietuvieshu salikshanu uttt. Nee nu, droshi vien tu no taa ieguusti kaadu nebuut apmierinaajumu, bet rezultaataa apkaarteejie tevi uzskata par muldonju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar to apkārtējo uzskatu likviditāti tā uzmanīgi... jo ļoti daudzi apkārtējie ir pavilkušies uz glaimojošiem tekstiem, cik tie gudri bez fizikas, maksātspējīgi, ekonomiski stabili, kompetenti un tā un ... rezultāts ir. Uzskatu piekritēju daudzums nav kritērijs. Kritērijs ir tas, ka te kādi desmit var saprogrammēt mikrokontrolieri, lai tas atšķir impulsu platumu no pauzes platuma, un rezultātu iedot regulējošam steperim, nevis tādu ir 1000. Protams, korekti ir piebalsot vairākumam un stiprākajam, autoritatīvākajam, bet tas to inovāciju lietu nekādi neveicina.

----------


## zzz

Pardon, topiku par stuures groziishanu laikam paarsvaraa palaidu garaam. Tur raimondinsh "izgudroja" vienu no servomotoru standarta vadiibas sheemaam un peecaak nostaajaas pozaa, ka tas vienalga ir baigi kruta un esoshaas tehnikas principu un attiistiibas liimenja paarzinaashana iistenam izgudrotaajam nav vajadziiga?  Apburoshi. Feini riimeejas ar vinja pasha raudaashanu par to ka fizika nevajadziiga uttt

Un veel par fizikas nevajadziibu - a vot piedabuu raimondinj, savu koleegu "innovaatoru" epi fizikas pamatus vidusskolas apjomaa apjeegt. Buusi titaanisku sasniegumu pedagogjijaa veicis.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Labāk uzraksti kodu, izlīdzam cilvekam, lai nav Makitas vadība jāizmanto  :0

----------


## Epis

Davai ZZZ labāk pastāsti beidzot ko pats esi izgudrojis ???  
vai tik nebūs tākā raimonds stāsta ka esi sevi nepamatoti pacēlis debesīs,gandrīz vai fizikas dieva statusā, uz apkārtējā fona šeit forumā, bet aizmirsi sevi salīdzināt pasaules mērogā, cik tu gudrs esi pasaules mērogā nevis latvijas mērogā ?? 
Un tad uztaisi sarakstu ar to ko esi uztaisījis vai izstrādājis lai var novērtēt tavu atbilstību tavām zināšanām un gudri parunāt par tevi.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, nu kā Tev nepielec - nav jau slikti, ka Tu ņemies un daries ar tehniku, bet šobrīd jau vairākus gadus iet kaut kāds izstrādes process kuram pat sakarīgu starprezultātu nav. ir viena aizsākta plate, otra trešā utt. OK, saprotu, ja gribi visu labāko tad arī centies sasniegt to ar to jaunāko, bet nu ja sāki ar kaut ko tad pabeidz ko iesāki, jo jauni proči taču katru mēnesi parādās. Nu ir Tev C II plate, sāki ar to kautko darīt nu tad uztaisi kaut konceptuālu motora vadību vai G koda apstrādi, vai kaut displeja kontrolieri. Nē netaisnojies, ka pietrūkst tas vai šitas, piemērs bija domāts ar to, ka vienalga ar ko Tu rīkojies kaut ar 8080 proci, bet nu kaut kādam rezultātam taču vajadzēja būt, bet šobrīd ir čupa ar apgrābstītām platēm, ir kaut kādi kodi, bet kaut kas reāli izmantojams tā arī nav. Tā pat kā pusgadu atpakaļ. Bet nu vismaz C Tu sāc apgūt.
Mans ieteikums - sastādi plānu - sīku plānu kā veidosi projektu, ko taisīsi pirmo, uz kādas elementu bāzes utt. Un tad izpildi to sākot no viena gala (no sākuma vēlams).

----------


## Vikings

Un patiesībā Tavam brālim un mutereilielā mērā taisnība - būtu Tu pa pārsimt latiem nopircis kādu nelielu virpiņu, ar rokām uztaisijis pāris rumbas, nopārdevis, ja tauta pavelkas tad domā par automatizāciju - sākumā kaut TCNC, kas īstenībā ir pilnīgs kaplis, bet strādā, tad jau pamazām viss iztestēts (tajā pat laikā jau uzražojot pāris desmitus superrumbu) taisi savu vadību, ja vien gribi. Gandrīz tā jau arī Tu dariji, bet vienā punktā sāki pārlieku visu sarežģīt. Tur aŗi apstājies.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu patiesība jau zzz zina fiziku un vēl šo to, bet visu izšķir stils, jo vispirms jau lai komunicētu, būtu jāatsakas no visādam pamazināmajām uzrunas formām un ja nu noliek deguna priekšā 30 un 50k pretestības, jāatzīst, ka tas var elementāri atšķirt. Tāpat, ja nu 9A NTC dod pusi strāvas, tad vajadzētu saprast, ka nevar 10 reizes apgalvot, ka tur viss sadegs, varbūt kāds arī notic. Un ja Epis kaut ko sarunā par termodinamiku vai hadronu pāatrinataju, tad kritika iet vaļā, bet ja Auziņs Bērklijā izdarījis pareizos secinājumus, tad kritika tā korekti norimst.
http://eoz.lv/showthread.php?t=14703
man piemēram, liekas, ka Jetijs tā arī nav pieteicies, vismaz ar īsto niku tieši šīs kritikas dēļ, kas ir zaudējums forumam kā tādam. Un mokās uzdodams jautājumus tur, kur atbildes nav.






> iesaku pakonsulteeties ar Jetiju PAR par cnc buuveeshanu, varbuut atveers tev atchelees. 
> http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=53294
> 
> Ja sitaa turpinaasi varbuut liidz  30 gadu jubilejai kautkas sanaaks

----------


## zzz

raimondinj ar tiem NTC termistoriem tomeer reizi vajadzeetu tik skaidriibaa citaadi tu te kaa murgo taa murgo par vinjiem.  :: 

Daffai klaasti valjaa kaads bij tavs dziljaakais meerkjis piekaart autotrafam 2 termistorus savstarpeeji paraleelaa sleegumaa  ja peec pateereetaas straavas tur pietiktu ar vienu?

Otrs - maajas uzdevums - nu izmeeri tak praktiski, NTC innovaator, kaa sadalaas straavas paraleeli sleegtos NTC termistoros zem slodzes. Ja nav galvaa, tad varbuut ar rocinjaam un actinjaam sameeriitais liks padomaat?  ::

----------


## Epis

Tur ka viss iet tik lēnu neko darīt nevar, jo tā izpratne kā būtu labāk ja būtu nāk tikai tad kad esi kautko izdarījis,iemāģinājis, un ja tā paskatās tad bīj 3 ēras elektronikas attīstībā, pirmā bij AVR (es toreiz cepu asmā to kodu un konstatēju ka 4 motoriem tur nekas labs nesanāks dēļ švakās veiktspējas, tālāk lai nenošautu greizi izvēlējos otru fundamentālo ceļu un tas ir FPGA un iemācoties kodēt šitās tomēr izrādās ka tā loģikas taisīsāna ir samērā Lēna un tas procis arī nenāca pa velti (nios II) un tas tomēr ir bišķi pa sarežģitu un Tad nāca 3 attīstības FĀZE tā ir kombinētā fpga+cortex-M3 proti izmantoju proci ar USB perifēriju priekš kompja komunikācijas un fpga būs zemā līmeņa periferijas un citas īstā laika lietas, un ar šito jauno ECP2 6000Lut modeli es protams bišķi iebraucu auzās jo viņam ir pārāk maz iekšējās atmiņas un tie ir tikai 54Kbiti=6.7KB un tas protams ir pa maz lai tur ieliktu iekšā tā 32bit proča programmu itkā uz plates ir SDRAM 128Mb bet tas paši saprotat ir bišķi pa sarežģītu, un tur nav tāda kodu parauga kuru varētu fiksi pārmodificēt un palaist to sistēmu + Sdram tomēr ir lēns reaģēšanas ātrums (to es sapratu tikai vēlāk) tākā vaidzēja ņemt un lik uz tās plates parasto SRAM kādu 1Mb pa kādiem 2$ tad es varētu veiksmīgi palaist to savu Latticemicro32 proci, jo tur ir SRAM gatava perifērija kas tad nebūtu Jākodē un garantēti strādātu, tur es protams nokļūdījos, vaidzēja likt uzsvaru uz gatavajiem kodu risinājumiem nevis sapņot ka pats baigi kodēšu, un tākā esu kļūdījies tad lai ietaupītu laiku, un naudu iešu pa vieglāko STm32 un to ka bez fpga iztikt nevar tas ir fakts(kautkadu lēnu sūdu jau uztaisīt varētu bez fpga), (varētu likt kādu mazu 512 cell CPLD, bet problēma jau ir cenā ka fpga maksā lētāk (10$) nekā tā (piemēram MAX II512cell 14$) cpld, un bez loģikas principā iztikt nevar, tas ir fakts. un ja tā padomā tad bez MCU arī iztikt nevar dēļ tā USB jo nu es neiešu tagat uz Fpga IO cept visu USB PHY-MAC API layerus. 

Un par tām visām gudrībām kas kā jādara es principā uzināju man liekās ka šogad kad jau visu bīju (pēc jaunās informācijas) bisķi nepareizi darījis, bet tā jau ir parasti ka to kā vaidzēja uzini tikai tad kad jau esi gandrīz visu uztaisīji, un tad kad taisi tad nevella neko nezini.
Un lietas kuras tu nezini ir neiespējami plānot, proti plāns jau bīj bet tikai mērķa formā un pats ceļš par kādu iet lai to sasniegtu bīj nezināms un tad tā arī iet ka no viena grāvja kāpjam otrā kamēr pielec.

----------


## a_masiks

> es toreiz cepu asmā to kodu un konstatēju ka 4 motoriem tur nekas labs nesanāks dēļ švakās veiktspējas,


 iespējams ka esi devis pamatojumu šiem vārdiem, bet ja nebūtu par grūtu atkārtot vēl reiz - KĀPĒC ir vajadzīga nenormāla veiktspēja mehāniska darbarīka vadīšanai? Vai nav tā, ka aŗī šeit esi kļūdījies?

----------


## Velko

Konstatējot, ka priekš 4 motoriem ar vienu AVR ir par īsu, tomēr priekš 1 motora pietiek ar atliektiem galiem, es būtu vienkārši paņēmis 4 AVR, salicis jamos uz identiskām platēm. Tad vēl vajadzētu vienu "master" kontrolieri, kurš koordinē pārējos. Pie viena - sanāktu modulāra sistēma, kurā var kādu plati nomainīt, ja nobeigusies, vai paplašināt uz vairāk motoriem. 

Sen viss būtu griezies uz paškodinātām, vienpusējām platēm. Par krietni vien lētāku naudu un bez kādiem "kosmiskiem" meklējumiem un pārdomām.

----------


## a_masiks

* Velko*
Netikai. Būtu nopietni jāpaanalizē - vai tiešām 4(!!) motori ir vienlaicīgi jādarbina?! 
es nekādi nespēju aizmirst ADMAPu, kuru čakarēju pirms 20 gadiem. Viņam viens astoņbitu 580 procītis uz 4Mhz spēja ļoti ciešami darbināt darba galdu ar 4 soļu dzinējiem, 1 līdzstrāvas motoriņu urbim , solenoīdu rapidogrāfam, solenoīdu fotoaizvaram, ciparu klaviatūru, LED segmentu displeju, ārējo paralēlo interģīmi un digitālo magnetofonu piedevām. Protams, visi devaisi REIZĒ nestādāja, taču ražošanai pilnīgi pietiekami bija, ja tie strādāja 2 vai 3 reizē.
Man, piemēram nesaprotami  - nafig virpai nepieciešami darbināt 4(!!!) soļu dzinēji reizē! Kāda tāda detaļa vajadzīga izvirpot, lai reizē instrumentam būtu jākustās pa 4 asīm? Un vai tādas detaļas izvirpošana bija tehniskā uzdevuma pamatā?

----------


## M_J

Nezinu, var jau būt, ka Epja projektam ar AVR ir par īsu. Par ko stipri šaubos. Mana pieredze ir tāda, ka šāds pirmais iespaids ir mānīgs. Varbūt, pirmajā brīdī liekas, ka strāvas ieslēgšanai katrā soļa motora tinumā ir nepieciešams atsevišķs taimeris, un ja taimeru skaits kontrolierī ir mazāks par izmantojamo soļu motoru tinumu kopējo skaitu, tad kontrolieris ir par īsu un tādā garā ... Tāda stila risinājumiem ir vieta miskastē! Paskatoties uz saviem pirmajiem piegājieniem šāda veida uzdevumu risināšanā varu tikai šausmināties, cik tizli un neracionāli esmu izmantojis kaut vai tos pašus AVR taimerus. Ja iesprūst šajā stadijā, tad nevajag vainot AVR veiktspēju, bet pašam savu līkrocību.

----------


## Epis

Uz tā AVR neko vairāk par 1,2 soļu motoru draiveri varbūt ar PID un closed loop uztaisīt nevrētu, par tādām ekstrām kā G-koda interpolātors, kontrollieris varētu aizmirst, un es to interpolātoru+kontrollieri taisu uz MCU+fpga jo uzskatu ka tas ir ātrāk,vieglāk izdarām nekā topašu taisīt,darīt uz sava kompja, tākā es domāju ka eju vieglāko ceļu, citi domā ka vieglākais ir ar kompi. katram savs. 




> Netikai. Būtu nopietni jāpaanalizē - vai tiešām 4(!!) motori ir vienlaicīgi jādarbina?!


 Var jau žmiegties un laist tikai 2 asis vienlaicīgi, bet tā principā būš pašvaki ar to produktivitāti, un otrs ja PID algoritma ātrums ir tikai kāds 1Khz  tad teorētiski procim enkoderu informācija ir vaidzīga tikai ik pēc 1ms un šeit es varētu arī bišķi nošmaukties un piemēram veikt to enkoderu informācijas skaitīšanu vai nu ar fpga,vai arī ar ārējo MCU kā to MSP430 un tad caur SPI,vai i2C vadu pārraidīt stm32 lai būtu feedback cipars ik pēc tās 1ms tādejādi atkristu vispār vaidzība pēc jebkādas fpga hardwares, vienīgais kas ir šaubīgi ir tā paša kodu interpolācija jo tā izskatās ka aizņems krietnu daļu proča jaudas, un tad arī beigās redzēs vai tas stm32 procis varēs uzģenerēt tos step/dir signālus kā minimums 10Khz frekvencē un veikt to divkāršo PID ar 1Khz frekvenci, skaidrs tas ka AVR to nevar.

----------


## M_J

Epi! Ja Tu, izmantojot AVR, neko nevari uztaisīt, tas nenozīmē, ka AVR neko nevar! Tu, protams, tagad gribēsi, lai es ar Tevi strīdos un pierādu, kā to izdarīt. Netaisos to darīt, man nav tik daudz laika! Ja gribi apskaties manu nelielo spamu par benzīna motora kontrolieri. Tur AVR kontrolē 8 aizdedzes kanālus, 8 benzīna sprauslu kanālus (ar iespēju strāvu sprauslās regulēt ar PWM), 4 kanālus ar PWM izejā tukšgaitas, turbīnas spiediena utt. regulēšanai. Motora pagrieziena leņķis tiek kontrolēts no 3 devējiem, no kuriem katram ieejā ir iespējami līdz 255 impulsi uz apgriezienu, turklāt šajās ieejās ir organizēti laika vārti, kas ļauj programmistiski atfiltrēt traucējumus, 8 ADC ieejas signālu savākšanai no dažādiem devējiem, vienlaicīgi notiek komunikācija caur COM portu ar datoru. Protams tur vēl ir jāpieskaita visi aprēķini gan aizdedzes apsteidzei, gan iešprices impulsiem, gan tukšgaitas regulēšanai gan turbīnas spiediena vadībai utt. Katrā no šiem algoritmiem ir arī PID. Viss tiek pārrēķināts pie katras dzirksteles, kas 8 cilindru mašīnai ir 4 vienā apgriezienā. Ar visu to pie 10000 apgriezieniem minūtē procesoram lielāko laika daļu nav ko darīt. Un Tu man te stāsti, ka AVR nevar novadīt 4 sūda soļu motoriņus!

----------


## Velko

> šeit es varētu arī bišķi nošmaukties un *piemēram veikt to enkoderu informācijas skaitīšanu vai nu ar fpga,vai arī ar ārējo MCU kā to MSP430* un tad caur SPI,vai i2C vadu pārraidīt stm32 lai būtu feedback cipars ik pēc tās 1ms tādejādi atkristu vispār vaidzība pēc jebkādas fpga hardwares


 Vai piemēram, ATmega  :: 




> un tad arī beigās redzēs vai tas stm32 procis varēs uzģenerēt tos step/dir signālus kā minimums 10Khz frekvencē un veikt to divkāršo PID ar 1Khz frekvenci


 Gadījumā, tam tavam stm32 nebūs jāģenerē 4x step/dir ar to 10 kHz? Kāpēc gan nenošmaukties drusku vairāk un to step/dir ģenerēšanu arī uzticēt tam ārējam kontrolierim? Ja jau reiz tev PIDs strādās ar 1kHz, tad arī režīma maiņa ārējam kontrolierim jāsūta ik pa 1 ms.




> skaidrs tas ka AVR to nevar.


 AVR nevar noģenerēt 10kHz signālu? Ņemam ATmega88 - griežas uz 20MHz. Tas nozīmē, ka lēmuma pieņemšanai tev ir 2000 clock cikli (ja signālu ģenerē softiski, bez kādiem taimeriem). Ja nevari ar 2000 instrukcijām izdomāt vai pins jāieslēdz/jāizslēdz, tad problēma ir tevī. Reāli tas kontrolieris pat nebūtu jādzen uz tiem 20MHz, pietiktu ar lēnāku.

Vai AVR nevar darbināt PID ar 1kHz? Skat. iepriekš, tikai šajā gadījumā lēmuma pieņemšanai jau ir 20 000 clock cikli. Nu labi, ja nu tomēr, kopā ar visiem G-kodiem, sanāktu par īsu, tad kā master kontrolieri varētu ielikt ko niknāku.

Iespējams, ka viens AVR nevar paveikt visu. Bet kur ir teikts, ka visam būtu jānotiek vienā kontrolierī? Arī pats jau esi atteicies no domas visu sabāzt vienā FPGA.

P.S. Vispār interesanti - lai arī kāda tēma netiktu forumā apspriesta, beigās tāpat nonākam pie Epja CNC   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Godīgi sakot sāk jau kaitināt tas tukšas runas, cik esmu novērojis tie kas daudz taisa maz runā pa tukšo un otrādi  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Pilnīgi piekrītu Vinchi pilnīga bezjēdzība!

----------


## Epis

Problēma jau tur ka tas kā, ko darī, un vaidzēja darīt ir pārāk interpretējam tēma, līdz ar to katram ir ko teikt kā vaidzētu, un kā ko darīt, un kamēr kautkas nav gatavs un ejoš tikmēr var runāt uz nebēdu   ::  , bet patiesību varēs redzēt tikai tad kad kautkas būs gatavs, un pat tad kad būs kautkas ejoš atradīsies kāds kurš teiks varēja tā un šitā..

šorīt sanāca pabeigt pārtaisīt savu "lielo" visual C# G01instruction.cs lineārās interpolācijas funkciju bibloteku, uz jauno CNC_KordGen.h stm32 C. kodu un tur negāja ļoti daudz visādu matemātisko funkciju tagat itkā compilējās, bez erroriem un double float vietā ir signed 32bit cipari, un tur noteikti ka vēl vaidzēs piestrādāt pie to cipar aiz komatu vērtībām jo daudz ir visādu koeficientu kuru vērtības ir <1 un kādi 4 cipari aiz komanta, lai varētu kodu sākt debbagot vēl vaig to otru daļu uzķīlēt kas liek ciparus tajās formulās un darbina to visu funkcionalitāti, un tad uz tās bāzes pielikt klāt apļa interpolāciju nebūs īpaši grūti. tākā kodi kautkad drīz būs gatavi(jo vairums jau ir gatavi).

Vispār jau kamēr nekas nav gatavs viss ko es varu atbildēt uz tādiem jautājumiem kur ir vaidzīgs kāds strādājoš gatavs devais un viņa analīze es protams varu tikai uz intuīciju, un kādiem citiem piemēriem par kuriem esu lasījis, būvēt to savu atbildi+sava pieredze, tas apmēram tās pats kas tas Frekvenč mērītājs kuru var uztaisīt 100un1 dažādā veidā un kurš tad ir tas pareizākais ? tādas atbildes nav, varbūt ja uztiasīs kādus 10 daļādus tad pēc kādiem konkrētiem kritērijiem varēs izvēlēties to labbāko.

----------


## Vinchi

Un epi ko es kā foruma biedrs varēju vērtīgu iegūt no tava iepriekšējā posta?
Man šķiet ka tu visu laiku runā pats ar sevi varbūt atslodzei palasi kaut ko par meditāciju.  ::

----------


## Epis

Atbilde ir vienkārša:

Nevaig uzdot tādus jautājumus uz kuriem acīmredzami nevar būt skaidras atbildes ! 

pie šitās atziņas man pašam arī vaidzētu piedomāt, tikai pretēji: neatibldēt uz jautājumiem pa kuru atbildes pareizību īsti nēsu pārliecināts.

----------


## a_masiks

> Atbilde ir vienkārša:
> 
> Nevaig uzdot tādus jautājumus uz kuriem acīmredzami nevar būt skaidras atbildes ! 
> 
> pie šitās atziņas man pašam arī vaidzētu piedomāt, tikai pretēji: *neatibldēt uz jautājumiem pa kuru atbildes pareizību īsti nēsu pārliecināts*.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Epi! Tu esi mans varonis!!!! Es tevi mīlu, RAKSTI VĒL!!!

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu pozitīvā tendence ir tāda, ka parādās teksti - es kļūdījos, man nesanāca, es izmantoju neracionāli resursus, tad es to atrisināju tā, jo šitie nemitīgie veiksmes stāsti un izvairīšanās no da jebkādu problēmu apspriešanas neko nedod. Ja nu Lēvenhuka garā, tad jau Žakards (Joseph Marie Jacquard loom,  recorded patterns of holes in a string of cards) savās stellēs 1804. gadā izmantoja programmēšanas principus.  Ja toreiz tiktu inženieru starpā aktīvi tiktu apspriests programmēšanas princips, tad dažādi ar caurumota metāla plaksnēm programmēti darbgaldi sekotu viens otram biezā slānī, bet nekas tāds nenotika vis. Komunikācijas problēma.

----------


## Epis

> pozitīvā tendence ir tāda, ka parādās teksti - es kļūdījos, man nesanāca, es izmantoju neracionāli resursus, tad es to atrisināju tā, jo šitie nemitīgie veiksmes stāsti un izvairīšanās no da jebkādu problēmu apspriešanas neko nedod.


 Jā, bet slikti ir tas ka neviens nav pamanījis to ka pēc katras neveiksmes motiek progress, tiek meklēti jauni risinājumi, kas ir daudz labāki nekā iepriekšējie, līdz ar to ir jāsaprot ka bez neveiksmēm nav progressa. Ar nožēlu jāsaka ka patiešām cilvēki parsti saka tikai tad kad viņiem kautkas ir izdevies un tiem kas skatās no malas liekās ka vainu viņam vienkārši paveicās (trāpija ar pirmo reizi) vai ir apveltītr ar nezkādiem talantiem, proti to daļu ka tas cilvēks ir neksaitāmas reizes kļūdījies, un bedrēs kāpis neviens jau nezin, un tad pārējie kas kautko līdzīgu grib iemēģināt tiko saskarās ar pirmo bedri nokaunaš, konstatē ka viņiem nav tādu super SPēju un atmet visu. 
Varbūt kāds te domā ka Ja es būtu Diplomēts Elektroniķis,Programmists un vēl inženieries tad es to CNC tā vienkārši ar pirmo piegājienu kā sāktu taisīt tā arī visu uztaisītu bez nekādiem lieliem Ablomiem ? vienīgi būtu mazāka mēroga kļūdas, un tā lieta ietu ātrāk, jo naviedzētu no 0 mācītes tās zināšanas, bet kļūdas būtu tieši tāpat. Un noteikti ka man kā Diplomētam speciālistam būtu arī Kauns atzīties ka es esu tā pasmagi vairākas reizes kļūdījies, tādejādi samazinātu savu prestižu, vai vēl kautko citu acīs (un citi protams ka nekļūdās).


Vakar noskatījos jauno Zaitgeist: addendum filmu *baigi garā ap 2h) 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 7695921912, 

Un tākā tur kritizē visu pastāvošo kapitālisma iekārtu un vsipār visas līdz šim esošās,bījušās sociālās sistēmas kuru galvenais mērķis ir neattīstīt pilnībā cilvēku potenciālu un padarīt viņus par paklausīgiem strādniekiem,   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai kaut ko paveiktu ātrāk, nav jau arī pašam viss jātaisa. Mēs jau varētu tā tīri latviskā garā  ::  sadarboties un viens otram palīdzēt laba mērķa labā 
man ir liels kauns, ka es šito vēl neesmu uztaisījis, bet tikai pirms dažām dienām izdomājis, un te mēģināšu atrast kādu, kas izdarīs kaut ko manā vietā[

----------


## Epis

informācija:
Tiem kas tā īsti neko nezin par CNC kontrollieriem un cik tie maksā un kas tur iekšā slēpjās  :: 

Tīri informatīvs matreāls par BALDOR CNC motion kontrollieru ražojumiem, kur tad arī ir cenas $ 
un tajā NExtMove Esp2 iekšā ir FPGA + 120Mhz Peldošo punktu DSP un PID loop ātrums 100mikro sekundes tākā mana plate salīdzinājumā ar šiem te Zvēriem ir vairāk nekā pieticīga   ::   proti FPGA+72Mhz Stm32 Fiksēto punktu MCU.
Un tad paši padomājiet vai uz 20Mhz AVR kautkas vispār var sanākt ? 
Tākā mana sistēma ir pilnīgi normāla un atbilstoša tam darbam, kas viņai būs jāveic, protams ka kamēr nav uztaisīts tikmēr grūti spriest, bet kautkādus rāmjus var tač novilkt, proti izmantojot salīdzinājuma meklēšanas metodi, proti apskatoties no kā sastāv tie industriālie kontrolieri kļūst skaidrs cik,kādām jaudām tur iekšā jābūt un ir naivi cerēt ka ar AVR var kautko tādu sasniegt, šeit vaig fpga+DSP(vai jaudīgu MCU). 
un man no tājā bildē redzamā protams ka vislabāk patīk tas controllieris ar Powerlink bet maksā viņš baigi skarbi 3386$
[attachment=0:r6esk5gu]Baldor_CNC_Mcontroller_prices.JPG[/attachment:r6esk5gu]

----------


## Raimonds1

Godmanis 100.pantā:
Godmanis: Es varu atbildēt - tā problēma (bija) ātrāk, tad kad es biju pirmo reizi premjers un izglītības ministrs bija cienījamais komisārs Piebalgs - mēs vēl nesen pārunājām visu to jautājumu. Tieši tajā laikā parādījās brīvā izvēle, tas nav deviņdesmit piektajā gadā, tas jautājums bija, gan vērtējums, gan brīva izvēle un es esmu runājis ar viņu, viņs arī ieņēma ļoti atbildīgu posteni, mēs tā mēģinājām atcerēties, kā vispār tas bija, jo es tā īsti neatceros, kāpēc tādu lēmumu pieņēma. Izrādās, viņš man teica : Tas spiediens no sabiedrības bija tik milzīgs, vēlme pēc brīvības, pēc brīvas izvēles, tad daudzās valstīs Eiropā tas jau bija, šinī ziņā nebija ne kaut kāds īpašš gājiens, lai to izdarītu un rezultāts ir tāds, kāds viņš ir. 
 Rivža ""Latvija 2030 .gadā"" forumā:
"Man tad, kad es biju ministre, .. bija diskusija sasāpējusi par to, ka mums skolā bija izvēle, kādus priekšmetus mācīties, kādus ne, ja grib mācīties tālāk medicīnu, un viņam nav ķīmijas, vai Tehnisko universitāti, un viņam nav fizikas, un tad es satiku Piebalga kungu un prasīju, kādi bija toreiz tie motīvi, ka deviņdesmito gadu sākumā mēs .. izvēlējāmies šos priekšmetus .. demokrātija, izvēles brīvība, personības attīstība, ka tad mums .. ka tas ir jauns laiks, ka jauna pieeja, ka tā bija revolucionāra pieeja... nu un pagāja 10 gadu, un izrādījās, ka tai revolucionārajai pieejai ir daudz risku. Acīmredzot katru jaunu ceļu ejot izglītībā, mums šie riski ir jāapzinās. Ne velti zināma stagnācija ietver sevī daudz ko pozitīvu." 
  Vēl pietrūkst Piebalga teksta  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Raimond nēsi domājis izveidot savu blogu, man kaut kā jau ir apnicis lasīt tās garās vaimanas ka viss ir tik slikti, izglītības sistēma, zinātne, politika.

Ja jau tev tik daudz kas nepatīk tad sāc rīkoties, vāc parakstus taisi piketus utt. Aizej uz kādas partijas sanāksmi!  ::

----------


## zzz

raimondinsh jau sastaav partijaa un vinja partija pat ciitiigi piedalaas valdoshajaa koaliicijaa. Taa kaa - ja nu kaadam nevisai patiik zagliigaas letinju valdiibas, tad njemiet veeraa - raimondinsh pie taa arii ir tieshaa veidaa liidzatbildiigs.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Raimond nēsi domājis izveidot savu blogu, man kaut kā jau ir apnicis lasīt tās garās vaimanas ka viss ir tik slikti, izglītības sistēma, zinātne, politika.
> Ja jau tev tik daudz kas nepatīk tad sāc rīkoties, vāc parakstus taisi piketus utt. Aizej uz kādas partijas sanāksmi!


 Kaut ko jau es daru, patiesībā jautājumus žurnālistu vietā Jansonei un Godmanim uzdevu es un ja sabiedrība nejēdz, ka tas ir svarīgi, ko tad?  Kur vēl plašāku auditoriju, kā TV. Un šī eksaktā izglītiba nu ir kā reiz ir ļoti saistīta ar izgudrojumiem un zinātni. Ja jautājums Jansonei tiek uzdots 
http://forums.daripats.lv/viewtopic.php?t=386
2006.gada 29.aug un no tā laika neviens žurnālists nav prašņājis ne Piebalgam, ne Rivžai, ne Auziņam par šo jautajumu, tad tā ir cenzūra un konformisms!

----------


## a_masiks

> Kaut ko jau es daru, patiesībā jautājumus .....uzdevu es un ja sabiedrība nejēdz, ka tas ir svarīgi, ko tad?


 Bet tukši muldēt uzdodot jautājumus tiešām NAV svarīgi. 
Tā ir personīgā izklaide. 
Nekas vairāk.
Svarīgi ir rīkoties.
 Darba tirgus samērā ātri un efektīgi visu saliek pa vietām. Ja slinķiem un narkomāniem negribās strādāt - viņi nestrādās saņēmuši dajebkādu izglītību. Ja kāds čaklītis atradīs ienesīgu darba nišu kā tehniķis - viņš tur arī strādās, iegūstot zināšanas kaut vai pašmācību ceļā, kaut vai maksas studijās. Kādas problēmas? Izgudrotājus aiz rociņas nevadā uz izgudrotāju kursiem, neliek visu ar karotīti mutē? Bet tā nekad nav bijis un nekad nebūs! Kas vēl tev LIEKAS svarīgi?

----------


## Raimonds1

Darītaju ir daudz, visi dara, ir darījuši un rezultāts ir...


http://community.channel4.com/eve/forum ... 1290005427
http://www.fitbloggers.com/category/thiago-olsen/
http://klab.lv/users/thehe/42895.html?mode=reply

Izrādās, ko tik nevar mājas apstāklos paveikt.

----------


## zzz

Fuzors ir vienkaarshi fizikaals prikols, nevis lietderiiga ieriice.

Zhurnaalisti un glupaas masas gan meedz mest rokas gaisaa un taisiit uzpuustu sensaacijas burbuli tukshaa vietaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un to var izdomāt un paveikt kurš katrs!

----------


## zzz

Farnsvorta-Hirsha fuzoru izgudroja Farnsvorts un Hirshss (u.c. zinaatnieki)

Chalis garaazhaa no ebaja hlamiem tikai uzbuuveeja modeliiti. Kas protams ir jauki un liecina ka chalim rokas un galva darbojas cieshami jeedziigi, tachu milziigu citu iemeslu fanoshanai tur neatrodas. 

Viss taapat kaa ar Teslas spoleem - izgudroja onkulis Tesla, pie pietiekama chakluma to var izgatavot jebkursh ar minimaali taisnaam rokaam, izskataas prikoliigi (pirmaas 10 minuutes). Jega - nu var paziimeeties un ieguut moraalisku gandariijumu (par savu chaklumu). Fizikas attiistiibaa gan Teslas spoles maajbuuveeshana vairs nekaadu pienesumu nedod, taapataas garaazhas fuzors arii nee.  

Nu un liidzinaakoshie idiotu kretiiniskie breecieni - aaaaa, kodolsinteezes probleemas atrisinaatas, uraaa, rekaa vajag taisiit, ko tie zinaatnieki knibinaas ar baigi daargiem eksperimentaalajiem kodolsinteezes reaktoriem, palaizh shito chali pie stuureeshanas - ir klaji muljkjiigi un kaitiigi.

----------


## Vinchi

Par teslas spolēm gan nepiekritīšu ZZZ, domāju ka tur potenciāls vēl nav izsmelts.

Nepārbaudīta informācija bet ko teiksi ZZZ par šo te?

http://www.k-meyl.de/go/index.php?dir=4 ... sublevel=1

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tas džeks tomēr būtu pelnījis kaut ko vairāk par - nu normāli, ir jau labi....

tad jau nav brīnums, ka Lauznis arī neko vairāk par ... nu uztaisīja džeks darbojošos paraugu, nu un ....   :0

Un šie arī nav pelnījusi mazliet atzinības un cieņas???

http://www.fzd.de/FWS/FWSH/Stefani/iutam.html

Šādi jau veidojas tas fons uz kura var laist muļķi un pēc Bērklijas brauciena atļaut fiziku nemācīties utt utjpr...
ja šādi sasniegumi tiek noniecināti, tad ko var gribēt jebkāda vienkārša ideja?

----------


## zzz

Neraudi asarinju, raimondinj, nu tak iedeva chalim pirmo vietu skoleenu zinaatnisko darbu konkursaa vai kaa jau nu vinsh tur shtatos saucaas, ko ta tu VEEL sagribeeji? Uz Nobeli tas pasaakums nekaadi nevelk un visaadas citaadas netaisniibas, kuras tev tur raadaas noveerteejumaa, raimondinsh driikst labot pieshkjirot chalim raimondinja vaardaa nosaukto preemiju no personiskaas kabatas.

>Un šie arī nav pelnījusi mazliet atzinības un cieņas???

Shie jaa, raimondinsh gan nee. Vispaar tas izskataas smagi stulbi, kaa raimondinsh regulaari puulaas pieveerst uzmaniibu savai idiota personai un chiikstuliigajaam puvusha politikaanja idejaam, biidot demagogjiju un ziimeejoties ar citu cilveeku darbiem.

===========

Attiecibaa uz skalaaro onkuli Meyl - beediigs skats. Skalaaristiem kaa jau parasts ir daudz runu bez satura un triki publikas priekshaa ar spiidiigaam gaismas diodeem. Skaadiigaa kaartaa taas blekja bumbas ar LEDiem nekaadiigi nedemonstree vinjeejo viljnju skalaarismu un pilniigi saskan ar parasto standarta elektromagneetisma teoriju.

Vispaar taa tipa vechi dalaas divos paveidos - viens, kuri pashi tic saviem "atklaajumiem" (pashapmaans/nekompetence) , otrs - tipinji, kuri nodarbojas ar kraapnieciibu apzinaati.  Shitas izskataas peec  otraa paveida. Maajas lapinjaa links uz bodiiti ar ir. Kuraa var  nopirkt gan graamatinjas skalaariskaas (nedaargi), gan milzu aparaatus (par sameeraa oooo cenaam).

----------


## Raimonds1

Un cik % LV zina uzvārdu Lielausis. Vai Gailītis?  Un cik - Kantāne? Tā nav problēma?

Izgudrojums un tā kvalitate ir viens, bet attieksme un informētība - kaut kas cits.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tu vari justies gandariits, ka tu savu vaardinju gan esi izsludinaajis tiiri plashi. Vieniigi taada nianse, ka paarsvaraa to atceraas kombinaacijaa ar populaariem vaardinjiem no krievu valodinjas.

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār  K.Meyl par krāpnieku īsti negribētos saukt jo viņš ir Furvangenas universitātes profesors.
Dokorantūru beidza aizstāvot darbu par 3D virpuļstrāvu aprēķiniem.

Nav jau tā ka viņš par visu prasa naudiņu, naudiņu vajag tik ja pašam rokas līkas uz eksperimen.
Kāda problēma uztaisīt divas šādas spolītes un pieslēgt vienu pie funkciju ģeneratora?



Šaubos vai tu ZZZ pilnībā izproti mijiedarbību starp magnētisko lauku un elektrisko lauku.

----------


## zzz

> Vispār  K.Meyl par krāpnieku īsti negribētos saukt jo viņš ir Furvangenas universitātes profesors.
> Dokorantūru beidza aizstāvot darbu par 3D virpuļstrāvu aprēķiniem.


 Viens otram netraucee. Pie reizes njemt veeraa ka onkuls Meyl arii elektrolizeeja uudeni ar
neitriino paliidziibu un skalaaristiski pieraadiija homeopaatijas darboshanos. Plashas intereses
onkulim, bet pardon, eee, es gan shaadus humorus par pilnu njemt nesaakshu.

>Nav jau tā ka viņš par visu prasa naudiņu, naudiņu vajag tik ja pašam rokas līkas uz eksperimen.
Kāda problēma uztaisīt divas šādas spolītes un pieslēgt vienu pie funkciju ģeneratora?

Nav probleema. Tikai es personiski to dariit netaisos, jo neuzskatu ka tas ir lietderiigi un
ka tur paraadiisies jelkaadi fenomeni kas nesakritiis ar standarta elektromagneetisma teoriju. 

Vot, ja tu Vinchi uztaisiisi shitentaas spoles ar bumbuljiem un ieguusi tur kaadus nebuut
rezultaatus nesakriitoshus ar korekti pielietotu standarta elektromganeetisma teoriju, tad
lai nu buutu, aizieshu, apskatiishu, paliidzeeshu izpiipeet kur feeleris pielaists (savu iespeeju 
robezhaas).  

>Šaubos vai tu ZZZ pilnībā izproti mijiedarbību starp magnētisko lauku un elektrisko lauku.

*shrug* So what? Man no taadaam shaubaam gabals nost nekaadi nekriit.

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi, parunāsim ka par zzz personu kā objektīva, zinoša, profesionāla un kompetenta inženiera - eksperta modeli no reālas projektu un izgudrotaju novērtēšanas, pieņemšanas un pedagoģijas pasaules.
Skaitļos, formulās, shēmu un programmu pielietojumos, problēmu praktiskajos inženiertehniskajos risinājumos laikam jau viņam nevarētu neko daudz pārmest, tikai mācīties...  nopietni...
Bet tiklīdz gadās pašam (un kam negadās) pieļaut kādu kļūdu, kaut ko nepareizi novērtēt, palaist garām, uz ko kāds norāda vai arī vienkarši parunat pretī kādā jautajumā - tā sākas - visa objektivitāte, zinātniskums, profesionālais vērtējums kaut kur pazūd un sākas pavisam cita komunikācija - var bišķu pārspīlēt vienus faktus, citus ignorēt, citus vispār noliegt kā neesošus, padzīt demagoģiju, izvairīties no dažiem jautājumiem, utt utjpr

Es nepretendēju uz lielu izgudrojumu, bet stūres pastiprinātāajs netiek komentēts triviālu apsvērumu dēļ - katrs, kuram ir elementāras zināšanas, zina, ka tas ir reāls, uztaisāms projekts - tādējādi nesanāks nekada kritika, tāpēc apejam šo jautājumu  ::   pat iesācējs var tādu uztaisīt, tāpec tas ir tik neērts jautājums   ::    bet tad sanāks, ka Raimonds kaut ko saprot

----------


## zzz

Pilnmeeness taa kaa nebuutu, a raimondinjam totaala nesakariiguma leekme iestaajusies.

Mjaa, iisteniibaa raimondinjam nevajadzeetu vis breekt par ekzaktaas izgliitiibas truukumiem, bet gan par psihiatriskaas aarstnieciibas katastrofaalo staavokli letinju valstii, tas vistieshaakajaa veidaa uz raimondinju personiski attiecas, ka tiek pieljauts vinjam taadaa staavoklii apkaart staigaat. Kad shis nositiis kaadu ar cirvi, tad buus par veelu prasiit, kur skatiijaas policija, sabiedriiba un aarsti!

----------


## Raimonds1

1. Ja sabiedrībā ir ļoti maz tādu indivīdu, kas spēj saprast kaut vai konkrēta projekta principu, tad tā piekrīt visādam manipulācijām, meliem un apgalvojumiem. Variants ar skolas fizikas mācīšanu augstskolā - rezultātā iznāk iekārtu apkalpošanas tehniķis 99.9%. Ārzemes ražotu iekārtu noieta tirgus un servisa speciālists tirgus uzturēšanai bauru valstī.Toties vecie pasniedzeji jūtas vajadzīgi, jo studentiem var stāstīt veco fizikas vielu un nav jāiespringst uz jaunāko literatūru, laboratoriju darbiem, jāatbild uz grutiem jautājumiem utt.

2. Ja sabiedrība jau skolnieks var salikt kaut vai stūres pastiprinātāju pēc blokshēmas, tad tāda sabiedrība var diskutēt ar zinātniskiem, tehniskiem , nevis frizūras/patīk/nepatīk argumentiem. Manipulatīvu mediju darbība ir apgrūtināta, jo tiem netic liela daļa izglītotas sabiedrības, pasniedzeji interesējas par jaunāko zinātnē, augsskolu līmenis nodrošina sabiedribu, kas spēj ražot preces ar augstu vērtību un novērtēt tās radītājus.

Diezgan vienkārši, 2 varinati.  Var padomat, interesanti, kuru no tiem pašlaik atbalsta mediji, Latvijas oficiālie stratēģi un sabiedrība????

----------


## M_J

Ja iet runa par stūres pastiprinātāju un tiešām gribi kaut ko šajā lietā darīt - ir sagādāts jau gatavs eksemplārs MDPS (Motor Driven Power Steering) bloks - ieraksti to Goglē, uzzināsi, kas tas ir. Tātad mehāniskās daļas taisīšana lielā mērā atkrīt. Arī elektronika ir. Izskatās šādi: http://picasaweb.google.lv/martins.jele ... stiprinTJs Uzdevums - piedabūt to verķi strādāt, tā kā tas šajā gadījumā vajadzīgs. Bet vajadzīgs manuprāt ir sekojošais - vai nu izmantot oriģinālo elektroniku un pa CAN maģistrāli iesūtīt visu informāciju, kas tam blokam vajadzīga, vai taisīt savu elektroniku. Motors un enkoderi tajā blokā jau ir iekšā. Uz priekšu!

----------


## Epis

Ir Sūdīgi ar to izglītību un pārāk mazo Eksakto studentu daudzumu, Ticie man nākošajā gadā 1 septembrī vairākums gribēs studēt Eksaktos, jo valdība būs spiesta atzīt un borēt tautai ka bez inovācijas, ražošanas labās dzīves Latvijā nebūs! tie treknie Humanitāto specu gadi ir beigušies.

Tālāk Politikas Oftopiks  :: 
Par visām valdības, politiķu un arī tautas kļūdām būs mums visiem jāmaksā, un tas kas noticis tas noticis to atpakaļ pagriest vairs nevar, bet galvenais lai no tā visa tiktu izvilkta kautkāda mācība un lai nākotnē šādas kļūdas vairs netiktu pieļautas, tas protams ir par Izglītību, un arī par par pašu sabiedrību ka bīja tik vienaldzīga un Tuvredzīga, ka ļāva lai tas viss tā notiek, jo politiķi ir nekas cits kā mūsu sabiedrības spogulis. 

un par tām seku iezīmēm tā uzskatāmāk varēja klausīties šovakar 100. pants raidījumā, kur tas ministrs Slakteris faktiski pateica ka būs smagā piezemēšanās, (es to jau zināju pirms 3-4. gadiem un sāku gatavoties mācoties reālas dzīve noderīgas lietas kā Elektronika, programmēšana, jo kas tad tā par izglītību grāmatvedis,ekonomists, ko tad es ekonomēšu, un kam es tos ciparus rēķināšu, ja visi te tagat uz bankrotu noies? un lai pašam savu biznesu uztaisītu ar tām zināšanām ir stipri vien par maz, cilvēkam ir jāzin daudz,daudz vairāk lai kautko pats sasniegtu.
un mana Stratēģija bīj Pareiza jo es šajā situācija redzu savu ceļu un iegūldītā Laika atdevi prakstiskajā dzīvē, bet tie kas guva "vieglo naudu" un nav paši sevās zināšanās iegūldījuši tiem būs grūti.

Tākā es varu ieteikt tikai vienu: 
Negaidiet kad kāds jūs nāks un mācīs , ejat un paši mācāties jau šodien ! iespējas to darīt ir

----------


## dmd

šaubos, gan vai ar eksaktajām zināšanām šeit varēs kautko iesākt. nav mums ne resursu, ne rūpniecības, nekā. milzīga bedre, kas specializējas pakalpojumu sniegšanā... savā teritorijā. ilgtermiņā, protams tas nekādi nevarēja nostrādāt un sekas ir "na ļico". nekustamo īpašumu burbuļa ekonomika nevarēja pavilkt valsti diezko ilgi. un nevarēsim mēs tagad ņemt un draņķīgos apstākļos viegli radīt infrastruktūru, kur ņemties eksaktajiem.

----------


## Epis

Vakar vēl spaidot kanālus uzgāju vienu pārraidi pa Krievu kanālu, kur runāja par valsts mēroga pārmaiņām Jauno Inovātoru atbalstam (protams Krievijā), tur laikam gāja runa par to Naudas piešķiršanas Procedūras atvieglošanu, lai tas Jaunietis kas grib veikt kādu zinātnisku darbu izpēti varētu ātri, bez lieliem papīru, Plānu projektiem,binesa Plāniem, dabūt to naudu, un tur vēl runāja ka Jāieklausās vairāk Tieši Jauno Inovātoru izgudrojumos (kuriem ir 20-25gadi) un tur parasti ir viss Lielākais Potenciāls un EKSTREMĀKĀS Idejas,
 + tika vēl pieminēts ka Jauniešu Prāti vēl nav Politiski, Ekonomiski Sačakarēti, proti viņi īpaši daudz nedomā par to vai tā ideja kādam ir vaidīga, cik grūti būs vispār kautkādu naudu,biznesu uz idejas uztaisīt, proti viņi pieņem ātrāk šādu svarīgus lēmumus, nekā tie kam ir liela pieredze, proti, jo lielāka pieredze jo piesardzīgāki, apdomīgāki lēmumi ar mazāku risku, un šādā situācijā daudz kas paliek tā arī uz Papīra, bet jaunam Prātam pieredzes nav un viss liekās ļoti vienkarši (rozā brilles   ::  (no savas pieredzes) un protams laikam ejot krājoties negatīvai pieredzei cilvēks gribot negribot paliek tāds pats Skeoptiķis, kritiķis uz jebkādu inovāciju kā visi pārējie, un saprot ka nav nekāda jēga inovēt tur kur nevar viegli nopelnīt.
Piemēram gribētu redzēt kurš Lv uzdrošinātos kautko innovēt kādās no Lielajām Mega Nozarēm kā mobīlie telefoni, kompju iekšas, čipi, proti tās nozares kur Lv nav nekādu rūpnīcu, un ja pat kautko izgudro tad jēga no tā nav nekāda, jo uzrāzot,nopelnīt nevarēsi, proti var tikai pasapņot, pa mākoņiem palidināties.

Tākā ātrākais kad Lv varētu parādīties kautkāda jauna spējīgu Inovātoru paaudze ir pēc 3-4gadiem ja kautkas kardināli tiks mainīts tautas,sabiedrības IDEOLOĢIJĀ, kultūrā.

----------


## Delfins

uzreiz skaidrs, ka parādīsies 100 čakarētāji/naudas izspiedējo uz 1 reālu "inovātoru". Tāda pasaule, visi grib ēst bekonu vakariņās un dzert vīnu pa 100Ls/pudele

----------


## Vinchi

Ideoloģija būtu jāmaina pusaudžiem. Lai tiem šķistu kruti kaut ko uzlodēt un varētu palielīties saviem draugiem ar veikumu. Neviss savā starpā lielīties ar ieņemto rangu spēļu serveri.

Situācija nemaz nav tik bēdīga šajā jomā jo pirms 4 gadiem bija daudz mazāk jauniešu kuri aizrāvās ar MCU programmēšanu.
Labs rādītājs būtu cik daudzi programmatori ir iegādāti jo katrs šāds iegādāts programmators ir potenciāls MCU programmētājs nākotnē.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kamēr sabiedrība nesapratīs, ka svarīgakais nav tas, cik liels skaits domā tā, ka domā un ka medijiem, politiķiem, Latvijas nākotnes stratēģiem jāpieskaņojas un jāapkalpo šis viedoklis, bet gan svarīgi ir tas, cik daudz cilvēku spēj domāt par noteiktam lietām pietiekami kvalitatīvi un atbilsotoši labākajai pieejamai informācijai, tikmēr skaidrošana kas un kā jādara būs kā pret mūri.

Piemēram, ja katrā rajona pilsētā ir 10 interesenti, kas pēc blokshēmas var izdomāt salikt kaut vai to stūres pastiprinātaju vai jebko citu praktisku un derīgu, tad ir pavisam cita situācija, nekā ja tādu nav.  Vairākums, kurš protams nejēdz neko, var uzvesties dažādi - atbalstīt, palīdzēt vai traucēt un apkarot. Ir jābūt kaut kādam formātam, ka ar sabiedrību runā un pasakot, ka tā neko nejēdz kaut kadā tai pieņemamā formā panāk to, ka tā vismaz netraucē. Tas gan varētu būt visai grūti, ka skolas dižākais tehnologiju guru, vinš arī mobilo bildīšu un mūzikas  lādētājs - specialists un viens no trim klases iPhone īpašniekiem normāli uztvers kaut kādu tur , kas lodē un projektē. Problēma ir tur, ka patērētaju sabiedrības reklāmas un mediji barojas no tā, cik tas tehnoloģiju speciālists jūtas kruti, tērē naudu, iesaka tērēt citiem, lai tie sajustos gana kruti un pieņemti barā un neko netaisa pats.  Te gan ir viena problēma, jo lai pirktu gan dārgas preces, kaut kas ir jāpelna un jaražo un krīzes pamats ir tas, ka savstarpēja pērc/pardod/neko gudru neražo sistēmā pašlaik ir krīze, tas process, kurā vietējie aborigēni viens otram pārdod citur par smiekla naudu saražotus bieži vien ne pārāak vajadzīgus dranķus, tas process nevar noritēt bez arējas reālu preču, ideju, darba pieplūdes.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, attieciibaa uz stuures pastiprinaataaju - izlasi, ko rakstiija M_J, saliidzini ar savu "veikumu" un AIZVERIES NAHREN.

----------


## Raimonds1

Stūres pastiprinātājs mani neinteresē pašlaik nemaz, es to izdomāju pāris minūšu laikā. Tas te tiek izmantots kā modelis tam, cik manā vai jūsu pazīstamā apkartnē spēj to saprast, izprojektēt, uzlabot, uztaisīt un cik no tiem, kas nespēj, to nokritizēs, paļaujoties uz autoritātēm.  Tas arī parāda to, ka tāds projekts nebūt nav uzreiz jātaisa, lai pārliecinatos par to, ka tas ir vienkāršs un derīgs, ka arī par to, ka ideja ir svarīgāka apr konkrēto programmu.
2 impulsu platuma salīdzināšana taču ir gana vienkārša.

----------


## Vikings

Bet runāšana gan izskatās ir ļoti ļoti derīga.
Izdomāt darbības pamatus pie tam vairākus variantus, mauprāt, varētu trešdaļa fōrumiešu. Kam tas ir derīgs? Nu pasprieda, parunāja un viss. Nekā derīga nav. Derīgs ir gatavs dzelzis. Kamēr tā nav ir tikai tukšas, nekam nederīgas runas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Process, kurā kaur kāds izgudrotājs vai inovators komunicē ar sabiedrību, no kuras 2 cilvēki saprot, par ko ir runa ir savādāks, ja ir 50 tādu, kuri saprot. 
Tadējādi inovāciju process ietver ne tikai izgudrošanu un gatavu produktu, bet arī patērētāja izpratnes vidējā līmeņa izmaiņas.  Ko var panākt ar informēšanu un  problēmu analīzi.

Starp citu, kā par brīnumu, nākamajā LTV ""Viss notiek"" būs par izgudrotājiem un viņu veiksmīgo storiju    :: 
par gatavu, praktisku rezultātu  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Man jau šķiet ka Raimonds nopludinās Latviju ar spamu.

Piekrītu Vikingam ka tomēr labāk ir mācīties no gataviem projektiem shēmām kas ir uztaisītas un nopublicētas forumos ar visu izejas kodu.
Nevis no kādas muldēšanas piemēra būtu labi uztaisīt aprātu ar šādām funkcijām, šeit ir blokshēma taisiest es taču lielo darbu izdarīju un uzzīmēju blokshēmu  :: 

Raimond nopublicē kādu savu pabeigtu aparātu ar visām shēmām picad vai eagle formātos + bildes.

----------


## M_J

Būtu labi, ja Tu Raimond tomēr nopietni iesaistītos tajā stūres pastiprinātāja projektā. Pretējā gadījumā nevajadzēja spamot, cik visi slikti, neviens nejēdz uzkonstruēt stūres pastiprinātāju bet Tev tas prasa tikai nieka dažas minūtes. Varētu sākt ar to, ka to ka sīkāk paskaidrotu savas idejas blokshēmu. Bez paskaidrojumiem tas zīmējums ir stipri nepilnīgs.

----------


## Vinchi

Nevajag nekādus skaidrojumus no Raimonda labāk lai viņš izskaidro visu kad būs uztaisījis stūres pastiprinātāju un viss darbosies.
Tā mēs te forumā ietaupīsim daudz spama.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Būtu labi, ja Tu Raimond tomēr nopietni iesaistītos tajā stūres pastiprinātāja projektā. Pretējā gadījumā nevajadzēja spamot, cik visi slikti, neviens nejēdz uzkonstruēt stūres pastiprinātāju bet Tev tas prasa tikai nieka dažas minūtes. Varētu sākt ar to, ka to ka sīkāk paskaidrotu savas idejas blokshēmu. Bez paskaidrojumiem tas zīmējums ir stipri nepilnīgs.


 būtiba ir divu impulsa platumu salīdzināšana un motora darbināšana pareizā virzienā, kamēr tie sakrīt

tas taču ir vienkārši, vai ne?


Kādu taisīt -ar opampiem, analogo, ciparu?

Spams nav atgādinājums, ka eksaktā izglītība un ar to saistītas problēmas ir Latvijas problēma. Skat TV arhīvus - Kalviņš, Lancers, metalisti, RTU pasniedzēji, elektronikas ražotāji. Viņi arī spamo? Te skaņas failus var ielikt?

----------


## Vikings

Raimond, mācies taisīt flash banerus ar skaņu. Tad cilvēki jau dzirdēs tavu sakāmo vēl pirms būs aizskrollējuši līdz tavam postam.

----------


## M_J

Lūdzu precīzāk! Kādus impulsus Tu salīdzināsi? Kas šos impulsus ģenerēs? Vai šie impulsi būs sinhronizēti? Ja nē, tad kā salīdzināsi impulsu platumus nesinhronizētiem impulsiem? Ja jā - tad kā Tu tos sinhronizēsi? Kāpēc vispār jāģenerē impulsi? Kāpēc nevar salīdzināt spriegumus uz potenciometriem Tavā zīmētajā shēmā?

----------


## Raimonds1

1. variants.
Salīdzinās taisnstūra impulsu skaitu, ko ģenerēs 2 atsevisķi ģeneratori, no kuriem vienam potenciometrs būs pievienots pie stūres un tiks grozīts, bet otrs pie elektromotora ar pārnesumu, kas groza riteņu stūrējamo.
1. Impulsu un pauzes platumi abos ģeneratoros ir apmēram vienādi. Elektromotoram netiek padota strāva.
2. Stūres potenciometrs tiek pagriezts pa labi. Pauze uz stūres potenciometra ģeneratora klūst lielāka par impulsa platumu. Pauze uz riteņu stūrējamā potenciometra joprojām ir vienāda ar impulsa platumu uz tā. Shēma saskaita, cik augstākas frekvences impulsu var ietilpt abu ģeneratoru pauzēs un impulsos un padod uz elektromotoru + un - pagriezot riteņus pa labi.
3. Impulsu skaits izlīdzinās. Shēma atslēdz elektromotoru.
4. Pa kreisi. Pauze mazāka par impulsu. ....utt.

2. variants. 
Spriegumu analoga salīdzināšana.

Vēl ir doma, ka to visu vajag nodublēt, lai shēma atpazīst variantu, kad 2x2 potenciometri darbojas vienadi, tad stūrē.  ja ir pārāk lielas atškirības, tad ir errors.

----------


## M_J

Spiedīšu Tevi no vispārējām frāzēm uz konkrētību: Kādus ģeneratorus izmantot? - lūdzu shēmas variantus! Kāda būs ģeneratoru frekvence? No cik līdz cik Hz? Kāpēc tieši tāda? Kādus potenciometrus var izmantot? Ar kādu augstāku frekvenci aizpildīsi pauzes? Atkal no cik līdz cik Hz un kāpēc? Kas, pēc kādas shēmas to ģenerēs? Kā definēsi kritēriju "Impulsu un pauzes platumi abos ģeneratoros ir apmēram vienādi", lai koderis to varētu izmantot rakstot programmu mikrokontrollerim (gadījumā, ja tiek izmantots mikrokontrolleris).Ja netiek izmantots mikrokontrolleris, lūdzu shēmu, kas veiks salīdzināšanu! Kāda vajadzīga motora jauda? Pamato, ar ko šis variants labāks vai sliktāks par spriegumu salīdzināšanu uz potenciometriem! Runājot par dublēšanu. Kā tiek apstrādāts "errors"? Kvadracikls paliek bez vadības?

----------


## Raimonds1

1 un 2 rinda otra rinda -  2 ģeneratori, kuri ražo impulsus un pauzes - frekvenci piemeklē tas, kuram vajag reālu shemu un kurš to taisīs
frekvencei jābūt pietiekami augstai, lai būtu iespējama precīza 256 -512 impulsi galējā stūres pagriezienā varētu pietikt
3 un 4 rinda - 2 shēmas, kas saskaita impulsā un pauzē cita ģeneratora ar kvarcu stabilizēt  impulsu daudzumu un saglaba skaitli
5 rinda - atkarībā no rezultāta no tiek iegūts skaitlis 000 līdz 111, kas nozīmē 8 dažādas darbības stūres pagriešanas motoram  - nedarīt neko, lēni griezt, strauji griezt, pa labi, pa kreisi

6 rinda - spriegums uz motora.

aptuvena primitīva blokshēma bez abu ģeneratoru labas un kreisās puses un krusteniskās salīdzināšanas.
potenciometri varētu būt angle rotation sensor, katra ziņā ne jau 20 santimu skaļuma regulācijai domātie

dublējošā ģeneratora impusa skaitu var salīdzinat ar pamatģeneratora frekvenci un ieprogrammēt pieļaujamo kļūdu, pie kuras nemirgo errors vai netiek izslēgts motors vai neiedarbojas avārijas stūres iekārta. Motora jaudu nosaka, cik ātri ir pagriezta stūre, proti, skaitlis/starpība starp 2 blakus impusiem.

analogais variants.
jānosaka vai zīme uz voltmetra ir plus vai mīnus un cik liels ir spriegums, kas nosaka, cik to padot uz elektromotoru. Kāda gatava shēma nodrošina 2000 kārtīgu spriegumu diskrimināciju??       :: 

Apmeram tā. Tā ka redzu, ka Tevi tas interesē, un jautājumi ir par lietu, tad padalies ar saviem apsvērumiem arī ko un ka atrisināt, piemēram, potenciometru darbības stabilitāti un tas monitorēšanu.  varbūt likt maiņkondensatorus???  vai induktivitātes spoles?

..................

Par izgudrošanu.
Latvijā Daugavpils universitātē izstrādāts hologrammu telpiskas informācijas ierakstīšanas veids. Meklē materiālus, kurus varētu izmantot tam, lai šāda diska izmaksas tuvotos parasta DVD cenai. Pašlaik , sakarā ar Eiropas noteikumiem, kas liedz 5 gadus izmantot par laikam jau ES naudu iepirktās iekārtas (ar kuru palīdzību nonākuši pie praktiska rezultāta) komercijai, izskatās, ka projekts tiks pa lēto atdots Eiropas saimniekiem  :: 
Edumunds Tamanis, laboratorijas vadītājs TV3 vakar teica, ka izmaksas laboratorijas uzturēšanai ir lielas un projekta attīstība ir apdraudēta.

http://du.lv/lv/fakultates/dmf/struktur ... jas_centrs

----------


## M_J

Raimond, mazliet paanalizēšu Tavu piedāvājumu: visi tie impulsu ģeneratori, impulsu skaitītāji kalpo vienam mērķim - lai pārvērstu potenciometra stāvokli impulsu skaitā. Tātad tas ir vienkārši no atsevišķām komponentēm uzbūvēts ADC. Piedāvāt gatavu shēmu Tu protams uzskati zem sava goda, tas taču melnais darbs, to lai dara citi! Ja kāds iedomātos sekot Taviem padomiem viņš pēc ilgas čakarēšanās būtu ieguvis diezgan draņķīgu ADC, un pēc tam varētu konstatēt, ka ar daudz labākiem rezultātiem būtu varējis izmantot jebkuru jau gatavu mikrokontrollerī iebūvēto ADC.
 Kas vēl Tev tur bija? Motora vadības shēma? Manuprāt ar Tevis uzzīmēto shēmu nav iespējams norealizēt Tevis paša definētās motora darbības: "nedarīt neko, lēni griezt, strauji griezt, pa labi, pa kreisi". Ja es kļūdos, lūdzu izlabo!
 Algoritma motora vadībai nav, ja vien par to neuzskata iepriekš definētos motora darbības režīmus bez skaidriem kritērijiem, kad katrs no šiem režīmiem iestājas.
 Runājot par minētajiem režīmiem - vienu būtisku režīmu Tu esi aizmirsis. Neteikšu kādu. Izdomā pats. Ja būtu kādreiz ko līdzīgu taisījis - zinātu!
 Mans viedoklis - Tu nekad dzīvē neesi šādu problēmu risinājis un Tev nav ne mazākā priekšstata par to, kā tas darāms. No kurienes man šāda pārliecība? Šovasar savam motora vadības blokam (mazliet esmu paspamojis par to šeit forumā) realizēju elektriskā droseļvārsta vadības funkciju. Darbības princips līdzīgs - droseļvārstu virina līdzstrāvas elektromotors. Tāpat ir potenciometri - gan pie gāzes pedāļa, gan pie droseļvārsta, tikai motoriņa jauda ir mazāka. Tātad esmu risinājis un atrisinājis šo uzdevumu un redzu, ka Raimonds jau no paša sākuma "brauc auzās". Nu nelien, Raimond, visiem caurumiem par korķi, ja kādam kaut ko iesaki, vispirms uztaisi ko līdzīgu pats! Citādi tavi padomi ir maigi izsakoties ne visai derīgi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu protams, veltot šim jautājumam pāris stundu, nekas vairāk arī pagaidam nav izdomāts, bet ja Tev tas interesē, tad velti šim jautājumam dienu vai divas un notiekti kaut ko izveidosi . Kaut gan sākuma topikā nekā nebija. Princips te ir pateikts, kā to katrs realizēs ir katra paša ziņā.  Es gan biju domājis, ka uz ideju salīdzināt 2 impulsu platumu panesīsies kads neliels brainstorm, bet nekā.

----------


## M_J

Varētu vēl ko piebilst, bet lai jau paliek. Pietiks, ja teikšu, ka pilnībā pievienojos ZZZ viedoklim.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, tā kā zzz neko nenozīmē arī pagrabā entuziasta realizēta kodolreakcija, tad man laikam pat neizdosies neko pierādīt, ja es katram gatavu stūres pastiprinātāju izdalītu.  Mani šis jautājums tiešām ieinteresēja un laikam būs vēl kādas pāris stundas jāpadomā un kaut kas jāpabūvē   :: 

Interesentiem, kuriem ir vēlme dalīties informācijā, ne tikai kritizēt, iesaku palasīt pēdejā gada Radio žurnālus, tur ar gatavu kodu ir ciparu termometrs, kuram skaitlis atainots binārā formā izejā uz gaismas diodēm. PIC16F628 realizēta temperaturas mērīšana no -55 līdz plus 125. 3 detaļas, neskaitot mikrokontrolieri un LED. - zīme kā virziena zīme. Kods protams jāpārveido.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vienkārši atkārtojams projekts iesācējiem bez nekāda koda, uz loģikas mikroshēmām. 
1. NOR - ja uz kaut vienas ieejas ir 1 tad ta izejā ir 0
2. NOR - ja uz 2 vai 3 ieejas ir 1, tad izeja 0 līdz ar to izejas elementā 0 , un tā tālāk kopā realizē funkciju 
000 = 000
100 = 100
110 = 010
111 = 001
ja uz gala loģisko elelmentu kopēja izvada nav 0, kas ir tad, ja uz pretēja pagrieziena sensoriem ir kaut viens 1.
(realizē tādas pašas shēmas 1. NOR - ja uz kaut vienas ieejas ir 1 tad ta izejā ir 0 )
Vieniniekus un nullītes ieejā piegāda LED  un fototranzistori.
Izeja komutē vai nu 3 atsevišķus impulsu ģeneratorus soļiniekam, vai šuntē 3 pretestības  ::   Sensori kustas līdzi griežot stūri. Papildus drošībai sensoru ieejā 011, 001, 010, 101 ir aizliegtie kodi, kas nosaka bojājumu.( tas nozīmētu, ka gaismas diode, kuras apgaismošanai vajag pielikt stūrei lielāku spēku ir apgaismota, bet tā, kurai mazāku - nav)

----------


## Epis

Labāk vaidzētu parunāt par to kā lai kautko  izgudro ??, proti uz ko jāpievēš uzmanība, protams runājot par elektroniku, tad jautājums varētu būt tāds, kādos signālu,frekvences ātruma diapazonos notiek vairākums igdurojumu ? 

Piemēram domāju ka kautko izgudrot darbojoties ar pāris Khz liela ātrumma signāliem tā iespējamā varbūtība ir ļoti niecīga, bet ja drbotos ar virs 10Ghz signāiem nu tad varbūtība kautko jaunu nebījušu izdomāt vrētu būt daudz lielāka, vai tās tā ir ? 

Vot piemēram ņema to Real Soun lab par kuru tagat presē atkal ierunājās, kā viņi atklāja tās skaņas atstarošanās,kalibrēšanas algoritmus, ideju, proti kādu tehnoloģiju izmantoja ? (es tik zinu ka tur bīj arī FPGA  ::  )

----------


## naglisa

http://www.geekologie.com/2008/08/19/trencher-1.jpg

----------


## a_masiks

Servovadāmā kvardocikla tēmas sākumā es ieteicu paņemt par piemēru radiovadāmo modelīšu servo, shēmu pastiprināt ar jaudīgiem mosfetiem vadībai... un viss.
Serviks maksā ap 10Ls, radio vadība ap 20Ls, lai nevajadzētu neko pašam īpaši taisīt. Ja "žaba davit" un negribās pa radio - vadību var uzmeikot no 555 taimera -kopējās elektronikas izmaksas zem 15Ls, ja izmanto gatavo shēmiņu no servo.. Impulsu vadība šeit tiek lietota tāpēc, ka RC modelismā ir pieņemts tāds standarts. Protams ka tik pat labi var uzmeikot analogāsprieguma shēmiņu ar 1 poci.
Kā tas strādā:
http://www.digitalnemesis.com/info/docs/rcservo/
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/ ... vomod.html
http://www.geocities.com/bourbonstreet/ ... asics.html

Ij priekš kam tad velosipēds jāizgudro, pietam ar koka riteņiem?

----------


## Raimonds1

> Servovadāmā kvardocikla tēmas sākumā es ieteicu paņemt par piemēru radiovadāmo modelīšu servo, shēmu pastiprināt ar jaudīgiem mosfetiem vadībai... un viss.
> Ij priekš kam tad velosipēds jāizgudro, pietam ar koka riteņiem?


 Varbūt tāpēc, ka tiek atrisināta drošības problēma un vajadzīibas gadījumā stūri var griezt arī mehāniski.

Manuprāt var jebkurā diapazonā, nu cik piemēram tādam stūres soļiniekam vajag.  Šis gan te ir iepostēts atkārtojamības un vienkāršības dēļ.

Šodien LTV ""Viss notiek"". par izgudrotājiem.

----------


## a_masiks

> Varbūt tāpēc, ka tiek atrisināta drošības problēma un vajadzīibas gadījumā stūri var griezt arī mehāniski.


 Šo funkciju jānodrošina kvadrocikla stūres mehānikai, nevis elektronikai. Neputro mušas ar kotletēm.

Pieļauju, ka pēdējās 2 rindkopas rakstītas konkrētā pālī... ibo neredzu nekādu loģisku saistību, kā arī norādes textā par tādu iztrūkst. Saraustīta, loģiski nesaistīta domas plūsma būtu takā diagnoze....  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Par to raidījumu tika atgādināts pirms pāris dienām.
Par frekvencēm tajā sakarā, ka domājot par lielas atmiņas mikroshēmām un megaherciem tiek atstātas novārtā vecās labās loģikas mikroshēmas. Šo projektu uztaisīs iesācējs, un ko tad  :: 

Gribi teikt, ka nesaproti, kā šis mehānisms nodrošina iespēju arī mehāniski pagriezt stūri  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Gribi teikt, ka nesaproti, kā šis mehānisms nodrošina iespēju arī mehāniski pagriezt stūri


 Gribu teikt, ka esi patvaļīgi izmainījis tehnisko uzdevumu, lai uzdevumu noteikumus piedzītu pie sava risinājuma īpatnībām.
Izlasi vēl reiz, kas tika prasīts uzdevumā.

----------


## Epis

Loģiski padomājot nonācu pie tāda secinājuma ka vis lielākā varbūtība kautko izgudrot, tādu ko vēl neviens nav uztaisījis, izdomājis ir izmantojot jaunākās tehnoloģisas, kur nav vēl lielas developeru masas apguvuši, proti ja pirmais apgūsti un izmanto to jauno vēl līdz šim nebījušo Tehnoloģisko potenciālu, tad esi "Zirgā", bet ja sēdēsi uz aizvēsturiska 8bit PIC16,18 tad šance kautko inovatīvu uztaisīt ir dikti zema, tad vis drīzāk tas MCU būs kā kautkāda parastā sistēmas daļa bez nekādas odziņas.

Visār intresanti kādas iespējas pavērs tie jaunie Multicore MCU, DSP čipi ?  kā vienu reālākajiem, noperkamiem kandidātiem varētu minēt tos Xmos čipus, vismaz pa 30$ jau var nopirkt 4 kodol, 32tread MCU  ::  
man pagaidām slinkums sākt mācītes kautko jaunu, un pirkt viņu 100$ dev.kitu, es labāk kādu gadu pagaidīšu ka viņi tur normālāku softu uztaisīs, izlaidīs 1kodol lēto 10$ čipu, un nodibinās kontaktus ar kādu no Online Distribūtoriem kā Digikey, mouser laivar to čipu nopirkt ! 
jāskatās vēl kas tur ar to SEAforth čipu notiks, ka tik tur tas kantoris ar to savu VentureFort kodēšanas valodu  nenobankrotē, vai arī nepaliek kā izkārtne kā piemēram pirms 1-2gadiem bīj tāda spoža uzlecošā zvaigzne mathstar FPOA, un ablamaļis viņi ar savām 1Ghz FPOA mikrenēm, un 10 000$ vērtiem softiem, ja būtu gājuši normālu OpenSorce Softa ceļu, un sākuši ar Lētajām Ekonomiskām FPOA mikrenēm tādas, kas ietu ar 100-200Mhz +zems energo patēriņš) kādiem 100 objektiem, un cenā kādi 5-10$ tad viņiem biznes aizietu, a tā kurš tad ies maksāt tos >10k dolārus par viņu softu + ahujeno Dev.kitu, karoči čaļi gribēja ieiet TOP līmenī, bet aplauzās, būtu sākuši no apakšas ar Lētajiem čipiem kā piemēram Xmos, kur cilvēki jau mācās viņus kodēt, un forumā notiek aktivitāte.

----------


## jeecha

Pilniigi garaam Epis. Jaasaak no pavisam otra gala - nevis njemot krutaako tehnologjiju un tad domaajot ko uz taas pamata uztaisiit... bet gan mekleejot kaadu aktuaalu probleemu un tikai kad taada ir atrasta - domaat kaadu tehnologjiju pielietot taas risinaashanai.

Var jau buut ka es pilniigi maldos - es tachu neesmu gjeniaals izgudrotaajs un savu sliekas dziivi vadu risinot pavisam triviaalus tehniskos uzdevumus. Un mans ienesiigaakais elektronikas projektinsh bija pavisam triviaals - radio taalvadiibas pults spoguljkameras vadiibai: vienaa galaa 2 pogas, pic12f629 kas veica manchester kodeeshanu un 433Mhz FSK raidiitaajs, otraa galaa attieciigi uztveereejs, atkal pic12f629 manchester dekodeeshanai, un darlington optoizolatori izejaam (barojas no baterijaam, viss maksimaali miniaturizeets)... respektiivi liidz trulumam prasta un leeta iekaarta... par kuru cilveeki prieciigi maksaaja 60$+10$shipping un veel rindaa staaveeja... protams liidz briidim kad paraadiijaas maitas kjiinieshi kas apmeeram to pashu uzkjiileeja un tirgoja pa 20$. Kaadeelj tad tie cilveeki gribeeja man maksaat par tiem prastajiem aparaatiem - vienkaarshi toreiz alternatiivas bija pultis ar vadu vai IR, attieciigi daudz tuvaaks darbiibas radiuss un arii sienaam cauri nevelk. Man visjautraak bija kad ne viens vien "klients" peec tam atrakstiija savu "success story" atpakalj, nu par to kaa tas darbojas un kam vinsh to pielieto. No tiem visjaukaakais bija viens viirinsh (kautkur no eiropas ja pareizi atceros) kursh nodarbojas ar aerofotograafiju un kuram kameras ir piemonteetas aaraa zem lidaparaata spaarniem un tad nu vinsh ar mana pribambasa paliidziibu tagad var eerti no pilota vietas spaidiit pogu  :: 
Shii staasta moraale? Veiksmiiga projekta galvenaa iipashiiba ir speeja atrisinaat kaadu aktuaalu probleemu un svariigaakais ir kaareiz atrast shaadu probleemu, nevis lidinaaties jaunaako tehnologjiju maakonjos.

----------


## Epis

Tas jau vairāk izklausās pēc stāsta par to kā nopelnīt piķi ar parastiem paņēmieniem, bez lielās izgudrošanas, un parasti šādas nišas, kur ir pieprasījums, bet švaks piedāvājums, vai vispār nav piedāvājuma atrod tie cilvēki kas tajās sfērās darbojās, profesionāli, hobi līmenī, un saprot ko cilvēkim vaig, un saprast to var tad ja tev pašam rodās vaidzība pēc tā, unja tev to vaig bet nevari nekur nopirkt tad taisi augšā un tirgo  :: 

man tāds jautājums Jeechm: vai tajā laikā(menesī,gadā), kad tu iedomājies to devaisu uztaisīt nebīj gadījumā iznācis kautkāds jauns 433Mhz raidītājs, vai tā tehnoloģija kuru tu tur izmatoji jau bīj kādus 5-10-20 gadus veca tehnoloģija??  

jautāju tādēļ kad pārsvarā jau vairums visādu lēto ietaišu ir uztaisītas uz tādiem tehnoloģiskiem risinājumiem kādi ir tai perjodā piejami, attiecīgā cenu robežā un ja piemēram parādās kāds jauns Rādio transmiters ar zemu cenu, mazu energo patēriņu tad nebūtu brīnums ja tā niša kādu 1-2 gadus līdz kāds kautko uztaisa patiešām būtu tukša, jo ir jāpaiet noteiktam laika perjodam kamēr cilvēki to tehnoloģiju apgūst, un tākā elektronikas pielietojums ir Neizmērojami Plašs tad tādās mazās nišās var pat paiet 10gadi kamēr atrodās kāds kur uztaisa to devaisu uz jaunās tehnoloģijas, 
labs piemērs, tagat ar tiem Daudzkodolu kompjiem, proči ar virs 300kodoliem ir bet īsto  Softu NAV, kas patiesi būtu taisiti pēc daudzkodolu filozofijas, un paies gadu desmiti kamēr visi Vecie Softi būs pārdrukāti, pārtaisīti uz daudzkodolu softiem, jo tādi autmātiskie kodu convertieri diez vai būs, 
Tādēļ arī katra jaunā tehnoloģija rada šādas jaunas tirgus Nišas kurās konkurence ir Apsolūtā 0. vai arī visi citi vienkārši nav konkurēt spējīgi ar veco tehnoloģiju.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Gribi teikt, ka nesaproti, kā šis mehānisms nodrošina iespēju arī mehāniski pagriezt stūri
> 
> 
>  Gribu teikt, ka esi patvaļīgi izmainījis tehnisko uzdevumu, lai uzdevumu noteikumus piedzītu pie sava risinājuma īpatnībām.
> Izlasi vēl reiz, kas tika prasīts uzdevumā.


  Process ir apmēram tāds - ir kaut kāds uzdevums. Tad notiek informācijas salīdzināšana, starprezultāti. Daži no starprezultatiem ir tik interesanti, ka sākotnējais uzdevums kļūst neinteresants. Tad vēl vide uzliek prasibas, šajā gadījumā - atkārtojamība, nekāds kods, vienkāršība, pierādāmība. Un tad parādās plāksne, kas secīgi atsedz trīs gaismas diodes, 3 atsevišķi dažāda skaita impulsu ģeneratori katrā pusē un primitīvi vadāms DC vai soļinieks. Katrs posms atsevisķi ir easy level montāžas paraugs.  Potenciometrs tika aizstāts ar gaismas diodēm tāpēc, ka tādējadi ietverot aizliegtos kodus var nodrošināt sistēmu. Nočakarēts potenciometrs ir mazāk drošs par 3, 4 vai cik nu vajag rindā saliktām gaismas diodem, kuru signāli vēl viens otru papildina vai izslēdz un iespējamas tikai dažas pareizas kombinācijas..  Kaut viens sensors nestrādā - errors, kaut viena no pirmajiem sensoriem ir signāls, bet nav uz pēdējā - errors, kaut viena kreisajā pusē ...utt

Tas starprezultātu interesantums un sākotnējā mērķa maiņa arī ir tas faktors, kas no vienas puses dod jaunas iespējas kaut ko izdomāt, bet no otras  kavē vēlmi palikt pie izstrādāta projekta un štancēt, štancēt, štancēt....  

ja nu par ātrdarbīgājām mikroshēmam ar sarežģītu programmu, tad 
000 viduspunkta, 001 010 001 kreisā pagrieziena  un tā pati rindiņa labajam un aizliegto kodu sarakstiņš ( ja kaut viena kreisaja pusē ir kaut viens  loģiskais 1, tad uz labo negriez un otrādi)  neprasa nekādus megahercus.  Ja ir pareiza ideja - likt tiem kustēties līdzi pagriezienam, nevis nolikt visu apli ar sensoriem.

----------


## zzz

raimondinja patalogjiskos murdzinjus par stuures agregaatu un vinja domas lidojumus nekomenteesim, tas ir pilniigs kukuu.  

Attieciibaa par raimondinja piiaaroto idiotu kastes raidiijumu - jauki jau, jauki. Jaa, abi chalji ir speejiigi salikt sisteemu kopaa, uzrakstiit programmu un viss straadaa. Normaals inzheniera-amatiera darbinsh, prieksh pirmaa kursa studentiem pat krietni apsveicami.

Tachu ja raimondinjam un zhurnaljugaam tur gribaas bazaaret par milzu izgudrojumiem, patentiem un super innovaacijaam, tad ir vien neliel probleeminja. Aparaats, kursh  veic taas funkcijas ir JAU NOPEERKAMS. Gatavs. Zviedrijaa. Shiten:

http://www.kiwok.se/index.php

Optc. Hrenovato buus ar potenciaalo biznesinju. Pirmkaart taapeec ka patentinji ta tur jau ir. Tachu konkurentiem. Kuriem ir arii, atgaadinu, jau reaala aparaata tirgoshana.

----------


## sharps

> Tas jau vairāk izklausās pēc stāsta par to kā nopelnīt piķi ar parastiem paņēmieniem, bez lielās izgudrošanas, un parasti šādas nišas, kur ir pieprasījums, bet švaks piedāvājums, vai vispār nav piedāvājuma atrod tie cilvēki kas tajās sfērās darbojās, profesionāli, hobi līmenī, un saprot ko cilvēkim vaig, un saprast to var tad ja tev pašam rodās vaidzība pēc tā, unja tev to vaig bet nevari nekur nopirkt tad taisi augšā un tirgo


 Epi tev no izgudroshanas saprashana kaa melns aiz naga. "Izgudrot" kaut tikai izgudroshanas peec ir pilniigi zemee nosviests laiks un nauda. Cita lieta ja iet uz konkreetu meerkji. Ja ir apzinaata probleema. Zinu paaris gadiijumus sheit pat LV, ka vechi kjeeraas klaat pie noteiktas probleemas un atrada uz pavisam vienkaarshiem kontrolieriishiem probleemas risinaajumu. Vienaa taadaa projektinjaa piedaliijos, kuraa risinaajums bija smiekliigi vienkaarsh, kursh pat ilgadeejiem C un ASM programmeriem sapnjos nebija raadiijies.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tas starprezultātu interesantums un sākotnējā mērķa maiņa arī ir tas faktors, kas no vienas puses dod jaunas iespējas kaut ko izdomāt, bet no otras kavē vēlmi palikt pie izstrādāta projekta un štancēt, štancēt, štancēt....


 Nope. Tas ir epja stils - iedegties ar tehnisko uzdevumu, aplauzties tā izpildē, atrast kaut ko citu tehniskā uzdevuma ietvaros vai mazliet ārpus tiem un turpināt nu jau patvaļīgi izmainīta tehniskā uzdevuma risināšanu tīrai pašapmierinājuma gūšanai, ne tehniskā uzdevuma risināšanai.
Ļoti pateicīgs projekts ir divritenis. Izgudrot transporta līdzekli kas kustas uz diviem rotācijas elementiem, ar daļēju mehānisku autostabilizāciju uz gravitacijas un žiroskopiskā efekta, darbināmu tikai uz cilvēka muskuļu spēka - tāds projekts sola neiedomājama pašapmierinājuma  gūšanu, kā arī innovatīvus patentus un neticamu bagātību. neviens jau šādu transporta līdzekli nav redzējis... ir tiai Acteku tempļu sienu freskas un akmens laikmeta alu zīmējumi.... pazaudētā civilizācijas gudrība, zinies...

Nepatīk štancēt? Nu ko - karogs rokā - sāc ar to, ka innovē jaunus rezistorus, _kapacitātorus_ /lai ko tas arī nenozīmētu/, pusvadītājus, pusvadītāju kopnes. Kad to būsi paveicis - varēsi darīt dajebko. Un tas būs unikāli, innovatīvi, nebūs veidots no gatavām detaļām, izstrādātiem projektiem, kurus štancē, štancē, štancē, štancē....

PS - par innovāciju. Jo vairāk laika paiet, jo vairāk pārliecinos ka innovācija ir mietpilsoniks reklāmas stereotips. Paņemts no Švarckopfa reklāmas. Būtībā nenozīme neko, bet skan labi un silda blondu mājsaimnieču sirdis. Paredzēts un mērķtiecīgi virzīts patērētāju sabiedrības vajadzībām. Ar izgudrojumiem un tehniskiem jaunievedumiem tam sakars kā cūkai ar kosmosu. Tb -  innovācija ir tikai reklāmas devīze/sauklis kādam produktam. Gluži kā maksimas salātu mazgāšana....

----------


## Epis

Man liekās ka tas kad kādas idejas realizācijas processā mainās - attīstās pate ideja ir ļoti LABI, jo tā jau arī ir tā inovācijas būtība, ka sākumā mērķis tiek definēts pēc sākotnējā Zināšanu Līmeņa, bet vēlāk kad viņu realizē tad rodās jaunas idejas, un tiek pārskatīts arī pats Mērķis, tā definējums, un ja redz ka ir iespējams arī uztaisīt kautko labāku tad tas ir Jādara. savādāk sanāk tā ka uztaisi to ko sākumā domāji, bet saproti kad varēji uztaisīt daudz labāk. 

Reāls piemērs, pagājš nedēļ ar bračku nodarbojāmies ar mbx ričuka vienas sīkas detaļas projektēšanu, sākumā ideja bīj vienkārši Nokopēt +- izmainīt bišķi dizainu (lai nesanāk Nagļakā kopīja) un tad vietējā Cehā lai uztaisa kādus pāris simtus un peļņa protams nebūs liela pie tādiem maziem apjomiem, bet iesākumā uz neko vairāk arī cerēt nevar, un tad domājot radās vēl visādas citas idejas, par tās detaļas stiprinājuma veidu, un tagat rezultātā jātaisa Protatips jaunai idejai un novembra beigās būs gatavs, un ja vis būs OK tad taisīs kādas 100 Jaunās izgudrotās detaļas un tā izgudrošana ir tādā primitīvā līmenī, jo nekas jau tur netika jauns izgudrots, tikai izmantoti citi stiprināšanas mehānismi,
Vispār jau kad redzējām cik tas cehs prasa par 1 detaļu tad mainījās mērķi un jaunais mērķis bīj padarīt to detaļu ražošanā lētāku, nekā tā tīri kopētā detaļa, (latvija protams ka nav Taivāna kur viņi stancē par kapeikām)
 un ja tur viss strādās tad to izvirpot būs Lētāk par kādiem 10-20% (tas ir daudz!)
Tāda ir tā iastrāde:
 sākumā Mērķis bīj parasts, => uztaisīt kautko līdzīgu, bet processa gaitā radās vaidzība pēc kā jauna un Pilnveidojās merķis, lai rezultātā (kas ir mērķu hirarhijā augstāks par pirmo) varētu kautko LV ražot priekš vietējiem un arī eksportam(kaimiņ valstīs). 
Un tas noved pie Jauna Termina "Mērķu Hirarhija" un tādēļ arī ir grūti saprast dažreiz kādēļ tās idejas var tā mainīties processa gaitā, jo iespējams ka procesa gaitā mainās apakš mērķis, un tiek izvirzīts jauns, bet augšējais mērķis paliek vecais, un apakš mērķi ir tie sīkie kā ko darīt, lai izdarītu, kādas specifikācijas, un ja procesa gaitā izgudotājs iegūst jaunu informāciju, kas saka, kad ir jāmaina kāds mērķa apakš punkts, tad tā ir jāda, nevis jāieciklējās uz kādu konkrētu mērķi.  un apakšmērķos lielu lomu spēlē pieredze, ja tās nav tad Kā likts pirmie apakšmērķi ir izvirzīti nepareizi un processa gaitā viņi mainās. (tā es sāku ar PIC, tad AVR, tad FPGA, tagat fpga+STM32, es nezinu moš pēc pus gada būs XMOSčips ? kas to lai zin! bet virsējai mērķis pliek tāds pats un nav mainījies (tas CNC kontrollieris) mainās tikai mērķi kas nosaka kā to sasniegt, ar kādām metodēm, un kādiem čipiem, detaļām un tas man viss ir jau Ntās reizes mainījies.

Vispār jau vārds izgudrošana nozīmē izdomāt kautko, izmantojot esošos Atklājumus, jaunā Kombinācijā, proti izgudrošana nav Atklāšana, bet Atklāšana nav nekas cits kā Novērošana, proti ieej mežā ieroc ar lāpstu zemē atrodi tur Akmeni un tad tu vari taikt "Es atklāju šo akmeni ko neviens cits līdz šim nav atklājis"  ::  tas tāds stūlbs piemērs, bet tā tas ir , un mūsdineās fundamentālie atklājumi notiek kur ? nanometru līmenī un tur protams ar Lāpstu ierakt, iereudzīt tāpat nevar, 
Un Akmeņa Atklāšanas piemērā, var to piemēru turpināt kur ir Izgudrošanas Moments, un tas būtu tā ka pēc akmeņa atklāšanas tu domā ko ar to akmeni darīt ? un izdomā ka jānoliek viņš uz ceļa lai ceļa segums būtu stingrāks, sausāks, neputētu, un tā ir izgudrošana, ko cilvēki jau saprata ļoti, ļoti sen (kad sāka būvēt pirmos akmens,grants ceļus). 

Un šeit tad var sākt strīfēties, proti, Kas ir grūtāk Atklāt, vai izgudrot ??

----------


## sharps

> Man liekās ka tas kad kādas idejas realizācijas processā mainās - attīstās pate ideja ir ļoti LABI, jo tā jau arī ir tā inovācijas būtība, ka sākumā mērķis tiek definēts pēc sākotnējā Zināšanu Līmeņa, bet vēlāk kad viņu realizē tad rodās jaunas idejas, un tiek pārskatīts arī pats Mērķis, tā definējums, un ja redz ka ir iespējams arī uztaisīt kautko labāku tad tas ir Jādara. savādāk sanāk tā ka uztaisi to ko sākumā domāji, bet saproti kad varēji uztaisīt daudz labāk.


 
meetaasies no viena risinaajuma pie cita gadiem iipashi "bagaataaku" tevi nepadariis. normaalam cilveekam jaabaro gjimene.

----------


## Raimonds1

Divritenis tiešām ir pateicigs izgudrojums. Pēdējie eksemplāri iet uz 100km/h. Pludlīnijas, smaguma centrs, oglekļa šķiedras rāmis utt.

Izgudrotājam nav jābūt speciālistam PR, ražošanas procesu automatizācijā, patentu poltikas praksē utt utjpr. Piemēram, ja tieši par programmēšanu, tad izveidota viegli apgūstama  ""valoda"", kura grafiski ar loģikas shēmam darbojas jebkurš pasūtītājs - kokapstrādes, metāla, loģistikas speciālists maksimāli paātrinatu procesu tiem, kas ieliek to visu softā un elektronikā. Ja, protams viss nav novienkāršots līdz pāris loģikas mikroshēmam ka stūres pastiprinātaja gadījumā.

Kāds vakar skatījās ""Latvija var "" arī?

----------


## Epis

Tādēļ jau tas ir hoby līmenī, lai papildinātu zināšanas, un paplašinātu redzes loku un vismaz kautcik trenētu smadzenes, lai neatrofējās no ikdienas rutīnas ! 

aktuāls Oftopiks   ::  
reku nesen vēl Globālajā presē izlīda jauna SUper MultiCore arhitektūra saucās "Hypercore Processor" 
http://www.plurality.com/architecture.html

Un kārtējo reizi šitie sola, ka varēs parasti visus vecos Softus nokompilēt un laist zem viņējā proča, tipa Code compatible, gribētos redzēt.. 
šamie laidīs ārā dev.kitu uz liela izmēra FPGA kur iebāž 32 viņējo kodolus un tad caur AMD chipa socketu spraudīs to minī fpga plati kompja mātesplatē un darbinās savu virtuālo proci, bet silikona čipus sola 2009gada vasarā, un atkal protams Plātās ar savu kodolu skaitu tur itkā taisīs no 16-256 kodoliem 

pēc blokshēmas intresanta uzbūve, reāli tas pēc funkcijas varētu būt kautkas līdzīgs TI DSP čipiem kam ir 8 ALU bloki,(1 instrukcija 8 operācijas),  tikai šeit 8 mazi Risc proči, un kautkāds sinhronizātors,kordinātors, kodu paralizētājs (jo kodi ta būs vecie redzēs kā viņi kodus ieparalizēs).

Vispār šitas perjods ir ļoti dīvains, nāk ārā visādas Korpļainas Multicore arhitektūras kā sēnes Pēc lietus un katrs tur Plātās ka šiem esot viskrutākā arhitektūra,ideja, bet pagaidām tādu Līderi īsti redzēt vēl nevar. proti to kas tad būs Nākotnes PC kompjos zem pārsega !
agrāk proči mērījās kuram vairāk MIPS cipars tad tagat kuram Vairāk Kodolu  ::  
un otra galejība ir tāda kad nākotnē Blakus kompim videokartes vietā sēdēs viena Trekna FPGA , kas kalpos kā Hardware accelerātors un aizvietos visus Multicore brīnumus.

Ir te kādam savējā nākotnes vīzija ?
 kas tad īsti būs nākotnē daudzkodolu proči kurus nereāli sakodēt, vai tomēr katram softam automātisi tiks ģenerēti Hardware acelerātori priekš trekna fpga čipa??

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas piedāvājums  varētu būt atkarīgs no tā, cik ātri tiek apgūtas metodes, kā palētināt to vai citu ražošanas procesu un/vai arī no tā, ko pieprasa tirgus. Nesen nopirku DVD HDD rakstītāju, bildes, mūzika, video 4 kvalitātes līmeņos, ar funkciju rakstot pārraidi sākt skatīties to no sākuma, nepārtraucot ierakstu  ::   - tiklīdz vidējais patērētājs sagribes tādu fīču fotokamerā, mobilajā vai videokamerā, panesīsies pieprasījums pēc maz enerģiju tērējošas mikrenes un tirguū atkal paradīsies kaut kādas shēmas, kas ir šitā attīstibas procesa starprezultats, jau ir uzražotaslabākas un īstajiem pasūtītajiem vairs īsti nevajag. Tik vajag izdomat, kam tāda shēma varētu būt bijusi dizainēta.

Viens no pieprasijumiem noteikti ir lietotajiem draudzīgas intuitīvi saprotamas vadības un programmu translatori.

Daudzkodolu preocesori kā reiz varētu būt kodu translatoram - palaiž uz viena kaut kādu C++, otrs raksta atmiņā mašīnkodus 0 un 1 , trešais heksadecimālos un galu galā vecā proga dabū jaunu mēteli   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2990&start=30

tā kā te tika noteikts strikti binārā   ::   formā  1  vai 0  ar nē/jā atzīt, ir vai nav devaiss uzbūvēts, tad tā ka būtu laiks  to pašu procesu veikt ar pāris citām problēmiņām
1. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2876&start=30
kam 2 vai 3 paralēliem taisngriežiem vajag ideāli vienādu spriegumu?????
2. vai 30K un 50K pretestības ir elementāri atšķiramas  - jā vai nē
3. vai tepat postētā stūres pastiprinatāja shēma ir  vai nav pareiza  - jā vai nē.

Bez piedevām - jā vai nē.

citādi izskatās, ka kāds grib ēst tikai kūkas ( TU man te attzīsti, ka kļūdījies) bet negrib ēst putru ( bet šite ES pats kaut ko ne tā, klūdījos, ziniet). Savu problēmu projekcija.

----------


## zzz

1. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2876&start=30

Korekti inzhenieriski pieejot - raimondinja sheema ka jau parasti ir nesakariigi partizaaniska fignja. Ja jautaajums tiek formuleets - vai shaada stilinja risinaajumus ir ieteicams lietot - atbilde ir Nee.

2. vai 30K un 50K pretestības ir elementāri atšķiramas  - jā vai nē

Atkariigs no taa ko raimondinsh ieliek jeedzienaa "elementaari atskjiramas". Plz formuleet jautaajumu skaidraak, piem.: Vai raimondinsh maak ar ommetru izmeeriit 30k un 50k pretestiibas? Uz shaadu jautaajumu atbilde buutu - nav zinaams, spriezhot no vinja tipiskajiem rakstiem taada paarlieciiba nerodas. 

3. vai tepat postētā stūres pastiprinatāja shēma ir  vai nav pareiza  - jā vai nē.

Nee. Pamatojums - nedaziimeets pusfabrikaats, raimondinja virtuaalaa fantaazija.

----------


## Raimonds1

3 fāzu taisngriezim nemitīgi vienmēŗ ir vienāds spriegums  ::  starp jebkuram 2 fāzēm 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier
 30K vai 50K   ::  
 ::

----------


## zzz

Ja tur tur raimondinj biji centies uzziimeet gabalinju no triisfaazu taisngriezha, tad man tevi jaasaruugtina -  tev ljoti vaaji izdodas savus domas lidojumus atainot (kas bija domaati shifreetie ciparinji 240 un 400 piemeeram?). 

Ar shitik shvakaam bildiiteem pieklaajiigu elektrikju tehnikumu tu sekmiigi nepabeigtu.  ::  

Citas reizes vienkaarshi iespamo linku uz wikipeediju, tad tev arii nebuus hamletiskie jautaajumi pareizi vai nee, pat ja wikijaa ir kljuuda vai viss pareizi, tas tik un taa visticamaak nebuus raimondinja nopelns.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Ja cienītie neiebilst - mazliet mēģināšu paskaidrot Raimonda metinātāja shēmu un to ko viņš neapzināti (vai īpaši samudžināti un neskaidri) vēlēās pateikt/panākt.
Maza atkāpe - 1989 gadā mācījos+strādāju RPI (tagadējā RTU). Strādāju par tehniķi matpert katedrā. Viens no kolēģiem doc/prof bija Andris Š...(piedotiet, uzvārdu vairs neatceros). Tad nu šis Andris ļoti aizrāvās ar visāda veida metināšanas tehnoloģijām. Līdzstrāvas, impulsu līdzstrāvas utt...  
Viena no idejām, kuru neskaidri  pauda arī Raimonds bija tāda: līdzstrāvas taisngriezim paralēli slēgt augstsprieguma taisngriezi. Metināmā rokturi aprīkot ar 3 pozīciju pogu - tad, kad ir nomērķēta metinājuma vieta, tiek nospiests slēdzis un palaista augstsprieguma dzirkstele ar vāju strāvu. Tas dod iespēju redzēt kur tieši veidosies elektriskais loks un gaiss šajā vietā jau tiek jonizēts. Ja loks un tā atrašanās vieta metinātāju apmierina, poga tiek nospiesta līdz galam un palaists lielstrāvas metināmais taisngriezis. Īpaši tehnoloģiski esot tā metināt ar impulsveida strāvu. Starp impulsiem tiek saglabāts jonizētais elektriskais loks, kamēr metāls atdziest.
Problēmas - 
1) lielstrāvas tiristoriem/diodēm jābūt arī īpaši lielam caursišanas spriegumam. Tas nejēdzīgi sadārdzina konstrukciju. Ir dažādi varianti, bet tie visi ir* liels* gemors.
2) metināmais aparāts kļūst par SEVIŠĶI elektrobīstamu ierīci. Jo augstsprieguma lokam IMHO vajadzētu vismaz 0,1A strāvu....
 Ņemam vērā, ka gaisa caursites spriegums vidēji statistiskos apstākļos ir aptuveni 1000V uz 1mm. Tātad, ja vēlamies elektrisko dzirksteli 5mm garumā -  mums vajag virs 5kV spriegumu. 5mm nav īpaši liels attālums. Raimonda piedāvātais sprieguma paaugstinātājs uz 400V dod 0,4mm. Neteiktu, ka tas būtu kas īpaši revolucionārs metināšanā, salīdzinot ar jau esošo.

Tb -  ideja nav nedz jauna, nedz īpaša, nedz arī plaši pielietota. Sit mani nost -  neredzu iemesla kāpēc Raimonds par šo tik ļoti lepojas!

----------


## a_masiks

> 2. vai 30K un 50K pretestības ir elementāri atšķiramas  - jā vai nē
> 3. vai tepat postētā stūres pastiprinatāja shēma ir  vai nav pareiza  - jā vai nē.


 2. ar ommetru - elementāri. Pēc izmēra, garšas smaržas utt -  neiespējami. Ja tika jautāts - "kāda starpība - 30k vai 50k?" - nu, vispār starpība ir, jo nomināli atšķiras gandrīz 2 reizes.

3. shēma ir strādājoša, bet nav pareiza. Gluži kā ūdens sildītājs vannā "studentu izpildījumā" no 2 žiletēm un 2 sērkociņiem. Principā strādā un principā ir absolūti nepareizs.
Pašā sākumā taču tika piedāvāts palasīt tehnisko literatūru par vadības sistēmām un atgriezeniskajām saitēm.

----------


## Velko

> 2. ar ommetru - elementāri. Pēc izmēra, garšas smaržas utt -  neiespējami.


 Ja ar krāsu redzi viss ir kārtībā, tad vajadzētu varēt atšķirt arī vienkārši uz tiem paskatoties  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār jau doma bija par to, pirms prasīt no kāda tiešu 0 vai 1 ""bināru"" atbildi, iemācities pašiem to metabolizēt   ::   atiecībā uz sevi!
1. Par augstspriegumu tajā paralēlajā slēgunmā runa neiet nevienu brīdi, bet par 2 taisngriežiem ar apmēram 60 voltu spriegumu. Trīsfāzu taisngriezim uz kopēju slodzi nezin kāpēc viss ir OK. Cik atceros bija topiks par paralēlajām diodēm  ::  laikam tas ir nojaucis programmu.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1335

zzz teksts : ""A paraleelo diozhu sadegshana ir laviinveidiigs process. Ja izdeg viena, paareejo dizohu straava pieaug , kaa rezultaataa pieaug risks izdegt naakamajai un taa uz priekshu, jo taalaak, jo efektiivaak. 

Jeslji po nauke - paraleelajaam diodeem ir jaaliek virknee straavu izliidzinoshie rezistori un jaaparedz izturamaas straavas rezerve, kaadu jau nu buuveetaaja/projekteetaaja sirdsapzinja atljauj""
2 diodes, kuru katodi ir kopā, bet anodi pieslēgti KATRS SAVAM  sekundārajam vijumam , NAV  tas pats, kas 2 vai vairak diodes kopā ar abiem izvadiem.

2. un 3. es pat nezinu kā komentēt abus pārējos jautājumus  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> vispār jau doma bija par to, pirms prasīt no kāda tiešu 0 vai 1 ""bināru"" atbildi, iemācities pašiem to metabolizēt  atiecībā uz sevi!
> 1. Par augstspriegumu tajā paralēlajā slēgunmā runa neiet nevienu brīdi, bet par 2 taisngriežiem ar apmēram 60 voltu spriegumu. Trīsfāzu taisngriezim uz kopēju slodzi nezin kāpēc viss ir OK. Cik atceros bija topiks par paralēlajām diodēm  laikam tas ir nojaucis programmu.


 Nope. Pirmsākumā bija runa nevis par 3 vienāda sprieguma fāzēm, bet gan par 2 atsevišķiem  paralēli slēgtiem tiltiem un trafiem, kuriem acīm redzami sekundārie spriegumi atšķiras 2 reizes. Un tālāk seko elementārais oma likums un Kirhofa likums. Ja slodze ir pietiekoši liela un strāva uz slodzes rada sprieguma kritumu, lielāku par mazākā trafa EDS - metināšanas procesā mazākais trafs nepiedalās vispār. Ja spriegums nokrīt zem, tad tik un tā lielākā sprieguma trafs tiek slogots neproporcionāli vairāk. tb -  maita Kirhofs nedod iespēju vienam trafam ģenerēt spriegumu, otram tikai strāvu. Bez balasta rezistoiem nesanāk +- proporcionāla noslodze. A metināšanā balasta rezistori metināmā aparāta efektivitāti neuzlabo.

Jo vairāk raksti - jo miglaināks un nesaprotamāks kļūst mērķis, kura labā te no tavas puses tiek liktas dīvainas, ne visai korektas, problemātiskas shēmas, papildinātas ar epja veidīgiem textiem.  Pāris vārdos vari pamatot šādas aktivitātes?

----------


## Raimonds1

"" kuriem acīm redzami sekundārie spriegumi atšķiras 2 reizes"" kurā vietā tas pēc shēmas ir redzams un kura vietā atiecīgajā topikā kāds vispār interesējas, kāds tieši ir paredzēts šis spriegums???  Mazais trafs samazina līdzstrāvas pulsācijas! Tas taču ir skaidrs.
1. Kļūda - augstspriegums.
2. Kļuda - 2x lielāks spriegums sekundārajos.
3. Kļūda - neviena jautājuma topikā, kāds tad ir paredzēts tas spriegums, tikai - nav pareizi un viss.
Abus pārējos jautājumus nemaz nekomentēšu.

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
A tev nešķiet ka kļūda 1, 2  un 3 ir likumsakarīgas, izrietošas no tevis paša zīmētās shēmas? Kā zīmēji - tā sapratām. 



> Mazais trafs samazina līdzstrāvas pulsācijas! Tas taču ir skaidrs.


  Ko samazina? Priekš kam samazina? Kas* tev* ir skaidrs?




> 2. un 3. es pat nezinu kā komentēt abus pārējos jautājumus


 


> Abus pārējos jautājumus nemaz nekomentēšu.


 Pats tos jautājumus uzdevi. Tagad pats vairs netiec skaidrībā, jeb kā?

----------


## Raimonds1

1 piemēru, ka esi kaut ko kļūdījies?
 Es tiešam nezinu, kā vēl komentēt to, ka elektroniski atšķirt 30 un 50 K pretestību ir vienkāršs uzdevums.
Tāpat mehānismu, kura shēma ir uzzīmēta priekšā un viss paskaidrots.

----------


## zzz

> 1 piemēru, ka esi kaut ko kļūdījies?
>  Es tiešam nezinu, kā vēl komentēt to, ka elektroniski atšķirt 30 un 50 K pretestību ir vienkāršs uzdevums.


 raimondinj, tev atkal iissavienojums praatinjaa iestaajies. Kaalabad tev shii 30 un 50 k rezistoru probleema liekas tik vitaali svariiga? Iespeejams ka tas protams ir saistiits ar kaadu no raimondinja plaanpraatiigajaam idejaam, bet shitaadaa veidaa raimondinja pashreizeejaa breekshana par 2 pretestiibu atskjirshanu ir pilniigi bezjeedziiga.

O, starp citu, raimondinj, nuka patreneesim tavas izgudrotaaja speejas.  ::   ::   :: 

Izdomaa kaadus 5 piemeerus apstaakljiem, kuros 30 un 50 k pretestiibu elektroniskai atskjirshanai rastos tehniski apgruutinaajumi. Peec tam sniedz arii risinaajumus kaa shos apgruutinaajumus paarvareet.

Piemeers. Atskjiramaa pretestiiba atrodas alumiinija elektroliizes vannas tuvuma. Straavas ohoho, magneetiskie lauki atbilstoshi, kjiinieshu testerim jumts aizbrauc momentaa, nesanaak vairs displeju ar logjikaam deshifreet.  :: 

Dafai raimondinj uz priekshu. Risinaajums shaadiem apstaakljiem, peectam dajosh veel chetrus variantus probleemaam un to risinaajumus.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

būtu vērts apskatīties Explorer tagad

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3202

sakarā ar bezgala vērtīgo komunikāciju šaja topikā - interesanti, cik reizes jums ir sanācis kaut ko izdomāt un pēc tam konstatēt , ka tas ir jau izdomāts>?
Un vai par šādu ideju būtu jākaunas???

Verna-Smita princips. Žils Verns uzrakstīja grāmatu <<Noslēpumu sala>>. Nonākuši neapdzīvotā salā, pateicoties inženiera Smita zināšanam un izdomai, salinieki sarūpēja sev gandrīz visu tā laika dzives līmenim nepeiciešamo.(protams, tā ir tikai grāmata) Interesanti, cik atbilstošas šo pasākumu veikšanai būtu vidēja 21. gadsimta cilvēka iespējas?

----------


## zzz

raimondinjam ir raksturiiga bezgaliigaa chiiksteeshana par slikto letinju izgliitiibas sisteemu.

Shai sakaraa vinjam paaris jautaajumi:

1.  vai prieksh innovaatora, izgudrotaaja  utt  laba izgliitiiba vinjapraat vispaar ir nepiecieshama? (bij dzirdeeti tekstinji no vinja ka paarlieciiga studeeshana izgudroshanai traucee)

2.  vai raimondinsh savu izgliitiibu uzskata par adekvaatu, saliidzinot ar taam lietaam uz kuraam shim ir pretenzijas (jaunu datu paarraides metozhu izgudroshana piemeeram)

----------


## Raimonds1

Paskatīsimies. Sākumam uztaisi variantu ar 10 trigeru ietaupīšanu, izmantojot nekvarcotu taisnstura impulsa ģeneratoru. Jebkurā dalīšanas posmā - no 10Mhz uz 1MHz vai no 100Hz uz 10Hz.

----------


## a_masiks

Jau paskatījāmies, kā Raimondiņš 1 pogas un 2 gala slēdžu vietā centās iemudžināt 1 pogu, 2 galaslēdžus 2 vai hvz cik relejus un galu galā loģiku....  ::   ::   ::  
Vajadzēja tik epi pasaukt palīgā - CPLD kā reiz būtu noderējusi....   ::   ::

----------


## zzz

Feini, raimondinja shizo personiibas saak nodot riikojumus viena otrai ar interneta starpnieciibu.  :: 




> Paskatīsimies. Sākumam uztaisi variantu ar 10 trigeru ietaupīšanu, izmantojot nekvarcotu taisnstura impulsa ģeneratoru. Jebkurā dalīšanas posmā - no 10Mhz uz 1MHz vai no 100Hz uz 10Hz.


 Tikai tad akuraataak vajag rakstiit, piemeeram shitaa:

Es, raimondinsh1 numur viens, uzdodu raimondinjam1 numur divi ietaupiit 10 trigerus utt.

citaadi saputrosieties juus tur raimondinji savaa starpaa un beigaas neviens no jums tos trigerus neietaupiis.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ir taču ļoti vienkārss veids! Ietaupam tos 10 trigerus un viss! Un tad sāksim grābstīties gar frekvencēm un kodiem. Cienījamiem oponentiem tak nevarētu būt problēma salikt kopā kvarcota ģeneratora loģisko 1 ar nekvarcota ģeneratora logisko 1, kas kādu brīdi abi ir vienādi.
Kas te ir nepareizs?

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, cieniijamajiem oponentiem nahren nevajag tavu debiilo trigeru ietaupiishanu.  ::  Taa ir sen atmirusi metode, pilniigi bez jeegas muusdienaas. 

Tu vari ciitiigi ar to uzmaakties savam *koleegam* innovatoram epiitim. Vot shim toch bija probleemas ar trigeru skaitu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Runa nav par to, vai kādam vajag, bet par to, vai to var izdarīt, tāpat kā daudz ko citu. Tāpat no tās ""nevajadzigas"' metodes nonācu pie GSM. Vēl viena asociācija, kāpēc tieši katrs atsevisķs pusperiods - analoģija ar Žakarda stellēm. Viss oftopics atsevisķās tēmas, bet rezultāts ir.

un vispar vajadzētu uzmeistarot kādu kitu, kurā varētu trenēties tos kodus rakstīt, sūtīt un lasīt.

----------


## zzz

ciktaalu raimondinsh to uzskata par personisko speeleeshanos smilshu kastee, kurai nav nepiecieshana nekaada praktiska jeega un vieniigais uzdevums ir sagaadaat priecinjus raimondinjam personiigi, shis protams var "innoveet", kas tik shim slimajaa galvinjaa ieshaujas.

Tikai njem veeraa ka, ja tu izraapies aaraa no savas smilshu kastes un piedaavaa savus idiotismus citiem cilveekiem, tad veerteeshana notiek peec pavisam citiem kriteerijiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Manas ""pamacīt vēlmes"" objektīvs novērtējums:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3749

by Vikings on Sun Aug 09, 2009 5:19 pm 
PS. Raimond, iesaku pievaldīt savas nepārtrauktās super mācītāja vēlmes, jo laikam tev vienam nav redzams tas, ka cilvēki meklē precīzas un skaidras atbildes nevis kaut kādus aplinkus norādijumus.
???  praktiska shēma ar skaņas, garo, vidējo, arī īsviļņu diapazona neiederīga tema par AM raidītāju???

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3598
by cccv on Tue Jun 16, 2009 2:52 pm 
latijas ķīmijā spirtu spirtu parastam mirstīgajam pārdod?
der arī metilspirts
by Raimonds1 on Sat Jul 04, 2009 10:02 am 
nepiemirsti šo faktu   http://www.greencarcongress.com/2008/03 ... onics.html
However, it is also highly corrosive, very toxic and burns with a nearly invisible flame. It therefore requires special handling plus stainless steel tanks, pumps and lines.
by Vikings on Mon Jul 06, 2009 10:30 am 
Raimond,zaj*bal spamot.
cccv, ej uz Centrāltirgu un meklē atsevišķi stāvošus cilvēkus, kas it kā kaut ko gaida. Parasti kreisa paskata sievietes vai čigānu vīrieši. Ej un jautā.
???metilspirta eksperimentatoram nav nekas jāzin par šī produkta drošības tehniku???

Kaut kā sanāk neobjektīvi, prasti? Nevis diskusija, bet piekasīšanās.

----------


## zzz

Yeaahhh, pilmeeness tikko kaa bija, raimondinjam leekme klaat gan.

----------


## Vikings

> Paskaidro lūdzu, kas te no manis teiktā un citētā ir nepareizi un lieki?


 Pirmkārt - tevis norādītajā tēmā galvenais links nestrādā, bet tevis apstāstīta ir tikai kaut kāda abstrakta konstrukcija bez shēmām un darbības principiem.
Otrkārt - cilvēkiem bez konkrētas saprašanas tehnikā kurš spēj savilkt paralēles starp metālmeklētāja konstrukciju un raidītāju tavs ieteikums liksies pilnīgi neloģisks.
Treškārt - tu neiedomājies, ka cilvēks varbūt galīgi negrib iedziļināties elektronikā un meklē pēc iespējas ātrāku risinājumu konkrētai problēmai? Tas ir - vai nu uztaisa pats vai konkrēto konstrukciju uztaisa kāds cits par samaksu.
Ceturtkārt - tavs mācīšanas princips ir mokošs un sajēgu neradošs - ne tikai šajā, bet arī visās citās diskusijās kurās centies parādīt savu pedagoga talantu. Ja stāsti - tad stāsti skaidrā tekstā izklāstot nianses un metodiku. Linku kaudzes, citāti svešvalodās, norādes uz nesaistītām diskusijām, slēpti, pirmajā brīdī nesaprotami jautājumi - veci, tas viss ir garām un lieki iztērēts tavs un citu laiks to lasot un postējot.
Pie tam no tevis paša tā arī nav nekādas nopietnas un atstrādātas konstrukcijas redzētas, tikai vārdi. Vot.

----------


## Raimonds1

LC ģenerators vispār ir laikam viena no sākuma konstrukcijām. Ja kads būtu papūlējies to salikt, tad varētu to apstiprināt un nekur arī nav jautājumu par šīs bezgala pamācošās shemas darbību - kādu pretestību likt, ka panākt to vai citu diapazonu utt, interesanti kāpēc? Tranzistora darba punkta iestādīšana ar pretestību no bāzes uz plusu un no bāzes uz mīnusu arī laikam skaitās kaut kāds pirmais pasākums ko veic, konsturējot shemas ar pusvadītājiem. Emitera pretestības un kondensatora lielumu piemeklēšana pēc signāla amplitūdas arī laikam ir bezgala pamācošs pasākums, tāpat kā kolektora - spoles pretestības lielums, kas skaņas diapazonam ir skaļrunis. Kontūra un saites kondensatoru lielumi, tāpat kā vijumu sekciju procentuālā attiecība arī ir vienkarsi izpetama lieta ar mēģinājumu - kļūdu metodi. Shēmā vispār ir tikai viens pusvadītājs, ar kura darba parametriem ir jānodarbojas. Taisot otro shēmu un jaucot signālus, kā arī panākot, lai tie viens otru neietekmē arī var iegūt kaudzi prakstisku iemaņu. Diemžēl tas viss ir jāveic soli pa solim visai apnicīgā, taču gala beigās rezultatīvā procesā.
Kā paliek ar metilspirta īpašību aprakstu - tas arī nevietā? Nav jāzin, ka šī produkta degšanu var nepamanīt ?

Piekasīšanās tas viss ir.

Šim arī nav jāzin, kā izskatās pariezi izolēts sekundārā tinuma vads un pieejamie izolācijas materiāli spēka trafiem?
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3745
on Fri Aug 07, 2009 6:33 pm 
kam tie domāti  Attēls

----------


## Vikings

Tu tak nefilmē ko gribēju pateikt. Bet kā tad variants ka cilvēks negrib ilgi čakarēties, mācīties un vienkārši grib dabūt gatavu konstrukciju kaut vai ja to uztaisa kāds cits? Kā ir ar tādu variantu? Neiebraucot niansēs, jo cilvēks saprot, ka to neizmantos citreiz dzīvē. Protams, inženieriskās zināšanas ir vērtīgas, bet tam nepieciešams ilgs laiks. Ja tāda nav, bet vajag specifisku izstrādājumu? Tad viss notiek bez īpašas iedziļināšanās. Padomā arī tādu variantu.

OK, par metilspirtu ir taisnība, tas ir jāzin. Bet atkal - kaut kāds citāts no kaut kurienes izrauts svešā valodā. Vai tad to rindiņu bija tik grūti iztulkot?

Par izejas vadiem ir kaut kāda neskaidra bilde un jautājums "A kas tas i ko a?". Izstāsti tač cilvēcīgi nezinātājam, kā jātaisa metināmais aparāts, tu taču esot metinātājs pro.

Pie tam kur tad tevis paša reālās konstrukcijas?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kādas konstrukcijas vai idejas būs gana labas?

Es noteikti esmu pret to, ka pašam interesentam nav pilnīgi nemaz jāpiepūlas, lai iegūtu zināšanas. Invisible flame - augstākais dzejas tekstu tulkojošo filoloģijas asu  teksta jēgu nezaudējošais tulkojumu teksta izaicinājums.
Un man ir diezgan vienalga, ka ziņas par metilspirtu ir saitā par spīdveju vai 2 metrīgo riteņu monstriem.  Ja nemana saiknes , var paprasīt.
 Pāris manas konstrukcijas ir point to point montāžā un strādā, bet nav ieliktas smukā kastītē.

Bilde noteikti nav neskaidra nevienam, kas ir pircis vadus un pareizos, drošos izolācijas materiālus.

----------


## zzz

> Invisible flame - augstākais dzejas tekstu tulkojošo filoloģijas asu  teksta jēgu nezaudējošais tulkojumu teksta izaicinājums.


 raimondinsh chotka apstiprina psihiatrisko dignozi, kas shim piemiit. *shrug*

>Kādas konstrukcijas vai idejas būs gana labas?

Plikas idejas vari baazt sev pats zini kur, konstrukcijas, nu piemeeram tu tepat baigi breekaajies par trigeru taupiishanu, uztaisi pats to kaa konstrukciju, ja jau uzskati to par veertiigu ideju. (Ja neuzskati - apsveicu, es arii nee.)

----------


## Vikings

> Pāris manas konstrukcijas ir point to point montāžā un strādā, bet nav ieliktas smukā kastītē.


 Kādas tad ir izvēles iespējas?  ::  Pats tač vēl tikko minēji, ka metālmeklētāju vien esi 10 variantos taisijis.




> Invisible flame - augstākais dzejas tekstu tulkojošo filoloģijas asu teksta jēgu nezaudējošais tulkojumu teksta izaicinājums.


 Tad jau tev nav problēmu iztulkot paša ievietotos citātus, m?




> Bilde noteikti nav neskaidra nevienam, kas ir pircis vadus un pareizos, drošos izolācijas materiālus.


 A vot es varu pateikt, ka tevis parādītie vadi ne tuvu nav izolācijas sasnieguma kalngals, drīzāk pretēji.

----------


## jeecha

Taksh ko juus te njematies - visiem tak skaidrs ka tas ar ko Raimonds te nodarbojas ir vienkaarshi "gudra dirshana" un tas tiek dariits pasha ego apmierinaashanai nevis lai kaadam paliidzeetu.

----------


## zzz

Nee nu, par pilnu rubli jau raimondinsh te netiek uzskatiits.

Tomeer jaasaka ka taa ir visai izgliitojosha iespeeja, dabuut redzeet letinju politikji, bij. deputaata kandidaatu tuvplaanaa un praksee noveerot ko no taada un shaa partijas var gaidiit.  ::

----------


## Shark

> Šim arī nav jāzin, kā izskatās pariezi izolēts sekundārā tinuma vads un pieejamie izolācijas materiāli spēka trafiem?
> http://elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3745
> on Fri Aug 07, 2009 6:33 pm 
> kam tie domāti  Attēls


 Šo izlasīju un beidzot iebraucu(par metināmo aparātu taisīšanu),  ko tā bilde ar dziļdomīgo tekstu nozīmē.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja šito lasa mājsaimnieces, kas zina, kas ir ego, tad viņas izdara secinājumus par pozitīvo un negatīvo vērtējumu pēc  +  -  atsauksmju skaita   :: 
Ja šito lasa kāds, kurš to 1(viena!) tranzistora ierīci ir salicis un izpētijis no skaņas diapazona lidz īsajiem viļņiem un bijis specializētā vadu bodē un /vai pat lasījis sadaļu par trafiem, tad laikam jau izdarīs citus secinājumus.

----------


## zzz

Izdariis, izdariis secinaajumus, raimondinj.  :: 

Kaut kaa neredz ap tevi pateiciibaa spietojam baru elektronikas iesaaceeju, kuriem tu ar savu liiko susanjina didaktiku te buutu baigi paliidzeejis. Laikam jau nav vis tik efektiiva kaa tev fantaazijaas skjiet.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un tātad - 
ņemam 1 (vienu!) tranzistoru un ar bāzes - emitera un bāzes - kolektora pretestībām panākam, ka šis sāk ģenerēt skanas frekvenci. Spole 10cm diametrā, vijumu skaits 1000, izvadi ik pa 50 vijumi. Kontura kondensators apmēram 5 -10 reizes lielāks, nekā saites kondensators un tranzistora bāzi. Slodze - austiņa vai skaļrunis vai skaļrunis ar mazo audiotrafiņu. Un dzenam frekvenci uz augšu. Ģenerācijas faktu var konstatēt ar atsevisķu spoli un voltmetru vai gaismas diodi. Spoli var sildīt, mehāniski locīt, mainīt kapacitates  un iegūt kaudzi zināšanu.
Normāla metodika manuprāt.  Apmācībai daudz labāka, neka salodēt gatavu cita izveidotu shēmu. Ļoti palīdz saprast jēdzienus - ģeneratora darbība, kapacitate, induktivitāte, tranzistora darbība.  shēma topikā par metālmeklētajiem. ...jā, bet pašam būs jāpiedomā, nekā gatava, zināma......

Starp citu - 
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2251&start=60
http://isec.gov.lv/eksameni/uzdevumi/20 ... l_2009.pdf
šāda eksāmena struktūra, pret kuru speciālistiem laikam taču nav iebildumu, tiešām noved pie tā, ka, ka atsauksmju un autoritāšu arguments kļūs svarīgāks, par paša iegūtu un pārbaudītu sistemātisku  zināšanu argumentiem. 
Pašlaik var baudīt nekvalitatīvu Streipa diskusiju radio 1.

----------


## zzz

debil raimondinj, taa vietaa lai pa tuksho vaariitos (bljaa, nu pilniigi absoluuti tipisks letinju politikjis-plaanpraatinsh), a izdari ka pats taas visas pamaacoshaas darbiibas, sabildee un postee tik iekshaa shite vai taisi pats savu speciaali didaktisko maajas lapu.

----------


## Vikings

Bet tu vēl tik un tē nespēj saprast - ja nu cilvēks NEGRIB tērēt laiku un materiālus elektronikas apgūšanai, jo tā viņam nākotnē nebūs vajadzīga? Tad pilnīgi neviena no tavām metodikām nekam nav derīga. TIk pat labi vari ieteikt cilvēkam mācīties arī mūziku, galdniecību un programmēšanu, jo tipa tas viss var būt noderīgs.




> izdari ka pats taas visas pamaacoshaas darbiibas, sabildee un postee tik iekshaa shite


 Jā, raimond, ko saki par šādu variantu? Iedomājies - gan gatava konstrukcija, gan pats iegūsi zināšanas, gan forumā varēsi parādīt.

----------


## juris90

> Starp citu - 
> http://elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2251&start=60
> http://isec.gov.lv/eksameni/uzdevumi/20 ... l_2009.pdf
> šāda eksāmena struktūra, pret kuru speciālistiem laikam taču nav iebildumu, tiešām noved pie tā, ka, ka atsauksmju un autoritāšu arguments kļūs svarīgāks, par paša iegūtu un pārbaudītu sistemātisku  zināšanu argumentiem. 
> Pašlaik var baudīt nekvalitatīvu Streipa diskusiju radio 1.


 nesapratu kada vaina šim eksāmenam un viņa struktūrai. šajā eksamenā bija pa drusciņai no visa kā. kas ļāva viņu diezgan veiksmīgi uzrakstīt.
P.S. es viņu tieši pildiju un sa'ņēmu c līmeni, diezgan normāli priekš manis.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tu taču to nedomā nopietni???
social proof ?

----------


## juris90

> Tu taču to nedomā nopietni???
> social proof ?


 ja tas ir domats man tad, ko es nedomaju nopietni. jā es viņu kārtoju.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3808&start=30

social proof  demo

virknes un kombinēto virknes/paralēlo slēgumu īpašības vs repetitoru teksti

Raimondiņ, tu maz zini cik lielu rezistoru vajadzēs? resp. cik daudz jāsakombenē lai izturētu to jaudu
Raimondu neņem par pilnu. Viņa ieteikumi par rezistoriem un termistoriem ir no patiesības patāli murgi.
citādi tas "1" vēl labu brīdi būtu mānijis topika autoru 

Žēl, ka iemacījušies nevis slēgumu īpašības, bet stiliņu - mazos burtiņus, tekstiņus un pekstiņus   :0

----------


## Vikings

Raimonds iemācijies jaunu terminu, ja jau ar to tā lielās?  :: 
Un, izskatās, ka ļaunie vaininieki Raimonda aplikšanā, forumā ir parādijuši stipri vairāk praktisku konstrukciju kā Raimonds pats. Tā kā pēdējais laiks tik daudz nebīdīt aizvainota cilvēka tekstus, bet izlikt kādu reālu konstrukciju. Te ir inženieru forums nevis runātāju.

----------


## Raimonds1

.. vēl viens sabiedrībai pieņemams fenomens
no vienas puses - uz priekšu, uz saulaino tāli  
http://www.diena.lv/lat/multimediji/die ... as-resursi
no otras puses - ierēdne ir lepna par līdzdalību piektā gada reformās
http://www.latvijasradio.lv/program/1/2009/index.htm 
http://www.latvijasradio.lv/program/1/2 ... 091022.htm
15.06-15.58 Zande  „Māmiņu klubs" Kas notiek ar izglītības reformu un kā mainīsies mācību saturs? Kā mainās mācību saturs un kā top jaunas mācību grāmatas ? Un - vai skolēni tiek galā ar mācību slodzi?  no 8 minūtes (8.50) uz priekšu
Valsts izglītības satura centra vispārējās izglītības satura nodrošinājuma nodaļas vadītāja vietniece  Ineta Upeniece un  Izdevniecības Zvaigzne ABC grāmatu kvalitātes grupas koordinatore Gita Andersone
Upeneice: ...esmu realizējusi iepriekšējo reformu, ja tā var teikt, kas saitījās ar pāreju no padomju sistemas.....parziņā ir jautajumi, kas saistīti ar šīm te satura parmaiņam...  skatupunkti ir ļoti dažādi...
nekāda pretruna uztverta netiek

----------


## Cimdins

Virpoju, frēzēju par labu cenu!

Nodrošinu ļoti augstu kvalitati.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.delfi.lv/news/national/polit ... d=32342339
Organiskās sintēzes institūta zinātnieki, kuru izgudrojumu starpā ir arī pazīstamie sirds vitamīni Mildronāts, naudas trūkuma dēļ spiesti pārdot savus izgudrojumus, svētdien vēsta raidījums "Nekā personīga".

"'Ļaunie zinātnieki apzog valsti" - komentāros.

----------

